#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-06
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70503 in ttf-bitstream-vera (main) "Bitstream Vera Sans does not print  correctly with Canon driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70504 in compiz (universe) "Compiz garbles screen, only partially accelerated, takes down machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70505 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash, both 6.06 and 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70506 in jokosher (universe) "Crashes when selecting audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70507 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Xubuntu installer does not detect 3com 3c509 ISA ethernet card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70508 in w3m (main) "[edgy]  w3m no longer displays inline jpegs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70508
<secretlondon> we probably want to look out for dupes of #70278 - it looks like a recent (Friday) security patch has broken digicam
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69220 in openoffice.org (main) "edgy -oo crash when try to access format-page-page" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70509 in bluez-utils (main) "bluetooth starts before dbus but should afterwards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70510 in nautilus (main) "High CPU usage when nautilus is "closed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70510
<secretlondon> pepsiman: like bug 70278?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70278 in imlib2 "Changes to imlib2 in recent security update causes digikam breakage" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70278
<secretlondon> keescook: you should look at bug 70278 as I think you made the patch on Fri which has caused this problem (according to the reports we are getting in)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70278 in imlib2 "Changes to imlib2 in recent security update causes digikam breakage" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70512 in Ubuntu "List of available application is out of date..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70513 in rhythmbox (main) "Error when editing ID3 tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70514 in gamin (main) "USB Cable modem disconnects randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70515 in control-center (main) "gnome-sound-properties freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70516 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Address Bar lock icon vanishes on mouse over" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70517 in openoffice.org (main) "hyphenation not installed by default on ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70520 in nautilus (main) ""Open with" behaviour by file type does not work as expected with zip archives renamed, such as rosegarden or xournal files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70521 in xbindkeys-config (universe) "crash when 'get key' button is clicked and .xbindkeysrc does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70522 in armagetron (universe) "The game crash when I try to start a LAN game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68895 in openoffice.org (main) "Synergy crashes OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70523 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "ACX111/ACX100 based WLAN Card (DWL-G650+) wont connect to AP with wep key in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70525 in gsynaptics (universe) "gsynaptics-init won't load settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70529 in ktorrent (main) "Two patches from upstream SVN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70530 in bluefish (universe) "Bluefish crashes when trying to save a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70531 in Ubuntu "hibernate button stops working after hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69499 in eclipse (universe) "Startup options cause eclipse to crash when "subclipse" is used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70532 in spca5xx (universe) "Newer Logitech Quickcams not properly detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70533 in evolution-exchange (main) "crash after login to gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70534 in grip (universe) "Unmet dependency on vorbis-tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70535 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus copy to USB hard drive crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70536 in gitweb (universe) "gitweb doesn't handle utf8 in /etc/passwd names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70537 in powernowd (main) "System Randomly Locks X " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70538 in firefox (main) "I tried to insert a link in my online Blog editor on twoday.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70539 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Erratic touch pad cursor movement" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70540 in Ubuntu "Failure to refresh window contents in Totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70540
<cge> I'm thinking that I should close /join #ubuntu-devel
<cge> oops
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70541 in firefox (main) "crash after 'Bookmark this Page' tab clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70542 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu installer crashed on powerbook g4 PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70543 in Ubuntu "Hibernate uSplash Problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70544 in banshee (universe) "Ipod properties crashes Banshee" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70545 in Ubuntu "character in MS comic sans cut to narow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70546 in xorg-server (main) "X Resolution switch keys no longer work in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70547 in Ubuntu "the kubuntu 6.10 installer won't use existing ext3 partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70547
<FliesLikeALap> I just found an upstream bug in debian's rsync package that also exists in ubuntu.  I reported the bug to debian, but should I report it in ubuntu too?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70548 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Core 2 Duo CPU halts on boot with stock edgy generic kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70548
<crimsun> sure. Please link Debian's.
<FliesLikeALap> I will once it is posted, it is in the submit queue at the moment
<FliesLikeALap> thanks crimsun
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70550 in kdegraphics (main) "Flipping the image and subsequent print cause bad printout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70551 in Ubuntu "Cannot boot to RAID1 /boot after successful Edgy install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70551
<cge> Who on earth uses a raid1 /boot? Is that even possible?
* pygi bugs sfllaw 
<sfllaw> pygi: Pong.
<pygi> sfllaw: yay, got time? :)
<Jozo-> cge: I have /boot in / (software raid1) many debian/ubuntu machines.
<pygi> sfllaw: and sorry for bothering too much :)
<sfllaw> pygi: Yes.
<pygi> sfllaw: oki, you know what I need then
<cge> Jozo-: I didn't know grub could handle that.
<sfllaw> pygi: Did you have some bugs I could look at.
<sfllaw> pygi: Also, have you read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToApproachBugs page?
<pygi> sfllaw: I have, yes
<pygi> sfllaw: here's one bug :P
<pygi> https://launchpad.net/products/bonfire/+bug/50573
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50573 in bonfire "Drag and drop doesn't work" [Low,Fix committed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70552 in tkcvs (universe) "tkcvs does not accept cvs status info containing date with tz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70552
<sfllaw> Hmm.  It would be good to have more experience triaging Ubuntu bugs.  Have you joined BugSquad yet?
<sfllaw> That may be a good first step.
<sfllaw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<sfllaw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<cbx33> guys, how come apt-get remove nvidia-glx wants to remove my entire xorg set of pacakges along with ubuntu-desktop
<pygi> sfllaw: I have more bugs triaged, not just that one :) But yes, I've applied for BugSquad as well
<cge> sfllaw: What exactly does joining bugsquad do?
<sfllaw> cge: Joining the BugSquad is about getting involved with resolving bugs in some way.
<cge> sfllaw: Yes, but I can do that without joining bugsquad.
<cge> As I am doing right now.
<sfllaw> cge: Are you talking about the technical mechanism?
<sfllaw> Or the social one?
<cge> sfllaw: The technical
<pygi> sfllaw: I'm interested in having the power to change importance, etc.
<pygi> because I'd really like to have 0 open bugs about anything burning related for feisty
<sfllaw> pygi: Oh good.
<sfllaw> pygi: Did you read the page on the meanings of Importance.  They are slightly non-obvious.
<pygi> sfllaw: ofcourse, I've known that for ages :P
<sfllaw> cge: There is no technical advantage.  Nor disadvantage.  Joining BugSquad is really more of belonging to a team.
<sfllaw> pygi: We keep on changing them though.  To keep you on your toes.  ;)
<pygi> sfllaw: o joy :)
<pygi> But critical will never mean trivial I hope :P
<sfllaw> True.
<cge> sfllaw: I would actually be interested in joining. I used to triage a bunch of bugs on bugs.gnome.org around 6 years ago (I was in the competition for most bugs closed in one week). But I'm more interested now in triaging a bug and then trying to work out the cause enough so that a developer or myself can write a patch to fix it.
<sfllaw> cge: That's exactly what we need!
<sfllaw> pygi: Don't forget to assign yourself to a bug when you're asking for information.
<sfllaw> And then give it away again.
<sfllaw> When you're done.
<cbx33> can someone else confirm that apt-get remove nvidia-glx is asking to remove ubuntu-desktop and all the xorg pacakges?
<pygi> sfllaw: I know that, I'm not here for 5 seconds ^_^
<sfllaw> pygi: OK, I just didn't see any assigned bugs.
<cge> sfllaw: Oh, we are supposed to do that, rather than just subscribe?
<pygi> sfllaw: ubuntu-burning team :)
<sfllaw> cge: Yes, it's sort of new.
<pygi> sfllaw: and I fix all bugs I assign to myself ;)
<sfllaw> pygi: Ah, so you're just fast at triaging.  :)
<sfllaw> pygi: OK, I think we can welcome you onboard.
<sfllaw> pygi: Are you also going to apply for upload privileges?
<pygi> sfllaw: I could have done that ages ago, problem is I must get my keys signed first
<sfllaw> Ah.
<cbx33> hehe
<pygi> sfllaw: the MTV was good chance, but exams got in the way :(
* cbx33 should be getting his signed very very soon
<pygi> sfllaw: was even sponsored :(
<sfllaw> Oh man.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70553 in openoffice.org (main) "gnome vfs integration bug?!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70553
<cge> sfllaw: What is the process for joining?
<sfllaw> cge: BugSquad?
<cge> sfllaw: yes
<sfllaw> cge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<sfllaw> cge: Ubuntu QA merely requires that you prove you're not going to make more work for the rest of us.  :)
<cbx33> heh
<sfllaw> It is time to take advantage of this hotel thing and take a bath.
<cge> sfllaw: How do I go about showing that? :)
<sfllaw> cge: Typically I take a look at some bugs you're in the process of triaging.
<sfllaw> If you are literate, nice, and reasonable, then that's good enough.
<sfllaw> Also, I ask to make sure people have read some Wiki pages.  They all say they do, but people also say they plug in their computers.
<sfllaw> :)
<cbx33> sfllaw: man don't I know that's the truth
<cge> sfllaw: The wiki pages are rather terse compared to the pages for GNOME.
<sfllaw> cge: It's true.
<sfllaw> cge: We sort of want two types of documentation, perhaps?
<sfllaw> One should be shorter but friendlier about how to get started.
<cge> sfllaw: I mean, the pages for GNOME bugsquad.
<pygi> sfllaw: thanks once again, I'm happy to work with you :)
<sfllaw> pygi: Cool.
<crimsun> we all love sfllaw :)
* sfllaw hugs pygi.
* sfllaw slips crimsun at fiver.
<cbx33> hey crimsun
<pygi> crimsun: hehe :)
<cge> Should bug #63862 be rejected as a defaults change request?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63862 in xorg "wacom entries appear even when not having a tablet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63862
<cbx33> heh that bug stings photoshop under wine ;)
<cge> It sounds like the problem is actually an intentional decision on the part of the Xorg maintainers.
<cge> But I'm not sure how concerned we are about closing things as Rejected like that. On b.g.o we used to close them as rejected and tell others to just reopen it if our reasoning was wrong.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70554 in evolution (main) "Edgy: "Pipe to program" in Message Filters displays File Open dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70555 in gftp (main) "Crash when downloading folders of files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70556 in coreutils (main) ""core dumped" when copying a huge file to an udf device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70557 in ttf-indic-fonts (main) "bug in java apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70557
<cge> For bugs which have been fixed upstream and are now fixed in Edgy due to new upstream versions, do I mark them as rejected, or fix released?
<crimsun> the latter.
<cge> thanks
<cge> Hmm... bug 63172 has been confirmed, but it should be rejected, should it not?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63172 in vim "Better vimrc default" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63172
<palski> cge: why it should be rejected?
<crimsun> it's a valid wishlist bug.
<cge> crimsun, palski: Oh. Yet according to the wiki, requests for changes in defaults should be directed to the mailing lists.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70558 in evolution (main) "Evolution calculates wrong time from email header" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70559 in debianutils (main) "which -a does not give aliases (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70560 in amule (universe) "amule crashes when closing search tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70561 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Xubuntu Desktop CD needs more than 128 MB RAM to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70562 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Xubuntu Boot splash is barely visible and shifted up by third of screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70562
<cge> If something is fixed in Feisty, I can close it, right?
<Hobbsee> cge: yes
<Hobbsee> cge: but how do you know it's fixed in feisty?
<palski> would fix committed be better because feisty is not released yet?
<cge> Hobbsee: It was fixed upstream.
<cge> and feisty has the new version
<cge> palski: Good question - I'm not sure.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70563 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70564 in lyx (universe) "german menues have problems with umlauts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70564
<palski> T hink there should be more detailed instruction howo to handle bugs, or is there? At least I havent found one
<palski> *I think
<Hobbsee> cge: cool.  fix released, then
<Hobbsee> palski: fix committed is when there's a patch in svn, or something like that
<palski> Hobbsee: ok, thanks for clarifying that
<Hobbsee> or when somethings' waiting to build
<Hobbsee> anyway, the links in the topic should help
* Hobbsee is still watching #ubuntu-offtopic and moderating it - sorry for the short replies
<cge> Hobbsee: It is finding the right link that is hard. The information is a bit spread out.
<cge> By the way, I believe bug #62980 is the intended behaviour of vi, is it not? When I asked about this on -devel a few people told me that is was.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62980 in vim "Arrow keys are incorrectly mapped in vim" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62980
<Hobbsee> cge: indeed.    and yes, it is
<Hobbsee> they need to install vim if they want the full vi
<Hobbsee> (which they're not distributing on cd anymore)
<cge> Hobbsee: No, that isn't the problem there. It is compatible vs. nocompatible.
<cge> Hobbsee: On the cd, vim starts compatible, and vi starts nocompatible.
<Hobbsee> cge: ahh, was that it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69478 in grub (main) "Grub software raid wrong install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70566 in ubiquity (main) "When spanish session finish (reboot or shutdown) an english message appeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70567 in glibc (main) "Post-installation grammar needs translating properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70568 in ubiquity (main) "Graphical installer (gnome session) sounds have a high volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70568
<cge> Hobbsee: So actually the bug is that when the full version of vim is installed, nocompatible is set when running vi.
<Hobbsee> yep
<cge> Hobbsee: So now I could file the bug report "Arrow keys work when running vi: When in insert mode in vi, using the arrow keys moves the cursor, instead of inserting garbled text."
<cge> :)
<Hobbsee> cge: indeed
<Hobbsee> which there's probably arleady one of :P
<cge> Hobbsee: Actually, there isn't yet.
<Hobbsee> surprising
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69426 in Ubuntu "after hibernate wireless doesn't work" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69426
<Hobbsee> way cool.  i've discovered the most on-crack suggestion all day.
<Hobbsee> cge: :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68960 in vim (main) "Vim locks up while editing a specific file (file attached)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70569 in vim (main) "Vim variants other than vim-tiny source /etc/vim/vimrc instead of /etc/vim/vimrc.tiny when invoked as vi (ie, Arrow keys not broken when running vi)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70570 in anjuta (universe) "Anjuta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70571 in Ubuntu "OOo fails to open without removing default language packs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70572 in ubiquity (main) "Error creating filesystem at Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70573 in control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon asks an incomprehensible question" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70574 in thunar (main) "property for trash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70576 in evince (main) "Duplex printing permanently disabled in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70577 in rezound (universe) "rezound crashes in Edgy when trying to record sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70575 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70575
<cge> When I mark a bug as fix released, should I clear the assignment?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70578 in constraint (universe) "dpkg: error processing python-constraint (--configure):" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70579 in Ubuntu "Random crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70579
<cge> If there is an old bug, and I can't reproduce it in the latest version, should I mark it as needinfo (asking the reporter to try again), fix released, or rejected?
<DarkMageZ> was there enough info in the first place to replicate on the old ubuntu? if so then just ask for a retest. if not then needinfo and ask again. i think :)
<Hobbsee> cge: probably fix released.  they can always reopen it if they stil have teh problem
<Hobbsee> how old?
<cge> May
<cge> In vim in a Dapper installation, during the time when vim was having some upgrade problems.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> ahh okay.  probably mark it fix released
<cge> It would be a rather apparent bug, so I would expect another report if it was still happening. I'll close it as fix released and tell the reporter to reopen if they still have the problem.
<Hobbsee> sounds good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70580 in update-manager (main) "Repositories dialog crashes (no distribution tamplate)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70581 in Ubuntu "Consoles locked out and screen show complete garbage." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70582 in ktorrent (main) "Max ratio doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69304 in hibernate (universe) "Hibernate distroy swap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70583 in Ubuntu "kernel panic on an apt-get update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70583
<cge> What should I do with bugs like script addition requests (bug 35084 and bug 35084) and configuration change requests (bug 6500 and bug 63172 and bug 58004)?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35084 in vim "Syntax highlighting vor cmake is missing" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35084
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6500 in vim "Syntax Highlighting Should be On by Default in vim-perl" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6500
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63172 in vim "Better vimrc default" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63172
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58004 in vim "vim should open files at the previous cursor position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58004
<Hobbsee> cge: well, they're marked as wishlists.  in the last case at least, the maintainer has already said no.  well, a dev anyway
<Hobbsee> cge: i'd suspect the answer is "leave them, at least for the moment"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70584 in nautilus (main) "Changing permissions or ownership of files in the desktop require restart of nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70585 in control-center (main) "App doesn't recognise "~/" shortcut for /home/user/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70587 in gksu (main) "Error during upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70588 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash in Openoffice presentation when deleting topic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70586 in blender (universe) "Sequencer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70589 in ivman (universe) "daemon mounts all mountable media regardless of user interaction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70590 in samba (main) "Shares do not get unshared but user is unaware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70593 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus will not open ftp sites with the address starting "www."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70592 in apport (main) "Update manager reported errors (and failed to upgrade firefox)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70592
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70594 in kdepim (main) "clicking on icon in tray (korgac) does not open korganizer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70595 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crash restart cycle with bad recent documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70596 in libapt-front (main) "apt-index-watcher's cpu usage is very annoying" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70597 in Ubuntu "Installer won't install if there are 2047 MiB of free space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70598 in zsnes (multiverse) "Zsnes looks at /dev/js0 instead of /dev/input/js0 for joystick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70600 in zsnes (multiverse) "Zsnes needs a menu entry / .desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70599 in Ubuntu "Laptop overheating in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70601 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "reset ide controller on resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70602 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Dual-core Thinkpad fails to suspend with cpu governor active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70603 in Ubuntu "3ware raid not working on amd64 with more than 3G of ram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70604 in mono (main) "I was browsing and got totally disconnected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70605 in gimp (main) "Gimp not updating graphic on screen after rotate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70606 in tetex-src (universe) "tetex has been abandoned upstream since May 2006" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70608 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70610 in tar (main) "Unable to uncompress .Z files without a "compress" binary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70609 in xinit (main) "duplicate startup files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70611 in banshee (universe) "After using for a few hours, Banshee 0.11.1 consumes ~70% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70612 in firefox (main) "mozillas fail to use certificates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70616 in gedit (main) "gedit can't save a file on a sshfs mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69457 in obby (universe) "Avahi warning when launching gobby" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70618 in gnome-session (main) "Unable to login after session crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70620 in Ubuntu "alacarte" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70621 in gnome-keyring (main) "system hang and then crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70622 in scim-pinyin (main) "no smart pinyin method in the input method list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69528 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Cannot connect with bluetooth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69528
<jStefan> how could I help speed up processing of bug 59138 (it's two months old now)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59138 in amule "amule crashes when I close a tab" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59138
<pygi> jStefan: if it's not aMule bug ...
<jStefan> pygi, it's still an open bug that crashes amule :(
<pygi> jStefan: true ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70624 in beagle (main) "Beagle-crawl-system just not working (and breaking yelp!)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70626 in util-linux (main) "swap space disappears after forced disk check." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70625 in kid (universe) "Installation throws syntax errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70625
<palski> jStefan: you could fix it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69241 in apport (main) "report a bug broken (edgy)" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69241
<palski> hmm I could not find it from upstream (wxwidgets) bug tracking system, it should be forwarded
<palski> jStefan: do you want to do it? I could do it too if you dont want to...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70627 in tz-brasil (universe) "tz-brasil cronspams me when I travel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70627
<jStefan> palski, i want to fix it, but i dont know how :(
<jStefan> palski, at least I want to find a more specific diagnostic
<palski> ok
<jStefan> palski, about the fwding, go ahead i dont mind
<palski> jStefan: ok, done that, good luck with bughunting :)
<jStefan> :S
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70629 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashs when importing music" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69058 in tz-brasil (universe) "Does not accept Brazil/East as a valid timezone" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70630 in firefox (main) "Firefox wrong icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70631 in ffmpeg (universe) "crash when ffmeg transform an avi file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70632 in ubiquity (main) "Installer fails if date is too far into the past" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70633 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash unanticipated " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70634 in python2.4 (main) "Incorrect output from logging module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70634
<gnomefreak> bug 70601
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70601 in linux-source-2.6.17 "reset ide controller on resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70635 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash gives error when started by session manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70636 in Ubuntu "crash in terminal when sudo command and AT enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70637 in bug-buddy (main) "BugBuddy should not run if the system is swapping" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70638 in ubiquity (main) "installer crush with grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70639 in wxwidgets2.6 (universe) "wxPython headers are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70640 in ircii-pana (universe) "bitchx does NOT depend on mysql" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70641 in update-manager (main) "Dist-upgrade failed pkg ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70642 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash (down in flames)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70643 in evolution (main) "'Request Read Receipt' does not work at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70644 in evolution (main) "hangs " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70645 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0 crashes with flash nonfree package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70646 in mc (universe) "UBUNTU 6.10 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70647 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to 6.10 dies on ivman" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70648 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "GIMP color chooser broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70649 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes after finishing the creation of an email account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70650 in network-manager (main) "gtk-icon-cache problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70651 in mono (main) "Mono is likely patent encumbered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70651
<crimsun> sigh.
<crimsun> that's a fairly useless bug.
<pygi> crimsun: :P
<pygi> crimsun: bug #70650 can be fixed trivially tho
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70650 in network-manager "gtk-icon-cache problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70650
<giskard> pygi: why cdbs doesn't add it automagically?
<pygi> giskard: dunno, haven't seen package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70652 in apport (main) "Incorrect capitalization in window titles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70653 in gobby (universe) "Crash when reconnecting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70653
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> binary-install/network-manager-gnome::
<crimsun>         dh_iconcache
<crimsun> is in debian/rules, however
<giskard> yes
<pygi> crimsun: weird ... not executed by any chance?
<crimsun> and I can't reproduce that bug (70650) here
<crimsun> as much as I dislike n-m-g, it seems to work
<crimsun> from a fresh boot of 6.10 desktop cd
<dsas> hmm, any objections to me rejecting bug 70651 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70651 in mono "Mono is likely patent encumbered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70651
<pygi> crimsun: I could reproduce it really
<dsas> Don't want to be seen as making some sort of "political" statement on behalf of ubuntu
<crimsun> dsas: I'd mark it More Info and lower the Importance to Low
<crimsun> (that's the nice way of saying "uh, roit")
<pygi> dsas: assign yourself when asking for more info :)
<dsas> I thought I saw some thread on ubuntu-bugs saying *not* to assign to yourself when asking for more info?
<pygi> oh?!
<pygi> ok, don't then
* pygi seems to be out of date then ^_^
<dsas> I could be worng.
<dsas> wrong even
* dsas looks for the mail
<dsas> hmm, yeah there was an email at the end of October - carthik and john vivrito both reccomended against it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68883 in dash (main) "Autocompletion implementation is incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70654 in irda-utils (main) "Include new release 0.9.18/Instalation with non-enabled IrDA chip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70655 in texmacs (universe) "script assumes that /bin/sh is bash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70656 in firefox (main) "Opened a tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70656
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-07
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70658 in audacity (universe) "depends on wxgtk2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70657 in edubuntu-meta (main) "Was not able to boot Edubuntu live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70659 in gaim (main) "gaim causes warnings on trillian clients " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70660 in flumotion (universe) "flumotion (0.2.1-1) does not work with twisted (2.4.0-2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70660
<cge> Oh dear, I can't keep bug 62980 closed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62980 in vim "Arrow keys are incorrectly mapped in vim" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70661 in Ubuntu "Printer output quality is horrible when using rotated PostScript files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70664 in vlc (universe) "vlc player crashes during SAP playlist loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70666 in evolution (main) "Messed up page settings when printing a calendar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59029 in dapper-backports "Backport Smarty 2.6.12 or greater" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70668 in Ubuntu "3ddesk inoperatable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70669 in firefox (main) "firefox crash after installing beta flash player 9.0.21.55" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70670 in sysinfo (universe) "won't run, stack smashing warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70671 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptsetup luksAddKey == Can't open device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70671
<FliesLikeALap> bug 70673 can be confirmed very easily by anyone.  can someone please take  the time to look at /etc/init.d/rsync and confirm it ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70673 in rsync "upstream from debian: rsync ignores niceness due to bug in initscript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70672 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Crash on resume after suspend to memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70673 in rsync (main) "upstream from debian: rsync ignores niceness due to bug in initscript" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70673
<FliesLikeALap> thanks for doing that dsas, I'm still not 100% used to the ins and outs of the bugtracker
<FliesLikeALap> wasn't sure what else should have been done
<dsas> FliesLikeALap: No problemo...LP isn't particularly learnable in a lot of cases anyway.
<FliesLikeALap> I pick up bits and pieces when I can
<dsas> it took me ages just to figure out status changing...
<FliesLikeALap> hopefully something can be done about that bug in a timely fashion... mind confirming it for me real quick?
<dsas> what exactly do I need to do to reproduce it?
<FliesLikeALap> just enable the rsync daemon in /etc/default/rsync and edit /etc/init.d/rsync to set RSYNC_NICE_PARM to be, say, 15
<FliesLikeALap> for 15 niceness
<FliesLikeALap> then restart the rsync daemon and look at how nice the rsync process is, it won't be
<FliesLikeALap> the script is written wrong and it sets the wrong variable
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70674 in hardinfo (universe) "crashed when i wanted to examin "printers"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70674
<FliesLikeALap> I had been wondering why my debian server wasn't running it niced, and I looked into it and encountered this bug
<FliesLikeALap> then found that it had been inherited into ubuntu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69136 in beagle (main) "beagle crashed right after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69136
<dsas> hmm, apparently I need an rsynd.conf file
<dsas> or rsyncd.conf file rather.
<FliesLikeALap> ah yeah
<FliesLikeALap> try just putting in /etc/rsyncd.conf:
<FliesLikeALap> [test] 
<FliesLikeALap> path = /tmp/test
<FliesLikeALap> that should be sufficient
<dsas> hmm, the nice is 0
<dsas> FliesLikeALap: I just used the example debian conf file.
<FliesLikeALap> that works to
<FliesLikeALap> yeah, the nice stays as 0 unless you modify the script like I said in the bug report
<FliesLikeALap> if you read through the init script, you'll see why it doesn't work how it is now
<Jozo-> grep NICE /etc/default/rsync
<Jozo-> RSYNC_NICE=''
<dsas> FliesLikeALap: Is your fix just to change RSYNC_NICE_PARM to RSYNC_NICE ?
<FliesLikeALap> on line 11 only, yes
<FliesLikeALap> Jozo what version of ubuntu are you using?
<FliesLikeALap> hm Jozo hang on
<Jozo-> FliesLikeALap: Debian unstable
<FliesLikeALap> Jozo I don't have RSYNC_NICE anywhere except in the init script itself
<FliesLikeALap> on debian or ubuntu
<FliesLikeALap> I take that back
<FliesLikeALap> ubuntu edgy has it
<FliesLikeALap> dapper doesn't
<FliesLikeALap> the only place I saw it was in the init script, which I found odd
<FliesLikeALap> I'll add a comment to my bug report about that
<FliesLikeALap> thanks Jozo I think my bug report is nullified now
<FliesLikeALap> I had no idea that was added into /etc/default/rsync in edgy so I didn't even think to look there when I was going into the init script
<FliesLikeALap> it seemed odd that I'd have to edit the init script to put in the nice value
<FliesLikeALap> dsas_ how can I remove the remote bug thing you added?
<dsas_> FliesLikeALap: The easiest thing to do is to wait for the bug to be rejected upstream.
<FliesLikeALap> mk, I'm adding a comment to my upstream bug report now, because there still is a need for RSYNC_NICE to be set in /etc/default/rsync there
<dsas_> FliesLikeALap: Else you can just click on rsync (debian) and press none. but that won't reject the bug (but it's out of the way anyway)
<FliesLikeALap> there's still a minor bug in debian regarding this
<FliesLikeALap> RSYNC_NICE isn't set anywhere in debian
<FliesLikeALap> (testing)
<dsas_> FliesLikeALap: Launchpad make it hard/impossible to delete things...
<FliesLikeALap> heh
<dsas_> anyway I must sleep, good luck FliesLikeALap
<FliesLikeALap> thanks for your insight
<dsas_> I wasn't aware that I provided any, but thanks, you're welcome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70675 in pouetchess (universe) "Crash to desktop after about 7 moves" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70677 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager.py crashes on Transmeta Crusoe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70678 in firefox (main) "Crash when changing font hinting settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70679 in python-defaults (main) "Closing BoaConstructor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70680 in kdeartwork (main) "Screensaver popup in a window after Ending Session and Log in again." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70681 in hplip (main) "sane/xsane crashes with hplip and officejet parallel printer/scanner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70682 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes when trying to move large files from one drive to another." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70683 in Ubuntu "Upgrade from Dapper to Edgy with update-manager failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70684 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Debian's 5.0.26-2 fixes security bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70685 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "DMA doesn't work in edgy on t43p dvd drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69170 in Ubuntu "Caps lock activates function button on Asus M5600N Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70686 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashed trying to copy 4.3 Gig .iso file to Fat32" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70687 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "both button and tap-to-click cease working intermittently on touchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70688 in kdebase (main) "keyboard layouts unavailable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70690 in nautilus (main) "webdavs opens firefox in nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70691 in nautilus (main) "nautilus opens three windows after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70692 in nautilus (main) "nautilus hangs after copying a lot auf files from local CD to remote ftp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70693 in Ubuntu "bcm43xx and network-manager-gnome don't work completely right" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70694 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "phantom mails in thunderbird." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70695 in python-imaging (main) "installed in wrong directory " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70696 in Ubuntu "Laptop shuts down when electricity gets cut" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70697 in ubiquity (main) "alternate install cd cannot mount /windows partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70699 in acroread (multiverse) "acroread fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70700 in qt4-x11 (main) "qt4-designer package does not create menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70701 in language-pack-cs (main) "Systm / Sprva / Aktualizace software" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70702 in gwenview (main) "non start of gwenview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70703 in Ubuntu "EDGY : problem to access the LAN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70704 in pop-before-smtp (universe) "Does not match IP address when using Cyrus IMAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70704
* Mez -> bed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70705 in totem (main) "Totem doesn't use .asx playlists correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70706 in totem (main) "ASX parsing isn't very robust" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70707 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Incorrect processing of the ftp link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70708 in banshee (universe) "cant do umlaut in tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70710 in emacs21 (main) "sporadic segmentation faults when saving files on a samba share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70711 in openoffice.org (main) "Ubuntu 6.06 has 2.0.2 which crashes on signed documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70715 in firefox (main) "sudden crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70717 in tomboy (main) "Pasting into Tomboy moves cursor out of sight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70718 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "gnome-obex-send cannot find devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70719 in Ubuntu "[ Wifi card Intel Pro 3945 ]  - My wifi connection "disappears" after a while..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70721 in netcfg (main) "DHCP Negotiation Timeout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70722 in Ubuntu "CPU #0 soft lockup during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70723 in openoffice.org (main) "one or more jars in the ubuntu package are outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69259 in kdebase (main) "Kubuntu Edgy misreports name of CDs on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70724 in gedit (main) "gedit should be able to spellcheck latex documents" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70725 in Ubuntu "caratre with accents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70727 in gnome-panel (main) "Moving shortcuts - disappear icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70728 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70729 in Ubuntu "Update to Edgy by alternateCD knocks down the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70730 in ubiquity (main) "grub install crashes during install process if the location to install grub is changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70730
<xerxas> someone arround ?
<Hobbsee> no
<jonh_wendell> :)
<xerxas> :)
<xerxas> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/41677
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41677 in grub "grub doesn't boot with an usb key plugged" [Medium,Needs info] 
<xerxas> I have opened this bug a long time ago
<xerxas> it still happens
<xerxas> can I set it to confirm ?
<xerxas> (I have opened this bug)
<xerxas> should I report it upstream ?
<pepsiman> s/an usb/a usb/
<xerxas> pepsiman,  ? how come ?
<xerxas> that's not what I have learnt at school :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70733 in rhythmbox (main) "Python plug-in freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70733
<pepsiman> xerxas: usb is pronounced "you ess bee"  'y' isn't a vowel
<xerxas> for me it is :)
<xerxas> but you're probably right :)
<xerxas> as you're english, and I'm not :)
<xerxas> thanks pepsiman
<pepsiman> http://owl.english.purdue.edu/handouts/esl/esliart.html
<pepsiman> reporting grub bugs upstream may help
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70732 in evince (main) "when selecting an "i" that's preceded by an f, an f is displayed instead" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70734 in openafs (universe) "OpenAFS Module does not compile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70735 in pdnsd (universe) "pdnsd resolvconf script causes pdnsd to go into endless loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70735
<xerxas> pepsiman,  I have reported it upstream
<xerxas> malon doesn't know of savannah bug tracker ?
<xerxas> malone
<xerxas> I cannot put a tracker on my bug
<pepsiman> you can put the link in a comment
<palski> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70736 in update-manager (main) "Multiple failures trying to upgrade Dapper-Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70737 in audacity (universe) "2 problems, menus and sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70738 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70738
<xerxas> pepsiman,  what I have done !
<xerxas> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70739 in Ubuntu "CPU fans won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70740 in emacs-meta (universe) "emacs looses font when upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70742 in swi-prolog (universe) "xpce editor fails to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70744 in xorg (main) "With Nvidia Geforce2 MX400, the max. resolution to change is 800x600 at 60 Hz." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70745 in erlang-doc-html (universe) "Erlang-doc-html conflicts packages erlang et al  in Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70745
<bddebian> Boo
<pradeep> Zoinks! T-t-t-th-th-the ghost!
<bddebian> heh
<gnomefreak> we are getting bugs on feisty already :( i didnt even think the repos were open yet
<bddebian> Ack, wtf
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/70580
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70580 in update-manager "Repositories dialog crashes (no distribution tamplate)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> brb
<slomo_> gnomefreak: at least this implies that X works again in feisty ;)
<pradeep> is there a way to separate out bugs by release (yet)?
<gnomefreak> pradeep: if they are labeled by distro in the title afaik there isnt really another way yet
* gnomefreak might try feisty to duplicate his issue if i feel feisty enough :)
<gnomefreak> but afaik the repos wont be open til after UDS
<pradeep> gnomefreak, we should probably have one like the gnome bugzilla, which asks for all the information
<pradeep> gnomefreak, the repos are already open
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> they are?
<pradeep> yup
<gnomefreak> oh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70676 in shadow (main) "Double login required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70746 in ubiquity (main) ""New partition size" prompt is unclear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70748 in devede (multiverse) "window size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70749 in Ubuntu "Network interface eth0 work only for few seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70750 in octplot (universe) "New version from debian. Please sync." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70751 in kdegraphics (main) "kdvi crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70753 in acpi (main) "ACPI reports bogues temperatures/Fan doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70754 in pxe (universe) "pxe upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70755 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70756 in Ubuntu "network-admin error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70757 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70757
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i have a doubt: i managed to solve the user problem, but i can't guess what happened (the real cause of the bug). Can you take a look at bug 70490?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70490 in Ubuntu "Some System>Administration> menu entries no longer works" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70490
<seb128> hi jonh_wendell
<jonh_wendell> seb128: Hi Sebastian!
<seb128> jonh_wendell: that's a duplicate of bug #59946
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59946 in gnome-system-tools "Admin tools require admin group membership" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59946
<jonh_wendell> seb128: ok, but the bug itself is: why the admin group was removed?
<seb128> it was not removed I guess
<seb128> admin is only used since hoary I think
<seb128> people who have installed warty and upgraded since have no admin group
<seb128> read the bug I pointed
<jonh_wendell> humm
<jonh_wendell> that's it
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i'll inform this to reporter and mark it as dupe. Thanks!
<seb128> jonh_wendell: np, thank you for bug triaging ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70758 in Ubuntu "Dell Inspiron 640m/E1405: changing brightness by hotkey doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70760 in totem (main) "system crashes when totem plays a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70761 in Ubuntu "kde contextual menu - italian translation on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70762 in Ubuntu "kde contextual menu - italian translation on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70763 in tcsh (main) "/etc/csh.login fails when ls command aliased" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70764 in Ubuntu "Logitech Keyboard and Mouse (wireless) with evdev protokoll restarts xserver " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70766 in zsnes (multiverse) "poor sound quality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70768 in trac (universe) "please upgrade to trac 0.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70767 in Ubuntu "Trouble connecting to wifi network at home." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70769 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel does not stay deleted in second monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70770 in totem (main) "Totem Mozilla Viewer dies trying to display .mov  from apple.com web site  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70771 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "irq 209: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70772 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when uploading files via webmin file manager  module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70773 in kopete (main) ""Automatic spell check" must always be reset." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70775 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crash on extention update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70774 in linux-meta (main) "Boot fails with APIC enabled on an Asus A7V8X-X Motherboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70776 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashed after deactivating E-Mail Account in Options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70777 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[edgy]  beryl is not included in ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70778 in apt (main) "It crash at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70779 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "volume-slide controls wrong channel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70780 in Ubuntu "Troubles with Google Earth on Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70781 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70783 in djplay (universe) "djplay crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70784 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer edgy backport on dapper don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70786 in gdm (main) ""Username" field contains nonsensical tooltip" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70787 in davfs2 (universe) "mounting using davfs not possible on Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70789 in octplot (universe) "[SRU]  Rebuild octplot to fix UNMETDEPS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70790 in ubiquity (main) "install grub to sd0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70791 in ubiquity (main) "Crashed with error code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70792 in nmap (main) "nmapfe: Depends: nmap but it is not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70793 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy: Reboot hangs on HP Pavillion a530n" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70794 in audacity (universe) "Rec problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70794
<TheMuso> c
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68978 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfdesktop crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69264 in xfdesktop4 (main) ""xfdesktop" supposedly crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70796 in Ubuntu "KDE storage media applet not showing unmounted removable mediums" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70797 in firefox (main) "firefox crash while trying to save a pdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70798 in alacarte (main) "Randomly incomplete renaming of categories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70801 in Ubuntu "USB Hardrive spins down on eject, not on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70802 in gaim (main) "Crash when cancelling outstanding jabber transfer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70804 in apt (main) "User-Agent string changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70805 in tar (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70806 in tar (main) "no  summary closed and reopened " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70808 in firefox (main) "Random crashing, on all different types of pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70809 in tar (main) "no  summary closed and reopened " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70809
<crimsun> what's with the rash of bugs [filed incorrectly]  on tar that have no bearing on tar whatsoever (bug#70805-9)?
<dsas> heh, I just thought ubugtu was repeating his self
<dsas> hmm, all reported by the same guy so far...I'll mail him and politely ask why he's filing them all on tar
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70810 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70741 in ubuntu-control-center "Dell Inspiron 640m/E1405: changing brightness by hotkey doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70811 in Ubuntu "USB seems to be dead in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70811
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-08
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70812 in Ubuntu "Update program (Edgy 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70812
<popey> heh, first one I look at is in french dsas :)
<dsas> popey: heh, often it's useful to ask them for a translation to english if possible.
<dsas> if it's a gnome bug, seb128 will probably get to it before they have chance though ;)
<dsas> popey: Feel free to edit the original "description" with fixes like the proper link.
<popey> as you can't do that on support requests, I assumed you couldn't on bugs
<popey> thanks
<popey> might have a go at a couple tomorrow
<dsas> popey: Yeah, malone is a bit better than the support-tracker in a few ways...
<popey> i note new features in the support tracker on the staging server though
<dsas> popey: Personally I subscribe to most bugs that I edit/comment too - helps catch any mistakes I make so I don't do them again. Got into the habit from gnome bugzilla
<dsas> popey: Yeah, it does seem better. Last time I tried playing It kept oopsing when I created a ticket though...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70813 in Ubuntu "package request from debian: glipper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70813
<popey> time for bed, thanks for the tips
<dsas> popey: good night
<dsas> thanks for playing!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70814 in kdeedu (main) "kverbos in edgy cant open standard verb file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70815 in gobby (universe) "gobby crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70819 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice Crashes when copy-pasting! LOST MY WORK :'(" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70820 in sysinfo (universe) "sysinfo crash in Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70821 in glibmm2.4 (main) "libglibmm-2.4-dev seems to be buggy on ppc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69086 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "soft lock detected on CPU#0 (system crashed) after acpi sleep event problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70825 in Ubuntu "background change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70824 in ttf-dejavu (main) "Greek characters appear smudged in printouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70830 in istanbul (universe) "Fickering Video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70831 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird closes itself without warning." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70833 in ltsp (main) "edubuntu-artwork problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70834 in neverball (universe) "While starting the program crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70835 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "source version is different from nvidia xserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70836 in usplash (main) "example eft-theme.so doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70837 in beagle (main) "Beagle 'Applications' search doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70838 in beagle (main) "Beagle 'Everywhere' search shows calendar events, but 'Calendar events' search doesn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70839 in gaim (main) "Gaim missing :| emoticon (smiley)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70840 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while watching flash movie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70841 in dgen (multiverse) "running dgen (wishlist)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70841
<Burgundavia> crimsun: we blanket reject all flash bugs, no?
<Burgundavia> oh right, you already got to it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70842 in Ubuntu "MP3s or OGGs won't play in xine-based apps after upgrade from Dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68158 in Baltix (main) "Firefox 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70843 in ubiquity (main) "installer keeps crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70844 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfilldatabase crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70845 in update-manager (main) "update manager crashes when trying to update an application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70846 in zip (main) "zip should have large file support in Dapper (and later)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70827 in mplayerplug-in (main) "mplayer can't play videos with firefox 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70829 in gdm (main) "gdm should use dejavu fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70848 in soundconverter (universe) "Sound Converter Missing Icon Under App > Sound..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70849 in synaptic (main) "Crash when trying to lock version for tora package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70850 in gnome-system-tools (main) "show all users checkbox is gone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70852 in elinks (main) "including hardcoded ../po/ in translation PATH" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70853 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when visiting map24.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70851 in ubiquity (main) "installation error installins ubuntu v6.06 directly from CD-boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70854 in Baltix (universe) "Tcc fails to link executables" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70856 in linux-meta (main) "ZyXEL G-220 wireless network USB adapter not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70857 in epiphany-browser (main) "Gecko page numbers start at 1, while gtk page numbers start at 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70858 in readahead-list (main) "Readahead should start in the background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70859 in evince (main) "Can't print multiple copies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70860 in gaim (main) "(Usability) Add MSN account "Screen name"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70861 in ecj-bootstrap (main) "libgcj_bc.so.1 not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70862 in pmount (main) "cannot unmount hal-mounted volumes as user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70863 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-config clobbers keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70864 in Ubuntu "klipper icon covers top applications bar at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70865 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-config cannot load driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70866 in kdelibs (main) "Disabling DES-CBC3-SHA makes access to some SSL secured websites fail." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70867 in amarok (main) "if you listen to streamripper ripped mp3 amarok sometimes crashes heavily" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70868 in Ubuntu "NTFS partitions becomes disabled after KDE logoff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70868
<Hobbsee> that's got a dupe, somewhere
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70869 in scribus-ng (universe) "Absturz durch Signal#11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70869
<gnomefreak> same user
<gnomefreak> i marked it
<Hobbsee> ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70870 in Ubuntu "startup:: there are differences between boot sector and its backup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70871 in Ubuntu "Crash while trying to save the ISDN Config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70872 in firefox (main) "Firefox makes X run out windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70872
<dooglus> is there a text editor which can edit files which are larger than available memory?  ie. it will 'page in' the part of the file I'm currently editing?
<dooglus> um - why am I in this channel?  sorry!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70873 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "core dump on adding m4a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70874 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "linux-image-2.6.19-5-generic kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70875 in firefox (main) "Backing out of a unplayable totem .avi video causes freeze and crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70876 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel exception when reading/writing on ext3 filesystem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70877 in openoffice.org (main) "copy from Writer to Mozilla-firefox crash and close Openoffice.org 2.0.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70878 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crash at midnight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70879 in evolution (main) "missing plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70880 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "PCI: Bus #04 (-#07) is hidden behind transparent bridge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70881 in cupsys (main) "backend modules for cups in wrong directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70882 in gaim (main) "gaim 2.0.0 beta 3.1 sluggish send message and crash on trace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70883 in acpi-support (main) "acpi-support should conflict with 915resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70884 in file-roller (main) "Unable to open archives over windows share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70885 in totem (main) "streaming video does not work (Totem)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70886 in Ubuntu "Dead keys for diacritics not complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70887 in python2.4 (main) "Crash when closing a simple program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70888 in pyopengl (universe) "edgy: glBindTexture: long int too large to convert to int" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70889 in ekiga (main) "The video controls (contrast, Brightness, ... ) don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70890 in ufraw (universe) "Changed tiff to save with compression" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70891 in evolution (main) "Mail filters do not work on IMAP mailbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70892 in firefox (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70893 in evolution (main) "Evolution occasionally hangs while accessing IMAP mailbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70893
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70894 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, Logging off current user in Gnome skews monitor at log on screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70894
<xerxas> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gajim/+bug/65670
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65670 in gajim "Gajim don't redraw chat window" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<xerxas> can I reject this one ?
<xerxas> it's on dapper, and I don't think we will upload a new version of gajim in dapper
<xerxas> I mean this one , not the previous one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gajim/+bug/64202
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64202 in gajim "[Dapper]  Ctrl+backspace scrolls chat window" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70895 in upstart (main) "empty doc directories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70896 in gaim (main) "Gaim chrashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70897 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nzev Synapticu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70898 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "Segmentation fault (core dumped) executing fglrxinfo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70900 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird uses a beep as notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70899 in kickseed (main) "%post scripting section - issues running apt-get install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70901 in gdm (main) "GDM doesn't allow login if password contains "" character" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70902 in python-defaults (main) "pydoc logging traceback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70903 in Ubuntu "Cannot hibernate after Dapper -> Edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70904 in pbuilder (main) "pbuilder in feisty should default to feisty distribution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70904
<|joe|> hello
<|joe|> i'd like to ask one question, hope there is someone who can answer/help me :)
<|joe|> i fixed one bug in launchpad/rosetta but somehow nothing happens (patch attached in launchpad)
<|joe|> can i do something about it or should i just wait till something happens? (it's still marked as unconfirmed)
<jonh_wendell> |joe|: tell the bug number
<|joe|> jonh_wendell: 70424
<jonh_wendell> bug 70424
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70424 in knights "crashes when trying to perform castle (king/rook exchange)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70424
<|joe|> exactly
<|joe|> the knights package in current state is actually of no use because it crashes on an elementary chess move
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70906 in ubiquity (main) "installation error v6.06 directly from CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70906
<geser> |joe|: have you tested if the attached patch fixes your problem?
<|joe|> geser: yes, i rebuilt the package with debuild, installed and it worked
<jonh_wendell> |joe|: join in #kubuntu-devel, i'm asking there
<|joe|> jonh_wendell: ok
<|joe|> jonh_wendell: is actually the pkg maintainer notified automatically in any way about the bugs?
<|joe|> or is it just the bugsquad team that needs to "forward" this issues
<jonh_wendell> |joe|: maybe. but i guess in that package specificly not
<geser> ubuntu has no maintainers in the same sense as debian has
<geser> motu people care about the packages in universe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70907 in inkscape (main) "can't use latex formula effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70907
<geser> my experience is that if you have/know a fix for a bug in a universe package you need to find someone who will do it
<|joe|> and who is actually the "maintainer" listed in the launchpad?
<geser> the more you have prepared the easier is it to find someone
<geser> creator is the ubuntu person doing the last upload and maintainer is the orignal maintainer from debian
<|joe|> hmmm i see
<geser> who has in most case nothing to do with the ubuntu package
<|joe|> sarah is from australia so i should come around probably earlier tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70908 in inkscape (main) "fill and stroke don't work for marker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70908
<|joe|> and who can actually change the bug status, e.g. to confirmed?
<|joe|> i read something on the wiki but the workflow is not completely clear to me :)
<geser> |joe|: in theory everyone can but you should only do it when you know what you do (after reading the wiki pages)
<|joe|> geser: i don't see any such option in launchpad, isn't this reserved only to the members of some teams?
<geser> you get the options if you click on the link in the "Affects" column
<|joe|> aaah you're right of course, thanks :)
<|joe|> anyway i'll try to contant sarah
<|joe|> would it be btw ok to subscribe the pkg creator to the bug or is it something a polite person doesn't do here? :)
<geser> if you don't want to upset someone don't do it until you know it's ok
<|joe|> ok thanks all for your help
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70909 in firefox (main) "when starting a java applet this message comes:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70909
<mailer> Hi, cannot see bug files with launchpad for this --- evince 0.6.1 shipped with edgy wont print in landscape
<mailer> evince irc channel lets us  know the issue (possibly others) fixed in source and there was talk of a new release soon
<mailer> ANything else I should do ... if this is not known to bugsquad?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70910 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70910
<geser> mailer: sounds like bug 67432
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67432 in evince "evince does'nt print correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70911 in mono (main) "mono crash edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70913 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "New Processor Option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70914 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70914
<mailer> geser, thanks. The issue is about to be fixed at source at evince. Will comment to the bug tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70915 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "acpi_cpufreq used instead of speedstep-centrino" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70917 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "kernel hangs for a few seconds during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70918 in ubiquity (main) "I'm sorry but what the hell is this" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70919 in apport (main) "No Way to Submit Crashes in Apport" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70920 in acpi-support (main) "[Feisty]  trying to overwrite `/etc/acpi/resume.d/13-915-resolution-set.sh', which is also in package 915resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70921 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "ueagle-atm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70922 in Ubuntu "Corrupted edgy package list on US mirror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70924 in shared-mime-info (main) "patch file contents detected as Glade XML" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70925 in texlive-base (universe) "Utopia fonts missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70927 in compiz (universe) "Compiz crash---Probably user error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70926 in lastfmsubmitd (universe) "preconfigure fails, followed by import failure on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70926
<mini> Hi everyone! I just added my first "upstream" link to an ubuntu bug, but chose the wrong product, can that be changed?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70933 in gnumeric (main) "Error bars tab disappeared from the graph guru in 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70935 in firefox (main) "Official item is of bad quality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70935
<joumetal> mini could you give a bug number please.
<mini> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63418 in bugzilla "CPU soft lockup during bootup" [Unknown,In progress] 
<mini> obviously not a bugzilla bug :-/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70936 in kdebase (main) "No umount option on cdrom device icon in Kubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70937 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Package "mozilla-thunderbird" should be renamed to "thunderbird"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70937
<joumetal> mini I think it's possible with launchpad account.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69410 in spim (multiverse) "Don't work xspim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70938 in cacti (universe) "installer does not create cacti database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70938
<mini> anyone else knows how to change the upstream "Product" in a bug? Or remove it and add a new one.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70939 in qemu (universe) "Qemu issues." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70940 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70940
<orion2012> mini: I was under the impression that the product selection was automatic based on the external bug tracker.
<mini> ah
<mini> 'cause I had to add the tracker, as it didn't exist.
<mini> orion2012: so can I edit the tracker/delete it somewhere?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70941 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70942 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashes dealing with python .crash files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70944 in Ubuntu "No sound with ALSA after dist-update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70944
<orion2012> mini: I see, you can click on the upstream "Affects" hyperlink to change it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70945 in bluez-utils (main) "remote control does not work in Edgy's bluez-utils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70945
<mini> orion2012: can't delete it there, and cannot edit the information I need
<geser> I think you can only reject the wrong one and add a new one
<mini> Seems I've hit bug 3140
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3140 in malone "Bug watches can't be removed" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70946 in apport (main) "apport should capture the md5sum of relevant files to detect local modifications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70946
<mini> Still, what about editing the information about a remote tracker?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70947 in kdebluetooth (main) "bluetooth:/ protocol fails to locate bluetooth devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70947
<mini> Hmm, this page: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/bughost.org shows information about the bug system
<mini> But there is no registered Product there, so that's not the problem
<mini> taking this to #launchpad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68600 in ebuntu (main) "Ubiquity install fails" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70948 in xfce4-taskmanager (main) "taskmanager stops refreshing application window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70949 in bluez-gnome (main) "Crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70951 in gnome-desktop (main) "double click in file from my desktop folder open the application, but focus is not in new application." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70954 in usplash (main) "Information/request for Usplash-Switcher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70955 in pythoncard (universe) "bad executables in /usr/bin/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70956 in gobby (universe) "window list throbber set off by chat window even when chat closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70957 in python2.5 (main) "support apport reporting for python programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70958 in ubuntu-docs (main) "missing /usr/share/gnome/help/libs/generic.ent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70959 in update-manager (main) "update-manager doesn't install updates when Italian locale is on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70960 in linux-meta (main) "wishlist: please build the image server for 386 platforms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70960
<jonh_wendell> Hi, seb128
<seb128> hi
<jonh_wendell> i guess you know my friend in conference
<jonh_wendell> seb128: he's OgMaciel
<jonh_wendell> he's brazilian too
<jonh_wendell> seb128: did you know him?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: no
<jonh_wendell> :(
<seb128> there is many people there
<jonh_wendell> that's true
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70961 in Ubuntu "No keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70962 in make-dfsg (main) "Make's echo behaviour changes after upgrade to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70004 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Xubuntu 6.06 stated when booting the 6.10 cd...." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70963 in Ubuntu "Cannot change resolution after resuming from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70964 in mini-dinstall (universe) "mini-dinstall is slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70965 in telepathy-inspector (universe) "Crashed after opening "Connection Manager" combo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70966 in fluxbox (universe) "Fluxbox crashes at the start in ru_RU.UTF-8 locale, x86 architecture, edgy 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70966
<somerville32> Hi! :)
* somerville32 gives everyone a big hug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70967 in firefox (main) "It can't open multiples windows in multihead session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70968 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Should Automatically Mount usbfs At Boot Time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70968
<somerville32> Is anyone here from ubuntu-qa?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68849 in update-manager (main) "Error while updrading from Dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70970 in language-pack-kde-de-base (main) "German Quanta translation not included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70969 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "Crash when try to run OpenOffice using Multihead setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70971 in apt (main) "apt-get silently fails to install package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70973 in firefox (main) "Closing Firefox -> crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70972 in Ubuntu "Sometimes three programs crash when closing up in Xubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70975 in firefox (main) "Crash when Add/Remove programs finishes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70976 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70977 in totem (main) "Totem crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70977
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-09
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70980 in Ubuntu "openoffice: Very Hard Crash after File->Open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70981 in Ubuntu "OO attachment won't open in Kmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70981
* somerville32 pings ubuntu-qa.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70983 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "OCFS2 - fix corruption when extending the FS." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70983
<mirak> when I run mythtv-backend script, a --verbose is happened at the end of the execution command
<mirak> where does this come from ?
<mirak> upstart ?
<dsas> mirak: I wouldn't have thought so.
<dsas> mirak: Is mythtv-backend ran on boot?
<mirak> dsas: yes
<dsas> mirak: What package do I need to install to check this out?
<mirak> mythtv-backend
<dsas> mirak: mythtv-backend presumably?
<dsas> ok :)
<mirak> the script works with the normal package
<mirak> it's just that I built from svn, and when there is --verbose mythtv expect a parameter in plus
<mirak> behind verbose
<dsas> mirak: So the script in the package is fine? It's a problem with the svn version?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70984 in centericq (universe) "Crashes when trying to forward message from one IRC channel to another" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70984
<mirak> dsas: well, I want to know where the --verbose is added from
<mirak> to fix it for me at least
<dsas> mirak: If it's not done in the Ubuntu mythtv-backend package I haven't a clue, sorry.
<mirak> dsas: it's done outside of mythtv
<mirak> I think it's upsart
<dsas> mirak: It may be, I haven't a clue why it would. Do other scripts get called with --verbose?
<mirak> don't know
<dsas> mirak: If it's likely to be upstart then you should probably file a bug...
<mirak> dsas: where is upstart doing is things ?
<mirak> where are the config files ?
<dsas> mirak: It uses the scripts in /etc/init.d
<dsas> mirak: I don't think it has any upstart specific configuration files.
<dsas> mirak: I'm far from expert though.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70985 in vim (main) "keyboard input is a mess in vim-tiny" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70986 in vino (main) "CoRRE bug prevents connection from Nokia 770 to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70986
<mirak> dsas: I found the problem, the arg was added from /etc/default/mythbakend
<mirak> dsas: I found the problem, the arg was added from /etc/default/mythtv
<dsas> mirak: Ah cool. I'm feeling a little lost, does that mean there is a bug or there isn't? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70987 in ocfs2-tools (main) "metabug to test link to oracle bugzilla" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70988 in gnome-print (universe) "In new Print Dialog of Edgy Eft, Page Layout options don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70989 in Ubuntu "Incorrect spelling "underline" varies program to program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70989
<dsas> sfllaw: For bugs like 70989 that deal with consistency between various apps (gtk/gnome, firefox, OOo) should I open a task on each? Or ask the filer to create a spec?
<sfllaw> dsas: Spec.
<sfllaw> dsas: There is also little chance that this will happen.
<sfllaw> dsas: All of these projects have different artistic styles.
<dsas> sfllaw: OK, so ask the guy to create a spec but warn him it will probably be pointless? :)
<sfllaw> No, no.
<sfllaw> If he gets enough traction at freedesktop.org, he might be able to do this.
<sfllaw> Like a common user interface guideline.
<sfllaw> But referring him to fd.o is probably the best place to start.
<dsas> sfllaw: ok, I'll give that a go. Thanks for the promptness
<sfllaw> No worries.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70990 in bash (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70991 in kdeartwork (main) "Disabling energy saving of monitor; changes the normal screensaver to a e.g. blank screen or a screen with an X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70992 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash... can't go back in..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70994 in gaim (main) "gaim chrases when closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70995 in bash (main) "Identifying True Resolutions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70996 in ubiquity (main) "Trying to Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70996
<pygi> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello pygi
* somerville32 shivers.
<somerville32> It is cold here in Canada.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70997 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after changing font rendering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70998 in conglomerate (universe) "conglomerate cannot be uninstalled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70999 in amaya (universe) "[edgy]  Amaya crash on view source code of open file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71000 in snes9x (multiverse) "Snes9x sound problems (possible codec conflict)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71001 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Cannot install ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71002 in Ubuntu "Couldn't calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68972 in kvpnc (universe) "Edgy: when disconnecting from VPN normal network becomes unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71004 in Ubuntu "[kubuntu edgy]  with boot parameter splash (usplash) shutdown is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71005 in meta-kde (main) "Reduce Kubuntu CD size" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71005
<ash211> suppose an option in xorg.conf is detected incorrectly by default (keyboard)
<ash211> what package is it filed under?
<Burgwork> ash211: xorg itself, I would think
<ash211> bug 63365
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63365 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "(Edgy) Right Alt Key generates ISO_Level3_Shift instead of Alt_R on Logitech Keyboard" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63365
<ash211> should I put that in xorg then?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71008 in Ubuntu "bash command type -p doesn't evaluate correctly in shell scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71008
<somerville32> Hello :)
<somerville32> Is Daniel or Simon Law around?
<sfllaw> somerville32: I am.
<sfllaw> How can I help you?
<somerville32> Hi, Simon?
<sfllaw> somerville32: Hi.
<somerville32> Nice to meet you.
<somerville32> I was just wondering if I'd have enough experience under my belt to join ubuntu-qa yet.
<somerville32> I'm an Xubuntu developer and I've been finding it a bit fustrating not being able to set priority on our bugs :] 
* somerville32 smiles warmly.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71010 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus high cpu usage after closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71010
* somerville32 chuckles nervously.
<somerville32> sfflaw: Did I saw something wrong? haha
<somerville32> *say
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68980 in xorg (main) "X server frequently don't shutdown correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71012 in kdepim (main) "KDE-PIM isn't built with "libgpgme >= 0.4.7" as a dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71012
<gnomefreak> somerville32: you have to be a qa member to change imporatnce of bugs. please forgive my spelling tonight
* somerville32 smiles.
<somerville32> And thats why I was wondering if I'd be able to join :)
<gnomefreak> smmainly they look at bugs you have triaged and ask a few questions before you can join
<gnomefreak> -sm
<somerville32> Alrighty. :] 
<somerville32> Should I just apply or should I talk with Law before doing so?
<somerville32> I see a lot of people have applied but aren't accepted, haha
<gnomefreak> aoyou were pinging right person for the job but i would look for him tomorrow sometime (i think hes at UDS)
<somerville32> Ah.
<gnomefreak> somerville32: i applied first and was accepted to -bugs team than i answered the questions and i was accepted to qa
<somerville32> What kind of questions do they ask?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71013 in firefox (main) "crash and crash, and now another crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71013
<gnomefreak> somerville32: sorry that would be giving away secrets :)
<somerville32> haha
* somerville32 fears.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71014 in Ubuntu "2.6.18 Kernel Source Fails to Compile on PPC" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71015 in Ubuntu "Undocking a thinkpad x40 causes lock up under Edgy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71015
<somerville32> gnomefreak: Are you the IRC contact for #xubuntu-offtopic?
<gnomefreak> yes
<somerville32> Ok. I added the channel to the list on the wiki.
<gnomefreak> somerville32: ty
<somerville32> No problem :] 
<somerville32> gnomefreak: Can we talk in a query?
<gnomefreak> somerville32:  sure for a llittle while im going to bed in about 3-5 minutes when these updates are done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71017 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 (universe) "Seek on DVD not performed relative to title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71019 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71021 in freespeak (universe) "English -> Russian translation problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71023 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Sparodically slow system clock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71023
<somerville32> That last bug is kind of scarry, haha
<yamal> the clock being right at boot time makes sense, but other than that it's weird indeed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71025 in amarok (main) "Error while building collection for first time to ntfs-3g partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71025
<BHSPitMonkey> synaptic segfault! bam!
<Mez> !reportbug
<ubotu> reportbug: reports bugs in the Debian distribution. In component main, is optional. Version 3.21.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 126 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Mez> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
* Mez -> bed
<ausimage> Hello I wanted to know what is up with bash scripts. This is my first time trying to run a bash script under edgy. It is telling me /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission Denied. Things worked great with Dapper?
<ausimage> Um I checked a bash script that was in the home directory it works. Hmmm
<ausimage> My question is why can't I execute a bash script located anywhere but my desktop???
<BHSPitMonkey> you just said it works from the home directory
<ausimage> Yeah but I have additional drives attached mounted under media
<BHSPitMonkey> so
<BHSPitMonkey> (this isn't even topical conversation for this channel, it should be in #ubuntu)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71027 in gxine (main) "gxine crashes when loading a DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71027
<ausimage> Is this not buggy stuff
<BHSPitMonkey> #ubuntu is the support channel
<ausimage> K
<BHSPitMonkey> Ubugtu, keep up!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69152 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Problems with Alps touchpad after upgrade to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69152
<BHSPitMonkey> he skipped mine
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71028 in synaptic (main) "Malformed Apt Source Causes Segfault in Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71028
<BHSPitMonkey> woot!
<NewcomerXb> I have an ubuntu bug...
<Burgundavia> NewcomerXb: what sort?
<NewcomerXb> I think. It wont load Hal at startup :/
<NewcomerXb> thats what it says
<Burgundavia> hmm
<NewcomerXb> It didnt use to , just all of a sudden. And it doesnt mount the drive right either
<Burgundavia> for end user support, please use #ubuntu
<NewcomerXb> Oh. k
<BHSPitMonkey> how long does it usually take an incoming bug to get looked at?
<Burgundavia> awhile
<Burgundavia> less time if you help
<BHSPitMonkey> heh, not sure if I'm worthy of helping.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71029 in Ubuntu "Not booting after Upgrading from Dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71030 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Lock Screen blanks screen instead of showing screensaver (on external monitor)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71031 in gaim (main) "gaim crash after an unsuccessfull connection "read error"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71032 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71033 in firefox (main) "When I clicked the right mouse button and save as, firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71034 in Ubuntu "Opening a remote pdf doc listed in the 'recent documents' doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71036 in ubiquity (main) "installation of ubuntu failed, see attached text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71037 in Ubuntu "lockup of edgy and crash of X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71040 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "rebooting instead of shutting down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71041 in Ubuntu "kde window focus flickers when not maximized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71042 in Ubuntu "nfs mount of SuSE 9.2 based resource fails on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71043 in subversion (main) "Backport to Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71044 in libxklavier (main) "cannot use alt-gr + other keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71045 in pymol (universe) "pymol can not find the BLOSUM62 matrix; wrong path" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71038 in cherokee (universe) "Default Execution Perms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71046 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71047 in evolution-data-server (main) "eds crashes when auto-completing email address in a new email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71048 in firefox (main) "Crash when removing private data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71049 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrading from dapper to edgy fails " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71054 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Epiphany doesn't open https://" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71051 in gdebi (main) "Warning dialog gets hidden behind progress window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71053 in hddtemp (universe) "hddtemp in edgy doesn't work with ksensors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71055 in notification-daemon (main) "Bubbles don't disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71059 in firefox (main) "tcc doesn't work correctly after upgrade to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71060 in udftools (universe) "DVD-RAM mounting and writing issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71061 in garlic (universe) "Please sync garlic (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71035 in rhythmbox (main) "[Edgy]  Rhythmbox "crashes" importing wma files from FAT32 partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71062 in firefox (main) "Crash when opening an URL which need Macromedia Flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71063 in plib (universe) "plib: Request review/upload of newly merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71064 in gnome-applets (main) "new stock ticker not showing up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71065 in firebird2 (universe) "Another bug in start script for super server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71066 in xawtv (universe) "xawtv: Please review/upload this merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71068 in keep (main) "Crashes when run with kdesu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71069 in gnome-extra-icons (universe) "icon theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71070 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "OOwriter does not open "*.pdf" files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71071 in gtk+1.2 (main) "gtk1.2 default installation is very ordinary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71072 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes for unknown reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71073 in xalan (universe) "Missing file: LocalMsgIndex.hpp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71075 in kalgebra (universe) "Please sync kalgebra (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71077 in kdirstat (universe) "Please sync kdirstat (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71078 in epiphany-browser (main) "buttons stays pressed down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71079 in apport (main) "Gnome crash after setting panel's background image " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71076 in gtk (main) "Preset file name is lost when using ctrl-l to change location in GtkFileChooser" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71080 in knet (universe) "knet crashes when creating a dsl connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71081 in sound-juicer (main) "[none]  Folder hierarchy creates folder named " "" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71082 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Desktop Guide Wrong -- can't setting Thunderbird as my default email" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71082
<|joe|> hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71083 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "problem with the bcm43xx driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71084 in hat (universe) "Please sync hat (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71085 in gdesklets (universe) "python in background uses too much cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69026 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "BCM43xx failing on Edgy AMD64 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71086 in scim (main) "scim-launcher crash on start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71086
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71089 in cvs (main) "cvs broken on edgy live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71091 in alacarte (main) "crashed when adding new entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71056 in kdesvn (universe) "Please backport kdesvn 0.11.0 to Breezy, Dapper and Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71092 in hal (main) "hald-runner crashes making hal unusuable." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71093 in evolution (main) "Mail forwarded with text attachment doesnt add the file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71094 in Ubuntu "Colour depth problem on one display following upgrade to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71095 in hddtemp (universe) "typo in 3rd configuration screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71096 in malaga (universe) "Please sync malaga (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71097 in Ubuntu "building glibc 2.3.6 under edgy fails." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71099 in ubiquity (main) "GRUB failed to install to (sda)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71098 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71101 in kdepim (main) "Kmail doesn't receive or send emails if kdebase-kio-plugins isn't installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69072 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "No sound_device with ati sb450 - not detected ever" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71102 in gnome-desktop (main) "network-admin not launching from menu as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71103 in nautilus (main) ""No suitable application" dialog does not offer applications list." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71105 in evolution (main) "[dapper]  Bug by editing recurrent appointment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71106 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "Chipset 0x5964 is not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71107 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when visiting nytimes.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71108 in min12xxw (main) "Please sync min12xxw (main) from unstable (main), ubuntu override ok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71109 in evolution (main) "Evolution Hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71110 in amarok (main) "bug reported to me on installation of 25 pkgs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71111 in amarok (main) "bug reported to me on installation of 25 pkgs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71112 in geomview (universe) "Crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71113 in totem (main) "Error: Can't parse that no files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69042 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "Will not install correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71115 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu doc wrong , Can't find to setup Thunderbird my default email." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71115
<threete>  Ubuntu 6.10 install freezes at the first progress bar on my desktop pc. Anybody got any pointers on what I could do? Cd checksum is ok.
<jonh_wendell> seb128: hi! are you on conference, so you don't want to be bothered, right?
<seb128> Hi
<seb128> I've time for a quick question
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i am just trying to understand how things work on services-admin tool, just for help on bug 63596
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63596 in gnome-system-tools "[services-admin]  apache2 service not listed" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63596
<jonh_wendell> seb128: any insight?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: there is a list in the source code
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i've seen it...
<jonh_wendell> seb128: but it's the same in various upstream versions, nothing has changed... in dapper it worked...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71118 in easychem (universe) "Crash on Export" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71119 in Ubuntu "Version numbers are wrong on 6.10 LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71119
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i'll ivestigate a bit more, don't worry
<seb128> jonh_wendell: gnome-system-tools changed a lot for edgy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69339 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "ipw3945 module fails to detect wireless card after upgrade" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71121 in ttf-arphic-uming (main) "0.1.20060928-2 makes default gnome fonts ugly" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71122 in wpasupplicant (main) "No icon and confusing command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71123 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse startup script doesn't like kdialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71125 in usplash (main) "blank screen with usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71126 in xfce4 (universe) "Missing help file for Xfce4 panel manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71127 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "segfault on opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71128 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71129 in firefox (main) "Error when adding live bookmark with bookmarks manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71130 in libnss-ldap (universe) "libnss-ldap doesn't insert some of the debconf settings into /etc/libnss-ldap.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71131 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes if you change Gnome theme while it is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71133 in python2.4 (main) "Error when adding live bookmark with Firefox bookmarks manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71134 in kdepim (main) "In Kmail there should be an append button for sent mails" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71135 in ghc6 (universe) "please sync ghc6 (universe) (6.6-3) from debian unstable (main), ubuntu override ok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71136 in gcc-4.1 (main) "64 bit file support crashes gcc?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71137 in shadow (main) "useradd breaking on dapper to edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71138 in Ubuntu "Meta is mapped to Win keys, not respected by certain applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71139 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl with beryl crashs when try to move a window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71140 in coreutils (main) "Coreutils is built without large file support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71141 in Ubuntu "netapplet - crash at startup on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71142 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 6.10 i386 install CD or DVD cannot start live desktop for installation..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71142
<[Utah] tristanbob> how do I close a bug?  someone created a bug just to test malone, it should be removed
<[Utah] tristanbob> https://launchpad.net/products/tomboy/+bug/1373
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1373 in tomboy "This is a test of Malone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<slomo_> [Utah] tristanbob: done
<[Utah] tristanbob> how?
<slomo_> [Utah] tristanbob: thanks for noticing :)
<slomo_> you have to be in the ubuntu-qa team afaik to close bugs
<[Utah] tristanbob> ah - well that makes sense why I couldn't find a close bug option
<[Utah] tristanbob> one more bug squashed!  I will get a hug from my wife for this
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71143 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69200 in kde-guidance (main) "userconfig crashes while loading group id's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71145 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash while downloading mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71146 in Ubuntu "no knotify in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71148 in firefox (main) "Closes Unexpectantly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71149 in Ubuntu "Envy24HT volume control inoperable. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71150 in gparted (main) "resize of ntfs fails on hibernated partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71151 in steptalk (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync steptalk (0.8.2-5.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71153 in ktechlab (universe) "ktechlab locks up when changing Capacitance or Resistance values" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71154 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf cannot print this simple pdf properly, acroread can" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71154
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-10
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71156 in xorg-server (main) "Acceleration fails to work with Dual-Head configuration." [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71157 in totem (main) "Movie->Eject from Totem Menu does not eject DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71158 in asterisk (universe) "Asterisk log and database directory ownership is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71160 in gtetrinet (universe) "Unable to connect, and gets frozen when retrying on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71161 in Ubuntu "GFCE Ultra NES emulator loads games slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71162 in search-citeseer (universe) "No longer works due to changes in CiteSeer HTML" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71163 in Ubuntu "LAME plugin for GStreamer 0.10 not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71163
<crimsun> bah, slomo_ beat me to 71163
<slomo_> crimsun: sorry ;)
<crimsun> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71164 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System Monitor Processes listing should give indication that it is updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71165 in Ubuntu "wishlist: xgl application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71166 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Kubuntu Edgy Live CD Corrupt Graphics in X Windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71167 in Ubuntu "installer and livecd should detect vmware mouse device and use the right driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71169 in totem (main) "Totem crashes while playing video in firefox." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71170 in gnome-games (main) "Tetravex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71171 in Ubuntu "ubuntu edgy openoffice in chinese environment won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71172 in ubuntu-meta (main) "openoffice-writer dependency in base-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71173 in Ubuntu "Xfontsel, xterm etc broken due to bad font directories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71174 in coreutils (main) "Misleading error message with mv and existing directories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71175 in redhat-cluster-suite (main) "removal fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71176 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Edgy Xubuntu Install fails with AMD K6-2 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71177 in cronolog (universe) "cronolog exits with segmentation fault, when you use --unknown-longopt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71177
<itshare> hi all. i installed a stack of games from apt (running dapper, btw), and only 60 of ~130 have .desktop files. are all of these bugs?
<itshare> and are binaries with capital letters a bug as well?
* itshare is about to try and write .desktop files for all the missing ones, but its not going to be fun :/
<kgoetz> my start of the list of which have .desktop files and not. http://users.on.net/~goetz/karl/gamesWithDesktops
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71179 in Ubuntu "Website has no list correlating release name -> release number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71180 in Ubuntu "Japanese character are not aligned straght and deformed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71181 in Ubuntu "Release Notes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71182 in firefox (main) "Firefox Coredump dragging content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71183 in xen-tools (universe) "debootstrap is not getting initialised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71184 in ubiquity (main) "uuuu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71185 in iso-scan (main) "[Edgy] hd-install doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71185
<kgoetz> hi dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71187 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashes -- wikipedia plugin?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71187
<dholbach> hi kgoetz
<kgoetz> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71188 in fmtools (universe) "fmtools 1.0.1 report old version 0.99.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71189 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "k8n system doesn't boot without acpi=off option. then poweroff doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69108 in update-manager (main) "Fatal error at beginning of edgy cdrom upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68875 in gnome-themes (main) "Some icons are not themed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71191 in Ubuntu "Misrouted IRQ fixup not working properly for ASUS P4P8800-E Deluxe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71192 in beagle (main) "beagle crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71192
* kgoetz wondesr if he should just submit bugs into debians horrible bts instead
<Hobbsee> kgoetz: that fixes 2 distros at once - why not?
<kgoetz> Hobbsee: i hate the debian bts. its horrible to use.
<Hobbsee> true
<kgoetz> (and probably more then 2 distros)
<kgoetz> as for submittinmg 80 bugs, each witha .desktop file :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71193 in gwget2 (universe) "Gwget crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71195 in mono (main) "Had left the PC running for an hour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71196 in knet (universe) "knet failes to connect, incorrect chap-secrets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71197 in terminal (universe) "Ctrl+v doesn't work in terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71198 in gwget2 (universe) "gnome-panel crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71199 in firefox (main) "Crash of Firefox at shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71200 in upstart (main) "No programs can be added in the startup list." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71202 in Ubuntu "Italian mirror no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71203 in exim4 (main) "/var/run/exim4 not created" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71194 in xfce4-session (main) "xfce4-session crashes at startup" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71204 in Ubuntu "Screen Brightness Little Pop-up window does not show the correct Brightness on a Thinkpad x60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71206 in x2vnc (universe) "x2vnc crashes at random times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71207 in mono (main) "mono crashes at start up in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71208 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox hang during launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71208
<jonh_wendell> Hi geser
<geser> hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71210 in urlgrabber (universe) "does not provide python2.4 modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71211 in partimage (universe) "Please sync partimage (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71212 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System hangs when copying to NFS mounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71213 in gnome-media (main) "[audio-profile]  Closes when click on help" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71214 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Fail to build using make-kpkg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71215 in student-control-panel (main) "Classroom and student questions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69135 in usplash (main) "[Edgy]  Black Screen from grub to gnome Desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71217 in Ubuntu "bad uuid reference in /etc/fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71218 in Ubuntu "Qt: Locales not supported on X server - Ubuntu 6.10 AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71219 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed for unknowm reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71221 in rubrica (universe) "Error when running Rubrica" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71222 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_mozilla-thunderbird_mozilla-thunderbird-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71223 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_mozilla-thunderbird_mozilla-thunderbird-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71223
<kgoetz> aw, hobbsies gone :/
<kgoetz> hi fabbione
<fabbione> hi
<kgoetz> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71220 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Azureus crashes with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71220
<jonh_wendell> there is a bug which it was fixed in upstream (gnome), but there is no bug report on upstream. Should i leave it as confirmed or must i change ir to 'fix commited'?
<jonh_wendell> bug 63596
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63596 in gnome-system-tools "[services-admin]  apache2 service not listed" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71224 in Ubuntu "gnome-panel-screenshot crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71225 in ubiquity (main) "Screen to modify partition manually does not appear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71226 in hplip (main) "Message : You are missing a dpkg-statoverride on /var/run/hplip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71226
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71228 in rhythmbox (main) "No pause button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71229 in gnome-applets (main) "Gnome Remote Server applet modifies file permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71230 in firefox (main) "nfs mount /home issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71231 in sysvinit (main) "invoke-rc.d starting services that it shouldn't in my runlevel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71232 in Ubuntu "print window are different between apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69225 in hotkey-setup (main) "Fix to make hotkey-setup working with Compaq Evo N620c" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71234 in eog (main) "Eye of GNOME (eog) grabs keyboard when in full-screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71235 in gnunet (universe) "GNUnet has dependency not in package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71236 in notification-daemon (main) "notification applet does not display system notification icons on multi-screened display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71237 in ltsp (main) "ln command fails after second ltsp-build-client attempt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71238 in Ubuntu "edgy: fstab_smb_credentials created with extra spaces => login impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71239 in glib1.2 (main) "bad aclocal definition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71240 in Ubuntu "notification for new usb soundcard is not translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71241 in firefox (main) "Crash Report triggered by shutting down Ubuntu with Firefox Open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71209 in wengophone (universe) "Wengo cannot work properly" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71242 in shadow (main) "debian patch allows usernames with spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71243 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nastaven st - peklep "prohledvat domny"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71245 in kronolith (universe) "Kronolith2 depends on php4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71247 in gaim (main) "gaim appears to keep crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71247
<giskard> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey giskard
<jonh_wendell> hi seb128!
<crimsun> bug 26283,51734,60007,68833
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 26283 in alsa-driver "snd_seq is not loaded -> No /dev/snd/seq" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/26283
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51734 in alsa-driver "linux-sound-base missing depends on module-init-tools" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51734
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60007 in gxine "Gxine error: HTTP redirection not implemented" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60007
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68833 in alsa-driver "cx88_alsa (TV card) takes index 0" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68833
<seb128> Hi jonh_wendell
<jonh_wendell> seb128: there is a bug which it was fixed in upstream (gnome), but there is no bug report on upstream. Should i leave it as confirmed or must i change ir to 'fix commited'?
<jonh_wendell> bug 63596
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63596 in gnome-system-tools "[services-admin]  apache2 service not listed" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63596
<jonh_wendell> seb128: that one we were discussing yesterday. i've chatted with the author, carlos, and he fixed it
<seb128> good
<seb128> where was the bug?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: in the list of services. it wasn't sorted right
<jonh_wendell> seb128: see the patch you'll see (small, very small patch)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71248 in Ubuntu "nautilus won't launch as sudo Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71250 in gnome-power-manager (main) "should provide the ability to halt/suspend/hibernate machine from command line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71251 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[Dapper]  Unable to remove a network printer from the printer manager while its host can't be found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71251
<jonh_wendell> seb128: do i leave that bug as it is, or mark it as 'fix commited'?
<Ornedan> Regarding bug 68053 (Eclipse fails to start on x64)... When is it going to be fixed? And anything I can do to make it happen faster?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68053 in azureus "Eclipse will not start (Edgy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68053
<seb128> jonh_wendell: fix commited
<jonh_wendell> seb128: done!
<jonh_wendell> seb128: other similar situation: it was reported a bug against gaim which it was fixed in beta4. mark it as 'fix commited' too?
<seb128> right
<jonh_wendell> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> any desktop bug fixed can be marked Fix Commited
<seb128> no
<seb128> thank you for working on bugs :)
<sfllaw> bddebian: Nice set of Hurd patches.
<sfllaw> bddebian: It was a surprise to see such a huge batch.
<bddebian> sfllaw: ? You mean gnumach?
<sfllaw> Are we going to lose you to another distro?
<sfllaw> ;)
<bddebian> Like that would be a loss? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71252 in firefox (main) "Crash of Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71252
<bddebian> Hmm, I notice no comment :)
<matid> Hello everyone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71254 in gnome-screensaver (main) "unable to unlock screen; gnome-screensaver appears to hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71253 in rhythmbox (main) "Crash on fast clicking on rating in automatic playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71255 in amanda (universe) "Edgy versions are in compatible with older version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71256 in gnome-cpufreq-applet (universe) "Text disappears on Duo Core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71257 in gnome-games (main) "Ornamental Card Style Please" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71258 in acpi-support (main) "Hibernate fails on HP OmniBook xe4500" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71259 in greylistd (universe) "[Merge]  greylistd 0.8.3.2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71260 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Loaded XGL session, and it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71261 in firefox (main) "Crash when opening Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71262 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "FEATURE REQUEST: update and enable rt2x00 instead of rt2x00-legacy for all supported chips" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69424 in gnome-system-tools (main) "OpenSSH is not listed as a Service in Gnome" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71264 in bug-buddy (main) "patch to get better backtraces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71265 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Radeon Mobility M6: No DRI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71267 in guichan (universe) "[Merge]  guichan 0.4.0-4.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71268 in Ubuntu "Kernel bug?: read() from /dev/dsp returns more data than read size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69456 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Not found ipw3945" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71270 in kdebase (main) "Python indent mode doesn't unindent pass correctly with tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71272 in usplash (main) "usplash - QUIT and INPUT problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71273 in kdebase (main) "Kate does not remember indentation settings for new files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71275 in kdelibs (main) "Strings imported from KDE Italian upstream translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71276 in xubuntu-meta (main) "debian menu is not added to default menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71277 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "Crash when viewing formatted text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71278 in mplayer (multiverse) "[Edgy]  mplayer has wrong default vo option" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71279 in acpi (main) "I can't get Asus M6Ne special keys to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71280 in firefox (main) "crash url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71282 in Ubuntu "Bluetooth doesn't work anymore in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71282
<kgoetz> i have to mass file bugs (about 80). what would be the preffered format for them?
<kgoetz> patcjes. re[ports, or half arsed patches
<crimsun> reports with patches attached
<crimsun> a bug report should never be halfassed.
<crimsun> [if you think it's a pain mass-filing, imagine what triagers endure when they see it] 
* kgoetz sigh... 80 patches to supply .desktop files. this /will/ take forever
<kgoetz> lol
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-11
<kgoetz> crimsun: i presume CLI games dont need a .desktop file, even though you cann launch them in a terminal?
<crimsun> depends how you launch them
<crimsun> x-terminal-emulator -e 'foo' ?
<seb128> kgoetz: mass filing about?
<crimsun> "...80 patches to supply .desktop files"
<kgoetz> seb128: missing .desktop files, and half a dozen packages with broken dependancies
<crimsun> those really should go upstream
* kgoetz has easyish access to ubuntu package source for packages, but not debian source
<crimsun> upstream upstream, that is (not Debian)
<kgoetz> further upstreawm? :( but but but....
<kgoetz> so 'upstream' means the people who ship the tar.orig?
<crimsun> aye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71284 in kdebase (main) "Browsing USB hard drive with Konqueror makes it readonly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71284
<kgoetz> in all honesty, that sounds worse then filing the bugs in lp\/debian/bugs
<crimsun> the benefit's much more significant
<crimsun> that means everyone downstream of the authors gets the .desktop for free
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71285 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes all the time at http://wiki.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71286 in nevow (main) "Nevow should be in universe, not main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71286
<kgoetz> i suppose these bugs will get filed over the next fwe months  as i sign up to countless bts's :|
<kgoetz> sory to ask again, i'm nto sure if the answer happened: shoudl i file a bug on something like bsdgames because the games dont appear in ht emenu (no .desktop file), but they are cli games, so should they?
<crimsun> kgoetz: imo, no.
<crimsun> feel free to beg to differ; that's just my persp.
<kgoetz> crimsun: no, your opinions great - i dont need another 10 desktop files ;P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71287 in mol (universe) "USB mouse in console (fullscreen) mode generates keyboard events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71288 in amarok (main) "Amarok collection scanner is crashing during collection refreshing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71289 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "No panel display for controls and forms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71289
<shwag> ~/.bash_profile says "the default umask is set in /etc/login.defs" , but I changed the the UMASK setting in login.defs, and  $ umask , still says 022
<seb128> do you use gdm?
<shwag> no
<kgoetz> is a binary having an uppsercase name a bug? or doesnt it matter if it has a .desktop?
<kgoetz> (sorry to ask all these questions here)
<Burgwork> kgoetz: which one?
<kgoetz> Burgwork: 'searchandrescue', package in universe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71291 in yudit (universe) "Please sync yudit (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71291
<Burgwork> kgoetz: hmm, no idea off the top of my head
<kgoetz> ok, i'll probably file a bug some time then
<seb128> kgoetz: you should probably not massive bug for .desktop
<seb128> kgoetz: that's the sort of bugs that should go upstream
<kgoetz> seb128: ok. i'll try and do that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71292 in nagios-plugins-extra (universe) "plugin `check_radius' is in two non-conflicting packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71292
<seb128> shipping .desktop to packages is usually a bad idea
<seb128> they are poorly translated
<kgoetz> but needed to launch stuff (?)
<seb128> not really
<seb128> you have the "run app" dialog
<seb128> the debian menu
<seb128> the command line
<seb128> but right, desktop apps should have a .desktop
<seb128> and those .desktop should be shipped by upstream so they can be translated properly
<kgoetz> mk. moral: just go upstream already :)
<shwag> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/71294
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71294 in bash ".bash_profile erronous msg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<shwag> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/71295
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71295 in shadow "/etc/login.defs umask cleanup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71293 in xserver-xgl (universe) "set session to xgl, started session, crash back to gdm." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71294 in bash (main) ".bash_profile erronous msg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71295 in shadow (main) "/etc/login.defs umask cleanup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71296 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution: Slow to Start - Slow to Sync - Sync to Quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71297 in Ubuntu "Bluetooth in ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71297
<kgoetz> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello kgoetz
<kgoetz> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71298 in gparted (main) "Gparted in edgy version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71299 in boson-base (universe) "boson has incorrect dependancies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71300 in bluez-utils (main) "Problem connect bluetooth in ubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71301 in bluez-utils (main) "Problem connect bluetooth in ubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71301
<theCore> whoa, who is that fast...
<theCore> already marked dup...
<kgoetz> darn, you beat me to it :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71302 in searchandrescue (universe) "search and rescue binary has starting capital letter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71304 in gnome-system-tools (main) "changing x keyboard layout does not change console keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71305 in Ubuntu "fails to launch php5-cli" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71306 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 positions menus bad (at least with Xinerama)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71306
* Mez anyone want to play some UT2004? ping me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71308 in sarien (universe) "Crash on start." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71308
<cge> What do I do with a bug like #6500? According to the wiki, I should close it, because it is a request for changes in defaults. But people here have told me I should leave it as a wishlist. What does confirming mean in this context?
<dsas> bug 6500
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6500 in vim "Syntax Highlighting Should be On by Default in vim-perl" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6500
<cge> I'm on a mission to get the bug situation for vim looking as good as possible, but there are three bugs that are requests for changes in .vimrc like that one.
<CarlFK> FF -  Plugin Finder Servie dislog, "Macromedia Flash Player"
<CarlFK> is that a "firefox extensions not distributed w/ Ubuntu." ?
<cge> what do you mean?
<CarlFK> it is the 'cause' of bug 1280
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1280 in baz "feature request: baz missing --in VERSION" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1280
<CarlFK> hm, not.
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/71280
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71280 in firefox "crash url" [Low,Rejected] 
<dsas> cge: I'm not sure what to do, it may be worth talking to whoever touched the package last for ubuntu.
<CarlFK> "We can't support any firefox extensions not distributed w/ Ubuntu. I'm closing the bug here, and would suggest reporting it to the extension creator"
<cge> CarlFK: It means that it is really difficult to debug firefox when there are extensions causing problems, and we don't support them.
<CarlFK> is "Macromedia Flash Player" such an extension ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71271 in grub (main) "Ubuntu patched Grub doesn't work with 2.4 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71271
<cge> CarlFK: Flash will reliably crash Firefox in edgy, yes. But your questions would be better suited to #ubuntu.
<crimsun> (I think CarlFK is asking for triaging.)
<CarlFK> crimsun: yup
<cge> CarlFK: oh
<crimsun> and as the person who has triaged most flashplugin-nonfree bugs, please reject them
<cge> crimsun: I think everyone's closed at least one.
<crimsun> yeah, it's not terribly rare :-)
<cge> crimsun: We need an alert to pop up when the user tries to file a bug about firefox.
<CarlFK> is flashplugin-nonfree what gets installed when you do the  "plugin finder, Macromedia Flash Player"  ?
<cge> CarlFK: No, the plugin finder doesn't work, as far as I know.
<crimsun> CarlFK: no, people have to choose to install f-n
<cge> CarlFK: And then they're punished for their sins by having Firefox crash whenever they try to use flash :)
<CarlFK> ok, so if the P-Finder is the only thing that was done, and FF now just closes.. whos problem ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71309 in gnome-applets (main) "Can't Recover Files Sent to Trash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71309
<cge> CarlFK: You installed Flash. That is why it closes. See bug 14911.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/14911
<CarlFK> cge - yup - trying the workarounds now
<CarlFK> yup - this 'fixes' - XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 firefox
<cge> Is there some reason that can't be put in /usr/bin/firefox? Does skipping argb visuals have side effects?
<CarlFK> "... wrapper script ... That way at least people who aren't using buggy proprietary software don't have to lose the ARGB functionality semi-at-random."
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911/comments/29
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<cge> CarlFK: I don't know what the argb functionality is, though.
<CarlFK> me neither, but apparently Ian does and thinks it is important :)
<cge> Oh, this has been known since 2004 (http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2004-August/002300.html)
<cge> CarlFK: I think that the main point is to punish Flash users.
<CarlFK> heh
<CarlFK> how do I mark 71280 a dupe of 14911 ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70376 in Ubuntu "Optical mouse turns off when ubuntu starts" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70376
<cge> #71820
<cge> bug 71820
<cge> bug 71280
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71280 in firefox "crash url" [Low,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71280
<cge> You don't need to, it has already been rejected.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71310 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash on GRUB, sda. Similar to bugs #71143, 71099, 71046, 71036?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71312 in synaptic (main) "Can't "lock/hold" packages anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71311 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office.org crashes when selecting a jpg image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71313 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric, abiword fail to open remote file opened through sftp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71314 in synaptic (main) "GUI useability might benefit from a horizontal design rather than vertical" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71315 in firefox (main) "Crash with totem when opening an MPG link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71315
<towsonu2003> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71316 in totem (main) "thumbnailer crashes on Real Media file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71317 in menu-xdg (main) "xubuntu: all debian menu entries in 'Other'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68987 in xen-3.0 (universe) "kernel panic on boot (amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71318 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Kernel becomes idle during boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71319 in gmpc (universe) "Wrong System Tray Icon Background color" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71320 in firefox (main) "FF crashed and It generated an "crash" report, info inside.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71321 in firefox (main) "Firefox tries to download .php files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71322 in aspell (main) "reproducible seg fault in 'apell' when using 'eo_XX.UTF-8' locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71323 in qcad (universe) "Hatching with preview crashes QCAD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71323
<BHSPitMonkey> weird
<BHSPitMonkey> when you turn the volume all the way down, it's supposed to be mute, right?
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah... it is
<BHSPitMonkey> my volume icon even says "Muted"
<BHSPitMonkey> but sound's still a-playin'
<ivoks> laptop?
<BHSPitMonkey> desktop
<BHSPitMonkey> it's quieter than the louder settings
<BHSPitMonkey> but this is the minimum... and it thinks it's muted
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71324 in openoffice.org (main) "Right to Left Combo box not organized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71325 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "lirc-modules-source build instructions not very clear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71326 in gaim (main) "yahoo contacts "not in the server list" while they are" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71328 in soundconverter (universe) "Please sync soundconverter (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71329 in totem (main) "totem crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71330 in mesa-utils (main) "Just installed latest NVIDIA driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71332 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "Just installed latest NVIDIA driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71333 in ubiquity (main) "Bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71334 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed after login back" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71335 in vino (main) "vino server fails to launch on 6.10 command line => 6.10 Xubuntu installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71336 in gnome-system-tools (main) "service-admin doesn't launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71337 in hal (main) "gnome-power-manager issues with HAL reports on Asus M6Ne" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71338 in iceauth (main) "iceauth crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71339 in human-theme (main) "Human theme puts an arrow on all columns in ListViews" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71341 in cobex (universe) "cobex_get manpage is low quality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71342 in openoffice.org (main) "Evolution crashes when deleting an email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71343 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10, cannot switch user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71346 in Ubuntu "Speed Step (cool'n'quiet) doesn't work in Edgy anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71347 in evolution (main) "It`s everyime when I starting Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71344 in nautilus (main) "[Edgy]  The Gnome in Nautilus has very small feet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71345 in control-center (main) "Theme-manager crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71345
<Simira> is Xorg supposed to spend about 200m of virtual memory?
<fdoving> Simira: yes. 221M virt here..
<rpedro> hello
<rpedro> can someone help me get some debug info from HAL? I'm not even sure how to restart it without a reboot :/
<rpedro> Bug #68574
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68574 in hal "Issue with (mostly) fat32 devices, and HAL fails to even initialize after new login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68574
<rpedro> that bug ^^
<bddebian> Boo
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-12
<crimsun> ugh, bug 22876 is a mess
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 22876 in control-center "There is no way to control which sound device or mixer the keyboard shortcuts use" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/22876
<finalbeta> Is it worth reporting to launchpad when you have a TV card with broken alsa, or a soundcard with broken controls? Since ubuntu doesn't really have hardware developers right?
<Burgundavia> yes
<finalbeta> So that's a yes and a no, or twice a yes? Nevermind, hehe
<Burgundavia> twice yes
<Burgundavia> but the bug is a software one
<finalbeta> Burgundavia, in what package would I report the problems for a C-Media Electronics CMI9780 chip on a Intel ICH5 card?
<Burgundavia> the kernel
<finalbeta> so kernel-image thnx
<bddebian> Boo
<finalbeta> I want to report a bug in the software for my soundcard, master channel controlling nothing. Under what package should I file that?
<finalbeta> kernel-image was suggested by someone, but launchpad wont accept that.
<geser> it's now linux-image-*
<finalbeta> geser, and if the problem is with every kernel that ever supported the card?
<finalbeta> I'm running finalbeta-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic , but the same problem exists in the dapper kernel and newer kernels
<geser> as there is no meta-package for kernels (at least I dont' know one) you could file the bug against Ubuntu (specify no package)
<geser> but that wouldn't reach the kernel-people
<finalbeta> indeed. that's a bit of a bad system then.
<geser> but you can mark a bug affecting several packages (in this case several linux-source packages)
<geser> file a bug against the first linux-source version and add the other affected linux-source versions to the bug
<dark2y> hi can someone help me fix a bug.. pls..
<joe3k> does anyone know what could be the cause of bug 67863 (package, etc)?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67863 in Ubuntu "Automounted optical drive contents do not show until reload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67863
<crimsun> bug 71537
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71537 in gxine "Gxine mozilla plugin crash after playback video stram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71537
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-05
<ubotu> New bug: #160090 in ubuntu "About wine windows emulator. I an having trouble with wine when i go to try to install a windows program it locks up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160090
<ubotu> New bug: #160091 in ubuntu "Install fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160091
<ubotu> New bug: #160092 in cupsys (main) "gutsy cupsys apparmor breaks filters in /usr/local" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160092
<ubotu> New bug: #160093 in gnome-terminal (main) "error in terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160093
<wren> I think I'm suffering from a serious Gutsy / Feisty -> Gutsy upgrade process bug... I was curious if you could help me find out if this is a known bug, and, if it is, what it's status might be...
<ubotu> New bug: #160095 in debian-installer (main) "busybox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160095
<ubotu> New bug: #160097 in pida (universe) "Pida crashes on Edit->Preferences->Editor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160097
<ubotu> New bug: #160098 in pulseaudio (main) "Volume Meter not functioning from apps list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160098
<ubotu> New bug: #160102 in ubuntu "Belkin usb wireless adaptor causes system freeze after upgrading to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160102
<ubotu> New bug: #160103 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel regression on ASUS L3000D laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160103
<ubotu> New bug: #160104 in iscsitarget "iscsitarget kernel module compile fails in event.c:98" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160104
<ubotu> New bug: #160106 in iscsitarget "/etc/init.d/iscsitarget broken with migration to /bin/dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160106
<ubotu> New bug: #160108 in pidgin (main) "i deleted the tray icon and now it wont come back " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160108
<ubotu> New bug: #160109 in ubuntu "network-manager fails to switch from one essid to another" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160109
<ubotu> New bug: #160110 in network-manager (main) "network-manager fails to switch from one essid to another" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160110
<ubotu> New bug: #160112 in ubuntu "Sony Vaio VGN-N395E runs very hot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160112
<ubotu> New bug: #160113 in ubuntu "move to trash dialog button text is "_: Verb Trash"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160113
<ubotu> New bug: #160115 in glib-java (universe) "azureus crashes on startup because of libglibjni-0.4.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160115
<ubotu> New bug: #160117 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Meaningless axis markings on gnome-system-monitor network history" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160117
<ubotu> New bug: #160119 in postgresql-8.1 (universe) "Cannot administer postgresql 8.1 using /etc/init.d/postgresql" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160119
<ubotu> New bug: #160120 in update-manager (main) ""Getting upgrade prerequsites failed" afer Gutsy installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160120
<ubotu> New bug: #160121 in evolution (main) "Unable to connect to POP server " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160121
<ubotu> New bug: #160123 in compiz (main) "[gutsy] Screen flickering when playing videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160123
<ubotu> New bug: #160124 in libpam-mount (universe) "LUKS encrypted loopback files get double mounted, filesystem corruption follows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160124
<ubotu> New bug: #160127 in nvidia-kernel-common (restricted) "NVidia TwinView displays incorrectly on screen 1 (slides) when screen 2 is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160127
<ubotu> New bug: #160128 in gnome-panel (main) "in workspace switcher cannot move windows between workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160128
<ubotu> New bug: #160131 in erc (universe) "erc reconnects to channels on wrong servers (too)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160131
<ubotu> New bug: #160132 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin cannot open folders containing a "/", Konqueror can" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160132
<slytherin> Can someone please correct the link for Ubuntu-QA team? launchpad gives an 'OOPS' error on that link.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: looks to be https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ -http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<slytherin> Hobbsee: Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #160137 in netcdf (universe) "FTBFS on all architectures" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160137
<ubotu> New bug: #160138 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager reports an error on succesful resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160138
<ubotu> New bug: #160139 in dspam (universe) "Upgrade dspam to 3.8.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160139
<ubotu> New bug: #160142 in evolution-exchange (main) "missing message in the inbox folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160142
<ubotu> New bug: #160144 in ubuntu "Bug is not receiving proper attention" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160144
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<ubotu> New bug: #160145 in manpages (main) "manpages-dev contains an inaccuracy for sched_setaffinity and sched_getaffinity manual pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160145
<ubotu> New bug: #160146 in ubuntu "Login sound volume cannot be controlled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160146
<ubotu> New bug: #160147 in ubuntu "HP printer prints missing a colour or similar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160147
<ubotu> New bug: #160148 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythembox cant play anything from my ZEN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160148
<ubotu> New bug: #160149 in ubuntu "Launchpad is drowning in obsolete bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160149
<ubotu> New bug: #160151 in compiz (main) "Want edge resistance without stickiness (as in Metacity)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160151
<ubotu> New bug: #160152 in tagtool (universe) "[Gutsy] Tagtool without icon and in english only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160152
<slytherin> Can anyone tell me how can I fix a bug using my PPA. I mean I know the fix, I have created a patch and I will upload the package to my PPA. But should I put the ~ppa1 in version in the latest changelog entry?
<ubotu> New bug: #160153 in pidgin (main) "Wishlist: Allow to omit certain buddies from automatic logging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160153
<ubotu> New bug: #160154 in ubiquity (main) "Installer forces user creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160154
<ubotu> New bug: #160157 in zoneminder (universe) "not capture images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160157
<ubotu> New bug: #160156 in ubuntu "LVM server installs with maximum root partition size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160156
<ubotu> New bug: #160158 in kopete (main) "Kopete cannot count: <user> has ended *their* participation in the chat session." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160158
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #160161 in ubuntu "connecting to (windows) network share - desktop doesn't update to show the share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160161
<ubotu> New bug: #160163 in ubuntu "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed. bcm4312." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160163
<ubotu> New bug: #160164 in brasero (universe) "Brasero hangs drive when erasing CDRW" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160164
<ubotu> New bug: #160165 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes with youtube/flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160165
<ubotu> New bug: #160166 in update-manager (main) "update-manager checks for updates instead of upgrading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160166
<ubotu> New bug: #160167 in xawtv (universe) "webcams not working with gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160167
<ubotu> New bug: #160168 in gksu (main) "gksu crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160168
<ubotu> New bug: #160170 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160170
<ubotu> New bug: #160171 in ubuntu "Norwegian Mac keyboard layout: No "advanced" characters by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160171
<ubotu> New bug: #160172 in compiz (main) "System -> Quit popup is not displayed" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160172
<ubotu> New bug: #160173 in openoffice.org (main) "Impress -effects cumulatively eat CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160173
<ubotu> New bug: #160175 in ubuntu "Language updates are not updated automatically " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160175
<ubotu> New bug: #160176 in bind9 (main) "L.ROOT-SERVERS.NET record needs an update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160176
<ubotu> New bug: #160177 in zinf (universe) "FTBFS on lpia" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160177
<ubotu> New bug: #160178 in rhythmbox (main) "impossible to open vfs file (Jamendo)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160178
<ubotu> New bug: #160180 in nautilus (main) "System not responding after a search in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160180
<ubotu> New bug: #160182 in gdm (main) "replaces ~/.xsession-errors fifo with plain file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160182
<ubotu> New bug: #160174 in ubuntu "disk partitioning on Dell Latitude 810" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160174
<ubotu> New bug: #160184 in amarok (main) "gutsy amarok doesn't clear "stop after current track" flag in dynamic playlists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160184
<ubotu> New bug: #160183 in xorg (main) "please sync from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160183
<ubotu> New bug: #160186 in qtpfsgui (universe) "No Icon inside applications menu for qtpfsgui" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160186
<ubotu> New bug: #160187 in eikazo (universe) "Missing dependency to python-gtkhtml2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160187
<ubotu> New bug: #160188 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice writer 2.3 crashes on spellcheck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160188
<ubotu> New bug: #160189 in compiz (main) "compiz problem with screensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160189
<ubotu> New bug: #160190 in evolution (main) "Evolution cannot authenticate against caldavd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160190
<ubotu> New bug: #160193 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] openoffice calc crashes on ods-file load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160193
<ubotu> New bug: #160194 in xmmplayer (multiverse) "xmms-xmmplayer crash on Gutsy (regression)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160194
<ubotu> New bug: #160197 in upstart (main) "udev can lead to wrong system time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160197
<persia> Now that's a good bug.  If only all were so clearly documented...
<Hobbsee> i've long been thinking about writing a "how to report a good bug" guide for ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #160199 in kdebase (main) "sftp:// in konqueror attempts login with bad credentials" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160199
<ubotu> New bug: #160200 in ubuntu "Power-manager ignores the configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160200
<persia> And the expected counterexample :)
<ubotu> New bug: #160203 in ubuntu "ghostscript's bbox driver gives wrong result" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160203
<Hobbsee> boo!
<bddebian> Boo too :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<ubotu> New bug: #160210 in mythweb (multiverse) "Apache error when chose to secure mythweb with username during configure Until apache is restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160210
<ubotu> New bug: #160205 in epiphany-browser (main) "Cannot see this page www2.ecobolsa.com/pmcont.html" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160205
<ubotu> New bug: #160206 in bomberclone (universe) "bomberclone commands don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160206
<ubotu> New bug: #160208 in totem (main) "totem hangs after pausing asf file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160208
<ubotu> New bug: #160209 in usplash (main) "chvt with usplash hang on amd geode thin-client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160209
<ubotu> New bug: #160214 in encfs (universe) "Can't Delete Folder - Corrupted FS?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160214
<ubotu> New bug: #160215 in compiz (main) "On compiz upgrade plugins settings get changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160215
<ubotu> New bug: #160216 in ubuntu "Startup Malfunctions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160216
<ubotu> New bug: #160217 in emerald-themes (universe) "emerald theme manager has no themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160217
<ubotu> New bug: #160218 in gdebi (main) "requesting Landell package for Ubuntu 7.10(Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160218
<ubotu> New bug: #160219 in mousepad (main) "RFS: Mousepad (Main)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160219
<ubotu> New bug: #160221 in firefox (main) "Problem displaying Citicard web page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160221
<ubotu> New bug: #160222 in xchat (universe) "Xchat does not see correct IP adress" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160222
<ubotu> New bug: #160223 in gnome-desktop (main) "Danish Desktop folder is wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160223
<ubotu> New bug: #160227 in mplayer (multiverse) "[gutsy] Crash with opengl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160227
<ubotu> New bug: #160226 in compiz (main) "[gutsy] Background walllpaper + desktop icons disappear when compiz runs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160226
<ubotu> New bug: #160228 in workrave (main) "Disabling status window is not permanent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160228
<ubotu> New bug: #160229 in ubuntu "can't see my disk's in my "desktop folder"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160229
<ubotu> New bug: #160230 in compiz (main) "Gnome panel disapears for a few seconds on logon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160230
<ubotu> New bug: #160231 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace switcher does not display correct desktops when using Visual Effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160231
<ubotu> New bug: #160234 in ubuntu ""Nautilus can not be used right now" error keeps happening" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160234
<ubotu> New bug: #160235 in grace (universe) "gracebat: Symbol `_XmStrings' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160235
<ubotu> New bug: #160237 in ubuntu "How to set my printer "NetWork Printer" on the System" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160237
<ubotu> New bug: #160079 in ubuntu "RLIMIT_NPROC  not set in default kernel (dup-of: 14505)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160079
<ubotu> New bug: #160238 in apparmor (main) "Corrupted AppArmor audit log messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160238
<ubotu> New bug: #160239 in postgrey (universe) "postgrey broken in 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160239
<ubotu> New bug: #139999 in pam (main) "changes to /etc/pam.d/common-password with cracklib don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139999
<ubotu> New bug: #160241 in diacanvas2 (universe) "Please sync diacanvas2 0.14.4-4.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160241
<ubotu> New bug: #160242 in kdebase (main) "unable to save pdf-file to disk when opened in konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160242
<ubotu> New bug: #160244 in compiz-plugins (universe) ""Screen edges" don't work on "Rotate Cube" plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160244
<ubotu> New bug: #159930 in evolution (main) "e-mail envelop disappeared from functionstrip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159930
<ubotu> New bug: #160245 in evolution (main) "evolution-addressbook-export crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160245
<ubotu> New bug: #160246 in nautilus (main) "Unexpected Nautilus error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160246
<ubotu> New bug: #160248 in abntex (universe) "The xdvi command does not work. The link is broken." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160248
<ubotu> New bug: #160247 in mhwaveedit (universe) "Please merge mhwaveedit 1.4.13-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160247
<ubotu> New bug: #160243 in gnome-panel (main) "no despliega menus de open office por compiz-fusion con xserver-xgl" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160243
<ubotu> New bug: #160256 in ubuntu "HP Laptop fails to boot with 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160256
<ubotu> New bug: #160257 in apt-rpm (universe) "Please merge apt-rpm 0.5.15lorg3.2-3 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160257
<ubotu> New bug: #160258 in uml-utilities (universe) "Please merge uml-utilities 20070815-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160258
<blueyed> I think the "compcomm-plugins-main" project in Launchpad should get renamed to "compizfusion-plugins-main" (there is compizfusion-plugins-extra already), shouldn't it?
<blueyed> Or should I just register a new project instead?
<blueyed> Ok. I could link the upstream compizfusion-plugins-main bug using "compiz" as project.
<ubotu> New bug: #160261 in rebuildd (universe) "Please merge rebuildd 0.2.2 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160261
<ubotu> New bug: #160262 in tracker (main) "Deskbar Tracker fails to open evolution emails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160262
<ubotu> New bug: #160264 in compiz (main) "compiz displays white screen when locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160264
<ubotu> New bug: #160265 in totem (main) "[gutsy] totem plugin for firefox does not fullscreen correctly when using compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160265
<ubotu> New bug: #160267 in gnome-control-center (main) "Broken Package: gnome-control-center-dbgsym" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160267
<ubotu> New bug: #160268 in kdepim (main) "Cannot cancel authorization dialog if periodic check was deselected in preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160268
<ubotu> New bug: #160260 in kdemultimedia (main) "flac folder missing when browsing audiocd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160260
<ubotu> New bug: #160269 in ubuntu "mintinstall doesnt even start" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160269
<ubotu> New bug: #160271 in grub2 (universe) "cannot build with default depends, adding gawk fixed it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160271
<ubotu> New bug: #160273 in evince (main) "help for printing has nothing to do with the actual print window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160273
<ubotu> New bug: #160274 in ubuntu "Typo in german translation: New printer found ballon says "druckbereites" instead of "druckbereit"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160274
<ubotu> New bug: #160275 in usplash (main) "on shutdown initialization, the progress bar appears empty for a moment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160275
<ubotu> New bug: #160279 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin doesn't display status with full lenght. Only if the window is width enough, status is complete. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160279
<ubotu> New bug: #160278 in openssh (main) "ssh and sudo: sudo password shown in clear text (dup-of: 130636)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160278
<ubotu> New bug: #160282 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse should require java-gcj-compat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160282
<ubotu> New bug: #160283 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xserver-xgl cause a crash on Gnome Session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160283
<ubotu> New bug: #160284 in openoffice.org (main) "Calc no imprime bien con impresoras en red" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160284
<ubotu> New bug: #160285 in dates (universe) "dates crashes when creating new calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160285
<ubotu> New bug: #160287 in pidgin (main) "Offline message Emulation plugin fails to deliver message if buddy is in invisible mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160287
<ubotu> New bug: #160286 in xchat (universe) "Server connections should use : not /" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160286
<ubotu> New bug: #160289 in ubuntu "User Switcher gives white screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160289
<ubotu> New bug: #28935 in squid "Using squid with ppp link in default Ubuntu-5.10 install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28935
<ubotu> New bug: #160291 in ubuntu "CPU fan not working properlly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160291
<ubotu> New bug: #160292 in gnome-applets (main) "gweather applet doesn't show temperature for Kathumandu/Nepal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160292
<ubotu> New bug: #160293 in ubuntu "Package installer reports only one dependency, not all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160293
<ubotu> New bug: #160294 in antennavis (universe) "Please merge antennavis 0.3-3 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160294
<ubotu> New bug: #160296 in ubuntu "GwenRename 1.1b1 (gutsy) crash on installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160296
<ubotu> New bug: #160297 in upstart (main) "apt-get dist-upgrade want to replace upstart with sysvinit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160297
<ubotu> New bug: #160298 in ubuntu "Wierd missing sleep/hibernate features" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160298
<ubotu> New bug: #160299 in ubuntu "Please merge carpaltunnel 0.0.9-0.1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160299
<ubotu> New bug: #160301 in ubuntu "Does not correctly umount LUKS partitions that lives together with a FAT partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160301
<ubotu> New bug: #160306 in gdm (main) "Please quote name of session when in a dialog box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160306
<ubotu> New bug: #160302 in kdebase (main) "kdm crashes on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160302
<ubotu> New bug: #160304 in evolution (main) "Evolution does not have port capability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160304
<ubotu> New bug: #160305 in turbogears (universe) "Sync turbogears with version 1.0.3.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160305
<ubotu> New bug: #160307 in ubuntu "Failed to load desktop and installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160307
<ubotu> New bug: #160310 in cups-pdf (main) "cups-pdf margins extend to the edge of the page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160310
<ubotu> New bug: #159798 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 159168)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159798
<ubotu> New bug: #160311 in metacity (main) "Window Resize Difficult (Window Border Thickness)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160311
<ubotu> New bug: #160303 in dosemu-freedos (multiverse) "Dependency problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160303
<ubotu> New bug: #160207 in kmplayer (main) "kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_wait() (dup-of: 122593)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160207
<ubotu> New bug: #158996 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV when accepting meeting (dup-of: 145158)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158996
<ubotu> New bug: #160312 in conduit (universe) "Conduit won't do any action" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160312
<ubotu> New bug: #160313 in syslog-summary (universe) "Please merge syslog-summary 1.12-0.1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160313
<ubotu> New bug: #160314 in xfce4-session (main) "RFS: xfce4-session (Main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160314
<ubotu> New bug: #160317 in ubuntu "gstreamer+esound problem in Feisty->Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160317
<ubotu> New bug: #160318 in cvxopt (universe) "Please sync cvxopt 0.9-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160318
<ubotu> New bug: #160315 in graphviz (main) "mouse does not work in menus in dotty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160315
<ubotu> New bug: #160316 in chromium (universe) "Chromium blinks on mouse click" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160316
<ubotu> New bug: #160319 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "resume fails on Dell XPS M1330" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160319
<ubotu> New bug: #160320 in xscavenger (universe) "Please merge xscavenger 1.4.4-5 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160320
<ubotu> New bug: #160321 in glib2.0 (main) "sys:1: Warning: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.14.1/gobject/gsignal.c:1669: signal `changed' is invalid for instance `0x85a9c80'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160321
<ubotu> New bug: #160322 in update-manager (main) "Update bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160322
<ubotu> New bug: #160323 in gedit (main) "(gedit:5569): GtkSourceView-WARNING **: in file /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs/octave.lang: style 'octave:escape' not defined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160323
<ubotu> New bug: #160324 in evolution (main) "forwarding mail using filters (WISH LIST)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160324
<ubotu> New bug: #160325 in xtokkaetama (universe) "Please merge xtokkaetama 1.0b-11 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160325
<ubotu> New bug: #160326 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "No video. No crash. Intel driver problem. Vesa driver works." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160326
<ubotu> New bug: #160327 in dcfldd (universe) "Please sync dcfldd 1.3.4.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160327
<ubotu> New bug: #160328 in cryptsetup (main) "cryptsetup fails on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160328
<ubotu> New bug: #160329 in evince (main) "Rotate should be in the "View" menu, not "Edit"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160329
<ubotu> New bug: #160330 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Since Gutsy, printer symbol in the notification area doesn't disappear anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160330
<ubotu> New bug: #160332 in synaptic (main) "libgimp-perl attempts to uninstall GIMP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160332
<ubotu> New bug: #160333 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus doesn't show ownership when connected via ssh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160333
<ubotu> New bug: #159410 in kdebase (main) "kwin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159410
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-06
<ubotu> New bug: #160334 in ubuntu "Tmda-filter crashes under Python 2.5 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160334
<ubotu> New bug: #160336 in sdl-mixer1.2 (main) "MIDI does not work on amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160336
<ubotu> New bug: #160337 in dbmail (universe) "Merge dbmail (2.2.6) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160337
<ubotu> New bug: #160338 in last-exit (universe) "Crash on searching for a tag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160338
<Zelut> is there a standard reply for "your bug was reported in a release that is no longer supported.  If you are no longer able to reproduce this bug it should be closed" ?
<joumetal> Zelut https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-d583850d991ccd074c070caf83a968e941f4be7d
<Zelut> joumetal: thank you.  I had some free time tonite so I thought I'd try to clean up some old "new" bugs
<Zelut> joumetal: if its obvious that its an outdated release can I set them as Invalid or do I need to wait for a reply?
<joumetal> i don't know.
<nixternal> Zelut: ask if it is still an issue, set it as 'incomplete' and then wait for a response...make sure you subscribe to the bug
<Burgundavia> Zelut: trust your instincts
<Burgundavia> for apps that move quickly, this kind of work is good
<nixternal> if you start marking bugs "incomplete" people start crying
<nixternal> err, s/incomplete/invalid
<Burgundavia> right
<Zelut> Burgundavia: heya
<Burgundavia> well, mark them as incomplete
<Zelut> I was just digging through old bugs from '05 that are outdated in unsupported releases now..
<Burgundavia> I did that when compiz changed a great deal in feisty
<Burgundavia> Zelut: do you have a particular package in mind?
<Zelut> Burgundavia: just as a general rule I mean.  If a bug was submitted against Breezy or something, which is now unsupported does that qualify the bug as Invalid at this point.
<Burgundavia> I would say no
<Burgundavia> but it does make it enough for an incomplete, ask the user to test a new version
<Burgundavia> if they don't respond in a reasonable period of time, then close it
<Zelut> ok
<Burgundavia> this all assumes you cannot actually reproduce the bug
<Burgundavia> or that the bug doesn't already contain all the information needed for fixing
<Zelut> here is one I'm a bit confused on how to handle
<Zelut> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ubuntu-restricted-extras/+bug/78568
<Zelut> its submitted against two packages and "Fix Released" for one but not the other.  It appears its taken care of now (the package now exists), but still shows open against ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Burgundavia> close it as invalid
<Burgundavia> it is a not a bug against l-r-e
<Zelut> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #160343 in ubuntu "Problem with "Scrivania" vs "Desktop" in italian version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160343
<ubotu> New bug: #160344 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Synaptic package manager not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160344
<ubotu> New bug: #160345 in ubuntu "feature request: conditional statements in recurring calendar events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160345
<ubotu> New bug: #160346 in ubuntu "No AES-CCMP option in Gutsy Network Settings dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160346
<cwill747> can anybody help me with a problem? my display is frozen (except for the mouse, but i can't click on anything) but ubuntu is still running
<cwill747> i can even connect to the computer using PuTTy
<ubotu> New bug: #160349 in ubuntu "[Gutsy GDM] Login Window Config tool does not change login background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160349
<ubotu> New bug: #160355 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Xen DomU Crash with 2.6.22-14-xen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160355
<ubotu> New bug: #160356 in gnome-terminal (main) "don't see terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160356
<ubotu> New bug: #160358 in gnome-keyring "Add .service file" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160358
<ubotu> New bug: #160359 in firefox (main) "JAVA DOESNT WORK AT ALL" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160359
<ubotu> New bug: #160360 in wmifs (universe) "Please merge wmifs 1.3b1-17 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160360
<ubotu> New bug: #160362 in ubuntu ""Ubuntu has some information for you."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160362
<ubotu> New bug: #160364 in gparted (main) "gparted takes a long time to scan all devices, while uselessly scanning for floppy drives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160364
<ubotu> New bug: #160365 in rhythmbox (main) "Virgin Radio Classic Rock station stops playing when changing a song" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160365
<ubotu> New bug: #160366 in debian-installer (main) "Add xen netboot support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160366
<ubotu> New bug: #160367 in audacity (universe) "Audacity freezes when pressing record button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160367
<ubotu> New bug: #160369 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when loading page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160369
<ubotu> New bug: #160370 in miro (universe) "Browser Moves back and forth with mouse laft and right movement." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160370
<ubotu> New bug: #160372 in miro (universe) "No shortky keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160372
<ubotu> New bug: #160374 in debian-installer (main) "Add xen netboot support (dup-of: 160366)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160374
<ubotu> New bug: #160376 in joystick (universe) "Please merge joystick 20051019-1.1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160376
<ubotu> New bug: #160377 in neverball (universe) "neverball causes system to hang sporadically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160377
<ubotu> New bug: #160378 in bsdgames (universe) "quiz includes buggy poetry quiz...fix included" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160378
<ubotu> New bug: #160379 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gspcav1 Drivers and v4l2 don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160379
<ubotu> New bug: #160380 in gwenview (main) "gwenview fails to launch external tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160380
<ubotu> New bug: #160381 in gnump3d (universe) "uh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160381
<ubotu> New bug: #160382 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] openads-2.4.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160382
<ubotu> New bug: #160386 in hal-cups-utils (main) "hal_lpadmin reports cups error incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160386
<ubotu> New bug: #160388 in pyneighborhood (universe) "RFS: pyneighborhood (universe)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160388
<ubotu> New bug: #160390 in koffice (main) "KDE applications do not work well with scim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160390
<ubotu> New bug: #160392 in openoffice.org (main) "open office.org spreadsheet crashes when using spell check" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160392
<persia> Could someone help me look at bug #160377?  I don't think neverball is to blame (although it is a greedy OpenGL program with several issues), but I don't know enough about how feisty GL works on an Intel X3100 to know how to troubleshoot it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160377 in neverball "neverball causes system to hang sporadically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160377
 * persia wonders what happened to #ubuntu-bugs, and resolves to be more agressive about helping others with their bugs in the hopes that this may restore life to the channel.
<ubotu> New bug: #160396 in evolution (main) "Evolution inserts erroneous greater than sign" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160396
<ubotu> New bug: #160398 in firefox (main) "Processor usage goes 100% on websites with Flash Adds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160398
<ubotu> New bug: #160399 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crash on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160399
<ubotu> New bug: #160402 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpaqmnMp/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160402
<ubotu> New bug: #160403 in gpac (multiverse) "Please sync gpac 0.4.4-0.3 from debian-multimedia.org unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160403
<bionight> hi has anyone heard of a key repeat bug in gutsy?
<persia> bionight: Can you describe that a little more (and no, I've not heard of one)
<bionight> persia hi, I have key repeat set ON like all versions since 6.04, but when I hold down key i doesn't repeat
<persia> bionight: Hm.  Is this a hardware key-repeat, or software?
<bionight> persia software
<persia> bionight: OK.  Which tool are you using to set the key repeat?
<bionight> persia: System-Preferences-Keyboard
<bionight> persia: had some install probs but I don't know if that was it
<persia> bionight: No idea about the install problems, but System Preferences Keyboard is part of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bugs, so you might find your bug there.  If not, perhaps it's worth adding.
<bionight> persia: thanks I'll check it out...I'm running triple boot 7.04,7.10,Win XP ..repeat works on both other OS's
<ubotu> New bug: #50699 in launchpad "Launchpad should be free software (free as in freedom)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50699
<persia> bionight: So it's a 7.04 -> 7.10 regression?
<ubotu> New bug: #160405 in ubuntu ".bashrc not executed to the end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160405
<bionight> persia: no I have 7.04 on seperate partition and I leave it as my base Linux boot OS
<bionight> 7.10 and Win XP are on their own paritions on my HP laptop
<persia> bionight: OK, in which of those three doesn't repeat work?
<bionight> 7.10 only
<persia> bionight: Right.  So it is a regression from 7.04 to 7.10 that the key repeat now doesn't work for the same hardware and configuration.  If you use the word "regression" in a bug report, it makes it more likely to get fixed in 7.10 instead of waiting for 8.04
<bionight> persia: Oh gotcha ...thnx.
<persia> bionight: good luck on finding your bug.
<bionight> persia: other than that Ubuntu has been life saving...thnx
<bionight> It destroys win XP performance
<bionight> persia: out of 30 distrobutions it has been the most successful for me
<bionight> distrubutions that is
<bionight> can't type ...yikes
<bionight> persia: one other thought is it possible to uninstall keyboard control and reinstall it...you think from the other Ubuntu partition
<persia> bionight: I don't recommend mixing 7.04 and 7.10.  You can maybe reinstall control-center: did you find your bug?  Were there hints there?
<bionight> persia: I'll try that and no I haven't seen quite this situation ....I'll try control cenetr so let me back out now...
<persia> bionight: If a reinstall doesn't work, it's probably worth filing the bug.
<bionight> persia: k thnx  i'll do that hopefully I'll be back soon....thnx again
<ubotu> New bug: #160408 in ubuntu "NetworkAuthentication works badly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160408
<ubotu> New bug: #160409 in vzctl (universe) "Please apply upstream OpenVZ patch for Upstart issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160409
<ubotu> New bug: #160410 in nautilus (main) "Hangs and needs to be forcibly closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160410
<ubotu> New bug: #160411 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 switches desktop on its own!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160411
<ubotu> New bug: #160413 in ubuntu "Wake on LAN (WOL) works with WinXP, but not with Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160413
<ubotu> New bug: #160414 in desktop-file-utils (main) "missing man page for update-desktop-database" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160414
<ubotu> New bug: #160415 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemsettings user module crashes with an unicode error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160415
<ubotu> New bug: #160416 in vim (main) "vim "Previous window" (netrw-P) command not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160416
<ubotu> New bug: #160417 in haxe (universe) "haxelib Uncaught exception: Module not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160417
<ubotu> New bug: #160420 in ltsp (main) "Local devices don't work because an X11 authentication problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160420
<ubotu> New bug: #160421 in ubuntu "Konsole bookmarking fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160421
<ubotu> New bug: #160422 in dvr (universe) "sync version 3.2-9 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160422
<ubotu> New bug: #160423 in dvr (universe) "sync version 3.2-9 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160423
<ubotu> New bug: #160424 in gperiodic (universe) "gPeriodic missreports Lithium melting point" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160424
<ubotu> New bug: #160425 in qemulator (universe) "Qemulator doesn't work with path with spaces ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160425
<ubotu> New bug: #160426 in keepalived (main) "keepalived using genhash keeps getting "zombied" and using CPU to a 100%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160426
<ubotu> New bug: #160427 in ubuntu "Compaq 6720s laptop can't install Ubuntu (crash during setup)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160427
<ubotu> New bug: #160434 in cupsys (main) "cupsys update disables cupsys-bsd (lpd)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160434
<ubotu> New bug: #160435 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Typo in template "hardware" (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160435
<ubotu> New bug: #160436 in linux-meta (main) "No ethernet after cold boot; works after warm boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160436
<ubotu> New bug: #160437 in libgnome-java (universe) "java-gnome package is deprecated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160437
<ubotu> New bug: #160441 in rhythmbox (main) "Jamendo plugin doesn't show songs category" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160441
<ubotu> New bug: #160443 in gnome-panel (main) "Weather applet should notice when the network is plugged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160443
<ubotu> New bug: #160445 in gnome-games (main) "Tali 'straight' algorythm error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160445
<ubotu> New bug: #160446 in openoffice.org (main) "Databank year entry jumps to 1900" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160446
<joumetal> join #ubuntu-motu
<ubotu> New bug: #160448 in util-linux (main) "the commit interval for the ext3 filesystem should be higher than 5 seconds for laptop users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160448
<ubotu> New bug: #160450 in util-linux (main) "ext3 partitions should be mounted with noatime or relatime for laptop users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160450
<persia> Erm.  Some people have laptops and would like to know when they looked at a file, but I suppose it's good for battery life.
<ubotu> New bug: #160451 in gimmie (universe) "Gimmie does not start on gutsy amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160451
<ubotu> New bug: #160453 in cupsys (main) "[Gutsy] cupsys crashes when attempting to print" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160453
<ubotu> New bug: #160452 in firefox (main) "Firefox misses a menu item for for the menu package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160452
<ubotu> New bug: #160454 in pcre3 (main) "[pcre3] several security issues in Perl-Compatible Regular Expression library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160454
<ubotu> New bug: #160455 in upstart (main) "Serial Console redirection no longer works properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160455
<ubotu> New bug: #160456 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "New upstream release 0.30" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160456
<ubotu> New bug: #160457 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpasupplicant/NetworkManager wifi connection is not persistent after boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160457
<ubotu> New bug: #160460 in liferea (main) "liferea might cause unnecessary disk activity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160460
<ubotu> New bug: #160466 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird might cause unnecessary disk activity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160466
<ubotu> New bug: #160468 in tracker (main) "the index delay should be set to a higher value for laptop users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160468
<ubotu> New bug: #160467 in acpid (main) "acpid reports insteresting messages as my screen is constantly blanked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160467
<ubotu> New bug: #160470 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160470
<ubotu> New bug: #160473 in rawstudio (universe) "Rawstudio displays incomplete previews for PEFs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160473
<ubotu> New bug: #160474 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice does not understand what language I am using" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160474
<ubotu> New bug: #160475 in checkinstall (universe) "checkinstall attempts to include gcc components" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160475
<persia> blueyed: bug #160139 is amusing - you might want to take a look...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160139 in dspam "Upgrade dspam to 3.8.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160139
<ubotu> New bug: #160477 in aptitude (main) "conflict with etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu from apt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160477
<blueyed> persia: I've seen it (and linked the debian bug). I think we should wait what debian comes up with.
<blueyed> persia: btw, just added a turkish translation - it's getting huge :)
<persia> blueyed: Sounds like a good strategy: you might want to assign yourself (and idle for the next couple months), also leaving a comment so Mark knows the plan.
<persia> Regarding translations, if you can get all the languages Ubuntu supports, you win :)
<ubotu> New bug: #160478 in ubuntu "wireless doesn't work with 7.10 on Lenovo N100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160478
<blueyed> persia: reading the debian bug, Mark has already commented there.. :) I'll not assign it to myself, because I'm not using it myself.
<persia> blueyed: OK: I just thought that because you had the last changelog entry (and so have the package by the touched-it-last rule), you might want to use the bug to coordinate with Mark for a handover, and integration with Debian.
<blueyed> persia: should I change the Ubuntu status somehow to reflect "waiting for Debian"?
<persia> blueyed: No real way to do that
<blueyed> persia: I've subscribed to the bug and will keep an eye on it.
<persia> blueyed: Please also leave a comment so that Mark understands the plan.  It looks like he's creating a feisty backport, and either he doesn't need to do that, or he should be working with the Debian maintainer, or he should be creating a hardy candidate.
<blueyed> persia: will do. But it rather looks he's working with the Debian maintainer, or at least asking for feedback.
<persia> I think he's asking for feedback, which is why I think adding a comment would be good.
<persia> Boo!
<bddebian> Boo hoo.. :'-(
<bddebian> ;-P
<ubotu> New bug: #160480 in alsa-driver (main) "No sound on Asus F3SA laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160480
<ubotu> New bug: #160496 in ubuntu "system config printer crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160496
<ubotu> New bug: #160503 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Can't choose Helvetica font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160503
<ubotu> New bug: #160506 in f-spot (main) "F-spot destroys photos from smbfs mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160506
<ubotu> New bug: #160508 in compiz (main) "Windows should slide to other workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160508
<ubotu> New bug: #160509 in ubuntu "Gutsy installer crashes, system beep goes crazy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160509
<ubotu> New bug: #160510 in rhythmbox (main) "playlists from daap music shares are not saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160510
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #160513 in firefox (main) "firefox might cause unnecessary disk activity when going to a new website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160513
<ubotu> New bug: #160514 in tcldom (universe) "tcldom still broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160514
<ubotu> New bug: #160516 in ubuntu "[hardy] ImportError: No module named gtk.SoftwarePropertiesGtk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160516
<ubotu> New bug: #160517 in yelp (main) "Mouse touchpad freezes Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160517
<ubotu> New bug: #160518 in ubuntu "totem-gstreamer does not detect srt file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160518
<ubotu> New bug: #160520 in scanbuttond (universe) "scanbuttond package doesn't have an init script, please add one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160520
<ubotu> New bug: #160522 in update-manager (main) "When searching sources.list for unknwon entries, take security into account" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160522
<ubotu> New bug: #160523 in pwman3 (universe) "pwman3 is broken under ubuntu 7.10/gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160523
<Borzo> hello
<Borzo> I'm having a serious problem with wireless after upgrading to gutsy :( would appreciate some help in finding where the problem may be
<ubotu> New bug: #160524 in language-pack-cs (main) "Písmo ve správě zdrojů (Kubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160524
<ubotu> New bug: #129990 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythbackend crashed with SIGSEGV in QSqlQuery::init()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129990
<ubotu> New bug: #145122 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-setup.real crashed with SIGSEGV in QShared::ref()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145122
<ubotu> New bug: #145900 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145900
<ubotu> New bug: #150629 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaXMesaWindowMoved()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150629
<ubotu> New bug: #150056 in gnome-utils "gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150056
<ubotu> New bug: #160526 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "/usr/bin/displayconfig-restore: not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160526
<ubotu> New bug: #160527 in esmtp (universe) "[7.10] esmtp package installation complains about /etc/mailname not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160527
<ubotu> New bug: #160528 in logwatch (universe) "[7.10] installing logwatch requires exim4 even though another mta is available with esmtp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160528
<ubotu> New bug: #160529 in firefox (main) "downloading extensions from https://addons.mozilla.org doesn't start immediately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160529
<ubotu> New bug: #160532 in mediawiki1.10 (universe) "mediawiki1.10 depends on mysql" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160532
<ubotu> New bug: #160536 in ubuntu "Installation problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160536
<ubotu> New bug: #160537 in openoffice.org (main) "impress should disable gnome screensaver in presentation mode" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160537
<ubotu> New bug: #160539 in evince (main) "Envine crashes after opening pdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160539
<ubotu> New bug: #160540 in ubuntu "Loading Automatrix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160540
<ubotu> New bug: #160543 in gimp (main) "Please sync gimp 2.4.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160543
<ubotu> New bug: #160542 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on two new windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160542
<ubotu> New bug: #160541 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy server kernel takes too long to initialize on VMWare ESX 3.0.2 as guest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160541
<ubotu> New bug: #160546 in eclipse (universe) "Building eclipse fails with gcj error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160546
<ubotu> New bug: #160549 in xmms-openspc (universe) "xmms-openspc not available in AMD64 or PowerPC repositories. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160549
<ubotu> New bug: #160550 in ubuntu "Regression: Sandberg card reader not working anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160550
<ubotu> New bug: #160565 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox Volume Control is laggy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160565
<ubotu> New bug: #160566 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Internet access configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160566
<ubotu> New bug: #160574 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "General Options > Opacity Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160574
<ubotu> New bug: #160583 in ubuntu "global setting to turn spell checking off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160583
<ubotu> New bug: #160586 in firefox (main) "_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160586
<ubotu> New bug: #160588 in firefox (main) "freeze scrolling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160588
<ubotu> New bug: #160585 in ifscheme (universe) "ifscheme mapping does nothing [gutsy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160585
<ubotu> New bug: #160587 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Provide the server guide in textfiles" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160587
<ubotu> New bug: #160589 in evince (main) "pressing escape causes print dialog to print" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160589
<ubotu> New bug: #160590 in evince (main) "Can't copy underscore out of document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160590
<ubotu> New bug: #160592 in rhythmbox (main) "UPnP plugin fails to load: Coherence is not installed or too old, aborting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160592
<ubotu> New bug: #160591 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "cannot copy symbolic links to a remote (sftp) folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160591
<ubotu> New bug: #160594 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient not responding to received DHCP offers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160594
<ubotu> New bug: #160598 in libnotify (main) "notify-send: cannot show popup under root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160598
<ubotu> New bug: #160599 in ubuntu "coulnd'nt connect camera to download pictures; usually this does'nt post any problems with a panasonic tz2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160599
<ubotu> New bug: #160595 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160595
<ubotu> New bug: #160600 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org dosnt work, will not open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160600
<ubotu> New bug: #160601 in hardware-monitor (universe) "Please merge hardware-monitor-1.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (universe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160601
<ubotu> New bug: #160602 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpHc_6jy/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpHc_6jy/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160602
<ubotu> New bug: #160604 in crack-attack (universe) "Please sync crack-attack 1.1.14-6  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160604
<ubotu> New bug: #156489 in compiz (main) "Firefox crash when scrolling or redimension window" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156489
<ubotu> New bug: #160606 in rhythmbox (main) "removes music files one by one when music stored on external drive is unmounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160606
<cwill747> i've had this problem for a couple days now... just upgraded to 7.10 and am having a bunch of problems with graphical freeze-ups. Can move the mouse but can't click...
<ubotu> New bug: #131296 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 127802)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131296
<ubotu> New bug: #160608 in openoffice.org (main) "underline broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160608
<ubotu> New bug: #160609 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160609
<ubotu> New bug: #160610 in gtkam (universe) "Kodak camera, gtkam automatically quit." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160610
<ubotu> New bug: #160611 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[2.6.22 regression] Unable to mount /dev/hda1 - device already mounted or /foo busy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160611
<ubotu> New bug: #160613 in guarddog (universe) "Please merge guarddog 2.6.0-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160613
<ubotu> New bug: #159648 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager Could Not Initialize the Package Information" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159648
<ubotu> New bug: #160614 in git-core (main) "git-clean can't remove 'a\b'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160614
<ubotu> New bug: #160615 in yelp (main) "Open Office crashes since upgrading to Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160615
<ubotu> New bug: #160616 in cryptsetup (main) "cryptroot on sata doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160616
<ubotu> New bug: #160617 in kdelibs (main) "kdelibs should depend on dnotify and fam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160617
<ubotu> New bug: #160618 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "window decoration does not evaluate changes in shadow offset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160618
<ubotu> New bug: #160621 in hddtemp (universe) "hddtemp might cause unnecessary disk activity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160621
<ubotu> New bug: #160622 in mysql-admin (universe) "mysql-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in sigc::internal::trackable_callback_list::~trackable_callback_list()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160622
<ubotu> New bug: #160623 in evolution (main) "evloution-alarm-notify displays tray icon, which doesn't react." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160623
<ubotu> New bug: #160625 in secvpn (universe) "package secvpn 2.21 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160625
<ubotu> New bug: #160628 in ubuntu "screen goes blank and the power manager is not configured to do that" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160628
<ubotu> New bug: #160629 in xfonts-ay (universe) "please sync from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160629
<ubotu> New bug: #160631 in openssh (main) "scp does not validate existance of file before connecting to remote host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160631
<ubotu> New bug: #160633 in evolution (main) "Evolution reports Exchange 2007 as 5.5 and fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160633
<ubotu> New bug: #160634 in ubuntu "booting with ati IGP340M stops on splash screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160634
<ubotu> New bug: #160632 in ubuntu "Gutsy 64-bit resets during boot on Giga-Byte X38 DQ6 motherboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160632
<ubotu> New bug: #160636 in ubuntu "xubuntu Gutsy: Screensaver shows user's screen at password prompt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160636
<ubotu> New bug: #160637 in filezilla (universe) "filezilla cant limit connections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160637
<ubotu> New bug: #160640 in ubuntu "Bug after pilote update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160640
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-07
<ubotu> New bug: #160641 in xenman (universe) "Broken dependencies on gutsy amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160641
<ubotu> New bug: #160642 in ubuntu "wireless doesn't work Lenovo T61 w/ Intel 4695AGN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160642
<karlmarx21> My firefox crashes as soon as I load gmail, anybody see anything like that?
<ubotu> New bug: #160643 in gscan2pdf (universe) "Confusing rotate buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160643
<somerville32> I'd die if Firefox crashed when I opened my gmail :/
<ubotu> New bug: #160644 in synaptic (main) "problem whit remove clvm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160644
<ubotu> New bug: #160646 in tracker (main) "tracker pegs cpu and prevents me from getting work done" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160646
<ubotu> New bug: #160647 in gnome-launch-box (universe) "gnome-launch-box freeze my xserver " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160647
<ubotu> New bug: #160648 in ubuntu "gnome-screensaver-preferences locks computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160648
<ubotu> New bug: #160649 in sysvinit (main) "Boot fails because Windows drives couldn't be mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160649
<ubotu> New bug: #160650 in ubuntu "Sound device autodetect does not work on nForce2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160650
<ubotu> New bug: #160652 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Gateway laptop - function keys force me to hard reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160652
<ubotu> New bug: #160654 in ubuntu "users should be able to install applications by downloading a shortcut to Synaptic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160654
<ubotu> New bug: #160655 in alsa-modules-i386 (universe) "toshiba m500 no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160655
<ubotu> New bug: #160656 in k3b (main) "K3B can't find CD/DVD Writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160656
<ubotu> New bug: #160657 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy] cdromupgrade errors on nvidia-glx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160657
<ubotu> New bug: #160659 in pidgin (main) "可否将中国电信的飞信软件也加上来呢" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160659
<ubotu> New bug: #160658 in ubuntu "Using fglrx my computer is brought to a full stop if I log into an account, switch to an other and log out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160658
<persia> Could someone who reads better than I please confirm that 160659 is really a request to support another protocol hidden in an apport report?
<ubotu> New bug: #160661 in ubuntu "My Lenovo 3000 c200 doesn't work correctly in Ubuntu 7.10 (Wireless indicator and Switch and Heat Control)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160661
<ubotu> New bug: #160662 in ubuntu "F- prot  installer  E (code1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160662
<ubotu> New bug: #160667 in ssmtp (universe) "The option for 'rewriteDomain' is not set from debconf." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160667
<ubotu> New bug: #160669 in xscreensaver (main) "Langton's Ant saver doesn't show up in xScreensaver list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160669
<ubotu> New bug: #160671 in ubuntu "Crashed some aplications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160671
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #160672 in compiz (main) "7.10 no compiz, 7.04 compiz 100%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160672
<ubotu> New bug: #160673 in qt-x11-free (main) "Qt puts hidden lock files into /etc/qt3/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160673
<ubotu> New bug: #160674 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160674
<ubotu> New bug: #160675 in gretl (universe) "gretl doesn't start due to missing .gretl2rc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160675
<ubotu> New bug: #160679 in alsa-driver (main) "No sound when muted in windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160679
<ubotu> New bug: #160682 in evince (main) "Printing out various pdfs will generate blank pages." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160682
<ubotu> New bug: #160683 in vmware-server (main) "vmware-server: Package requests recursive update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160683
<ubotu> New bug: #160684 in gnome-applets (main) "Notification area visual breakage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160684
<ubotu> New bug: #160686 in ubuntu "Font style toggle buttons do not work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160686
<ubotu> New bug: #160688 in ubuntu "Xorg crashes unexpectedly (amd64, gutsy, compiz)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160688
<ubotu> New bug: #160690 in asclock (universe) "package asclock None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/asclock.list] failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus pre-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160690
<ubotu> New bug: #160691 in kde4addons (universe) "package kde4addons-data None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kde4addons-data.list] failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de « /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/renimagedlg.desktop », qui appartient aussi au paquet kde4base-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160691
<ubotu> New bug: #160692 in kde4addons (universe) "package kde4addons-data None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kde4addons-data.list] failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de « /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/renimagedlg.desktop », qui appartient aussi au paquet kde4base-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160692
<ubotu> New bug: #160693 in perl (main) "[perl] [cve-2007-5116] heap overflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160693
<ubotu> New bug: #160695 in kde4addons (universe) "package kde4addons None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kde4addons.list] failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de « /usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/librenimageplugin.so », qui appartient aussi au paquet kde4base" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160695
<ubotu> New bug: #160696 in compiz (main) "Compiz Blur - Residual "Frame"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160696
<ubotu> New bug: #160697 in tidy (main) "tidy version is two years out-of-date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160697
<ubotu> New bug: #160698 in pygoocanvas (universe) "sync version 0.9.0-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160698
<ubotu> New bug: #160699 in nautilus (main) "NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_CURRENT_URI is empty when folder is remote" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160699
<ubotu> New bug: #160700 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thundebird freezes immediately upon start when there are new messages to download" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160700
<ubotu> New bug: #160701 in hal (main) "Firefox rendering issues..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160701
<ubotu> New bug: #160704 in evolution (main) "[Gutsy] IMAP Ping error stops automatic mail check" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160704
<ubotu> New bug: #160705 in ubuntu "Can't write korean" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160705
<ubotu> New bug: #160707 in cryptsetup (main) "[Gutsy] cryptsetup error while booting (libgcrypt.so.11)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160707
<ubotu> New bug: #160709 in python2.5 (main) "gdesklets error "GCONF-Critical"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160709
<ubotu> New bug: #160710 in network-manager (main) "network-manager won't activate NIC at first" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160710
<ubotu> New bug: #160711 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "tux on ice compile problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160711
<ubotu> New bug: #160712 in e2fsprogs (main) "fsck must never run when on batteries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160712
<ubotu> New bug: #160713 in e2fsprogs (main) "allow to interrupt/cancel fsck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160713
<ubotu> New bug: #160714 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Please merge nautilus-sendto 0.12-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160714
<Jazzva> Hello... I was looking at /etc/acpi/power.sh script and I think (but am not sure) that there is something wrong for laptop mode enable/disable... Here's the paste of the important part http://paste.ubuntu.com/1783/
<Jazzva> In both if's it checks if $ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE is true, but in the second one it calls laptop_mode_disable. Wasn't it supposed to check if $ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE is set to false?
<Jazzva> Hmm... Never mind, I think I misread some part :)... In first case it checks if it's running on battery, and in second if it's on charge...
<ubotu> New bug: #160716 in ekiga (main) "losing sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160716
<ubotu> New bug: #160717 in ubuntu "Azureus:  High Memory Usage,  ignores -Xmx VM parameter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160717
<ubotu> New bug: #160718 in ubuntu "7.10 Gutsy does not load up without noapic boot command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160718
<ubotu> New bug: #160720 in ubuntu "UTF-8 doesn't show all characters" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160720
<ubotu> New bug: #160719 in openoffice.org (main) "deleting merged table cell causes unrecoverable writer crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160719
<ubotu> New bug: #160721 in amarok (main) "Amarok startup freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160721
<RurouniJones> Should bugs found in Kubuntu be reported to the main ubuntu bug site or is there a separate one?
<benvdh> Hey, I was wondering, what the status of this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnss-ldap/+bug/51315   bug was, since I just upgraded two pc's of our study association to gutsty, but this bug is currently causing login problems and the pc's can't be used now.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51315 in libnss-ldap "udevd: nss_ldap: failed to bind to LDAP server" [Undecided,In progress]
<persia> RurouniJones: Yes, please submit all bugs against Xubuntu, Kubuntu, or Ubuntu there.
<benvdh> is anyone still working on it, since the last comment is from april this year
<persia> benvdh: There's a long discussion in the debian bug log, perhaps worth a read.  Someone is assigned, but I'm not sure from the other discussion if there is a schedule for a fix.
<RurouniJones> Thanks persia, is there a way to et kubuntu to output a general system analysis that I can attach to the bug since it is a hardware related issue?
<ubotu> New bug: #160722 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "Allow to change the directory used by pbuilder-dist without editing the file" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160722
<RurouniJones> never mind, found the hardware Database output
<benvdh> persia: I already read the whole discussion, but it basically says, upgrade to the latest version of the package and the problem should be solved
<persia> RurouniJones: I'm not sure.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs might help.
<persia> benvdh: And it's not solved?
<benvdh> in gutsy it isn't, I also tried installing the debian packages, on the gutsy system, but that gives config problems
<benvdh> also, it does give the error now it should be giving, but I wouldn't know how to fix that
<persia> benvdh: I'd generally recommend installing Debian packages in Ubuntu.  There's no guarantee of binary compatibility, and the source compatibility is only about 90%
<benvdh> i think you mean, don't install debian packages, right ?
<persia> Also, if it's giving the right error, but that's not a help, you might consider submitting a documentation bug after figuring out how to fix it.
<persia> benvdh: Errr.  Yes.  I missed the vital "not" from that sentence :)
<benvdh> the error it's currently giving, is that it can't write a file for setting bind_policy soft, but the reason for that is that it is read-only in rcS
<persia> benvdh: Hmm..  That sounds annoying.
<benvdh> And also it can't connect to the ldap, but that's because it doesn't have an IP yet
<benvdh> I already tried changing the bootsequence in rcS, but that didn't work either
<persia> benvdh: Just to make sure I understand, it gives an error when you upgrade because it can't write to a file, and doesn't work until you manually edit the file?
<benvdh> I never tried manually editing the file
<benvdh> since I also don't know what the contents of the file should be
<persia> benvdh: Ah.  That's indeed frustrating.  I don't know how to help you beyond that.
<ubotu> New bug: #160723 in update-manager (main) "mtop package failed to install when upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160723
<ubotu> New bug: #160724 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver, blank screen with compiz and multiple user logins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160724
<ubotu> New bug: #160725 in hal (main) "Webcam no more recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160725
<ubotu> New bug: #160726 in ubuntu "Random switching between battery/AC mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160726
<ubotu> New bug: #160727 in nautilus "~/.thumbnails should be placed in ~/.cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160727
<ubotu> New bug: #160730 in network-manager (main) "WIreless Settings: Scrambled display in Network name dropdown menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160730
<ubotu> New bug: #160732 in ubuntu "Jaaa (JACK & ALSA Audio Analyser)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160732
<ubotu> New bug: #160731 in evolution (main) "evolution doesn't support GoogleMail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160731
<ubotu> New bug: #160733 in apertium (universe) "[MoM Sync] please sync apertium 3.0.4-1 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160733
<ubotu> New bug: #160734 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Word processor spellcheck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160734
<ubotu> New bug: #160735 in openoffice.org (main) "copy/paste a table from Writer to Presenter only pastes half the table" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160735
<ubotu> New bug: #160736 in aprsd (universe) "[MoM Sync] please sync aprsd from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160736
<ubotu> New bug: #160738 in ubuntu "Nautilus: Key that invokes the right-click context menu not works fine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160738
<ubotu> New bug: #160739 in dircproxy (universe) "[MoM Sync] please sync dircproxy from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160739
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #160740 in d4x (universe) "[MoM sync] please sync d4x from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160740
<ubotu> New bug: #160742 in dumputils (universe) "[MoM Sync] please sync dumputils from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160742
<ubotu> New bug: #160743 in eog (main) "while view in full screen mode, the screen is blinking constantly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160743
<ubotu> New bug: #160744 in gbdfed (universe) "[MoM Sync] please sync gbdfed from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160744
<ubotu> New bug: #160741 in ltsp (main) "LDM2 prompts three times for password before asking for username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160741
<ubotu> New bug: #160745 in openoffice.org (main) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160745
<ubotu> New bug: #160746 in ubuntu "Docked laptop loses parallel port (Gusty - Not a hardware failure)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160746
<ubotu> New bug: #160747 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Random black frames (screen flickering) #7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160747
<ubotu> New bug: #160748 in ubuntu "Sound doesn't work on Toshiba m45-s265" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160748
<ubotu> New bug: #160749 in gnome-panel (main) "error in open() failed when update pakeage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160749
<ubotu> New bug: #160751 in gpa (universe) "gpa: new upstream version 0.7.6 available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160751
<ubotu> New bug: #160752 in tracker (main) "Tracker search tool displays out off bounds result pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160752
<ubotu> New bug: #160753 in ubuntu "Random complete lockups related to bad page states" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160753
<ubotu> New bug: #160754 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Bluetooth radio not enabled for Dell Bluetooth Adaptor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160754
<ubotu> New bug: #160755 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160755
<ubotu> New bug: #160756 in gnome-panel (main) "I have problem with the workspace switcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160756
<ubotu> New bug: #160757 in tilda (universe) "Tilda is not displayed on top with compiz " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160757
<ubotu> New bug: #160758 in gdm (main) "GDM Refuses Multiple Logins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160758
<ubotu> New bug: #160759 in ubuntu "misspelled word" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160759
<ubotu> New bug: #160760 in ubuntu "openssh clients on 7.04+ do not work with some ssh2 servers, while 6.10's ssh does." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160760
<ubotu> New bug: #160715 in ubuntu "tell later" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160715
<ubotu> New bug: #160762 in ubuntu "Problems with booting Ubuntu 7.10 - intel_rng: FWH not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160762
<ubotu> New bug: #160763 in ubuntu "Acer Aspire 5720 hangs on second resume from standby" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160763
<ubotu> New bug: #160765 in totem (main) "Wrong display of video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160765
<ubotu> New bug: #160766 in gnome-games (main) "Message for enabling 3d in glchess not helpful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160766
<ubotu> New bug: #160768 in software-properties (main) "Crash just after add repository of Guadalinex v3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160768
<ubotu> New bug: #160769 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "pbuilder-dist: "unknown distribution" warnings are too intrusive" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160769
<ubotu> New bug: #160770 in software-properties (main) "Crash of update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160770
<ubotu> New bug: #160772 in kdeedu (main) "KVocTrain allows no male/female distinction other than in 3rd person" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160772
<ubotu> New bug: #158541 in network-manager (main) "intel 4965 80211 peap mschapv2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158541
<ubotu> New bug: #160773 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160773
<ubotu> New bug: #160774 in rhythmbox (main) "deleted song → missing song?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160774
<ubotu> New bug: #160779 in firefox (main) "Search box in firefox stopped working and ate my search engine list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160779
<ubotu> New bug: #160778 in netcfg (main) "netcfg lists manually specified domains in duplicate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160778
<ubotu> New bug: #160781 in system-config-kickstart (main) "Installer does not recognize the LDAP options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160781
<ubotu> New bug: #160782 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Eject option not present for removable devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160782
<ubotu> New bug: #160784 in istanbul (universe) "istanbul does not save file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160784
<ubotu> New bug: #160785 in syck (universe) "package python-syck no longer available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160785
<ubotu> New bug: #160783 in gpodder (universe) "gpodder crashed with IOError in get_torrent_filename()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160783
<ubotu> New bug: #115223 in baltix "Please backport Wengophone 2.1 to Feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115223
<ubotu> New bug: #160788 in console-data (universe) "[7.10] console-data package not installed by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160788
<ubotu> New bug: #160789 in totem (main) "Shockwave Flash --> Problem wth library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160789
<ubotu> New bug: #160790 in adept (main) "adept_manager problems while upgrading to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160790
<ubotu> New bug: #160791 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "3rd level mail sub folder is invisible after migrating from windows to linux " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160791
<ubotu> New bug: #160792 in system-config-kickstart (main) "Add --ignoremissing support to %packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160792
<ubotu> New bug: #160793 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "[7.10] nautilus-cd-burner error output non-specific / helpful in regards to exceeding space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160793
<ubotu> New bug: #160794 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "shortcuts different in windows and linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160794
<ubotu> New bug: #160797 in dvdisaster (universe) "Please sync dvdisaster 0.71~devel23-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160797
<ubotu> New bug: #160796 in ubiquity (main) ""installer crashed" - attempting to start ubiquity user interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160796
<ubotu> New bug: #160798 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Remove Virtual HD options contrary to Gnome HIG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160798
<ubotu> New bug: #160800 in libmtp (main) "libmtp ships with hotplug rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160800
<ubotu> New bug: #160802 in gnome-panel (main) "the gimp icon on the pannel is no more " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160802
<ubotu> New bug: #160803 in ubiquity (main) "can't install grub on device > 2.1TB, guided partitinioning assigns wrong type to masking partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160803
<ubotu> New bug: #160805 in update-manager (main) "pre-set PYTHONPATH breaks major upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160805
<ubotu> New bug: #160806 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Cornice - a cross platform image viewer" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160806
<ubotu> New bug: #160808 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "My Sound Does not work with Ubuntu Studio." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160808
<ubotu> New bug: #160810 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashes when deleting image in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160810
<ubotu> New bug: #160812 in ubuntu "Yelp does not print images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160812
<ubotu> New bug: #160814 in gspca (universe) "FATAL: Error inserting gspca.  Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160814
<ubotu> New bug: #160815 in ubuntu "wireless network works erratically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160815
<ubotu> New bug: #160816 in libpaper (main) "please sync libpaper 1.1.23 from Debian unstable main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160816
<ubotu> New bug: #160819 in ubuntu "evolution-exchange-connector-setup with unknown error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160819
<ubotu> New bug: #160821 in gthumb (main) "gThumb trashes images on NFS mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160821
<ubotu> New bug: #160820 in fretsonfire (universe) "frets on fire poor framerate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160820
<ubotu> New bug: #160822 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity & python installer failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160822
<ubotu> New bug: #160823 in pidgin (main) "Slow dialog for selecting emoticons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160823
<ubotu> New bug: #160824 in wine (universe) "failure to fetch when upgrading to Gusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160824
<ubotu> New bug: #160825 in compiz (main) "Extra Visual effects go away (to None) when closing a tabbed window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160825
<ubotu> New bug: #160826 in evolution (main) "evolution bogofilter not checking for spam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160826
<ubotu> New bug: #160827 in totem (main) "Can't get of fullscreen with totem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160827
<ubotu> New bug: #160828 in kdebase (main) "ksysguard doesn't remember keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160828
<ubotu> New bug: #160829 in clock-setup (main) "Clock jumps forward 13 hours each startup." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160829
<ubotu> New bug: #160830 in postfix (main) "Please sync Postfix from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Unknown,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160830
<ubotu> New bug: #160831 in soundconverter (universe) "soundconverter crashed with GError in play() (dup-of: 137732)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160831
<ubotu> New bug: #160832 in ubuntu "VPN Access Granted even though clicked DENY on access to Keyring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160832
<ubotu> New bug: #160834 in hal-info (main) "Please merge hal-info 20071030-1 from Debian unstable main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160834
<ubotu> New bug: #160833 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin corrupts / forgets smb username and password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160833
<ubotu> New bug: #160835 in kdeartwork (main) "When screen is locked and I receive an IM, X freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160835
<ubotu> New bug: #160836 in evince (main) "Evince slowdown the computer and then crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160836
<ubotu> New bug: #160838 in wmii-doc (universe) "Please sync wmii-doc 1:1-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160838
<ubotu> New bug: #160839 in evolution "search change in address book to "any field contains" causes address book closure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160839
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-08
<ubotu> New bug: #160842 in ubuntu "Live CD Crashes on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160842
<ubotu> New bug: #160843 in amarok (main) "amarok doesn't show icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160843
<ubotu> New bug: #160844 in ubuntu "I'm not able to write any DVD disc and the CD writer writes correctly CD a slow speed 2x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160844
<ubotu> New bug: #160840 in mdk (universe) "Please sync mdk 1.2.3-1.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160840
<ubotu> New bug: #160841 in wondershaper (universe) "Please sync wondershaper 1.1a-4.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160841
<ubotu> New bug: #145205 in soundconverter (universe) "sound converter crashed whilst also playing music in rhythmbox (dup-of: 87768)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145205
<ubotu> New bug: #160847 in dtc (universe) "dtc-postfix-courier fails during --configure, can't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160847
<ubotu> New bug: #160848 in gnome-panel (main) "can't switch desktops once "desktop cube" enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160848
<ubotu> New bug: #160849 in ubuntu "kolabd fails with segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160849
<ubotu> New bug: #160851 in openoffice.org (main) "Table tool box pops up directly over the cursor, on the position being edited" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160851
<ubotu> New bug: #160852 in openoffice.org (main) "Changing table dimensions is overly sensitive to cursor position." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160852
<ace_suares> how to close a bug on launchpad ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/117480
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117480 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice 2.2 crashes the machine with File->Open" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #160854 in ubuntu "_usr_bin_kxineplayer.0.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160854
<ubotu> New bug: #160855 in ubuntu "egroupware doesn't install corrrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160855
<ubotu> New bug: #160856 in ubuntu "phpgroupware does not install properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160856
<persia> ace_suares: Did you file it by accident, or do you want to close it for a different reason?
<ace_suares> close it beacuse I think it's not relevant anymore
<ace_suares> persia: close it beacuse I think it's not relevant anymore
<persia> ace_suares: Ah, I've read through it now.  I'm not sure if it is fixed by a software change or a hardware change: was this only on the old hardware, with the same versions of the software, or waas there an upgrade as well?
<ace_suares> persia: there was upgrade from oo 2.2 -> 2.3 (feisty -> gutsy) AND there was significant hardware upgrade too
<ace_suares> persia: I have not ever seen the bug in any of 5 other machines
<ace_suares> persia: I've been talking to various irc channels but no one ever really looked in it, someone suggested it was a driver problem
<persia> ace_suares: That makes it tricky.  I wonder if there is a driver bug of some sort.
<ace_suares> persia: in x, or it was the 3-head setup, or or or.
<ace_suares> persia: and it happened ONLY in OO that's why at first I couldn't believe it was a driver problem.
<ace_suares> persia: i think it is irreproducable
<ace_suares> persia: i also think it's not fixed by anyone; it just disappeard with the new hw and sw
<persia> Right.  It's hard to figure it out.  There are three "closed" bug status values: "Invalid", "Won't Fix", and "Fix Released".  I'm not sure which is correct.  If you think it is irreproducable, I'd suggest "Invalid" is probably correct (although the bug was previously valid, so long as you had hardware on which you could reproduce)
<ace_suares> persia: what about triaged ?
<persia> ace_suares: It's definitely not "triaged", as it's not clear what the problem is, and you're suggesting people no longer need to work on it.  "Triaged" is for bugs where there is a clear answer, and someone needs to write some code.
<ace_suares> persia: and i don't have 'won't fix' in the options menu !
<ace_suares> persia: okay, thanks for the clarification of triage
<persia> ace_suares: No problem.  The point of triage is to organise all the random bugs, and separate out the ones that we can figure out how to fix from the ones where it's not clear (like 117480)
<ace_suares> persia: I think there are many bugs in older versions that should be removed or closed, is that so or just my newbie view of things ?
<persia> ace_suares: If you'd be willing to review and update the bugs that people forgot to close, that would be great.  I usually look in both /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.Debian.gz and /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.gz, and add a comment reporting the version in which the bug was fixed when I close them.
<ace_suares> persia: I am just trying to join the bugsquad team but I can't promise that I will be very active.
<ace_suares> persia: what happens to the bugs that will never be resolved, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/67559
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67559 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "xorg.conf broken after upgrade dapper->edgy on a 3head" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ace_suares> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/67272
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67272 in xorg "xserver does not boot after upgrade from dapper to edgy / abi mismatch of nv nvidia driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ace_suares> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/69471
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69471 in ubiquity "LiveCD Install can not mount existing reiserfs that is part of software raid1 (/home)" [Undecided,New]
<ace_suares> etc etc
<persia> ace_suares: That's trickier.  If someone is still having the problem, and we can figure out a solution, it's possible to fix (yes, even for Dapper or Edgy), although most bugs will get investigated and fixed for the next release, to avoid problems in the past versions.
<ace_suares> persia: what if I reported something, nobody ever reacted, and it is still 'undecided,new' and I don't have the problem anymore since I moved on to a new release ?
<persia> If you know them to be fixed, closing them as either "Invalid" or "Fix Released" with the appropriate comment would be great.
<ace_suares> ...but they are not fixed... or at least I don't know since I dont' use that version anymore...
<persia> ace_suares: If you don't have the problem anymore, it might well be fixed: that's when I check the changelogs to find out how it was fixed, and report that in a comment.
<persia> Ah.  You don't know if the bugs are fixed, but rather you can no longer support testing, etc.?
<ace_suares> sorry to 'bug' you like this, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/114867
<ubotu> New bug: #160857 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox disk thrashing on startup - 100% CPU utilization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114867 in ubiquity "Feisty clean install: apt-get not installed" [Undecided,New]
<ace_suares> I clearly have not experienced that in any of 10 installations of feisty, but either the bug was not real (invalid), casued by other stuff (maybe I had a resierfs partition
<ace_suares> mounted as ext3 during installation) but it's not reproducable (by me) and definetely not fixed (I will check the changelogs).
<persia> ace_suares: That looks like another one where the developers just don't understand how to create the condition where it could fail.
<ace_suares> Nobody responded and no comments where made.
<ace_suares> sorry the last commet is not true, this one was picked up.
<ace_suares> Anyway.
<ace_suares> I can happily mark some of my bugs as invalid, but that doesn't sound good to me.
<ace_suares> 'irrelevant' might be a better choice, maybe...
<persia> ace_suares: My experience is that if the bug is set to the right package, and has a good description of how to reproduce it, it often gets fixed.  It looks like your experience is different, for which you have my sympathy.
<ace_suares> persia: not all bugs go this way, some others where confirmed, sometimes by many others, and some where fixed...
<persia> I agree "Invalid" doesn't seem right, but I don't know how else to set it when nobody cares anymore (either the submitter or the developers)
<ace_suares> I just want to help uncluttering the huge bug list ...!
<ace_suares> you are ~persia on launchpad ?
<persia> Good to hear, both that you've had success with some bugs, and that you want to help (and yes)
<ace_suares> Nice to meet you!
<ace_suares> I see you active in bochs... what's with the weird bios problem (winxp won't run on the gutsy bios using qemu)
<persia> Actually, I know very little about bochs: I was just grabbing some Debian updates to keep the package basically working.
<ace_suares> good work :-)
<ace_suares> I need to sleep now, sorry, maybe we'll meet again someday!
<ace_suares> I'll look what i can do in bugsquad.
<persia> ace_suares: Have a good night, and thanks for joining the bugsquad
<ace_suares> See ya!
<ubotu> New bug: #160860 in ubuntu "Dual Head won't work with fresh install of Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160860
<ubotu> New bug: #160865 in dpkg (main) "Please merge from debian unstable (1.14.7)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160865
<ubotu> New bug: #160866 in ubuntu "Hue color & Contrast way off on Video apps." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160866
<ubotu> New bug: #160867 in ubuntu "kernel: error=[82005.655014] psmouse.c: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160867
<ubotu> New bug: #160868 in ubuntu "OpenOffice constantly crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160868
<ubotu> New bug: #160869 in firefox (main) "massive web page with lots of video crashes firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160869
<pedro_> andre: i love you
 * pedro_ hugs andre_
<andre_> :-*
<pedro_> i love you dear
<pedro_> :*
<pedro_> shit this internet connection isn't really good..
<andre_> i love you too
<ubotu> New bug: #160870 in labplot (universe) "nonlinear fit causes crash when using "user defined" option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160870
<pedro_> who use labplot?
<pedro_> :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #160871 in ubuntu "Screen resolution issues in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160871
<andre_> who use ubuntu?
<andre_> ;-))
<pedro_> you!
<andre_> nope :)
<andre_> i'm just lurking here.
<pedro_> you use suse?
<pedro_> dude !
<andre_> nope.
<andre_> i did. once upon a time.
<andre_> currently i use an old mustang ford 67.
<pedro_> auhahuahua
<andre_> sometimes you get a blue screen, but it works more or less.
<pedro_> blue screen rocks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-03
<Flare183> Has anyone worked on bug #287862?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287862 in ubuntustudio-meta "UbuntuStudio sounds do not play unless ubuntu sound theme is	installed." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287862
<Flare183> nhandler: Any word?
<nhandler> Let me take a look
<nhandler> Flare183: It doesn't appear that anyone has touched it. However, it was only reported about a week ago. And a new dev cycle is starting. Give it some time
<Flare183> Because I think that if we include the ubuntu-sounds package into the live cd and include it in the install process, I think it might work tehn
<Flare183> then*
<Flare183> nhandler: ok
<Flare183> Will do
<Hobbsee> themuso would know about that..
<Hobbsee> he's the one that filed it
<Flare183> ok
<Flare183> Hobbsee: I saw the factoid on ubottu, that jdong talks about you. What was that all about?
<Hobbsee> !jdong
<ubottu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Hobbsee> that one?
<Flare183> Yeap
<nhandler> lol
<Flare183> I'm like, wt*?
<Flare183> and this one
<Flare183> !omgjdong
<ubottu> jdong: You're going to hell.
<Hobbsee> it's just a joke
<Hobbsee> and he requestedthat one, too
<Hobbsee> jdong like sdoing crackful things.
<Flare183> oh ok
<Flare183> I see
<Flare183> loll
<Flare183> lol*
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> dholbach: youre up early
<dholbach> maco: 7:47 here - I was up an hour earlier already, but sorted out something else :)
<maco> dholbach: i usually dont see you pop up here til its about 3am here, but its only 2
<maco> at least, i think...
<dholbach> DST :)
<maco> oh wait, daylight savings time
<maco> yeah
<thekorn> good morning!
<maco> thekorn: morning
<maco> i thought thekorn and dholbach usually showed up together....
<ranjithk> guys . when I select monaco as the font for my terminal the spacing between the letters in terminal increases, it looks very bad... any idea how to solve it?
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo_work> uiii you scared me bddebian... lol
<bddebian> :)
<azimout> you guys have way too much time :-P
<charlie-tca> Is it necessary or even appropriate to answer comments such as last one on Bug #252977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252977 in linux "Hardy and Intrepid freeze with kernel error: "Eeek! page_mapcount(page) went negative! (-1)"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252977
<angusthefuzz> charlie-tca: answering that comment could start a flame war.  You could post the default comment:
<angusthefuzz> To maintain a respectful atmosphere, please follow the code of conduct - http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ . Bug reports are handled by humans, the majority of whom are volunteers, so please bear this in mind.
<charlie-tca> That´s the reason I asked. It just did not seem like I had a good response
<charlie-tca> Ty
<greg-g> or just ignore it and continue moving the bug along
<charlie-tca> Yea, that seems like the safest way
<charlie-tca> Thanks to both of you.
<greg-g> np
<drunkenkilla> ogasawara: here ist the bug report: Bug #219116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219116 in acpi "Screen brightness doesn't work with Samsung R70 T7300 Despina" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219116
<rio> can anybody help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274510? :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274510 in linux "hdaps module doesn't load on some ThinkPad models" [Undecided,New]
<angusthefuzz> rio: what do you need help with specifically?
<rio> angusthefuzz: let's say, fixing the bug?
<rio> i don't know whats wrong with the module
<rio> is the hdaps module in intrepid the one that ships with tp_smapi? is tp_smapi compiled with HDAPS=1?
<LimCore> aptitude does not work.  why this bug is just "wishlist" (???? O_o) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/7480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 7480 in aptitude "aptitude: install ~p... won't work with some languages" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<afflux> Anyone around for testing my patch for bug 287334 (I cannot test it on my own since I myself don't have this crash, and I don't want to post an untested patch)? I extracted the patch from the new quodlibet version.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287334 in quodlibet "trying to access deprecated property portable_audio_player.type - does not start with player plugged in" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287334
<afflux> You can find the patch at https://kjellbraden.de/ql-fix.patch
<afflux> err, http://kjellbraden.de/ql-fix.patch rather
<afflux> okay, looks like it works. Attached a patch, if anyone would like to do an SRU, please do it.
<angusthefuzz> great class bdmurray
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: thanks, I know I didn't answer a couple of your questions and I'm sorry
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: I figured because they are more triage related, no big deal
<angusthefuzz> I will ask them again, if appropriate during the triage class
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: yeah, I didn't want to make bug reports more complicated than they already are. ;-)
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: what are the guidelines for nomination for the next release, that topic isnt covered on the wiki, from what i can tell
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: nominations have some issues in their implementation in Launchpad
<angusthefuzz> I noticed that some people just nominate their own bug, and sometimes the setting is ignored all together
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: right, there is no limitation on what can be nominated which is part of the issue
<angusthefuzz> thanks for the info, i think i will continue to leave the option alone
<charlie-tca> who creates .desktop files for items needing menu entries?
<rgreening> hey asac
<asac> hi rgreening
<rgreening> I'm nominated to work with you wrt Kubuntu and FF (ScottK sent me this way).
<rgreening> asac: so, how do you want to prepare for discussing this at UDS
<rgreening> asac: or what do you want me to bring to UDS for this discussion
<asac> rgreening: welcome ;)
<asac> rgreening: there is a firefox kde integration intrepid spec
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> ok. got a pointer?
<asac> let me search that in google ;)
<asac> hah "firefox kde integration intrepid spec" ... first hit ;)
<asac> rgreening: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-kde-integration-intrepid
<rgreening> k. sec
<asac> rgreening: we are already late for the 3.1 solutions
<asac> so we should start asap to make that happen
<asac> (at best together with a -qt gecko ... but that is already worked on in the mozillateam)
<rgreening> asac: sure, I'll help out with that. I assume we'll re-target the spec for Jaunty and backport to Intrepid (if appopriate)
<asac> rgreening: the spec is eager enough to do ... backporting comes last ;)
<asac> well if anybody really cares he could implement the 3.0 quick-suggestions
<rgreening> asac: what I see with the current packaging is ubufox which uses apturl (which is a gnomish app). we need to consider alternatives to allow KDE, etc...
<asac> but i think we should go for the right solution
<asac> rgreening: right. those points were not brought up during last UDS
<asac> we have to extend that spec at UDS
<rgreening> asac: I agree. I'll let you drive. I can code/implement/patch
<rgreening> asac: and I'll participate and rep the kubuntu team for ff
<asac> rgreening: cool. good to have you (finally! ;))
<asac> rgreening: kubuntu is a difficult topic as lots of developers are too much kde-fans to admit that firefox is important for users ;)
<rgreening> asac: np. I really want the qt ff, but a gtk based package done DE agnostic is almost as good.
<asac> rgreening: sure. we have started to prepare the -qt stuff already. if you want to look or line up with us you should talk to fta who currently has the lead on that
<asac> usually in #ubuntu-mozillateam, but he is here too i guess
<rgreening> asac: sure. I'll add the channel :)
<rgreening> asac: so, I guess I'll see you at UDS. Be prepared for a tough love discussion :P hahah
<rgreening> If you want anything prior, just poke/ping me.
<asac> rgreening: you think you can do firefox code too? or want to learn that ;)?
<asac> rgreening: just a general question. in general i would do the coding there i guess
<rgreening> asac: I can code c/c++ (a bit rusty, did a comp sci degree a while back) ... patching and fixing bugs will be easier to start for me. Packaging is good too.
<asac> ;)
<asac> rgreening: sound great.
<rgreening> if asac wants to mentor me in coding ff, jut fire stuff at me and let me ask questions. I'll get it quick enough. the hard part is understanding what a programmer did and the api if things aren't doc'd good.
 * rgreening loves lots of doc in his code.
<BUGabundo> asac: hello
<BUGabundo> hello aerrege4
<BUGabundo> here you can get specialized help
<BUGabundo> and we talk in english. is that okay with you?
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> aerrege4: let me see if we can find some one that can help you with your RTL wifi card, okay?
<aerrege4> hello BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> anyone here can help debug a wifi prob with realtek cards?
<BUGabundo> é pra isso q somos uma comunidade
<BUGabundo> es daonde aerrege4?
<BUGabundo> se fores daki da beira dou ai um pulo
<BUGabundo> n hoje, claro
<BUGabundo> sorry.. wrong window lol
<kebomix> hello , any body can help me
<LittleLambda> Maybe if you state your question, someone here miight be able to help with what you are looking for
<asac> BUGabundo: please ask ... not ping :)
<kebomix> hello , i need help , i installed ubuntu 8.04 again , and i have .deb packages of my old ubuntu  , and i put them in /var/apt/cache , now how to install all of them ?!
<bdmurray> You can manually install packages with 'sudo dpkg -i', however that won't resolve dependencies etc...
<rgreening> o/ asac
<BUGabundo> eheh asac
<BUGabundo> there are already 4 guys trying to help him
<kebomix1> back
<BUGabundo> lets see if we can debug it a bit more and then aerrege4 may talk to you
<kebomix1> k
<BUGabundo> asac: I think he is having https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/225749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225749 in linux "Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD fails to boot when RTL8102E LAN chip is enabled - with modprobe abnormal exit on ICH8M laptop" [Medium,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> but he is on ibex not hardy...
<kebomix1> hey , any one could tell me how to install all packages in var/apt/cache ?
<LittleLambda> all?
<BUGabundo> kebomix1 [danger] sudo dpkg -I /var/apt/cache
<BUGabundo> that's an i as "install"
<kebomix1> why danger i just installed ubuntu
<kebomix1> and i have my old ubuntu packages
<kebomix1> so , i want to install them
<BUGabundo> because they are old?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> you are better by doing it by hand
<BUGabundo> sudo apt-get install PACKAGE_NAME
<kebomix1> they are 500 package !
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> let me see what's the simulate flag for dpkg
<kebomix1> and there is packages depend on another packages and other packages depend on other ones , it is like aloop
<kebomix1> why that command is danger ?
<BUGabundo> again that's why I told you that's not the best option
<BUGabundo> don't see a simulate flag for dpkg
<kebomix1> aha
<BUGabundo> sorry
<kebomix1> umm
<BUGabundo> you are on your own if you want to do that
<kebomix1> so , what is the solution now
<kebomix1> i want to install thoe packages
<BUGabundo> sudo dpkg -I /var/apt/cache
<kebomix1> umm
<kebomix1> ok
<kebomix1> i will now turn in to ubuntu and try it
<kebomix1> brb
<BUGabundo> it was good to know you ... lol
<kebomix1> :D
<BUGabundo> me and we never saw him again
 * BUGabundo and we never saw him again
<kebomix1> never saw wut ?
<asac> he
<asac> oh he is gone now ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-04
<james_w> was there ever a process defined for what to do for bug reports about problems introduced by a package in -proposed?
<james_w> for bug 293318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293318 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon leaks memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293318
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<greg-g> james_w: I assume that if the problem was not present before the -proposed package, it would be best to report that issue on the bug that is being fixed by that proposed package
<greg-g> or read that
<Hobbsee> james_w: point 6 on procedure there.
<greg-g> ah, what Hobbsee said.
<james_w> I believe that is if it makes it to -updates isn't it?
<Hobbsee> took me a while to find out why i was getting random pings for SRU stuff...
<Hobbsee> hmmm, don't think so?
<james_w> the whole point of -proposed is testing, so I don't want to ring alarm bells
<Hobbsee> either wya, i *do* suggest you wait a few hours, as i'd be the only person on that list around right now
<james_w> there's no need to pretend the world is on fire if a user enables a testing repository and then hits a bug because of it
<Hobbsee> that's true.  I think the idea is that definetly some people know about a regression, before it goes to -updates
<Hobbsee> (safe than sorry principle, and such)
<james_w> Hobbsee, Hobbsee, Hobbsee: regression, regression, regression!!! :-)
<Hobbsee> james_w: well, finding people to reproduce it on amd64 might be a good idea first
<james_w> yeah, I've alerted the person that did the upload, so we should be able to get a fix
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> ooh, updates.  helps if i turn on -updates and -proposed and such.
<james_w> I just remember a discussion about a proposed process for this, and so I wondered if it actually went anywhere
<james_w> and we have the regression-* tags now, perhaps we should have a regression-proposed
<james_w> but finding the SRU bug and dropping a note is the best thing to do I think
<bdmurray> james_w: there is also proposed-pkg tag
<Hobbsee> ahh
<bdmurray> Yes, updating the SRU bug is the best idea.
<Hobbsee> i'm not overly sure, tbh - i don't follow SRU'y stuff.
<Hobbsee> btu that would be my guess, too
<james_w> bdmurray: ah, would it make sense to align that with the regression-* tags, or at least ask sbeattie to track it?
<bdmurray> well, proposed-pkg is really for apport-crash reports
<bdmurray> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed for more info about it
<bdmurray> We could have people tag bug reports regression-proposed but really what should happen is commenting on the SRU bug because, and referencing a new bug report, because that is what is used for moving the package to -updates.
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> yeah
<bdmurray> If somebody is running -proposed they should be able to find the SRU bug.
<bdmurray> In theory at least. ;-)
<sbeattie> heh.
<Hobbsee> in theory.  THat actually requires thought.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: maybe regression-proposed would be a good backup system though?
<sbeattie> bdmurray: I'd be okay with that; should a) proposed-pkg remain separate and if so, should I track it as well?
<james_w> you could write a but that adds links to the SRU bug adding links to any bugs that have regression-proposed attached
<james_w> (sort of)
<bdmurray> Hmm, there are 6 bugs tagged proposed-pkg already and the Bugs/Tags package has it being used more generally
<bdmurray> I think using regression-proposed makes the most sense as it fits the scheme and moving / reviewing those six bugs isn't a big deal
<james_w> does anyone have amd64 hardware to test this bug on for wgrant?
<bdmurray> yeah
<hggdh> james_w, what would you like me to test?
<bdmurray> hggdh: bug 293318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293318 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon leaks memory" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293318
<hggdh> I am running it, I cannot see any increase of memory
<greg-g> does it require a restart?
<hggdh> let me try it
<hggdh> restart is not needed, just a log-out/login
<hggdh> james_w, I still do not see memory increases
<hggdh> right now g-s-d is 264M virtual, 13k resident
<hggdh> for the record, this is an AMD64 dual-core
<lirel> hi, some time ago someone from in here reopened #287198 for me becuase the claimed duplicate could not be found, i'd like to reopen it again, because it was closed again without indicating the dublicate, is this okay to do, or will i be considered as spammer if i do this?
<charlie-tca> Bug 287198
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287198 in vte "[hardy] doing cat on binary files breaks gnome-terminals charset" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287198
<james_w> lirel: it's a duplicate
<lirel> so where can i follow up the "original" one?
<james_w> I'm looking
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081104 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<james_w> I can't find it right now, and GNOME's bugzilla isn't playing ball, sorry
<lirel> sorry, i'm no native english speaker, i assume "not playing ball" means st like "is not working" :)  if this is the case i will have a look for this particular bug in gnome's bugzilla later and will reopen it if i don't find anything
<james_w> lirel: please don't re-open it
<james_w> lirel: if Pedro says it's a known bug, then it is, and having another bug open stating the same thing isn't really going to help anything
<james_w> I know it sucks
<lifeless> lirel: 'playing ball' == 'cooperating'
<lirel> okay, i'm not catting binary files on an everyday basis ;)
<lifeless> james_w: I would say having it open is reasonable while the presumed dup cannot be found
<james_w> lifeless: perhaps, but if there is a dupe then this one will just be ignored, so there's little use to it
<james_w> and I trust Pedro
<lirel> james_w: that's what i wanted to hear, i just don't want to get this one "lost"
<james_w> lirel: I bet we've all hit that bug :-)
<lirel> yeah, but who filed it?
<lifeless> james_w: and if there isn't a dup (because 'everyone knows the problem') then it isn't being tracked
<lifeless> james_w: I don't see this as a trust issue; its simple housekeeping :- either there is a dup, or there isn't, and at the moment there is no record of the dup
<james_w> ok, we disagree
<james_w> now I must sleep
<lirel> n8
<lifeless> lirel: I would say, look thouroughly through gnome's bugzilla bug database
<lifeless> lirel: if you can't find the issue there, file a new bug upstream
<lirel> maybe i'll write an email to pedro before doing so
<lirel> (filing a new one)
<james_w> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127870
<ubottu> Gnome bug 127870 in VteTerminal "terminal garbled and needs 'reset' after cat'ing file" [Normal,Reopened]
<james_w> now, if only launchpad had a way to tell us if there are any bug watches of that bug
<james_w> or at least a way that I knew about
<nhandler> james_w: If there is a way, it isn't through the web interface. There might be a way using the API
<lifeless> lirel: ^ james_w has found the bug
<james_w> yeah, I don't feel like scripting that right now
<lirel> ill post a comment about it
<james_w> and the easy way is hampered by the fact that I don't know of a way to get the bugs for a source package yet
<james_w> I've wanted it a few times though, so one day I'll write ti
<lirel> damn: opened in 2003
<lirel> nevermind, n8
<saivann> bdmurray : Did you have time to test latest rhythmbox revision for bug 270777 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270777 in rhythmbox "[SRU] unable to copy music from an MTP device" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270777
<matthewi> Hi.  I've been reviewing some bugs and think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/293360 should probably be set to "Wishlist", so posting here as per the wiki
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293360 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Project Looking Glass" [Undecided,New]
<maco> matthewi: ill get it
<matthewi> thx
<matthewi> hash mismatch on an official mirror using apt?  Probably a support request and not a bug, right?
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<mr-russ> Hi all, I would like some launchpad bug management assistance.
<mr-russ> bug #219274 appears to be marked private.  It's a duplicate of #134207.  Are all subscriber/reports of 219274 now attached to the 134207 bug?
<ubottu> Bug 219274 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/219274 is private
<mr-russ> If so, all reporters of duplicates can see my replies.  Also can you get any info about private bugs?  eg reporter and time reported?  As the other bugs are quite old and less likely to have active followup.
<thekorn> mr-russ, let me check this bug
<mr-russ> thanks.
<Hobbsee> yes, they're subscribed.
<Hobbsee>  Reported by  riventree (grendel-riventree: 13) on 2008-04-19  (Activity log)
<thekorn> hmm, Hobbsee seems to be faster than me,
<thekorn> anyway, removed private flag from bug 219274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219274 in php5 "php5 crashed with SIGSEGV in CRYPTO_lock() (dup-of: 147207)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147207 in php5 "gutsy php5 crashed with SIGSEGV in CRYPTO_lock()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147207
<mr-russ> now to prove my hunch that all these bugs are really #63141
<mr-russ> thanks all for your fast response.  It's always a good experience visiting ubuntu-bugs.
<mr-russ> next question :)   When I believe a bug belongs in another package, what's the best procedure?   The crash for the bugs mentioned earlier appears in PHP, but the root cause is a problem with PostgreSQL.  How should the classification be handled?
<mr-russ> or libpq to be exact.
<persia> mr-russ, Just adjust the package.  It ought be an option as if you were adjusting the status.
<mr-russ> okay, I'm just concerned with the existing number of dups that it will get reported again.  I suppose I just monitor it and add new dups.
<persia> Well, you could ave two tasks, one for the frontend, and one for the DB, so people can find it more easily.  Bit annoying to have to close the task manually, but might save on dup chasing.
<seb128> persia: and that mail spam the people who are subscribed to the other task too
<mr-russ> I think I just mailspamed people as I don't know how to bulk move duplicates to a new parent.
<Hobbsee> mr-russ: there's no bulk moving of duplicates
<Hobbsee> you have to move them all individually.
<Hobbsee> so you probably did mailspam.  However,if you did it quick enough, launchpad tends to cache mails.
<mr-russ> ah.
<mr-russ> Is somebody willing to mark bug #63141 as triaged?  It's as good of a report as it's ever going to get :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 63141 in php5 "PHP (cli) exits with a segfault if pg_connect() called." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63141
<mr-russ> Can I subscribe to receive new bugs from just one package?
<azimout> mr-russ: yes, you can
<azimout> go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xyz (replace xyz with the package name)
<azimout> and click on "subscribe to bug mail"
<azimout> is this what you wanted?
<mr-russ> does that send me all bug mail for that package?  or just new bug reports?
<persia> Should send you all bug mail for the package.
<mr-russ> Yeah, I was hoping for just new reports.  I suspect mail from 1 package is not huge though.
<persia> Depends on the package, but if it's huge, you'd be able to guess before you subscribe :)
<mr-russ> it's php,  I'm not willing to subscribe to the mozilla/firefox package.  The thought is scary!
<persia> seb128, For this use case, don't they get it anyway because the bugs are being filed against the package that crashes, rather than the package with the bug?
<seb128> persia: I don't know about this case and didn't follow the discussion, that's just a reminder that extra tasks means extra people mailed for every comment
<persia> mr-russ, Thinking about it more: there's a valid case for two tasks : pg shouldn't crash, but php should trap that sanely.
<persia> seb128, Yeah.  I agree that most of the time it's not a good idea.
<mr-russ> It's hard because pg adds an SSL callback, and when curl closes SSL the pg callback is called, however since the library is unloaded, the callback segfaults.
<mr-russ> so is it curl's fault, or php's fault for not trapping the problem with bad callbacks.  or maybe it's openssl's :)
<mr-russ> I know the fix needs to come from postgresql.  but it's a hard bug.  It took me a full day to nail it down.
<persia> mr-russ, I'm a big believer in defensive coding.  Library authors are all insane (a necessary prerequsite to being a library coder), so one needs to check to make sure that nothing goes wrong when one calls a library, or allows a library to call a callback.
<persia> fixing postgressql to not crash is a good thing.  Fixing php to not crash when postgressql crashes is possibly also wise.
<mr-russ> and fixing curl when openssl calls a callback :)
<mr-russ> or fixing openssl to ensure the callback is still valid,  I'm not even sure how you do that.  but a problem for another day.
<persia> Indeed.  Lots of bugs to fix there :)
<mr-russ> what is the difference between:  postgresql, postgresql-8.1, postgresql-8.2 packages?  all bugs that are in all versions would go in postgresql and version specific bugs in the version label?
<persia> No, those are different packages, I think the old ones are either from earlier releases, or for people who need backward compatibility.
<mr-russ> the bug affects all version, do I add all those packages to the affected packages for the bug?
<mr-russ> sorry for all the questions, it's not simple to understand all this stuff.
<persia> No.  Only add the current package.  The old ones are unlikely to be fixed.
<azimout> reminder: it's bug day today!
<unenough> bug? restart doesn't really work. computer reboots and gets stuck just before loading grub
<azimout> unenough: what do you mean "stuck"? i may be a problem with your grub menu file...
<unenough> no, it works when i shutdown
<unenough> only when i reboot, that is, power doesn't shutdown completely, does this occur
<unenough> and only when i reboot from linux. rebooting from windows works
<azimout> unenough: ok, and what do you mean stuck? what do you see? error messages?
<mvo> unenough: what kind of machine is that? what chipset/cpu?
<unenough> i see nothing. blank text screen with blinking cursor
<unenough> Toshiba Satellite A215
<unenough> (laptop)
<azimout> unenough: file a bug report under grub, and paste the link here
<unenough> mvo, I'm pretty sure the bug has nothing to do with grub
<unenough> the problem is how the linux kernel performs a reboot on this machine
<mvo> unenough: right, I have a system that can not reboot, I need to halt it and then power it on again, now I always thought that this is simply a HW problem, this is why I asked for the machine specs
<nhandler> Are there any bug control admins here?
<james_w> nhandler: I believe pedro_ is
<nhandler> pedro_: Could you renew my Bug Control membership?
<pedro_> yes i'm here, nhandler can i help you with something?
<pedro_> nhandler: sure, give me a few mins
<nhandler> Thanks pedro_
<pedro_> nhandler: done, thanks you!
<nhandler> Thanks again pedro_!
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  are any hardy systems actually running cron, if they've enabled & disabled the root account?
<shirish> hi all, I just changed some stuff at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<shirish> I wanna know
<shirish> a. On which of the bug lists should I report this change?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-bugs@
<shirish> b. There is some information missing in the web-page , gpg --recv-key 428D7C01 but no keyserver given, what to do in such a case
<shirish> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> shirish: by using the default?
<Hobbsee> shirish: would help if you learned to spell 'feisty', too, before you put it into the documentation.
<shirish> Hobbsee: would look if I did some mistake in the spellings
<shirish> Hobbsee: I tried the default given there
<Hobbsee> Most  keyservers synchronize with each other, so there is gener‐
<Hobbsee>               ally no need to send keys to more than one server. The keyserver
<Hobbsee>               hkp://subkeys.pgp.net  uses  round robin DNS to give a different
<Hobbsee>               keyserver each time you use it.
<shirish> gpg --recv-key 428D7C01
<shirish> gpg: no keyserver known (use option --keyserver)
<Hobbsee> so, you could either specify the default (which would be pointless), or you can increase the load one one of the servers (which doesn't make sense to do)
<Hobbsee> sarah@neptune:~% gpg --recv-key 428D7C01                                11:46PM
<Hobbsee> gpg: requesting key 428D7C01 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<Hobbsee> gpg: key 428D7C01: "Ubuntu Debug Symbol Archive Automatic Signing Key <ubuntu-archive@lists.ubuntu.com>" not changed
<Hobbsee> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<Hobbsee> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<Hobbsee> works for me.
<shirish> Hobbsee: does that have an issue with dhcp or something?
<Hobbsee> no?
<shirish> why did you put the time 11:46 PM, does one need to give time as well?
<Hobbsee> no, it's just part of my .zsh.
<shirish> Hobbsee: ah ok, its saying gpg: keyserver receive failed: bad URI
<Hobbsee> doesn't look to be a commonly found issue - no one's reported it
<shirish> Hobbsee: please lemme know what can I do to resolve it?
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  Some people have.
<Hobbsee> on the forums.
<Hobbsee> hmm, not only on the forums.  Just no one's filed a bug.
<Hobbsee> shirish: am I really your personal google searcher?
<Hobbsee> shirish: or are you just lazy?
<shirish> Hobbsee: no, just lemme know which package should I file this against, gpg or something else?
<Hobbsee> gnupg, i expect.
<shirish> Hobbsee: thank you for your help.
 * Hobbsee mutters about people who still don't fix their wiki errors.
 * Hobbsee edits it
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> seb128 ping
<seb128> hggdh: hi
<hggdh> hi seb128 I am building a PPA for E-D-S for bug 205999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205999 in evolution "Attachments names using "ç" are not correctly sent by Evolution (ATT<number>.dat)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205999
<seb128> ah good
<hggdh> Milan has proposed a patch, and it is asking for tests on it
<hggdh> this will be (right now) for Intrepid
<seb128> right, I read your comment on the bug
<seb128> do you think that's worth a sru?
<hggdh> oh, OK
<hggdh> I think it might -- this has a good impact
<hggdh> (usability)
<seb128> ok, should be easy to find a sponsor for the update
<hggdh> seb128, I will prepare a debdiff for Hardy
<seb128> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> OK, question for anyone familiar with PPA & etc: my build failed with "gawk: command not found" for Evolution-data-server
<hggdh> I expected gawk would be part of the base systems
<ivoks> me too :)
<ivoks> but it isn't
<ivoks> package should build depend on gawk
<hggdh> so I have to add a depends for gawk...
<hggdh> thanks. Still weird -- this is a debdiff from e-d-s... how did it build originally then?
<seb128> hggdh: the intrepid source should build fine in an intrepid environment that's weird
<seb128> are you sure that's the issue?
<seb128> do you have the build log url?
<hggdh> seb128, yes -- http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19342549/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.evolution-data-server_2.24.1-0ubuntu1ppa3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> it did that on all archs?
<hggdh> I will check the others now
<hggdh> also failed the same on lpia and i386
<seb128> hggdh: what is your ppa page?
<hggdh> https://launchpad.net/~hggdh2/+archive
<seb128> hggdh: gawk is not installed in other builds either bug that doesn't break the build
<seb128> did you run autotools or something?
<hggdh> no -- I got your latest source, and just added the patch + debuild -S
<seb128> $ debdiff evolution-data-server_2.24.1-0ubuntu1.dsc evolution-data-server_2.24.1-0ubuntu1ppa3.dsc | diffstat
<seb128>  Makefile                                      | 3007 +++++++++++++++++++
<seb128>  config.log                                    | 4047 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<seb128>  config.status                                 | 1669 ++++++++++
<seb128>  debian/patches/70_bug524377.patch             |   86
<seb128>  evolution-data-server-2.24.1/debian/changelog |   22
<seb128>  libdb/Makefile                                |  660 ++++
<seb128>  6 files changed, 9491 insertions(+)
<seb128> no you didn't
<seb128> you got autotools running
<hggdh> I certainly did not ask for it
<seb128> clean the other changes and try again
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> ah
<seb128> you didn't edit any makefile* or ran autogen.sh?
<hggdh> nope -- but I did debuild binary before generating the ppa
<hggdh> maybe a cruft
<hggdh> left by the binary build
<seb128> sometime the autotools are automatically called
<hggdh> yes
<seb128> but usually that's when a autotools file timestamp changed
<hggdh> I will save the ./debian, and reinstall the orig.tar
<seb128> ie if you editing one for some reason
<seb128> right
<seb128> untar the tar.gz and copy the debian directory
<hggdh> yup
<hggdh> I really expected a debuild -S to clean up
<bdmurray> saivann: the -proposed version of rhythmbox is working for me now
<hggdh> oh, oh, the pains caused by ignorance... ;-)
<seb128> hggdh: what do you mean by clean up there? debuild does make clean but there is no cleanup to do to updated makefiles
<seb128> hggdh: the only clean you could do is to run autogen to update the makefile rather which is what you don't want usually
<hggdh> yes, I had just realised it... again I forgot a basic rule: *always* start with clean sources
<hggdh> last time it was with coreutils
<bdmurray> saivann: I did notice the file I copied over had no id3 tag though.  Does that happen to you too?
<jegHegy> paging Alberto Milone
<bdmurray> ogasawara: does bug 193970 only affect iwl3945 and iwl4965?  Is there another bug for other drivers?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193970 in ubuntu-release-notes "iwl3945 | iwl4965: Wireless can't be activated after disabling kill switch" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193970
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I believe that is the only bug, is there another driver reporting this issue?
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 292280 where they mention iwlagn
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292280 in ubuntu "rfkill switch doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292280
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'd assume that'd be a dup of 193970
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'm going to go ahead and mark it as a dup, unless you want to
<bdmurray> ogasawara: feel free just mark it off the hug day list! ;-)
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ok
<bdmurray> perhaps updating the title of 193970 would be good too
<bdmurray> Anybody know where the technical overview for intrepid is now?
<bdmurray> I found it
<silentz> hey
<silentz> i got some bugs :(
<bdmurray> Have you found out if they are reported in Launchpad?
<silentz> himm i dont think so
<silentz> it is about the pidgin and
<silentz> the gedit
<silentz> the pidgin if the compiz runnig it stuck :(
<silentz> and every thing deleted :S
<snap-l> silentz: I'm running into an (unreported) issue re: Pidgin and memory leaks
<silentz> thats good notice that i have 2.5.2
<snap-l> Run the command "top" in a window and press "m" to sort by memory usage.
<silentz> the 2nd thing with the gedit
<silentz> when i open any file small of big
<silentz> it start sooo slow
<silentz> then it work good
<snap-l> Check your memory usage for pidgin. I think that's the crux of your issue.
<silentz> i have a very good PC
<silentz> with good specification
<silentz> i dont think it is a memory problem
<silentz> i have used 8.04
<silentz> with no problem in gedit
<silentz> but pidgin from the existence of 2.5.0 untill 2.5.2
<WelshDragon> If i want to make a suggestion...Do i just report a bug and then change the importance to Wishlist?
<bdmurray> WelshDragon: it depends on the scope of the suggestion
<bdmurray> WelshDragon: What do you have in mind?
<silentz> himmm
<silentz> not really
<WelshDragon> bdmurray, A very simple suggestion. gdebi-gtk doesn't give users an option to uninstall the package if it's already installed. It only has a reinstall option.
<silentz> i like ubuntu but some time really dont like these small bugs :(
<bdmurray> WelshDragon: I'm not sure that falls with-in the applications scope, but that is something you could submit in Launchpad.
<WelshDragon> bdmurray, Submit it as a bug report though?
<silentz> man i'm tooo lazy to make a report with my bad english :D
<bdmurray> WelshDragon: yes
<WelshDragon> bdmurray, OK. Thank you :)
<chrisccoulson> WelshDragon - i agree with bdmurray about your idea perhaps being outside of the scope for gdebi-gtk
<chrisccoulson> i think it would be counterintuitive to have to double click on a .deb package in order to uninstall it
<chrisccoulson> that's what synaptic is for;)
<bdmurray> The package description also says 'Simple too to install deb files'
<chrisccoulson> gdebi-gtk is there purely as a tool to facilitate the easy installation of deb files you've downloaded, to allow you to just double click on a package
<chrisccoulson> i don't really think it should have any other features tbh
<silentz>  i have a suggestion :D
<silentz> why dont we make a shortcut
<silentz> in the Right click list
<silentz> the said uninstall
<silentz> without making a new package dedicated for uninstalling :D
<silentz> like in linux mint
<silentz> ??
<WelshDragon> chrisccoulson, It may seem counterintuitive, but when you double click an exe in Windows, It gives you an option to repair or uninstall? In terms of trying to make ubuntu more user friendly, surely it'd be a plus for gdebi to include an uninstall button aswell.
<silentz> yea i know
<silentz> but the user like that should keep
<silentz> the .deb :S
<silentz> but making a shortcut for the user to right click on the programme then uninstall it would be better
<silentz> Right ?
<silentz> and it is oky to make both the button and my idea also :)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps an option in the context menu if you right-clicked on a deb. but the problem is then that the file manager has to check whether that application is already installed before populating the context menu
<silentz> yea it is a good point but we can solve if with ....
<silentz> >>> hard to explain :S
<silentz> making the debian file check himself
<silentz> in where it is installed only
<silentz> if so the button if enabled
<WelshDragon> >< Already been suggested *bonk*
<silentz> if not button is disables
<silentz> Right ?
<chrisccoulson> i dunno. you could try suggesting it on Launchpad if you like, but I don't think we need to clutter up the right-click context menu anymore than it alreadt is. it becomes less useful and harder to use if we start sticking extra options in it
<azimout1> come on guys, today is bug day. quit wasting time about whether gdebi should uninstall packages and solve some bugs! :-P
<silentz> himmm
<silentz> yea Right man
<silentz> i think i'm disturbing you
<silentz> i'm really newbie in linux world >> just one year
<silentz> c ya soon : - D
<azimout1> e.g. i have no clue where to start with this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/293061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293061 in ubuntu "The input text field of firefox is too wide/long" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> azimout1 - i can't reproduce bug 293061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293061 in ubuntu "The input text field of firefox is too wide/long" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293061
<chrisccoulson> maybe it's locale related?
<chrisccoulson> could you get the reporter to try running firefox with a different locale and see if it goes away?
<homy> I can't reproduce either. english locale.
<chrisccoulson> something like "LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 firefox"
<azimout1> i know, i can't reproduce it either
<azimout1> but he has the problem also in eclipse
<chrisccoulson> i'd defo get the reporter to try a different locale. or you could try his locale perhaps? i would do it now but i have to go and eat and i don't have the time to install the necessary packages
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the eclipse/FF problems might be related
<azimout1> ok, i will, thanx
<jdstrand> ogasawara: hi! are you aware of any IO issues with 2.6.27, maybe or maybe not related to LVM?
<jdstrand> ogasawara: after upgrading to intrepid I seem to have all kinds of IO contention
<ogasawara> jdstrand: not that I'm aware of but I'm still going through some newer bug reports
<jdstrand> (esp during builds or using VMs)
<jdstrand> ogasawara: I'll file one if I can get anything more specific than 'it feels a lot slower'
<ogasawara> jdstrand: although I do recall something from kees, just a sec
<ogasawara> jdstrand: but he mentioned it was eventually resolved with an update
<jdstrand> ogasawara: we've both been complaing to each other...
<ogasawara> jdstrand: bug 262843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262843 in linux "[2.6.27-2.3] (sometimes temporary ?!) system deadlock with io_schedule " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262843
<pyraz> hello all, I was wondering if anyone could point me to the best place to get started with helping with bugs
<pyraz> is triaging the best place to start?
<ogasawara> jdstrand: bug 291683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291683 in linux "kernel 8.10, all system "lagged"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291683
<jdstrand> ogasawara: ok. I'll dig into those in a bit. thanks!
<pedro_> pyraz: do you want to start with some easy tasks? probably triaging the bugs without a package is the easier way to start with this
<pedro_> pyraz: today we have a hug day about that look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081104
<pyraz> yes, easier sounds better, i'm checking out that site now
<pyraz> thanks
<saivann> bdmurray : -proposed version works for your now?? Did you try to transfer the same music files than the last time it failed?
<bdmurray> saivann: yes, the same file as indicated in the bug
<saivann> bdmurray : I'm trying to see if ID3 tags are removed during transfer..
<saivann> bdmurray : I just tried with a fresh install, rhythmbox failed to transfer, I updated to intrepid-proposed, rhythmbox successfully transfered and the copied MP3 file still have all ID3 tags
<saivann> Artist, Album, etc.
<bdmurray> saivann: hmmm, I'll remove rhythmbox and try again
<saivann> bdmurray : Strangely, someone else reported that the version in -proposed didn't work, exactly like you..
<bdmurray> saivann: It wouldn't be device specific would it?
<saivann> bdmurray : I also thought about this.. The changes that the upstream developer included is definitively not device-specific, but perhaps that libmtp has some device specific bugs.. I don't know
<bdmurray> saivann: still no tags and the files copied have a strange extension too
<weboide> Hi, i was trying to reproduce bug I can reproduce this bug in 8.10.
<weboide> *BUT* the properties for this error dialog box is _NET_WM_STATE_SKIP_TASKBAR which should mean that it should not appear in the alt-tab windows list.
<weboide> argh nevermind the last line...
<saivann> bdmurray : Yes I also have a weird filename, that seems to be normal here. But I have all ID3 tags. Are-you transfering MP3 or other audio file types?
<bdmurray> saivann: mp3
<weboide> ... in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/189294 and in fact I don't know if that's a normal behaviour
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189294 in ubuntu "Alt tab fails" [Undecided,New]
<saivann> bdmurray : I tried many files on two computers, one AMD64 and one i386 and I never get error or missing ID3 tags, always with -proposed release, so I really don't know why you have this behavior. Any outputs in the terminal if you run rhythmbox on it?
<charlie-tca> weboide: I can not get the error to come up with an empty drive. I would think the error
<charlie-tca> should not block Alt+tab switching
<weboide> charlie-tca: I think what he means is:
<bdmurray> saivann: nothing, I could try on another system
<weboide> charlie-tca: when you have an error dialog, the dialog doesn't show up in the alt-tab windows list
<weboide> charlie-tca: so the dialog falls into the background and the only way to get it back to front is to minimize every other windows
<weboide> I reproduced it in 8.10
<weboide> charlie-tca: but i need confirmation about if that's a normal behaviour or not
<weboide> charlie-tca: the window has a SKIP TASKBAR property
<charlie-tca> I don't know why the window couldn't be brought back! I think it is valid
<charlie-tca> unless that is so that the error window never grabs focus
<charlie-tca> I just don't know, I guess. Sorry
<saivann> bdmurray : BTW, do you have all updates installed?
<weboide> charlie-tca: well I thought that this is kind of a lot of work to bring back that error window, so I think ill confirm it.
<bdmurray> saivann: last I checked - about 5 hours ago
<charlie-tca> agreed
<weboide> charlie-tca: I expected that error to show up in the alt-tab
<charlie-tca> That's my thought too! How else can you get rid of it?
<bdmurray> saivann: and its just rhythmbox from -proposed correct?
<weboide> charlie-tca: I think the expected behaviour is when you alt-tab to the application that raised the error, the error should show up also. (isn't this feature working already?) does it mean nautilus has a weird way to raise error windows? hmm..
<saivann> bdmurray : Yes, with version number that ends with 4.1
<azimout1> question: Bug #292990 should be assigned to pdvd (the user purchased the software on canonical shop) but launchpad gives me "Package pdvd not published in Ubuntu"
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/292990/+text)
<azimout1> Bug #292990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292990 in ubuntu "PowerDVD Linux does not read correctly a dvd under ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292990
<bdmurray> saivann: the id3 tags exist on my desktop I wonder if a specific package is required...
<saivann> bdmurray : ID3 tags are correctly transfered on your other computer?
<bdmurray> saivann: that's correct and 'dpkg -l | grep id3' is different for both systems
<saivann> bdmurray : Oh, weird :P Are both of your computers freshly installed, or some packages might have been uninstalled?
<bdmurray> saivann: neither are freshly installed.
<saivann> bdmurray : Ok, in my case it was always fresh installs of intrepid final release, and it worked correctly so I guess that something's missing
<saivann> bdmurray : Perhaps gstreamer0.10-plugins-good or libid3tag0 ?
<bdmurray> saivann: it seems some files on my mtp player aren't tagged at all
<Susana> hello, ctrl+alt+f# hardly ever works for me at first time (i have to press twice) which package should that be reported against?
<saivann> bdmurray : That would explain some things :) Perhaps that you can try with gnomad2 to see if you get the same result
<chrisccoulson> Susana - good question. i saw someone else report a similar issue a little while ago, but i can't remember which package they assigned it too
<saivann> Susana : I also reproduce this bug sometime?
<charlie-tca> Will this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures#Hardware
<saivann> Susana : If you find the appropriate bug report, let me know :)
<chrisccoulson> i think i saw a bug describing a similar problem reported against consolekit a little while ago, although i don't think that is the correct package. james_w - do you know if this was the case? if so, can you remember what happened to it?
<ogasawara> thekorn: I have a random plb question.  I know it's possible to add new tasks to a bug using something like Bug.NewTask("project", "bzr-fs")
<chrisccoulson> i've answered my own question. Susana - it's bug 271962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271962 in consolekit "VT-switching from X returns you to X the first time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271962
<ogasawara> thekorn: is it possible to add release nominations the same way?
<Susana> chrisccoulson: thanks
<bdmurray> saivann: its the same with gnomad2.  I'd guess it didn't write the tags when I first transferred them to the device
<thekorn> ogasawara, hi, no support for nominations is not implemented
<saivann> bdmurray : I still wonder why dieterv still reports that it doesn't work, he seems to have the same issue then you when you tried for the first time
<thekorn> ogasawara, there is a open bug 172802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172802 in python-launchpad-bugs "python launchpad bugs is missing nomination support" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172802
<bdmurray> thekorn: you mean approving nominations but can you target a bug to a release?
<thekorn> bdmurray, honestly, I#m not sure, I just checked the branch attached to this bug,
<thekorn> there is only parsing of nominatiions implemented,
<thekorn> but no way of changing things,
<thekorn> unfortunatly this did not get any work recently
<thekorn> hmm on the other hand I thought I did some more work, maybe I forgot to push some revisions,
<ogasawara> thekorn:  I'd definitely be interested in having both the ability to add a nomination and then approve it.  let me know if there's anything I can do to help.
<thekorn> ogasawara, ok, will try to work on it in the next few days
<james_w> chrisccoulson: you are right about Susana's bug, and I think it's still against consolekit, but I never figured out whether that was the right place
<azimout1> is there some page that lists past bugdays?
<chrisccoulson> thanks james_w. yeah, i'm not sure if it is the right place either
<chrisccoulson> i can actually reproduce the bug sometimes
<james_w> they pointed to a bug report that described the right symptoms, but I couldn't see that the fix for that had regressed
<james_w> I can reproduce it as well
<chrisccoulson> azimout1 - i'm not sure if there is an easy way to find past bugdays, but all the URLs are of the format https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/yyyymmdd
<james_w> chrisccoulson: did I see you discussing the bug that you triaged just before release that was deferred to be an SRU?
<james_w> was it the evolution one I mean?
<azimout1> i'm guessing dholback might know, but his not in the channel
<bdmurray> azimout1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i mentioned it on #ubuntu-motu because RAOF had come across the problem - it's the one for evolution-sharp
<james_w> chrisccoulson: cool, if you need a hand getting that done feel free to ping me
<james_w> Susana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/271962 is the one we were talking about for your bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271962 in consolekit "VT-switching from X returns you to X the first time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> thanks james_w - i think someone beat me to it though
<chrisccoulson> on the VT switching problem - i just noticed something and i'm not sure how relevant it is. my girlfriend is logged in on VT7, and I'm on VT9. I tried to switch to VT1 from my own session, and I ended up at my girlfriends locked screen on VT7 instead, so it didn't just return to my own session
<james_w> chrisccoulson: interesting, will you note that in the report?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do that
<james_w> chrisccoulson: did she log in first?
<james_w> I assume from the VT assignments
<chrisccoulson> she did log in first
<james_w> good catch
<james_w> it does sound the original fix has regressed somehow
<azimout1> chrisccoulson: i found the way to find all past bugdays!
<azimout1> just did a search in wiki.ubuntu.com :-)
<bdmurray> azimout1: did my url not help?
<azimout1> bdmurray: sorry, i had missed your response. yes, it's what i was looking for. thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-05
<azimout1> bdmurray: descriptions added: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<niadh> I think network manager might be broken under my installation
<mohbana> hi, does flash work?
<niadh> Yes, flash works
<mohbana> i get a blank screen
<niadh> You do have it installed then I assume?
<mohbana> found it; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/262693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262693 in nspluginwrapper "Flash not working: Intrepid, 2.6.27, FF3" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Flare183> Bug 293211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293211 in ubuntu "Ububtu 8.10 does not play sound with default kernel" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293211
<Flare183> umm
<woody86> is there any way to add the 5-1-day applet to kubuntu?
<woody86> 5-a-day*
<yiannipa> have any issues been reported with today's (kernel) update?
<yiannipa> since the update, I've experienced complete system freezes
<yiannipa> 2x @ about 30 minute intervals
<hggdh> yiannipa, check LP -- and opena bug if needed
 * hggdh is downloading the new kernel now
<yiannipa> update: no relapse freezes, therefore can't definitely determine cause
<yiannipa> if the problem persists I'll open a bug, or something
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<elmargol> Bug #24330 <- verry annoying
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24330 in kdeutils "CIFS mount blocks suspend/hibernate" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24330
<thekorn> good morning!
<danage> asac: could you point rtg to bug 278190 for me when you have a chance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278190 in linux "[ath9k] AR5418 frequently fails to connect to WEP/WPA network" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278190
<BUGabundo_work> good morning asac...
<BUGabundo_work> I think I just made a mistake
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> asac: ping
<asac> hi .... not sure what mistake that can be BUGabundo_work
<asac> danage: thats all properly scheduled ... not sure what you want here
<jibel> mvo: What's your opinion about bug 291262 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291262 in python-central "package python-psyco 1.6-1 failed to install/upgrade: pycentral pkginstall: not overwriting local files" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291262
<jibel> mvo: most of the python modules upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 are failing because of this.
<mvo> jibel: hey, thanks for all the triage you do currently, that is great stuff!
<mvo> jibel: I think the patch I posted is the appropriate solution, I think pycentral is overly cautious here
<mvo> at the expense of unneeded failures
<mvo> I would even vote for a SRU on this, but certainly it should go into jaunty
<jibel> mvo: shall we mark all those upgrades as duplicates of this master ? What do you think is the right policy to triage those bugs ?
<jibel> mvo: some triager are just marking them "invalid" but I don't believe this is a good from a user point of view
<jibel> s/good/good thing/
<mvo> jibel: yeah, I think we should dup them on this master
<mvo> and I also think marking them invalid is wrong, sure its the user who did something "wrong" but that should not screw the upgrade, it should just work, especially nice its easy to fix
<jibel> mvo: Ok. I'm at work right now and don't have too much time but I'll try to send an email to the bugsquad list as soon as I can to summarize this.
<jibel> mvo: thank you for your help.
<danage> asac: it's probably just my lack of knowledge then -- so there is no risk tim might "overlook" and not implement the patch?
<mvo> thanks jibel
<asac> danage: unlikely .. and it surely isnt my responsibility to mummy him ;)
<asac> danage: you can bug him directly ;)
<asac> but give this man some rest ;)
<asac> (like once every week might be a good idea ;))
<asac> in  #ubuntu-kernel
<danage> asac: i couldn't find him on this channel so i thought i might ask you. not trying to make this your responsibility & thanks for the pointer
<asac> no problem ;)
<BUGabundo_work> asac: I reported on bug 292054. not sure it was right
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292054 in network-manager "Some drivers take too long to associate (Was: network-manager 0.7 always asks for WPA passphrase)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292054
<danage> oh
<danage> BUGabundo_work: i think that may be related to bug 278190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278190 in linux "[ath9k] AR5418 frequently fails to connect to WEP/WPA network" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278190
<danage> asac: you recently commented on bug 187313. about that bug: i cannot reproduce, but i do get it. is there some way of setting up gdb so i can "record" what happens when it occurs? or do i need a VM for that? this bug is *really* annoying
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate popup-menu-item" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<asac> no
<asac> we need a way to reproduce
<danage> rats
<woody86> is anyone using the 5-A-Day applet in a KDE panel?
<thekorn> woody86: I'm not sure if this would work,
<thekorn> it is an explicit gnome applet and I don't know if the kde panel is able to show them
<thekorn> it is possible to use this applet in xfce as the xfce panel has a wrapper applet for gnome applets
<thekorn> don't know if such a thing exist for kde
<thekorn> woody86: if you found a way to use this applet in the kde panel, I'm happy to hear about it
<woody86> thekorn: that's what I was afraid of, but thanks :)
<BUGabundo_work> guys
<BUGabundo_work> can some one take a look at bug 284808 and tell me what's wrong?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284808 in linux "laptop hibernates without apparent reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284808
<Guest9038> hello, I have a bug with evolution, I can reproduce it, but I don't know how to submit a crash report
<Guest9038> I found this link:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingEvolution
<Guest9038> it say's: Program crash - Log files from the crash incident are required to track down these. Almost always, this will require the reporter to file in a nice backtrace (since most of the times we cannot reproduce it :-(). For example, see bug 106504. if  Apport is installed, a crash report will be generated under /var/crash.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106504 in evolution-data-server "Evolution crashes when searching the calendar" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106504
<Guest9038> apport is installed, but /var/crash is empty
<hggdh> Guest9038, yes. Did you get a crash?
<Guest9038> (evolution:2589): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_screen_is_composited: assertion `GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed
<Guest9038> Segmentation fault
<hggdh> and what Ubuntu version are you running?
<Guest9038> 8.10
<hggdh> Guest9038, indeed... apport is disabled on 8.10 now. For you to enable it 'sudo vi /etc/default/apport', and change énabled'from 0 to 1
<hggdh> Guest9038, *but* -- if the GdK-CRITICAL message has something to do with the crash, this sounds more like a compiz issue
<Guest9038> hggdh: thx, I'll try it again, the page saying: if apport is installed a crash report will be generated...
<Guest9038> hggdh: tried with and witout compiz, still crashed
<Guest9038> this is my first report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/294203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294203 in evolution "evolution crashes in calender mode" [Undecided,Invalid]
<hggdh> Guest9038, OK. We will need a crash report then. --- and... I will change the page to state 'if apport is enabled'
<Guest9038> hggdh: now I get (evolution:2781): evolution-shell-CRITICAL **: e_shell_set_crash_recovery: assertion `E_IS_SHELL (shell)' failed
<hggdh> Guest9038, not necessarily related to your crash
<Guest9038> and no crash report, not even warnings in cli
<Guest9038> I can still reproduce the crash
<hggdh> by default CRITICAL messages do not kill the program
<Guest9038> Segmentation fault
<Guest9038> jens@neo:~$ ls /var/crash/
<Guest9038> jens@neo:~$
<hggdh> Guest9038, did you enable apport?
<Guest9038> yes, and restarted it
<Guest9038> ow wait, didn't restart
<hggdh> this is interesting. Apport should have kicked in to handle the SEGV
<xteejx> Hey guys stupid question : What is the LOWEST version of Ubuntu that is now supported is it Hardy 8.04.1?
<BUGabundo_work> hggdh: apport only kicks in during devel. not on a stable release
<xteejx> BUGabundo_work: You can enable it
<BUGabundo_work> sure
<BUGabundo_work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<charlie-tca> No, it's actually 6.06, the previous LTS, which is supported until 9/09 for desktops
<hggdh> BUGabundo_work, yes. I asked the reporter to re-enable it
<BUGabundo_work> ubuntu-bug PID is his best choice
<BUGabundo_work> ah sorry
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<xteejx> OK, so only 6.06 8.04 and 8.10?
<BUGabundo_work> just read the tail of the log
<Pici> xteejx: And 7.10
<charlie-tca> xteejx: also, 7.10
<xteejx> Really? Damn lol So if someone is reporting bugs about 7.10 we can't just say "upgrade" kinda thing?
<xteejx> (in a nicer way obviously)
<BUGabundo_work> you can say, but you can't force...
<BUGabundo_work> and not all bugs will be fixed
<BUGabundo_work> mostly secutity only
<BUGabundo_work> Pici: bug 284808 makes any sense to you ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284808 in linux "laptop hibernates without apparent reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284808
<xteejx> Of course, but surely they can enable the backports for their version and get more updates that way for the more serious issues right? I'm new to triaging :)
<Guest9038> xteejx: you can tell them to use the backports repo cant't you?
<Guest9038> I'm to slow
<xteejx> Guest9038: Sure, was just checking, don't want to mess up first time hehe
<xteejx> Oops me too now lol
<Pici> BUGabundo_work: I'll take a look, gotta go for a conference call right now though
<xteejx> Bugabundo_work: I don't suppose your laptop happens to be Hp or Compaq does it?
<BUGabundo_work> no prob Pici
<BUGabundo_work> nope
<BUGabundo_work> ASI/asustek S37S
<xteejx> OK no worries, just have been seeing a lot of HP/Compaq problems recently
<xteejx> ACPI problems etc
<BUGabundo_work> I could file it against acpi....
<BUGabundo_work> but logs don't show anything
<BUGabundo_work> and I can't find a way to manually force the behaviour
<BUGabundo_work> some times I'm 15min away from it, and it goes to sleep
<BUGabundo_work> when GPM is set to OFF on AC and 45 min on bat
<BUGabundo_work> other times I'm even using it, and it goes to sleep
<Guest9038> hggdh: any Idea's about what I have to do to get the crash report?
<BUGabundo_work> it also happened a few times when running with more then 50% (1h) of battery
<xteejx> BUGabundo_work: Personally I'd file it under linux as chances are it's a kernel problem, but can't say for sure without further info.
<xteejx> BUGabundo_work: Suggestion: It's not overheating at all is it? You might want to check temp.
<BUGabundo_work> 53ºC
<BUGabundo_work> it doesn't change much
<BUGabundo_work> disk is at 58ºC
<BUGabundo_work> GPU at 36ºC
<xteejx> bug 200919 : Did I do the right thing with this marking it Incomplete it's been sitting there without anything from the reporter for 8 months
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200919 in ubuntu "T-Sinus 111card (PCMCIA) - cannot connect to wifi" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200919
<hggdh> Guest9038, one apport is enabled, you should have it as soon as Evo crashes
<xteejx> 53 system? hmm not that then
<hggdh> if it is not happening... then you can do it the hard way
<BUGabundo_work> Guest9038: get its pid and the run ubuntu-bug «PID»
<xteejx> Guest9038: You can get the PID using the "top" command or checking in processes
<Guest9038> xteejx: the pid of evolution?
<Guest9038> do I run this before it crashes? or after it has crashed?
<BUGabundo_work> during evo running
<Guest9038> ok
<Guest9038> but then apport starts to get data at once, before I reproduced the crash
<seb128_> are you sure it's crashing?
<seb128_> did you run apport start?
<Guest9038> I get a segmentation fault, and the window disapears
<homy> Hi! I have a question: What advantages do I have when I join the Ubuntu BugSquad team in launchpad? Can't I also triage bugs the same without being in that team?
<Guest9038> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67975/
<seb128> do you have any .apport* in your user directory? did you try "start" rather than "restart"?
<seb128> restart doesn't do what you think, try doing start
<Guest9038> ok seb128, thanx, that fixed my problem...
<Guest9038> weird, I tought restart would also start it...
<BUGabundo_work> me too
<seb128> no
<BUGabundo_work> seb128: so stuff like /etc/init.d/postfix restart or
<BUGabundo_work>  /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart aint the same as
<BUGabundo_work> stop && start ?
<seb128> BUGabundo_work: you can use your editor on the apport script and look at what it's doing
<seb128> some do a stop and start
<seb128> not sure if that's worth a bug, you can try to ask pitti directly on IRC
<BUGabundo_work> never thought about it...
<BUGabundo_work> its one of those thing a person tends to assume that it just works like that
<murdok> hello asac , are you there?
<asac> on a call now
<murdok> okay, make me know when you are free for 5 minutes
<Guest9038> BUGabundo_work: if you look at the /etc/init.d/apport source code a restart only call's set_maxsize, but no stop and no start...
<homy> If I join BugSquad launchpad team, do I get an email for every new ubuntu bug that is reported ?
<chrisccoulson> nope
<chrisccoulson> there is another team you can subscribe too if you want that
<chrisccoulson> i think#
<chrisccoulson> but i wouldn't advise you do that;)
<homy> no, I wouldn't want that email, thats why I'm asking :)
<homy> Anyway, what good is it to be in the BugSquad launchpad team? I mean, can't also also triage bugs the same without being in it?
<chrisccoulson> yes you can, but you will also receive e-mails from the bugsquad mailing list (which is a low traffic list)
<chrisccoulson> that can be very useful
<homy> thanks! I think I'll try triaging a bug or two like that and if I like doing it, I'll join the BugSquad team.
<chrisccoulson> homy - have you had a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<homy> yes, I also listened in the "How to triage Bugs" lesson in #ubuntu-classroom yesterday
<chrisccoulson> good good
<chrisccoulson> also this is very useful, but you may be aware of it already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<homy> thanks, I only saw subsites of that up to now. Thanks, I bookmarked it.
<murdok> asac: did you finish :?
<asac> murdok: right now
<murdok> asac: it's about bug 293290 . I am the reporter, and I don't understand you still your reply and why it's incomplete
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293290 in firefox-3.0 "firefox download-manager won't open downloaded doc file (e.g. in openoffice)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293290
<murdok> I changed the status to save time, and I had done it a lot of times without nobody complained
<murdok> the question is answered, why do you think it must be still incomplete?
<asac> murdok: i will come around and ask for more questions
<asac> just because you answered the first one, doesnt mean its complete and there are no more questions left
<asac> murdok: by bumping status to confirmed you make this bug be less likely to be looked at by me
<murdok> then you can set it back to incomplete, isn't it the method?
<asac> murdok: no
<asac> thats cumbersome
<asac> murdok: the procedure is that reporter doesnt change status at all
<asac> only triagers do that
<murdok> okay if you say that, but I have never read that.
<murdok> anyway you could give friendlier answers not like that one, when I read it this afternoon I thought at the beginning that I had broken last xorg at least
<maco_> asac: sometimes they mark confirmed when they get someone else showing up and "me too"ing...dont they?
<asac> maco_: define "they" ... there are certainly a bunch of people confirming things with me too. yes
<asac> i dont mind. its just that i complain if reporters change their own bug status ;)
<murdok> wow i thought the code of conduct should be followed by everyone
<murdok> not only by those who mind
<maco_> asac: asac well, i recall saying on a list one time (devel discuss?) what the wiki page says, which is that confirm means there's enough info, which resulted in someone (bdmurray?) going "huh? no that's triage" and then we check the wiki and oh wait confirmed has way too high a bar, it does look like triage, oops, change confirmed to mean it's reproducible
<maco_> i think one wiki page still says that
<asac> maco: i think its well understood that confirmed is a bogus state
<asac> without much benefit
<maco> oh.
<asac> there are discussions to remove it completely
<asac> maybe its ment to be a staging area for those that dont have permissions to push to triage
<asac> kind of "suggest as triaged for developers and qa folks"
<asac> maco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<asac> thats the specific handbook for firefox triaging ;)
<maco> yeah, ive seen that
<asac> so there is kind of meangin for confirmed even for me
<maco> HowToTriage is the page that seems to make confirmed be more like triaged
<BUGabundo> asac: wpa entreprise is working fine today! FYI
<BUGabundo> connected at 1st attemped
<asac> BUGabundo: what variant is that?
<asac> PEAP or TTLS?
<BUGabundo> TTLS
<BUGabundo> tell me what you want me to log.... lol
<BUGabundo> I'll have to send current logs
<BUGabundo> 'cause I won't risk not reconnecting
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> asac: what's theat VPN bug? I need to email it to our Local groups so they know how to work around that server miss configuration!
<asac> BUGabundo: sorry. so how did you workaround?=
<asac> BUGabundo: oh ok
<BUGabundo> diferent machine .... lol
<asac> yes. that bugs should be on the intrepid list for -pptp
<BUGabundo> can't find LP id for it
<asac> BUGabundo: look for intrepid bugs for -pptp should be just two or so ;)
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/network-manager-pptp
<asac> 4 to be correwct
<asac> think the first is your
<BUGabundo> Bug #259168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259168 in pptp-linux "Network Manager unable to connect to PPTP VPN" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259168
<drunkenkilla> hello
<drunkenkilla> i have some problems to regulate the brightness... today i tested pre-release of fedora 10 and i could change the brightness with the applet in the panel. but the fn-keys doesn't work in fedora too
<BUGabundo> do you have a an ibm drunkenkilla?
<BUGabundo> pitty added some work arounds... some time ago...
<drunkenkilla> BUGabundo: no i have a samsung notebook
<drunkenkilla> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/219116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219116 in hal-info "Screen brightness doesn't work with Samsung R70 T7300 Despina" [Undecided,New]
<drunkenkilla> thats the bugreport
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> I'll guess you will have to wait for some dev to look at it
<BUGabundo> drunkenkilla: don't nominate it, ok?
<drunkenkilla> i'm waiting till april 08 ;)
<drunkenkilla> ok
<BUGabundo> 09 you mean!
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> 20 of november you will have alpha1
<drunkenkilla> yes 09^^
<drunkenkilla> no april 08
<drunkenkilla> Reported by  drunkenkilla  on 2008-04-18
<drunkenkilla> it's a long time ago
<chrisccoulson> drunkenkilla - your bug report could use some more info really
<drunkenkilla> which infos?
<chrisccoulson> your dmesg shows some unknown scancodes. it would be useful to know whih keys these scancodes actually corresponded to on your notebook
<chrisccoulson> that would be needed in order to make the hal-info change to register these keys
<chrisccoulson> the scancodes are e008 and e009
<chrisccoulson> and if you could also attach the output of "lshal" too
<chrisccoulson> then iu'll have a look at the other hal-info changes for similar problems and see how easy it is to implement. if it's not too hard, then i'll do it when i get the chance
<chrisccoulson> it looks pretty trivial to do actually
<drunkenkilla> ok first i added the lshal
<drunkenkilla> today i tried the acpi-fix but it doesn't help me
<drunkenkilla> chrisccoulson: keys...scancodes...do you mean something like this?: http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-keymap-check.html
<chrisccoulson> if you do something like "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" and then press each non-working key in turn, an error will be reported to the terminal containing the scancode for each keypress
<chrisccoulson> thats the bit i need. you've already posted the scancodes in the bug report, but the problem is i don't know which keys they belong too
<chrisccoulson> hi - the output of lshal in your bug report looks wrong. it looks like the output of dmesg instead
<chrisccoulson> and could you please attach the output of lshal instead of posting inline? to do this, run "lshal > lshal.log" and attach the file "lshal.log" to the bug report
<drunkenkilla> chrisccoulson: i tipped tail -f /var/... and when i'm tipping the fn-keys no error is shown
<chrisccoulson> what about /var/log/syslog?
<drunkenkilla> something like this comes:
<drunkenkilla> Nov  5 20:25:40 drunkenkilla-laptop kernel: [ 5202.298802] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x89 on isa0060/serio0).
<drunkenkilla> Nov  5 20:25:40 drunkenkilla-laptop kernel: [ 5202.298821] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e009 <keycode>' to make it known.
<chrisccoulson> thats right. now, which key did you press to make that happen. that is the missing link;)
<chrisccoulson> and i could still do with the output of lshal, as described above
<chrisccoulson> i'm not quite sure wht the other data is that you posted
<drunkenkilla> i pressed once fn-key+up arrow and fn-key+down arrow
<chrisccoulson> ok, but one of those keys corresponds to scancode e008 and the other key corresponds to scancode e009
<chrisccoulson> which way round is it?
<drunkenkilla> Nov  5 20:28:56 drunkenkilla-laptop kernel: [ 5398.061901] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.
<drunkenkilla>    this ist fn-key+up arrow
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<drunkenkilla> i upped the lshal.log
<chrisccoulson> thanks drunkenkilla. did you have an external keyboard connected when you ran lshal?
<drunkenkilla> no
<chrisccoulson> hmmm. that's odd. there appears to be 2 keyboards;)
<drunkenkilla> now i'm tipping on the notebook-keyboard...sometimes, when i'm at home, i'm tipping on an external keyboard but not now
<chrisccoulson> thanks anyway, i think there is enough info in there now. i'll work on it soon and then ask you to test a modified hal-info
<drunkenkilla> ok thank chrisccoulson
<drunkenkilla> thanks
<drunkenkilla> bye
<unenough> hey, i have an annoying problem, sometimes when i have connection problems to a wifi, nm-applet suddenly disappears from the panel
<unenough> until i reboot
<Awsoonn> unenough: did you check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<Awsoonn> it's probably crashing and you should file a bug and atach a backtrace. It;s not as dificult as it sounds. :)
<weboide> Hi, I want to work on fixing watch files in some packages I found in the UEHS, I'd like to know if that'd helpful and what I should do after it's been fixed. (posting a debdiff in a bug report or sthg else?)
<weboide> *if that'd be
<unenough> Awsoonn, i don't think it's difficult, i'm a developer too. just annoying that i have to spend time on it. But thanks for the link, i'll do that next time it happens.
<drunkenkilla> chrisccoulson: hello
<chrisccoulson> hi
<drunkenkilla> i installed your hal-info
<chrisccoulson> what happened?
<drunkenkilla> when i press the fn-key+up/down arrow, the icon comes for change the brightness but then the other keys doesn't work, the mouse-keys doesn't work right...
<chrisccoulson> does the brightness change? and which other keys don't work?
<drunkenkilla> i can't press any keys...
<drunkenkilla> the brightness doesn't change
<chrisccoulson> could you post the output of lshal to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<drunkenkilla> yes mom
<drunkenkilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68052/
<chrisccoulson> this is with the update hal-info isn't it?
<drunkenkilla> this is with the update hal-info
<chrisccoulson> thats odd
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why it made any difference. the HAL quirk i added didn't apply for some reason
<drunkenkilla> i updated the gnome-power-manager from you too
<chrisccoulson> ah, i wouldn't do that;)
<drunkenkilla> too late^
<chrisccoulson> the hal quirk did actually add. i'm not sure why it causes your problem though
<drunkenkilla> hmm
<drunkenkilla> i'm changing the gnome-power-manager back...
<drunkenkilla> ok i will press the fn-keys now
<drunkenkilla> maybe that i must reboot it
<drunkenkilla> re
<drunkenkilla> i got some bugs now in the windows...i must reboot
<drunkenkilla> re
<drunkenkilla> chrisccoulson: when i press the fn-key+up/down-arrow, then the other keys doesn't work...i must press ctrl+alt+F1 and then ctrl+alt+f7 and then it works
<drunkenkilla> but not fine
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm. that's odd. that sounds like a separate issue
<chrisccoulson> i've got to go at the moment. if i'm around later, i'll ask you for some more info
<drunkenkilla> ok
<bdmurray> jibel: weren't you talking about an ubuntu-studio upgrade bug once?
<jibel> bdmurray: yes I did
<bdmurray> jibel: is bug 288608 a duplicate of that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288608 in ubuntu "Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntustudio-menu_0.10_all.deb'  The upgrade will continue but the '/var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntustudio-menu_0.10_all.deb' package may be in a not working state. Please consider submitting a bugreport about it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288608
<jibel> bdmurray: not much info on this report. Could he provide the output of the upgrade ?
<jibel> bdmurray: the master report is bug 276503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276503 in ubuntustudio-menu "package ubuntustudio-menu 0.10 failed to install/upgrade: there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276503
<jibel> bdmurray: I've talked to luisbg about it few days ago, but I've got no feedback since then and I don't know if he's working on it.
<bdmurray> jibel: did you get any traction with that bug?
<jibel> bdmurray: I've asked for help on #ubuntustudio and #ubuntu-devel but no one followed up.
<bdmurray> jibel: there's an ubuntu-studio-users mailing list
<bdmurray> oh, and a devel one
<bdmurray> hmm, the devel one loks mostly like bug mail
<bdmurray> jibel: I pinged a dev in #ubuntu-devel about it
<jibel> bdmurray: The devel seems to be simply the recipient for launchpad bug mails and developers are not very active on the users one.
<jibel> bdmurray: Impressive, I can see that you're more influent than I am ;)
<bdmurray> I just happened to know a good person to ask.
<jibel> bdmurray: I had tried since he was in the changelog but I probably don't know the magic words.
<jibel> bdmurray: Do you know where I can reach the maintainer of wubi ?
<jibel> bdmurray: I have another metabug in my bag. bug 252900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252900 in wubi "vfat : wubi 8.04.1-rev506 kernel upgrade fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252900
<bdmurray> He's xivulon on IRC and shows up in #ubuntu-installer
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/~ago
<jibel> bdmurray: I haven't tried #ubuntu-installer. will do. thanks,
<bdmurray> jibel: Did you see his comment on that bug?
<jibel> bdmurray: Yes I have, but we have to find a more user friendly way to tell the user that it doesn't work except just a failure.
<bdmurray> I agree that would be best.
<jibel> bdmurray: If we know that kernel upgrade doesn't work then maybe kernel upgrade could simply be locked.
<jibel> bdmurray: we have the same kind of issue with users trying to upgrade a live cd from a memory stick. It just fails.
<jspiro> hi all.  Each time cllaudyu types "sudo apt-get update
<jspiro> ", she gets "Segmentation faultchete... 1%"
<jspiro> cllaudyu: (is it "she"?  your nick sounds female)
<cllaudyu> is he
<jspiro> sorry
<cllaudyu> that's ok :))
<jspiro> i told him he probably ran into a bug, and should report it.  Could someone here please help cllaudyu figure out if this is a known bug, and if not, how to report it?
<cllaudyu> thank you
<cllaudyu> but i think i will get help far more hard
<jspiro> what does "more hard" mean?
<cllaudyu> i mean in never
<cllaudyu> i don't know what to do
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  (each time you see a segmentation fault, that means there is a serious bug in apt-get that should be fixed.  And if you are experiencing the bug, there are probably a hundred or more other people who have experienced the same bug as you before.)
<cllaudyu> jspiro i hope there is a simple solution for this
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  there may be a simple solution.  But if you do the simple solution, then the bug will remain unfixed for everyone else.  If you report the bug, then you will be helping all other Ubuntu users experiencing the bug.
<cllaudyu> jspiro repporting i want but how do i repport the bugg?
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  you wait here for someone else here to help you.  I am not sure, but probably they will tell you how to upgrade to the newest apt from a newer Ubuntu, verify the bug still exists, get a backtrace, rebuild with dpkg-buildpackage if you don't have symbols in the backtrace, try again to get the backtrace, and upload it.
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  It is hard but they can tell you everything to type.
<hggdh> cllaudyu, what is your Ubuntu version?
<cllaudyu> hggdh 8.04
<hggdh> cllaudyu, OK. when you get hte segmentation fault, do you see a pop-up stating something about "apport"?
<cllaudyu> no
<cllaudyu> i just tipe in terminal sudo apt-get update
 * jspiro idly wonders: (do segfaulting console apps ever cause apport to pop up?)
<cllaudyu> and i get
 * jspiro didn't know console apps could.
<hggdh> jspiro, they should
<jspiro> it's annoying how it isn't for cllaudyu then.
<hggdh> there is a reason: apport is usually disabled on stable releases
<cllaudyu> i just done an update command and it got me this in the terminal
<cllaudyu> Segmentation faultchete... 18%
<hggdh> cllaudyu, and you get the shell prompt again, right?
<cllaudyu> yes
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> let's check if apport is enabled: on the terminal 'sudo vi /etc/default/apport'
<jspiro> hggdh: not nano?
<hggdh> or nano
<jspiro> hggdh: or gedit, better yet :)
 * hggdh uses vi
<jspiro> cllaudyu: sudo gedit /etc/default/apport
<hggdh> the important piece is to open it under an editor ;-)
<cllaudyu> it opened
<cllaudyu> know?
<hggdh> not check if 'enabled=1' -- if it is =0, make it =1
<hggdh> s/not/now/
<hggdh> cllaudyu, did you check?
<cllaudyu> yes
<hggdh> and?
<hggdh> =0 or =1?
<cllaudyu> it was =0
<cllaudyu> i put it =1
<cllaudyu> now??
<hggdh> OK. save the file, then 'sudo invoke-rc.d apport start'
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  After you do something that we tell you to do, please tell us you did it.  Otherwise we won't know you did it  :)
<cllaudyu> i wrote the command
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> now
<hggdh> run apt-get again
<jspiro> sudo apt-get update
<cllaudyu> i'l run it know
<cllaudyu> i think it's workong
<cllaudyu> working
<jspiro> cllaudyu: what do you see?
<cllaudyu> Segmentation Fault (core dumped)
<hggdh> do you now get a pop-up?
<cllaudyu> it didn't work
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-06
<hggdh> are you running X?
<hggdh> (KDE, Gnome, etc)
<cllaudyu> gnome
<hggdh> and this is a gnome-terminal you are executing the commands under?
<cllaudyu> yes
<hggdh> weird...
<jspiro> cllaudyu: do you see apport yet?
<cllaudyu> i got a error apt get terminated unexpected
<jspiro> cllaudyu: yes, that is apport
<hggdh> in a pop-up?
<cllaudyu> now i repport?
<cllaudyu> yes
<hggdh> you wait a bit while it collects data, then it should prompt you to send the data or not
<hggdh> select send
<cllaudyu> it's sending
<cllaudyu> it was sent
<cllaudyu> that's it?
<hggdh> no
<cllaudyu> my browser opened
<hggdh> now you file the bug
<cllaudyu> i logged in launchpad what do i do nesxt?
<cllaudyu> next
<jspiro> cllaudyu: hggdh told you, "now you file the bug".
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  fill in all the questions that your web browser asks you.  If you are not sure, then ask us what to type.
<hggdh> brb
<cllaudyu> browser crashed
<jspiro> cllaudyu: :(
<cllaudyu> i lost it
<jspiro> cllaudyu: then you will have to do this again:  sudo apt-get update
<cllaudyu> if i log in again how do i do it?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: wait: which browser?
<cllaudyu> firefox
<jspiro> cllaudyu: start Firefox again.  Applications > Internet > Firefox
<jspiro> it may be able to take you back to where you were before the crash
<cllaudyu> it crashed again
<cllaudyu> no
<cllaudyu> it didn't
<cllaudyu> it the ubuntu home page
<cllaudyu> :((
<jspiro> cllaudyu: ok.  quit the browser, then sudo apt-get update
<cllaudyu> sudo apt-get updated now it worked
<cllaudyu> is this ok?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: did you get a segmentation fault?
<cllaudyu> no
<cllaudyu> it worked fine
<jspiro> cllaudyu: wait
<cllaudyu> il do it again
<jspiro> cllaudyu: do you also have any other operating system than Linux?
<cllaudyu> only xp
<jspiro> cllaudyu: does xp work perfectly?
<cllaudyu> no
<jspiro> cllaudyu: or have you been having crashing and other weird problems there too?
<cllaudyu> yes
<jspiro> if so: what kinds?
<cllaudyu> it crashes often
<jspiro> do you have any idea what's wrong?
<cllaudyu> no i really don't
<jspiro> cllaudyu: how about ubuntu?  do programs crash often too?
<cllaudyu> it just restarts for no reason
<cllaudyu> ubuntu does not restart but some programs crashes
<cllaudyu> yes
<jspiro> cllaudyu: (in ubuntu, when programs crash, they disappear from your screen.  You might see the words "Segmentation fault" or you might not.)
<cllaudyu> i haven't seen it
<cllaudyu> maybe if i open them in terminal
<jspiro> cllaudyu: you can start them in a terminal like this:
<jspiro> firefox &
<cllaudyu> xchat crashed earlyer and did got no error pop-up
<jspiro> or: xchat &
<jspiro> or similar
<cllaudyu> i'l try with firefox
<jspiro> cllaudyu: yes, there was no pop-up because apport was off.
<jspiro> now apport is enabled, so you will see apport every time a program crashes.
<cllaudyu> now it's on and i'l get pop-ups
<cllaudyu> ok
<cllaudyu> then
<cllaudyu> when i have a chrash
<jspiro> cllaudyu: yes.  every time a program crashes, please report it.  Use your real email address.  You will get emails back if we need more information.  You will get emails also when a problem is fixed.
<cllaudyu> what do i do in launchapd?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: you fill in the blanks then click "Submit".  if you need help, ask us here in this channel (#ubuntu-bugs)
<cllaudyu> ok thanks
<cllaudyu> i'l ask help at soon as i have a problem
<jspiro> cllaudyu: excellent.  by filling in apport reports, you can help make ubuntu better.
<jspiro> all : how likely is it that cllaudyu is experiencing hardware problems which are leading to his repeated crashes?
<hggdh> jspiro, I sort of doubt
<jspiro> what else could it be?
<hggdh> sigsegv is usually memory management
<jspiro> what do you mean?
<jspiro> so he doesn't have enough ram?
<jspiro> that shouldn't mean crashing.
<hggdh> no,
<cllaudyu> i have 256 mb ram isn't that enough?
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  I don't know.  Anyone?
<cllaudyu> 512mb ram is required of ubuntu?
<hggdh> it is sort of on the low side, but this should not be the sigsegv cause
<cllaudyu> for*
<hggdh> sigsegv usually is caused by program errors on memory usage
<hggdh> jspiro, 256M will probably limit what you can run under Gnome (before starting to trash heavily on swap space)
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  Computers use "swap" so if it runs out of RAM, it saves some of your memory to disk temporarily.  You can tell your computer is swapping when your computer becomes extremely sluggish, and the red hard-disk-usage light on the front of your desktop computer turns on continuously, for 10 seconds or more.
<cllaudyu> ok
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  I think there is a way to use the Gnome System Monitor to check on swap, but I don't know how.  And I don't have the Gnome System Monitor installed on my computer.
<jspiro> You have it though.
<cllaudyu> i created swap partition with 1GB if it's ok then i shouldn't have no prblms
<cllaudyu> right?
<cllaudyu> swap is used only 12.3%
<cllaudyu> could my computer/programs crash if i have big CPU usage?
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  1GB is enough swap.
<cllaudyu> i had apport again
<cllaudyu> i'm on launchpad
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  I don't think they would crash more because you don't have enough RAM.
<cllaudyu> it's a list of repports but none of them reaches to one i have
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  But if you are using more than 0% of swap, then switching back and forth between multiple programs will be slower.
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  skip the list
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  report a new bug
<cllaudyu> and now
<cllaudyu> what info cand i write???
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  which program crashed?
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  what was the last thing you did?
<jspiro> (if you remember)
<jspiro> if it is a web browser, what was the last link you clicked on?
<cllaudyu> i done command sudo apt-get update in terminal
<jspiro> cllaudyu: and what did it say onscreen?
<cllaudyu> i just subbmit it?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: what did apt-get say?
<cllaudyu> apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV
<jspiro> cllaudyu: what did it say in the terminal?
<cllaudyu> segmantation fault
<jspiro> cllaudyu: what else?  a percentage?
<cllaudyu> no just that
<cllaudyu> i just click on submmit
<jspiro> cllaudyu: what are the next 3 lines after the line "sudo apt-get update"?
<cllaudyu> ?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: no
<jspiro> cllaudyu: the next 3 lines in your terminal
<cllaudyu> wait
<cllaudyu> the urls from where it was updating
<jspiro> cllaudyu: what is the last line before "Segmentation fault"?
<cllaudyu> complete chech something like it
<jspiro> cllaudyu: the exact and complete line please
<cllaudyu> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jspiro> cllaudyu: what is the entire line right before that one?
<cllaudyu> it interupted updating
<cllaudyu> it was  aurl
<cllaudyu> url
<jspiro> cllaudyu: which url?  please copy and paste the whole line.
<cllaudyu> http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free Sources
<jspiro> cllaudyu: 1 minute please
<cllaudyu> ok
<jspiro> cllaudyu: that was not a whole line.  It should start with Get, Ign, or Hit.
<jspiro> cllaudyu: it should end with a number or a letter.
<jspiro> cllaudyu: please try copying and pasting again :)
<cllaudyu> ok
<cllaudyu> Atins http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free Packages
<cllaudyu> Atins http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/free Sources
<cllaudyu> Atins http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free Sources
<cllaudyu> Adus 6511B în 1s (5665B/s)
<cllaudyu> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<cllaudyu> is this ok?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: yes
<jspiro> cllaudyu: then title the report this: apt-get segfaulted right after "Got 6511B in 1s" when I typed "sudo apt-get update"
<cllaudyu> ok
<jspiro> cllaudyu: when you write the report, copy and paste everything that apt-get told you, starting with "sudo apt-get update" and ending with "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<cllaudyu> i pasted it
<cllaudyu> now i submmit it
<cllaudyu> done
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  what is the URL?
<cllaudyu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/294460
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<jspiro> cllaudyu: thank you very much for your bug report.
<cllaudyu> thank you too
<jspiro> cllaudyu: by the way, if you use English every time you use apt-get, it will be easier for us to understand your bug reports.  To do an apt-get update in English, do this:
<jspiro> LANG=C sudo apt-get update
<jspiro> everyone :  It tells me "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.  You are logged in as Jason Spiro."  Why?
<jspiro> (when trying to view cllaudy's bug)
<hggdh> nobody is cleared to look at the bug until apport finishes processing it
<jspiro> how long does that usually take?
<hggdh> when an apport crash bug is filed, only the apport bot has access to it -- it will extract the coredump, process it, and then release the bug
<hggdh> about 10 to 20 min
<hggdh> (depends on the load)
<jspiro> is there a way we can bump this bug to earlier in the queue?  If not, why not?
<jspiro> :)
<hggdh> cuz it is automated processing ;-)
<hggdh> meanwhile, you can look at the birds singing, chirping, or doing whatever it is birds do
<hggdh> :-D
<cllaudyu> what Changed security from Private to Public means?
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  it means everybody can see your report now.
<hggdh> it means now everybody can look at the bug
<hggdh> before only those subscribed could
<cllaudyu> aaa
<hggdh> all apport bugs with a crashdump are private
<cllaudyu> hope this will help
<hggdh> cllaudyu, we should get a nice backtrace (hopefully), and we will go from there
<cllaudyu> i changed security to public
<jspiro> cllaudyu: thank you, I can see it now.
<jspiro> Stacktrace:
<jspiro>  #0 0xb7e9ae10 in ?? ()
<jspiro>  #1 0x34323264 in ?? ()
<jspiro>  Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<jspiro> StacktraceTop:
<jspiro>  ?? ()
<jspiro>  ?? ()
<jspiro> anyone?
<jspiro> what does the above mean?
<jspiro> ah, it is still not retraced.  it is tagged "need-i386-retrace"
<cllaudyu> what that means?
<hggdh> right now it means apport has not yet worked on the coredump
<hggdh> so we have to wait
<cllaudyu> aha
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  Feel free to go have a hot drink, or go outside, while waiting.  In fact, you can quit from IRC if you want.  If you are not on IRC anymore when we look at the bug, we will add a comment and launchpad.net will email the comment to you.
<hggdh> cllaudyu, just for curiosity -- on a terminal, type 'vmstat'
<hggdh> it will print out 3 lines; copy the LAST one here
<cllaudyu> 1  1 127080  41784   8112 101932    8   22   150    78  259  702 25  5 67  3
<cllaudyu> got it?
<jspiro> hggdh:  when you surround command names by single quotes, some people type the quotes by accident.  :)  I usually use colons like: vmstat
<hggdh> different styles, I guess :-)
<cllaudyu> i pasted the last line
<jspiro> cllaudyu: yes, we saw it.
<hggdh> thanks. you are indeed low on memory, but not critical
<cllaudyu> ok
<cllaudyu> hope to see some results soon i'm out bye
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  thanks again for the report.  Results won't be immediate.
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  it could take 1 day, or it could take 2 weeks, or more.
<cllaudyu> it's no prblem for
<cllaudyu> me
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  if you are usually on IRC, add a comment to the report
<cllaudyu> ok
<jspiro> tell us you are usually on freenode, and that your nickname is cllaudyu.  Then we can send you a /msg even if you aren't in any channel.
<jspiro> cllaudyu: or we can email you.
<cllaudyu> i'l better receive emails
<jspiro> cllaudyu: no promise
<cllaudyu> ok
<jspiro> cllaudyu: we are all volunteers.  But we will try.
<cllaudyu> thanks
<jspiro> you're welcome.
<cllaudyu> i'm romanian by the way
<jspiro> i am canadian
<cllaudyu> my english is a not so good
<jspiro> I am in Eastern Standard Time.  I think GMT-0700
<jspiro> cllaudyu: your english is good enough :)
<cllaudyu> too be understood i know
<cllaudyu> but i don't really understand when somebody tells me something
<cllaudyu> special long phrases
<jspiro> Your vocabulary and grammar are very good.  Two things you should work on are homonyms and spelling.  to/too and now/know are examples.  You can learn more by reading websites in English, watching TV in English (www.hulu.com),
<jspiro> cllaudyu: listening to radio in English (www.shoutcast.net), and speaking in English on IRC.
<cllaudyu> thanks for thoose links
<cllaudyu> i will try my best
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  you're welcome.  Also, always keep an English -> Romanian dictionary nearby, so you can look up all the words you don't know.  Try https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:1/cat:37?sort=popular for dictionary software
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  also, when you don't understand what someone means, tell them you are ESL, and ask them to explain using simpler language.
<jspiro> (a speaker of English as a Second Language)
<cllaudyu> ok i understood
<cllaudyu> thank you very much
<jspiro> you're welcome.
<jspiro> cllaudyu: for more help with english, see channel ##english
<cllaudyu> i think i can get help only by writing it.... i learned it since a child but didn't got so interested of it...
<hggdh> cllaudyu, we can understand you, don't worry
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  yes.  I understood you fine.
<cllaudyu> i'm worring about my spelling
<cllaudyu> worried
<jspiro> cllaudyu: your spelling is good enough for us to understand.
<hggdh> cllaudyu, this is irc. *everybody* writes wrong
<jspiro> cllaudyu: when somebody writes "know" instead of "now", or "too" instead of "to", we know what you mean.
<jspiro> cllaudyu: if you are very worried, use an XChat built-in spellchecker.  But it is not important.
<cllaudyu> think about some people who does not know english...
<cllaudyu> yeah, the time there is different from here
<cllaudyu> eastern european time
<cllaudyu> i think it's daylight over there
<jspiro> cllaudyu: it is night here in Toronto, Canada.
<cllaudyu> here is ooo the darkest night
<cllaudyu> 03:30
<jspiro> cllaudyu: then go to sleep :) wait for an email from us.
<cllaudyu> i can't sleep thanks
 * jspiro always finds that when I turn off my computer, I fall asleep sooner.
<jspiro> my brother, OTOH, counts sheep in his imagination
<jspiro> they say it works.
<cllaudyu> i know that in canada there are tow languages spoken french and english am i right?
<woody86> cllaudyu- yes, that's correct
<cllaudyu> i'd love to count girls in my imagiantion...
<woody86> cllaudyu- french more so on the eastern side if I'm not mistaken
<jspiro> cllaudyu: but here in Toronto, 97% or so of people speak English.
<jspiro> only
<cllaudyu> strange thing!
<jspiro> in Montreal, more than 50% speak French.  in Quebec City, more than 75%
<cllaudyu> i wonder how thit it get this way
<jspiro> cllaudyu: the French came from France to Quebec province many years ago.  everyone else went to other parts of Canada.
<cllaudyu> canada is split appart from america?
<woody86> cllaudyu- nope, we butt right up against eachother
<cllaudyu> i would love to be canadian
<cllaudyu> ;)
<woody86> cllaudyu- you're telling me :) I'm moving to Vancouver in a couple years
<cllaudyu> woddy86 good for you.... search for romania to see where i'm from
<cllaudyu> i guess you'l be amazed
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  could you move to Western Europe?
<cllaudyu> i could
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  you do know a lot of English already, which must help, no?
<cllaudyu> yes...
<cllaudyu> but in europe there's spoken ither kinds of languges
<cllaudyu> other
<cllaudyu> german deutsch
<cllaudyu> french i should have to know every one of them
<cllaudyu> i wonder if you have heard of romania?
<cllaudyu> or from were did you heard of it...
<jspiro> cllaudyu: my aunt's family is from romania.
<jspiro> my family is from hungary.
<cllaudyu> strange combination
<cllaudyu> maybe we're relatives :)
<jspiro> cllaudyu: (btw i see at https://launchpad.net/~cllaudyu1987 that you didn't fill in a public email address.  It would be helpful.)
<jspiro> cllaudyu: could be :)
<cllaudyu> hmmm
<cllaudyu> where to fiil it?
<cllaudyu> trust me i don't know a thing
<cllaudyu> on that launchpap
<jspiro> cllaudyu: https://launchpad.net/~cllaudyu/+edit
<cllaudyu> i'm learning do
<cllaudyu> page not found
<cllaudyu> i'm logging in
<cllaudyu> hopefully finding a way
<cllaudyu> to add my mail
<jspiro> cllaudyu: oops.  it is https://launchpad.net/~cllaudyu1987/+editemails
<cllaudyu> it's allready there
<cllaudyu> is not visible?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: not visible.
<cllaudyu> how to maki it
<cllaudyu> visible?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: go to https://launchpad.net/~cllaudyu1987/+edit
<cllaudyu> i could add the same mail again?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: at the bottom, remove the "X" from "Hide my email addresses from other Launchpad users"
<cllaudyu> ok its done
<cllaudyu> do you see it know?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: yes, thank you.
<cllaudyu> youre wellcome
<jspiro> also, if you go to https://launchpad.net/~cllaudyu1987/+editircnicknames you can write your IRC nickname there.
<cllaudyu> hope your not spamming
<jspiro> cllaudyu: no, i am just making sure we can reach you through launchpad about the bug
<cllaudyu> channel and server?
<hggdh> jspiro, any comments in the bug will be mailed to cllaudyu
<jspiro> hggdh: ah.
<hggdh> automagically
<cllaudyu> network
<jspiro> cllaudyu: network is irc.freenode.net -- nickname is cllaudyu
<cllaudyu> what netowrk is this
<cllaudyu> aaaa thanks
<cllaudyu> i have irc.ubuntu.com if im not mistakin
<Pici> irc.ubuntu.com is a cname for irc.freenode.net
<cllaudyu> aha
<cllaudyu> how the weather in canada?
<cllaudyu> it has all the fous seasons?
<cllaudyu> four
<cllaudyu> or is it just summer and winter
<jspiro> cllaudyu: yes, all 4.
<cllaudyu> nice
<cllaudyu> then is similar to romania
<jspiro> :) anyway, i must get back to the game i am writing.
<cllaudyu> what game?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: Political Table Tennis
<cllaudyu> political?
<cllaudyu> it sounds weird
<jspiro> cllaudyu: really just Pong, with faces of famous presidents and prime ministers.
<cllaudyu> aaa
<cllaudyu> you are writing it or playing it?
<jspiro> writing it.
<cllaudyu> you create games
<jspiro> sometimes.
<cllaudyu> sometimes means like what?? :)
<cllaudyu> i played some games
<cllaudyu> flash games
<jspiro> cllaudyu: every 3 years or so, I write a game.
<cllaudyu> they'r very weird by their nature
<cllaudyu> it's that long it tooks?
<cllaudyu> and i'm keeping you out of work?
<cllaudyu> sorry :)
<cllaudyu> hmmm
<jspiro> cllaudyu: no, you're not.  I am keeping myself from getting work done :)
<jspiro> cllaudyu: but back to work now.  bye
<cllaudyu> bye
<jspiro> (I work at home, and am a student, so am not losing any money :) )
<cllaudyu> nice
<Awsoonn> anyone else haveing issues with teh wiki tonight
<Awsoonn> as well as repos
<Awsoonn> being slow/unresponsive that is
<hggdh> Awsoonn, here it seems fine
<hggdh> the wiki, I mean. for the repos, at least the US one was not bad
<Awsoonn> hggdh: kk, thats what I get for living in northern Michigan....
<hggdh> :-)
<Awsoonn> when they say we have fiber at my ISP, I think they were refering the trees that surround their facility..
 * hggdh is in Kentucky, this week
 * Awsoonn wants to tap chicago at least once in his life.
<Awsoonn> most people would go see teh sears tower and all that crap, Id just want to steal some bandwidth :D
<greg-g> Awsoonn: all is good in South East Michigan, but, that is of course not the UP
<Awsoonn> greg-g: T_T yea.... a beaver probably chew through our fiber ... AGAIN ( no joke )
<lfaraone> Hey, istanbul and xvidcap both crash for me, know of any other good screencast utils for bugreporting purposes?
<james_w> lfaraone: try gtk-recordmydesktop
<jamesish> Hey folks. I am currently looking at my desktop system which appears to have had all of its groups deleted.
<jamesish> This is either by a malicious unknown entity, or by me somehow. What's the best procedure for moving forwards with regards to writing a good bug report for this?
<james_w> jamesish: /etc/group is empty?
<jamesish> no, there are 3 groups in there
<jamesish> root, nogroup and a local group I made called fuzz.
<james_w> ouch
<james_w> do you still have /etc/group-?
<danbhfive> hmmm, were you using a group add command or something?
<jamesish> No, not even close.
<jamesish> I've been reading my auth.log, and at twenty after five I have a message that polkit-grant-helper granted authorisation for blah blah to some process
<jamesish> then at 17:24:21, out of nowhere, there's about fifteen calls to groupdel
<jamesish> hm
<jamesish> 25 calls, maybe :P
<jamesish> Lots.
<jamesish> Then a bunch of calls changing groups' GIDs from whatever they were to 65534
<jamesish> All at 17:24:49
<jamesish> then more calls to groupdel, for the same groups that were remoed earlier.
<jamesish> in between the changing of group ids and the second calls to groupdel there is changing of the www-data user's password.
<jamesish> I'm not using apache or anything on this box, though.
<james_w> jamesish: that sounds very suspicious to me
<jamesish> Yeah, me too.
<james_w> did you upgrade today?
<jamesish> I did routine security upgrades for Intrepid.
<james_w> at that time?
<james_w> that would be a usual activity that may remove groups
<jamesish> It would have had to have been at around nine am.
<james_w> not like that, but still
<james_w> ok
<jamesish> Yeah, I don't think it's connected to that.
<james_w> I assume it is recorded as root doing all the groupdel, etc?
<jamesish> The nogroup GID is the one that all the groups were changed to.
<jamesish> WEll, funny thing.
<jamesish> I've not read many ubuntu authorisation logs
<jamesish> but it doesn't seem to list a user for executing groupdel
<jamesish> date time hostname groupdel[someNumbers]: remove group 'foo'
<jamesish> each line follows that pattern
<james_w> PID I think
<james_w> have you checked other logs for around that time?
<james_w> and have you run things like chkrootkit and the like?
<james_w> do you have any suspicious processes running?
<james_w> what network connections are active
<jamesish> I yanked the machine out of the network as soon as I noticed something was up
<jamesish> I have been looking in the other logs. Nothing odd stands out.
<jamesish> I haven't run chkrootkit or anything
<james_w> you might want to
<jamesish> And processes looked very normal.
<james_w> to be honest it doesn't sound like a bug at the moment, and the pattern doesn't sound too much like a bug
<james_w> but I wouldn't rule it out
<james_w> were you using your machine at that time?
<jamesish> Yes, I was.
<jamesish> I believe it's a security intrusion, which is a security bug in my eyes.
<jamesish> But that's why I came here, to ask you folks about that ;)
<lifeless> clearly, if you got hacked there was a security issue; only post mortem can tell you if that was due to a bug or misconfiguration
<jamesish> I have two repositories which are non-standard; they're the skype repository and one for a program called moblock. There were no updates for either of them today, though.
<jamesish> Beyond that, I run with defaults everywhere.
<james_w> do you have an ssh server installed?
<james_w> any services listening on the network at all?
<jamesish> Yes, I believe so.
<jamesish> There should be some, you're right.
<jamesish> sshd, which was running on port 60022.
<james_w> not likely to be a ssh password probe getting lucky then
<jamesish> I was running a bittorrent client on something like 45123
<james_w> unless they have started scanning ports first, but that's a lot of effort
<james_w> you might like to jump on to #ubuntu-hardened, there may be someone there that knows for good places to look
<james_w> though it's a small channel, so there may be no-one around
<jamesish> Always worth a shot.
<jamesish> Hm.
<jamesish> Records show cron running update-motd hourly. BUt there's no update-motd script in /usr/bin, where it was looking.
<james_w> odd
<james_w> though I think that's a known bug that may be fixed
<james_w> update-motd is a package in Ubuntu though, so it's unlikely to be malicious
<jamesish> And to put something in /usr/bin to be executed with elevated privileges, you need to have root access in the first place. So it's not a huge security issue.
<jamesish> I had just got my system how I wanted it, too.
<jamesish> Buggers.
<jamesish> What's very odd here is I'm not showing any traffic to anywhere or from my internal network to anywhere odd in my router logs.
<james_w> does your router log all ports, or is a http log?
<ausimage> I am trying to solve an audio problem with my ICH8 82801H audio device...
<ausimage> I updated the kernel today and then had to fix virutal box... but now the audio device lost its alsa connection :/
<ausimage> The new kernel is 2.6.27-7 and I have tried 2.6.25.2.3
<ausimage> neither seem to get the audio back
 * ausimage says to ping him if you have suggestions... 
 * ausimage continues to stumble through fixing the issue
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081106 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<ausimage> I would be curious to know if there is more hd intel fallout from the kernel update...
<ausimage> I am working on getting a copy of an earlier kernel...
<ausimage>  /sbin/alsa: Warning: Processes using sound devices: 5700(mixer_applet2).
<ausimage> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: <snip> (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-intel snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc).
<ausimage> <snip>
 * ausimage thought it looked interesting
<ausimage> perhaps not :(
<Rafik> ausimage: have checked bug #274995 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in network-manager "MASTER storing ALSA mixer element values during shutdown hangs nondeterministically if non-loopback network interfaces are still up" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
 * ausimage will look at it... though it is strange that it happened after the kernel update
<ausimage> Rafik the issue is that I am getting no sound....
<ausimage> before the update all was fine
<Rafik> ausimage: It was also the case for me. sound was find before update to RC. I got it fixed with the linked alsa-utils. It seems to be related to network-manager
<Rafik> s/find/fine
<ausimage> it was actually fine for more till tonight when the kernel recieved a security update
<ausimage> *me
<ausimage> rafik where is the link for alsa-utils.... ??
 * ausimage is near his bedtime... and perhaps cannot see straight enough 
<Rafik> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/274995/comments/59
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in network-manager "MASTER storing ALSA mixer element values during shutdown hangs nondeterministically if non-loopback network interfaces are still up" [Medium,Invalid]
<Rafik> ausimage: i just had the security update notification
<ausimage> be careful
<ausimage> I think that is what borked my sound :/
<Rafik> let's try :)
<ausimage> Rafik the bad thing is I cannot go back to previous kernel at all
<Rafik> I was checking out the changelog  : https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+changelog
<Rafik> ausimage: you can't. it's an update of a same kernel version
<ausimage> yeah... which means most likely a reinstall :(
<ausimage>  ALSA: hda - Fix model for Dell Inspiron 1525  ;)
<Rafik> ausimage: have you looked at : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ?
<ausimage> mine is e520
<ausimage> actually OSS does make noise... but alsa does not which is weird :/
<ausimage> aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
<ausimage> BUT
<persia> Might be that something has /dev/dsp blocked.  On one of my computers, I need to unload the OSS compatibility modules in order to make sound work.
<ausimage> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ausimage> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 01dd
<ausimage> 	Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 11
<ausimage> 	Memory at dffdc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<ausimage> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<ausimage> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<ausimage> hmmm how does one do that?
<persia> `for i in $(lsmod | cut -d\  -f1 | grep oss); do sudo modprobe -r $i; done`
<ausimage> hmmm it seems to work after modprobed :/
<persia> Note that this might not work for you, and you might need to reboot to get things back to where you where.
<ausimage> Ok... I had to modprobe snd-hda-intel
<persia> Interesting it didn't come up automatically.  Please reboot, and if it again doesn't appear, file a bug including the output of the sound troubleshooting shell script.
<ausimage> where is that script?
<persia> I thought it was linked from that wikipage.
 * ausimage is well passed his bed time ;)
<ausimage> ahhh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh ;)
<persia> Ah, it's linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems : in the Reporting Sound Bugs section.
<persia> Yep, that's it.
<ausimage> thanks for the tips...
 * ausimage needs his rest...
<ausimage> will work on this after I get the OpenWeek logs up tomorrow :)
<jpv950> the linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic package (verson 7.6 in proposed) completely broke my wireless card... I had to revert to 7.4 to get it back
<persia> jpv950, Does your card not work with the regular modules?  If so, that's a bug worth reporting (even against -proposed).
<jpv950> I get random hard locks
<jpv950> the modules in the backports package seemed to fix it
<jpv950> until the latest update in proposed
<xteejx> Morning guys!
<xteejx> Quick question: What is the quickest way to grab the version info for any program - i.e. the latest version and the installed version without having to open synaptic - as <blah> --version doesnt work with every package?
<Hobbsee> xteejx: apt-cache policy <package>
<Hobbsee> xteejx: or sequence of packages, as appropriate
<xteejx> Hobbsee: Thanks! :)
<Hobbsee> xteejx: you're welcome!
<xteejx> Am I right in setting a few bugs to Incomplete if there isn't enough info on them and they haven't attached many log files? And if they are reproducible, if I can do it on my system then attach the logs myself?
<xteejx> (And setting to Confirmed)
<seb128> you should better try on your system before and not set those incomplete if you can trigger the issue
<xteejx> seb128: Of course :) So check it first if I can do the same, Incomplete it if not and ask for their logs, and Complete if I can with my own if they haven't?
<xteejx> Just read that back sounds confusing lol
<seb128> confirmed if you can trigger the bug right
<xteejx> seb128: Cool cool, thanks :)
<azimout> 117 people in this channel. no one is doing the bug day?
<xteejx> I am, but I'm useless lol
<xteejx> Oh you mean the proper day thing on the Wiki, no just normal triage :)
<wolfger> azimout: what do you mean "no one"? I'm doing it
<wolfger> Haven't done it in a while because of the holiday and election and life in general, but you'll see me on that list if you look hard enough :-)
<azimout> wolfger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081106 is still empty
<thekorn> azimout: what about you starting to work on the list ;)
<thekorn> or check the list again in a few hours, things might change until then
<azimout> thekorn: don't mean to be argumentative, but i am trying to get people involved in bug triaging. what exactly was the purpose of your answers?
<thekorn> azimout: sorry, no real purpose, doesnot menat to be argumentative either,
<thekorn> maybe I will do some of them later today,
<azimout> fair enough, no offense taken
<thekorn> thanks for cheering for todays Hugday!
 * thekorn hugs azimout 
<azimout> :-)
<seb128> hi hggdh
<seb128> hggdh: would you be interested to do test packages for bug #293207 too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293207 in evolution "Conversion of existing mailboxes fails silently" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293207
<xteejx> Question: You see on bug reports when you have for example: wrote on 2008-05-11: (permalink) Does that mean 5th November or 11th May? Stupid question I know but just want to make sure its May and not Nov.
<hggdh> hi seb128, let me look at it
<persia> xteejx, That would be May 11th.  Year-Month-Day.
<xteejx> persia: Thanks :) thought so just didn't want to look stupid on reports, just do it here instead :D lol
<hggdh> xteejx, it is YYYY-MM-DD
<xteejx> thanks
<xteejx> :)
<persia> xteejx, Both are archived for general perusal by anyone later, but at least here, such a question is entirely on-topic :)
<hggdh> seb128, I will put up a test package for it
<xteejx> persia: True, at least I can wait a few weeks before being ridiculed then, but thanks :)
<seb128> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> seb128, welcome
<drunkenkilla> kann ich irgendwie gucken, mit welcher taktung mein arbeitsspeicher mom läuft?
<persia> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<drunkenkilla> sry i thought i am in the ubuntu-de channel^^
<persia> No problem.  I only feared you might be lost :)
<xteejx> ubottu speaks german?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speaks german?
<xteejx> Shut up you :)
<persia> xteejx, ubottu speaks a phrase note dissimilar to that above in nearly every language with an active Ubuntu community.
<xteejx> persia, now that's clever, detecting an irregular language for the irc room and automatically telling people "wrong room"
<lfaraone> james_w: thanks
<persia> It's not that smart.  It relies on others to detect which language is being used.  See my hint above.
<hggdh> seb128, should the test package be just for this fix? If so, it will replace the current one on my PPA
<xteejx> persia: Oh yeah didnt see the command there
<seb128> hggdh: not especially, you can add those changes to the one you have right now
<hggdh> seb128, uploading the first, then
<hggdh> (will take a while -- uploading from the hotel is sort of slow)
<xteejx> Question: When do I get all my hugs. I haven't done any Bug-day bugs but have been confirming, incompleting and getting info for normal ones...where's my damn hugs?? :)
<geser> bdmurray: do you agree that the "fix" for bug 293592 is to add "--keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com" to the gpg call in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293592 in gnupg "Getting gpg: no keyserver known" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293592
<BUGabundo_work> good afternoon
<BUGabundo_work> how is everyone?
<BUGabundo_work> asac: ping
<BUGabundo_work> asac: can you take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6117302 ?
<asac> bug 269071 bug 288703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269071 in network-manager-openvpn "Intrepid regression: default route is no longer redirected over VPN tunnel" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288703 in network-manager "Routes lost on DHCP lease renewal (breaks VPN)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288703
<BUGabundo_work> thanks
<BUGabundo_work> I'll let the user know
<asac> i am posting already
<asac> BUGabundo_work: done
<BUGabundo_work> ok!
<BUGabundo_work> even better. lol
<BUGabundo_work> did not know about that bug.
<asac> upstream wanted to look at it ... i think its really dhcp lease stuff
<asac> so i didnt take action yet. will ask if he still is looking into this for 0.7
<BUGabundo_work> I used to experience something like that on gutsy
<BUGabundo_work> asac: does this affect everyone or just some users?
<BUGabundo_work> because I don't remember having this bug when we were debuging pptp
<asac> BUGabundo_work: well. this bug is about that not all traffic goes over vpn after connected
<asac> BUGabundo_work: i think you wanted to have traffic for  a certain subnet only to that net
<asac> so you didnt see
<ara> hola pedro_, can i make you a quick question about python-launchpad-bugs
<seb128> ara: usually it's better to just ask on the channel so anybody can reply and if pedro is away he can reply to the question when he's back directly
<ara> seb128: ;-)
<ara> sure, will do that
<pedro_> ara: hey, well thekorn is in the room and he probably know way better than me how python-launchpad-bugs works, but just ask in the channel in case somebody else knows
<ara> thing is, that everytime I try to get the bug sourcepackage, I get this error:
<ara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68376/
<seb128> ara: what do you run to get this error?
<ara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68380/
<thekorn> ara: this is a know issue when using the text interface,
<thekorn> and there seems to be no way to work around this on py-lp-bugs' side
<thekorn> basically bug.info, bug.status, bug.importance and so on is not working correctly in text mode
<ara> thekorn: thanks, I'll use the html interface
<thekorn> ara: that's definitly the easiest solution
<ara> thekorn: ;)
<thekorn> ara: or use launchpadlib ;)
<BUGabundo_work> asac: actually the idea is for trafic!
<BUGabundo_work> humm I guess I need to subs that bug too
<hggdh> seb128, the evo 2.4.1 change for bug 293207 did not apply cleanly (I guess it was written from trunk). I will have to look at it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293207 in evolution "Conversion of existing mailboxes fails silently" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293207
<seb128> hggdh: try asking srag he said he will use the change on the stable opensuse version
<xteejx> What is the current kernel for Hardy?
<Pici> !info linux hardy
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.21.23 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<xteejx> lol thanks pici :)
<xteejx> Question: If a user is having problems with a package in 7.10, can we tell them to enable backports if we know it works in Intrepid? How does that work exactly?
<xteejx> Anyone?
<pwnguin> which package in Ubuntu but not Debian has 82 open bugs filed against it?
<thekorn_> pwnguin, good question to ask james_w ;)
<james_w> ccsm
<asac> xteejx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<xteejx> asac: Thankyou
<andrewski_work> I'm having a hard time finding how to report a bug for lists.ubuntu.com. Anyone happen to know?
<seb128> james_w: there is no such source in intrepid
<pwnguin> compizconfig settings manager is out of intrepid?
<james_w> seb128: sorry, compizconfig-settings-manager
<seb128> james_w: that one is in debian and name ccsm there
<seb128> james_w: so that's not something which is not in debian, it's just named differently
<pwnguin> does it sync/merge?
<james_w> ah, ok
<seb128> james_w: it likely has been packaged in ubuntu first and they used a different sourcename
<pwnguin> seb128: so do we completely ignore the debian package?
<seb128> pwnguin: dunno I never worked on this one, it likely requires somebody to look at if the debian version can be used in ubuntu
<pwnguin> james_w: now that we've knocked one off the list, which package has 30 bugs and no debian upstream? ;)
<james_w> pwnguin: well, I don't know if it's off the list, but ok
<james_w> emerald
<pwnguin> heh
<james_w> should kill that this cycle I think
<pwnguin> compiz is probably an outlier in the bugginess
<persia> Last time we removed emerald, *lots* of users complained.
<persia> MInd you, last I heard, emerald didn't actually work properly in Ubuntu, but that's apparently not sufficient deterrence.
<james_w> then emacs-snapshot, xen-3.1, vm-builder, hubackup, xen-meta, penguintv, kdenlive
<persia> emacs-snapshot is probably mixed up with Romain's application for per-source uploads.
<james_w> "mixed up"?
<persia> xen-3.1 sounds like an old version : I know there were a few xen-related packages that were intended to be dropped for intrepid, but didn't make the deadline,
<persia> zul?
<persia> james_w, Not being processed clearly because of delays and confusion.
<persia> Didn't vm-builder get superceded by something?
 * persia doesn't have any meta-information about hubackup, penguintv, or kdenlive
<zul> xen-3.1 should be removed
<persia> zul, And xen-meta?
<pwnguin> penguinTV has an "unstable" 3.4 release
<pwnguin> and a 3.6 mentioned on the homepage
<pwnguin> so the project seems alive, just without attention
<persia> That's unfortunately not uncommon for some ubuntu-local packages.  Some people package something until it works for them, upload, and forget about it.  It might be perfect when it was uploaded, but it may not age well.
<persia> norsetto did an excellent session on updating packages for DeveloperWeek a couple months ago.  Might be a good package if someone wants to give it some attention.
<pwnguin> maybe we should develop a threshold for dropping that kind of package
<pwnguin> in hopes a sword of damocles motivating people
<pwnguin> the debian orphan policy would at least be a starting point
<zul> xen-meta should stay until its updated for jaunty
<persia> zul, Do you need help with bug triage, or are you on top of it?
<persia> pwnguin, Any package without rdepends can be removed with a bug.  Do you think it's buggy enough to drop?  File a removal bug, and subscribe the appropriate party.
<pwnguin> really?
<persia> Yep.
<zul> persia: im generally on top of it
<pwnguin> im not sure anything's buggy enough to drop, if it works
<persia> Personally, I think it's better to try to get the packages up to date rather than drop them.
<persia> zul, OK.  It was just #7 on james_w's list.
<pwnguin> besides which, if there's a functioning upstream, it'd probably be better to contact users and upstream looking for volunteers
<zul> which list is this?
<pwnguin> list of buggy packages not in debian
<pwnguin> persia: file a bug, subscribe the appropriate people, sure, but there should at least be a timeout for any call to action
<persia> pwnguin, Well, the archive-admins tend to process removal bugs last, unless they're *really* obvious.  Sponsors tend to let them languish as well.  There's no official timeframe, but it can take anywhere from a couple weeks to 18 months for a removal bug to be processed, depending on the strength of the rationale.
<pwnguin> heh
<persia> e.g. if there's a licensing issue with redistribution, it can happen in a week or less.  If it's that it's orphaned upstream, and there are alternate tools available, it might take at least several months, if not in excess of a release cycle.
<pwnguin> persia: well, i might give it a look-over, since I've been kinda looking for something closer to what it does, see if its worth my time to save
<pwnguin> liferea is nice, but it handles enclosures... poorly
<persia> pwnguin, See, there's usually someone like that for any app in need of help :)
<pwnguin> But ive kinda got my own plate full
<pwnguin> i was just notified two hours ago i have a new job
<persia> No rush.  There's still time before the freezes start.
<persia> Oh, congratulations!
<pwnguin> it pays double what im making now, but probably half of what im worth ;)
<persia> Concentrate on the first part then :)
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> asac: now that WPA/EAP is working so wellllllllll I have a new prob
<BUGabundo> how do I make it NOT auto connect when using eth cable ?
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<afflux> BUGabundo: no offense meant, but this sounds like a #ubuntu issue
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> just nagging asac
<afflux> heh
<BUGabundo> he was finally able to make (most) of my connections work
<BUGabundo> but is funny.... afflux who do why make wifi not connect?
 * afflux has no idea about wifi.
<BUGabundo> on NM 0.6 it was either one or the other
<BUGabundo> now but connect!
<pwnguin> network manager decided that was the way to go, it seems
<pwnguin> i donno how it works either =(
<BUGabundo> let me see if I turn wifi off on NM it won't taint my kernel again.. and I wonder if I'll be able to make it work again...
 * BUGabundo starts tailing logs to append to LP in case of crash
<BUGabundo> wish me luck
<BUGabundo> can some one ping me to see if connecing is still Up?
<BUGabundo> got it pwnguin
<pwnguin> your lag keeps growing
 * BUGabundo tries to be bold and will attempt to enable wifi again... that should make it crash... eheh
<BUGabundo> YAY \o/
<BUGabundo> it works as expected
<BUGabundo> one more vitory to ibex
<pwnguin> you expected it to crash...
<BUGabundo> and if you keep ping me the all network will lag even more
<BUGabundo> well, past experience proved it crashed
<BUGabundo> so I needed to retest...
<BUGabundo> tests done, and system is AOK
<BUGabundo> thanks asac!!!!
<BUGabundo> any ideas what does this mean on an wifi scan:
<BUGabundo>  IE: Unknown: 00056564676172
<BUGabundo> ??
 * BUGabundo starts testing nm-pptp
 * BUGabundo warns everyone that VPN will most probably send IRC down
<BUGabundo> bahhh
<BUGabundo> VPN still fails
<BUGabundo> just updated bug 259168 with new logs of the fail
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259168 in pptp-linux "Network Manager unable to connect to PPTP VPN" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259168
<BUGabundo> pwnguin: see why I though wifi would crash?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> still not fixed.... but it was previous...
<xteejx> God! Some bug reporter are real arrogant assholes. Do any of you guys ever get that?
<pedro_> xteejx: all the time, welcome to the real world :-P
<BUGabundo> all the time
<BUGabundo> oh wait... I may be one of them... hope not...
<BUGabundo> I try to do my best
<BUGabundo> but by the end of the day.... I'm to tired to even reply to tickets...
<pedro_> sometimes users are pretty pissed and tend to be a bit rude on reports..
<BUGabundo> I'm sorry if I ofended anyone in the past, present or future
<BUGabundo> yeah... they need to learn the value of community work
<pedro_> indeed
<BUGabundo> I learned it the hard way pedro_
<pedro_> so yeah don't follow the game, try to educate them rather, everybody can have a bad day :-)
<BUGabundo> I do volunteer work by giving free ubuntu and other FOSS apps classes
<pedro_> nice!
<BUGabundo> and even on free, non mandatory classes
<BUGabundo> I would get students that wouldn't shut up for more than a minute...
<BUGabundo> I learned there how I make my own teachers piss when I keep talking the entire time on clasess
<BUGabundo> hehe
<bdmurray> geser: I'd say yes and I've updated the wiki page
<geser> bdmurray: thanks
<angusthefuzz> anyone know how i could grep all of ubuntu's documentation? referring to bug # 294348 which has interested me.
<angusthefuzz> bug #294348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294348 in ubuntu "ubuntu directing users to coreutils mailing list for general problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294348
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: I'm looking at it
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: you might try http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/search.html or manpages.ubuntu.com
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: i tried some specific googling (grep of the internet)
<bdmurray> if you look at the man for install the mailing list address is mentioned
<angusthefuzz> hmmm
<bdmurray> However, I'm just speculating
<angusthefuzz> i feel like its more likely that these were isolated incidents, considering the size of the ubuntu userbase, but those are some good resources
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: I believe that bug should be marked triaged and wishlist after my comment.
<angusthefuzz> or maybe even wontfix since ubuntu doesnt write the manpage
<persia> wontfix should be reserved for cases where it's just really never going to be fixed.
<angusthefuzz> we could write their mailing list complaining about ubuntu users posting to their list because of their manpages
<persia> Something like "thunderbird should include a MIDI sequencer".
<pwnguin> wouldn't that be invalid?
<persia> Well, perhaps, but consider the possibility of a less extreme example that we *know* isn't ever going to be fixed.
<pwnguin> for example, anything serious in nv
<persia> Well, in nvidia perhaps.  nv is presumably fixable.
<pwnguin> except for the ones that ive reported that have been delined by upstream
<pwnguin> rotation, for example
<persia> angusthefuzz, I'd recommend keeping that as "Confirmed", and waiting for feedback from the reporter.  Depending on the response, it may be appropriate to patch the manpages.
<angusthefuzz> persia: I wasnt aware that we could patch manpages, I thought they were meant to be standard across distro's
<persia> pwnguin, RIght, but that's wontfix by upstream, which might result in wontfix by Ubuntu, but no reason to wontfix it ourselves without presenting it.
<angusthefuzz> it seems like this is an upstream bug
<pwnguin> persia: that wouldn't be very collaborative
<angusthefuzz> oh, now i see what you are getting at persia
<persia> angusthefuzz, It's debateable.  manpages are intended to be similar cross-distro.  On the other hand, annoying upstream is bad.  If upstrream requested we remove the "REPORTING BUGS" section from the coreutils manpages, it doesn't seem unreasonable to comply.
<angusthefuzz> persia: that sounds reasonable, and actually it would affect many more packages than just coreutils
<pwnguin> angusthefuzz: generally, you'd be best off asking upstream if they're annoyed by reports from users who don't also report to ubuntu itself
<angusthefuzz> persia: many many manpages contain a reporting bugs section, should we wait for upstream to complain about those, or perhaps file a bug to do it in one shot
<pwnguin> no reason to bother if they're either willing to do the work or haven't seen any problems
<angusthefuzz> okay
<angusthefuzz> as an offtopic comment, while people are here, I am unable to assign a bug to the package amarok-kde4 even though it exists in launchpad
<angusthefuzz> anyone have any ideas
<persia> Yeah.  Most upstreams are only likely to get bugs about their own packages.  `man install` is just an especially awkward case.
<angusthefuzz> yeah it is persia
 * cllaudyu hello
 * quadrispro is away: Away
<wolfger> azimout: it doesn't look empty to me... what are you wanting me to do?
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, indeed, the core-utils mailist has been receiving emails re. ubuntu. I have tried to look at how they got there, and found nothing.
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, the standard response sent out asks how they got to the c-u, but we never received a response
<bdmurray> hggdh: are you subscribed to that list?
<hggdh> yes
<bdmurray> Is it just the 4 or 5 mentioned in the bug?
<hggdh> no, there are more.
<hggdh> just today, two requests, from the same person (one was "Aide sur Linux", the other "aide sur Ubuntu"
<bdmurray> Hmm, I poked around some too and couldn't find anything pointing to that mailing list.
<hggdh> neither could I... :-(
<hggdh> but, somehow, they get there. And the questions are -- most of the times I remember -- completely unrelated to c-u (like dpkg was interrupted)
<bdmurray> that's really strange
<hggdh> another: "since I install ubuntu 8.04 I cannot connect to my lan"
<hggdh> sometimes I think these users are just firing off to *all* email lists they can get hold of, hoping to get an answer from someone
<persia> I suspect that the reference from things like "man install" probably help.  While there are requests for Ubuntu help in the most unlikely places, it's not usually several per day where they are off-topic.
<hggdh> persia, it may be... but I shudder to think of we creating a delta for the man pages; also, this started heating up on the last few months on the c-u ML
<hggdh> it is still some way of being "many per day", but it is starting to bother some
<persia> Well, if I were writing the "patch", it would just be a single line of sed in debian/rules to trim out the "REPORTING BUGS" section of the pages, so not a lot of maintenance effort.
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> "see REPORTING BUGS" section
<joumetal> should bug 246505 be closed or not? it probably happened only in intrepid development version and has an easy workaround.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246505 in gthumb "ghtumb says no image in a folder full of images" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246505
<charlie-tca> joumetal: if it is still happening, it is still valid. Perhaps ask if it is still a problem in the final version?
<bdmurray> I wonder how the mime database got in the state it did.
<joumetal> It could be upgrading development version. For me messed files were related to google-earth.
<bdmurray> joumetal: How did you determine that and could you update the bug with that information to see if that is what happened with the other reporter?
<joumetal> bdmurray: Updated. I didn't find backup of mime database yet.
<xteejx> Evening guys!
<xteejx> Quick question: How do I find the kernel module for a failing wireless card? e.g. blah card?
<bdmurray> xteejx: is the card in your system? do you the pci id for the card?
<xteejx> No, its in a bug report :( Specifically the Dell Wireless 1470 Dual Band WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<xteejx> I thought there'd be a way to search or something
<bdmurray> I'm not certain how to find out the driver w/o the pci id
<xteejx> What about googling for the windoze pci id would that make a difference at all?
<xteejx> Dont worry i think its bcm43xx but how can I double check the hardware compatibility for said card against the bcm43xx?
<jibel> xteejx: check the output of "sudo lspci -vvnn". At the bottom of the info about the card, there are 2 lines "Kernel driver in use" and "Kernel modules" that gives this information.
<hggdh> xteejx, you cannot if you do not know the pciid
<xteejx> hggdh: Ok no probs, after I manage to get that, then what? :)
<hggdh> and, if I remember the Dell wlan cards, they re-brand the pciid...
<xteejx> Hmm sounds likely, so their best option is to just continue using ndiswrapper for now until Dell shift on the closed source drivers?
<hggdh> you look at the output of sudo lspci -vvnn, as jibel pointed out
<xteejx> Ok hggdh :)
<hggdh> when I tried a wlan card from Dell, it was a "pci" one -- but it appeared as a USB modem
<hggdh> so it might be a good idea -- just in case -- to have a 'lsusb' output
<jibel> xteejx:  Dell used to ship many different chipset with the name 1470 . Without the pciid or lspci or even lsusb if it's an external adapter you won't go very far.
<xteejx> ok guys, well I've asked for the bare essentials, uname, cat /proc/version_signature, dmesg, and lspci -vvnn, so that should show it all up shouldn't it?
<jibel> xteejx: Yes, that should.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-07
<xteejx> What do we do about reporters that *consistently* keep changing their own bugs to Confirmed status, even if there's not enough info and they have been asked nicely not to?
<bdmurray> xteejx: is it one bug report or one bug reporter with multiple bugs?
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: thanks for the further info on the core-utils problem, i was at dinner
<xteejx> bdmurray: It's one reporter, specifically bug 212051, I know its "old" and I just feel like its not Complete enough, the reporter hasn't gone through the Debugging Procedures in gnome applets or sound debugging, and has not attached enough relevant files to be able to change it from Incomplete to Confirmed...if I'm wrong I apologise but I am new so forgive me. I'd appreciate if you'd look it over as a bug report - you know see if I'm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212051 in linux "Muting and unmuting Master channel when headphones are plugged in causes internal speaker to unmute on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212051
<xteejx> Since the problem could be alsa, gnome mixer or kernel
<ausimage> in regards to my bug #294859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294859 in linux "ALSA Sound absent with kernel 2.26.7-7 on Dell E520" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294859
<ausimage> I have been working through it ...
<ausimage> I have noticed changes between before and after doing my set of commands...
<ausimage> the also-info file is different
<ausimage> not sure if anyone know enough about them to determine if they are significant
<ausimage> ??
<bdmurray> xteejx: yes, it does seem rather incomplete.  However, I've heard that some bug reporters change the status during the triaging dialog to indicate that they've responded.  I've got to run now.
<xteejx> OK cheers mate :)
<bdmurray> So I wouldn't be overly concerned about it.
<ausimage> the most significant being that... Converter: stream=0, chanel=0 is changed to stream=5, chanel=0 in several places...
<ausimage> and then Subdevices: 1/1 becomes Subdevices: 0/1
 * ausimage goes to append the files to his bug
<ausimage> uh those changes are from not working to working ;)
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, welcome
<ausimage> does anyone have any suggestions to help with my bug #294859 ???
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294859 in linux "ALSA Sound absent with kernel 2.26.7-7 on Dell E520" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294859
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> hi thekorn, hi slomo
<thekorn> hi dholbach
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<LimCore> will ubuntu one day support nvidia binary?
<LimCore> without crashing each time
<elmargol> LimCore: Ubuntu does support nvidia binary...
<elmargol> LimCore: what card do you have?
<LimCore> elmargol: it supports it indeed. But then reboots/crashes/hangs
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/295034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295034 in xorg "when changing VT7 - VT8 - epically hangs / crashes ALWAYS on nvidia" [Undecided,New]
<elmargol> LimCore: you don't have a picture of the crashes desktop do you?
<LimCore> elmargol: what do you mean?
<BUGabundo_work> good morning everyone!
<LimCore> I took picture of intell epicall crash, but that is separate bug
<LimCore> (intell crash when running several opengl appls, on 8.10)
<LimCore> but im interested in this bug above
<elmargol> If you ask me there are 2 problems if you own a nvidia chip a) The drivers are crap. and b) the new chips 7x-9x are crap
<elmargol> there are a ton of defect nvidia chips out there
<LimCore> but crash when switching VT's seems to be probqably a software bug
<elmargol> LimCore: if I don't underclock my chip it looks like that http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17844311/P1000269.JPG <-
<LimCore> elmargol: then what linux users are supposed to buy? snail slow intells (crash anyway),  ati (isn't the support even worse) or what
<LimCore> elmargol: I had problem of overheating card previously
<elmargol> LimCore: i think there is a bug in the nvidia driver... the fan starts too late
<LimCore> but since this happens almost always exactyl when switching desktops, and the problem is a crash of X session, there fore this is for 90% a software bug
<LimCore> ubuntu really is annoying about this
<LimCore> ubuntu.org should create one certified ubuntu box that ALWAYS WORK
<LimCore> and I would buyt it
<LimCore> not waste time on producing stamps tshirst and stuff, that are less important
<elmargol> LimCore: Full ACK.
<elmargol> LimCore: did you try to disable composite?
<LimCore> howto?
<elmargol> LimCore: turn of the desktop effects
<LimCore> I do not use them
<LimCore> in either desktop.  btw both are kde
<elmargol> Ubuntu should sell certificated laptops and desktops...
<LimCore> I could be resaler for poland \o/
<LimCore> it was even in my business plan lol
<LimCore> anyway, this bug seems to be software
<LimCore> so.. what to do.
<elmargol> Get Dell or someone as a sponsor. give the same hardware to every Ubuntu Developer... Develope the new version on this hardware... and if you release sell the exact same hardware
<LimCore> especially the X server error described at end
<elmargol> thats the way to go.
<LimCore> elmargol: pm?
<seb128> there is some certified hardware listed on the website
<seb128> just buy any of those
<LimCore> seb128: that is crap imho
<LimCore> seb128: either do it all the way, or don't do it
<seb128> hum, that's not a way to talk there
<seb128> I was just pointing something
<LimCore> ok, that is a good first step.  but everyone seemed to stop there
<seb128> what else do you expect?
<LimCore> like the problem with ALSA hardware table. look at it. it is by nerds for nerds
<seb128> canonical certify ubuntu on some hardware
<seb128> no, the certified hardware has been certified by canonical
<elmargol> Notes: Hibernation and suspend In order to hibernate or suspend, it is necessary to switch to another terminal such as tty1 using the ctrl-alt-f1 key combination. Then, after logging in, entering the command pm-hibernate or pm-suspend to hibernate or suspend respectively.
<seb128> that's not a community thing
<elmargol> and thats certificated
<LimCore> seb128: a complete box
<seb128> right
<LimCore> not component
<seb128> right
<seb128> dell laptop models, etc
<LimCore> like, I call 800-UBUNTU, choose 1 of 3 boxes, and when I get it delivered to my home, it will ALWAYS WORK
<LimCore> without ****** around with problems like above
<seb128> right
<LimCore> :)
<elmargol> seb128: Why do you certificate hardware that does not work?
<seb128> that's what the certification is about, certify that ubuntu works correctly out of the box on those models
<seb128> elmargol: what hardware is certified and doesn't work exactly?
<elmargol> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200810-884/ <-
<LimCore> seb128: ok I am in poland, I want something aroudn  dual core 4800+ with good 3d gfx. where do I call to get it?  mut work always in ubuntu
<LimCore> same question for laptop.  wifi must work 100% (including with aircrack, lol)
<elmargol> LimCore: get a VistaPC
<seb128> LimCore: no idea, I'm not selling hardware
<seb128> look on the website and contact whatever vendor is listed
<LimCore> _vista_ pc?
<elmargol> LimCore: there is no hardware that gives decent 3d performance using Linux or BSD
<LimCore> I have lots of software parts shops near me. I want a fully ready box that is as whole vertified
<LimCore> nvidias work well about performance
<LimCore> only, they crash when switching VT's
<LimCore> it seems to be a software bug
<LimCore> since they do not crash in other situation..  Seriously, perhaps we should look into my above bug report? :)
<elmargol> LimCore: nvidia gives you about 1/3 less performance on linux
<LimCore> -30% less is acceptable for me
<elmargol> this channel is not for such discussions :D
<LimCore> I can always buy 40% faste gfx.  I can not buy 40% less crashable one apparenly, especially if the bug is in Xorg imho. am I right
<elmargol> LimCore: back to the topic. This is somehow related to your hardware. I have a nvidia card too and it works for me. what driver version are you using? Does it crash if you use the free drivers?
<LimCore> elmargol: did you tried switching VT's a lot between 2 desktops?
<LimCore> and using opengl
<LimCore> especially, while using opengl
<elmargol> LimCore: i use the 3d effects... so yes I'm using opengl
<rapide> From CZEK ripublik? Help.
<thekorn> bug 286424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286424 in nvidia-settings "nvidia-settings crashes when user clicks Save To X Configuration File" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286424
<elmargol> Someone knows a mailinglist where I can as a nvidia closed source driver question?
<elmargol> ask
<LimCore> perhaps nvidia's list for example
<jibel> elmargol: http://forums.nvidia.com/ ?
<elmargol> jibel: you never get an answer there
<elmargol> I think i found the problem :D my gpu gets too hot :(
<elmargol> guess I have to add some thermal paste to my gpu fan
<jwendell> how to enable bug-buddy on intrepid?
<jwendell> I guess ubuntu disables it
<thekorn> jwendell: do you mean apport?
<jwendell> no
<jwendell> bug-buddy
<thekorn> ok, don't know than
<hggdh> hum. Is 'update-manager -d' supposed to be already working for Jaunty?
<jjesse> is there anything really in jaunty to upgrade to?
<persia> Most of the "upgrades" in jaunty are likely to break something today : best to at least wait until the first batch of builds is done, unless you *really* like being on the edge.
<chrisccoulson> james_w - bug 294389 seems to be starting to accumule a fair few duplicates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294389 in system-tools-backends "package system-tools-backends 2.6.0-1ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294389
<chrisccoulson> i think you were the last uploader of this
<james_w> hey chrisccoulson
<james_w> thanks for the heads up
<chrisccoulson> i can sort of reproduce it
<james_w> oh, cool
<james_w> we couldn't work out what it was
<chrisccoulson> it seems that dbus wakes up system-tools-backends sometime between dpkg stopping it in the prerm script and then starting it again in the postinst script
<james_w> because it uses bus activation?
<chrisccoulson> i can do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall system-tools-backends" repeatedly without failure. but if i run the same command and then immediately run something like users-admin, then the init script fails
<chrisccoulson> and that is pretty repeatable
<james_w> it sounds like there is no need for it to even start?
<james_w> if it's going to get started when needed then why bother explicitly starting it?
<chrisccoulson> you could be right there.
<chrisccoulson> you're right -it doesn't need starting at all
<chrisccoulson> i just did "sudo invoke-rc.d system-tools-backends stop" and then ran users-admin. it started fine, along with s-t-b
<james_w> was users-admin slow to start for you?
<chrisccoulson> i didn't notice any difference
<chrisccoulson> but then, i've ran it a few times now. i probably need to do a reboot to test it properly
<xteejx> Hi guys, I'm having problems trying to sign the Code of Conduct, I can't upload my PGP key :( Can anyone help?
<xteejx> No worries I got it :)
<james_w> chrisccoulson: thanks for your investigation. seb's not online right now, I would like to discuss the issue with him.
<chrisccoulson> no problem
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably be online for most of the afternoon now
<chrisccoulson> half days are great!
<fuselage> Hi, I was going to report a bug in a package but I can't find the package. Could I get some help?
<james_w> what package are you looking for?
<fuselage> openprinting-ppds-pxlcolor-gestetner
<fuselage> can't find it anywhere although it's installed on my system
<fuselage> what I mean is that it's not listed in packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> What does apt-cache policy openprinting-ppds-pxlcolor-gestetner say?
<xteejx> Hey guys, I've signed the Code of Conduct, done some triaging, and applied to Ubuntu Bug Control, what do I do now, just wait for confirmation (or not as case may be)?
<james_w> xteejx: did you answer the questions?
<james_w> fuselage: what's the bug?
<xteejx> james_w: What questions?
<james_w> xteejx: how did you apply?
<fuselage> james_w: problem with the sources.list line
<james_w> fuselage: I don't understand, could you elaborate?
<fuselage> Pici: says installed: (none); candidate: (none); version table:
<fuselage> Pici: apt-cache search apt-cache policy openprinting-ppds-pxlcolor-gestetner shows nothing
<xteejx> james_w: Followed instructions on the Wiki, signed the code of Conduct, have read all the policies/debugging procedures before, but read again as a lil brush up, and clicked apply on "Join this team". Well that's what it said on the wiki anyway
<fuselage> james_w: it appends deb http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/ lsb3.2 pxlcolor-Gestetner to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jockey.list
<fuselage> james_w: the Gestetner should be lowercase as to not cause a 404
<james_w> xteejx: "Apply: to the Ubuntu Bug Control team and send the the Ubuntu Bug Control team application you will receive to ubuntu-bugcontrol AT lists.launchpad.net"
<james_w> xteejx: those questions ^
<james_w> fuselage: what makes you think that is a bug in that package?
<xteejx> james_W: Oh I haven't received them yet, I assume its sent as an email?
<james_w> xteejx: I believe so
<james_w> xteejx: alternatively the application form is on the wiki page
<fuselage> james_w: I presume the package created the incorrect deb line
<xteejx> james_w: Ok no probs I'll wait then, or just send it anyway save them time with having to mess about sending it out :)
<james_w> fuselage: I think that's a bug in jockey
<james_w> fuselage: actually it might be a problem with openprinting.org's driver database
<fuselage> james_w: ok, so how should I file it?
<angusthefuzz> if someone can, bug #294901 should be marked low priority (or maybe medium)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294901 in nautilus "Nautilus search feature won’t let you choose a network location" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294901
<xteejx> Should be low, its pretty trivial
<angusthefuzz> but its a core application?
<james_w> fuselage: give me a minute
<xteejx> But its not "not functioning" at all, its a minor GUI problem, it might be able to be set at Medium, but it is only a search function, users can still browse to the network right?
<xteejx> :)
<angusthefuzz> thats true xteejx, I am still somewhat new at this, it seemed debatable to me
<xteejx> angusthefuzz: So am I :) But there's kernel problems around, they're def more important than a minor-ish quirk :)
<angusthefuzz> yes, relatively this is a really minor problem, but for the nautilus package itself it might be considered medium?
<angusthefuzz> are we supposed to think of importance as global or package specific, if you know what i mean?
<james_w> fuselage: please use "ubuntu-bug jockey" to file the bug
<xteejx> bit of both :) lol
<angusthefuzz> okay :-)
<fuselage> james_w: thanks, I'll do that now
<charlie-tca> xteejx, angusthefuzz : I think the key in LOW: Ones that can be easily worked around
<xteejx> angusthefuzz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status might give some insight into the bug control
<charlie-tca> I will go ahead and change it, angusthefuzz
<xteejx> YES! I was right mwahaha :)
<angusthefuzz> thanks charlie-tca
<xteejx> Good to know I'm actually learning this stuff :D
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: I have read the status/importance wiki
<charlie-tca> xteejx: should be using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<charlie-tca> to determine importance
<xteejx> Did i paste the wrong link oops
<charlie-tca> I found both arguments valid.
<angusthefuzz> yeah, i initially thought low, just thought i would use this bug to learn something interesting
<angusthefuzz> thanks charlie-tca
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, xteejx, the importance is a mix. A minor inconven ience is usually a LOW
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. no problem.
<xteejx> So its LOW if its minor GUI problem, unless they actually cant get onto the network then medium?
<xteejx> This is like school, the big guys teachin the lil guys hehe :)
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: maybe even high if they cant get into network at all, since nautilus is a core application and thats pretty major
<xteejx> True
<hggdh> we have to estimate the impact: for example, how many users are affect? how frequent is this type of usage?
<hggdh> nautilus is a core, yes, but I -- for example -- *never* looked at network FSs via Nautilus
<xteejx> hggdh: Thats what I thought, but if it was a final release and it was missed, everyone's downloading that exact same ISO, problem is everywhere, then severe i guess?
<xteejx> me neither
<xteejx> I cant even get Ubuntu to work on my laptop, but I'm still here helping out (or trying) - I got it running in VirtualBox seemed a sensible solution :)
<hggdh> xteejx, no, not really: how frequently is this used? Does this impact a sizeable portion of the users?
<hggdh> there are MANY bugs on any new release -- those we already know about, and those we are still to find
<hggdh> this is a fix that *might* be considered for Intrepid, but... I personally doubt
<hggdh> (a) it is not (so far) a security issue; (b) does not seem to impact many users
<xteejx> hggsh: I get ya, so it depends on how many users are likely to run into the problem, how badly it will affect them, and if there is currently a way round it (browsing the folders)
<hggdh> correct
<hggdh> if there *is* a workaround, then we should describe it in the bug description
<angusthefuzz> i guess i didnt recognize that browsing the folders is a workaround
<xteejx> hggdh: Cool, just wanted to clarify what was on the wiki
<hggdh> see, for example, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<hggdh> on how to add the workaround information
<xteejx> angus: It's not exactly a workaround as such, but if you can browse the network folders instead of using the search facility, its not exactly a no-way-out situation :)
<xteejx> But yeah as obvious as it is, maybe it should be put on the bug report until and if it gets fixed
<charlie-tca> xteejx: it is a workaround to switch first to the directory you want to search
<pedro_> that's a known bug anyways
<pedro_> bug 42889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 42889 in nautilus "nautilus search on vfs locations would be nice" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42889
<pedro_> it's a wishlist nautilus doesn't support search on vfs yet
<hggdh> BTW, on Nautilus, there is bug 182345 that is more bothersome that this one
<xteejx> Sorry I thought it was pretty obvious lol :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182345 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_remove_dir()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182345
<pedro_> feel free to mark it as duplicate of the one i've pointed you
<angusthefuzz> pedro_: will do
<pedro_> angusthefuzz: rock, thanks for helping ;-)
<hggdh> and still no solution... we will have (eventually) to cherry-pick the upstream fix and add it to nautilus-actions (or drop n-a, since it is currently unmaintained)
<xteejx> Anyway guys I'm off out now so see ya all later, ps thanks for clearing things up, should help with Bug Control if/when I get allowed on :)
<hggdh> cheers
<james_w> hey seb128, chrisccoulson has a theory about why system-tools-backends sometimes fails to install
<seb128> hello james_w
<seb128> oh?
<james_w> seb128: if something accesses s-t-b after it was stopped by the prerm, and before it is started again system bus activiation will mean that the daemon is running when it comes to start it later
<seb128> hum
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i can reliably recreate the problem by doing "sudo apt-get install --reinstall system-tools-backends" and then immediately run something like users-admin. if i do this, then it fails every time
<seb128> how likely is it that many users do run an application using it in this timeframe?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i'd say pretty unlikely unless there is another mechanism causing it to start again
<seb128> and the service is a system one or an user one?
<james_w> system one
<seb128> and running an user application system activate it?
<james_w> apparently so
<chrisccoulson> thats right i think. i can stop system-tools-backends, and then run any application that relies on it and it gets started automatically again by dbus
<seb128> I guess the init script should just be dropped if system activation is used
<james_w> yeah, that was my question
<seb128> I though we did that already in fact when upstream started using dbus activation
<james_w> even if it's not causing these bugs then it sounds sensible anyway
<seb128> right
<james_w> yeah, I thought we had as well, but I can't find a changelog entry.
<seb128> better would be able to replace s-t-b and g-s-t
<seb128> the design is too complex for what it has to do
<james_w> indeed
<seb128> it's not maintained, written in perl, etc
<james_w> I enquired the other day whether there was any progress on the proposed new user management tool, but there is zero code so far
<chrisccoulson> is there anything else already that can just replace it?
<seb128> no
<chrisccoulson> ah
<seb128> we would have replaced it already otherwise
<seb128> we did replace most of the other g-s-t tools already
<chrisccoulson> what do kde users use?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not familiar with it
<seb128> not a GTK or GNOME application ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i meant as the backend though;)
<seb128> it would be easier to work on the new user admin tool that trying to adapt their tools to GNOME
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree
<xteejx> Hey everyone.
<xteejx> Can one of the more knowlegable than me (everyone lol) guys do me a big favour please and check what I've done with bug 214917? I just want to know how I did with it, I'm not on bug control yet so I can't change importance, but I'd appreciate a quick lil feedback if you wouldn't mind :) thankyou
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214917 in linux "Module b44 interfering with ndiswrapper upon startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214917
<xteejx> Would anyone just mind having a very quick look at the above for me please, I just want to know if I've done OK, if I've missed anything that's all :)
<xteejx> I'd appreciate it
<persia> Hrm.  I'm surprised it's beneficial to assign to the kernel team, as it's against the kernel, but that's not important, as it seems to follow the kernel guidelines.
<xteejx> persia: I don't get you sorry
<persia> Best to ask for Importance changes or other meta-stuff here, rather than in bug reports, as it's not interesting to the reporter, the developer, or other affected users.
<xteejx> persia: Oh right ok, I'll remember for next time :)
<persia> As a general rule, bugs should only be assigned to oneself, to someone who requested the assignment, or to someone who one can tell what to do (e.g. someone one employs).  The kernel seems to be different, but I don't know why.
<xteejx> persia: So for the kernel we can assign it to them? And everything else just leave it?
<persia> Don't trust me on this.  In general, don't assign bugs.  Review the guidelines for bug triage for special packages.  Where they call for bug assignment, those are exceptions to the general rule.
<persia> Those pages change over time, so my memory of what I read once is not as reliable as the current state of the wiki.
<xteejx> persia: Pretty sure the wiki says to asign it to them. It's cool though. Thanks persia :) Much appreicated
<savvas0> Is it normal that hwclock and date commands show the same time? should hwclock be in UTC or match the local timezone? (I have only Ubuntu installed)
<persia> To me it looks like Larry Finger already mostly triaged it for 8.10 although your request for information may be helpful..  It really needs someone on the kernel team to inspect the module loading, and either make it just work, or have ndiswrapper override the b44 module somehow, but that's not something that can be done easily in the bug log.
<persia> savvas0, I think hwclock defaults to --localtime, which doesn't mean your HW clock isn't in UTC.
<savvas0> ah true, I just read it in the manual, missed it the first time :)
<savvas0> BINGO! woohoo!
<savvas0> er wrong channel :P
<savvas0> [ * window :) ]
<savvas0> I think I found the problem to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/43644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43644 in gnome-system-tools "time-admin shows different time zone when it is restarted" [Medium,Confirmed]
<savvas0> a lot of files are the same in /usr/share/zoneinfo/
<hggdh> savvas0, what do you mean?
<savvas0> I'm not sure, but I think a lot of timezone files have the same md5sum and that probably affects the tz commands to retrieve the correct country
<savvas0> in my case, time zone Europe/Belgrade is always shown in time-admin as "Europe/Sarajevo"
<hggdh> well, a diff on both shows the files are identical -- ergo, same MD5
<savvas0> I wonder if this is the actual issue
<savvas0> I'll take a look at upstream gnome bugs
<|clerum|> can someone check on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254622 and make sure that it setup right. I added new information to a bug report that was marked incomplete.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254622 in linux "TCP uses wrong MTU/MSS size for IPv6" [Undecided,New]
<|clerum|> and I want to amke sure that is is setup right so that someone will/can look at it
<persia> It is.
<persia> It's the changing from "Incomplete" to "New" that does that.
<persia> This may change in the future, but for now, you've done the right thing.
<|clerum|> ok. thanks. so now I just wait for someone to review it and ask for more info/debugs if needed?
<persia> Well, that's the easy thing to do, but it might take a while.
<persia> Depending on your interest or existing knowledge, you might want to investigate further, and see if you can determine the exact cause, etc.
<|clerum|> unfortuantly I'm just a user not a devloper. thanks though
<|clerum|> for your help
<persia> No worries.  Mind you, figuring out a problem doesn't really require a developer, and some developers who write great code aren't so good at determining causes.
<persia> With luck, someone will look at it soon, and understand the problem, and then someone else can provide a fix.
<charlie-tca> bug 246177 ; can I have the reporter file this in gnumeric bugzilla ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246177 in gnumeric "gnumeric help on plot log scale unclear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246177
<charlie-tca> It´s about adding to the documentation
<joumetal> Does removing a duplicate mark need special permissions?
<charlie-tca> If you are sure it is wrong, try it. It will either allow or disallow. Make sure it's wrong, though
<joumetal> bug 294896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294896 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.10 ShutDown-Restart Delay (dup-of: 295103)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295103 in ubuntu "very slow boot after upgrade to 8.10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295103
<persia> charlie-tca, It's a judgement call.  There's clearly a benefit to having it filed upstream, as it's not a decision Ubuntu is likely to make.
<persia> Whether you file it, or the reporter files it isn't so important.  Getting the two bugs linked for tracking would be useful.
<charlie-tca> so file myself or have him, huh
<charlie-tca> I think I'll handle it. It works better for me. Thanks
<persia> When upstream fixes it, then LP can detect that it's fixed upstream, but not in Ubuntu, and add it to one of the harvest lists, which may encourage developer interest in pulling the patch.
<persia> joumetal, No.  To remove the duplicate indicator, just use the mark as duplicate interface, and remove the bug number.
<charlie-tca> joumetal: The way I read it, it should be left as a duplicate, since it just reworded the other report
<charlie-tca> slow start/restart is slow start/restart, is it not?
<joumetal> charlie-tca: reporter of "duplicate" disagree and I understand him. master bug hasn't enough information.
<charlie-tca> Would adding his information to the master help get it all fixed?
<persia> Improving the master is often the best course of action, unless they are clearly distinct issues.
<charlie-tca> He said the delay in starting is different than a slowdown when starting. They are the same.
<Marsjanin> Hello
<Marsjanin> Is there a bug, or so, in a new Ubuntu? cron did not loads any programs that uses X-server.
<joumetal> Marsjanin: maybe one of these? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cron
<Jordan_U> Marsjanin: Could it be that you need to set the $DISPLAY variable?
<Marsjanin> joumetal: It seems not.
<Marsjanin> Jordan_U: Well then. It all works great in Ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04. I have lines like:
<Marsjanin> (after datetime/stars)
<Marsjanin> DISPLAY=":0.0" gedit
<Marsjanin> Now some guy on #ubuntu suggest me that:
<Marsjanin> export DISPLAY=:0 && gedit
<Marsjanin> And none of that and neither various combination will not do the trick.
<Jordan_U> Marsjanin: They do basically the same thing ( I assume you meant :0.0 the second time as well )
<Jordan_U> Marsjanin: What is the output of "echo $DISPLAY" in a new terminal?
<Marsjanin> No, somebody told ma that :0.0 evolves to :0, and the dquotes gone
<Marsjanin> Already, I tried really various number of combinations
<Marsjanin> Echo says :0.0
<Marsjanin> And the important thing: cron works, simple echo "testtext" > test.txt works OK.
<Marsjanin> So, no more ideas...?
<Flare183> Marsjanin: Ideas on what?
<Marsjanin> \o/ (new member)
<Marsjanin> Cron did not load any X-server programs.
<Flare183> Marsjanin: you mean your a new member?
<Flare183> Marsjanin: Have you reported the bug?
<Marsjanin> Nope :) I mean You, as new, as You didn't see what I wrote down. :)
<Flare183> Marsjanin: Tell me bugs number and I will look into it for you
<Flare183> oh ok
 * Flare183 has been working with for 2+ years
<Marsjanin> I've did no report for now, I think there could be sth wrong with my system.
<Flare183> Marsjanin: Well post the problem on ubuntufourms.org
<Marsjanin> All the crontab list works great inder 7.10 and 8.04; in 8.10 work only lines that not runs under X-server, e.g. wget or echo.
<jibel> Marsjanin: or filing a question on the answer tracker could be an option too ( https://answers.launchpad.net/ )
<Marsjanin> I already posted, for now, on Polish language (as my native) forum.ubuntu.pl and waiting...
<brywilharris> Hi all
<Flare183> Marsjanin: oh ok
<Marsjanin> hi
<Flare183> !hi brywilharris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi brywilharris
<Flare183> !hi | brywilharris
<ubottu> brywilharris: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-bugs!
<Flare183> oops hehe
<Marsjanin> :)
<Marsjanin> well, assuming: 30 * * * * DISPLAY=":0.0" gedit should work?
<Marsjanin> I ask, because if it's not a bug of cron, there's no need to report it, and I rather should search for a bad setting on my machine...
<Marsjanin> [yawn] I'll better go to /dev/bed. Thanks for attention.
<ausimage> I am continuing to look at my Bug 294859....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294859 in linux "ALSA Sound absent with kernel 2.26.7-7 on Dell E520" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294859
<ausimage> I am seeming to now get the same behavior on earlier kernels that did just work :/
<ausimage> I checked processes out before and after my kludge to get sound working... the only difference is that pulseaudio and gconf-helper are not running
 * ausimage goes and attempts to just kill pulseaudio instead messing with the sound modules
<ausimage> AH-HAH it is pulse audio causing the problem :/
<angusthefuzz> if I have a bug that I tested in a later version and the problem doesnt exist I am supposed to mark the bug "fix released"
<xteejx> angusthefuzz: Yes if it works in the latest versin
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: thanks :-)
<xteejx> angusthefuzz: No probs :)
<angusthefuzz> i am so glad you are always around xteejx
<xteejx> angusthefuzz: you won't be saying that in a few weeks when I mess everything up :o) lol just kiddin
<persia> Well, best to make sure that you can replicate in the earlier version and not in the later version, just in case it's something where you need special hardware, or a special combination of packages.
<persia> For a long time there was a stellarium bug that kept getting opened and closed.  After a while we figured out it only happened for people with ATI R200 cards, and reassigned to the right package, and it got fixed.
<angusthefuzz> persia: I verified in an virtualbox, it was bug #294823 in case either of you were interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294823 in gnome-terminal "Syntax error in .bashrc prevents prompt colorization" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294823
<angusthefuzz> super low-hanging fruit
<persia> angusthefuzz, Excellent.  It's the process of verification that concerned me.  Nice job.
<xteejx> persia: I suppose everyone gets confused with things sometimes though don't they I sure as hell do!
<angusthefuzz> thanks persia
<xteejx> Damn I didn't know there were so many untouched bugs from Jan-April
<persia> xteejx, Yep.  I just try to mention possible pitfalls when I see something that looks like a mistake I made in the past :)
<xteejx> persia: Well I hope you'll be around for quite a while, cause I'm gonna need to pick your brains on some things down the road :)
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: someday, if i can help it, there will be no homeless bugs
<xteejx> angusthefuzz: Won't be possible, humans make the software there will *always* be a problem somewhere in the source code :)
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: but the bugs dont have to be untouched and homeless
<xteejx> Got to admit though we do a hell of a lot better than Microshaft at fixing things quickly
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: are you working on bugs without a package?
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: that is where i reside, all of my bugs have been there so far
<xteejx> bdmurray: I am, but unless I'm 100% sure about what it is I'm not changing it, I thought it'd be best to ask for more info and logs etc, and hope I can work it out or someone else can? That's ok isn't it?
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: you might interested in http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/no-package-attachments.html
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: I found this page a while back: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks
<bdmurray> xteejx: You might get more help if you change it to what you think the right package while you are triaging it.
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: i think your script is on that page as well
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: Ah, right it's listed there!
<persia> angusthefuzz, To truly get to no-homeless-bugs, we need a fake package against which to assign all the needs-packaging bugs.
<xteejx> bdmurray: So if its slightly wrong it's ok, as long as it point in the rough direction, right? Also I can't change importance yet, so I'm kinda limiting myself on the workload
<angusthefuzz> anyway, some of the bugs on the list without any attachments are hilarious, its almost worthy of making a new site with the funny ones, bug #295317 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295317 in ubuntu "sweet home alabama plays at start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295317
<xteejx> wtf
 * bdmurray looks
<angusthefuzz> haha, those are the bugs i live for
<xteejx> Blatently just come from Windows lmao
<angusthefuzz> you guys should have seen how bug #292362 came titled
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292362 in kdebase-workspace "moon picture is stretched on the KDE4 logout dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292362
<angusthefuzz> the reporter kept telling us the moon was flat
<xteejx> I have some free server space actually guys, or maybe we could put a page on the Wiki? Take names out so they're not ridiculed and show the lighter side of development
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: I definitely support that, i got a good list going
<xteejx> bdmurray, are you still here mate?
<xteejx> angusthefuzz: We're going off-topic now lol
<bdmurray> yep
<angusthefuzz> sorry, back to work
<xteejx> Damn I cant copy + paste
<bdmurray> I think it would be important to do it very tactfully as the information is public
<xteejx> angusthefuzz: Don't over-do it :)
<bdmurray> I mean that no matter how much you try to obscure it, it would be findable.
<xteejx> bdmurray: Ah, but the bug reports are in the Public Domain anyway, so it wouldn't make a difference technically, but I don't think the users would see it like that...
<bdmurray> It would be important to pick funny - silly not funny - stupid things.
<angusthefuzz> yeah, i agree bdmurray, still it would be interesting, many of them turn out to be very legit.
<xteejx> Also, sorry bdmurray but I think you missed what I said about 5 mins ago :) -- As long as the package is roughly right and points in the right kinda direction, its ok? Also I can't change the bug importances yet, so I can only go so far, don't think I can be trusted yet lol
<bdmurray> I absolutely agree that it would be interesting and would show the lighter side of bug triaging.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-08
<bdmurray> xteejx: roughly right is kind of vague.  Let's say you have a bug with someone's upgrade and you suspect it might be hardware.  I'd recommend setting the package to update-manager anyway as there are some knowledgable update-manager triagers who could help.  Does that clarify things?
<xteejx> Definately, and it might just encourage more users to want to do it, for the _fun_ of it, and might even bring more people to Ubuntu, M$ has this office type look and directed at them users, Ubuntu doesn't have to be "geeks" anymore, its a laugh....if you get what I mean
<xteejx> bdmurray: It does :) I meant...say if its I dunno...someones laptop screen flashes a lot, do I put it as kernel (linux) for possible acpi problems, etc...that kind of vagueness I meant :)
<bdmurray> xteejx: In that case I'd leave it alone until you have more information
<xteejx> bdmurray: Cool, just wanted to make sure. Also, I've applied to bug control any idea how long it takes for them to review the application, and do they look at my poor attempts at bug solving? lol
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: see bug #295141 for example.  I just started working on it, and from the initial comments its impossible to tell what package it belongs to, even though i have a guess.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295141 in ubuntu "multimedia keys work as if pressed all the time" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295141
<bdmurray> xteejx: The turn around time is 1 week.  Additionally, I don't see any specific example bugs in your application.
<persia> Having the example bugs in the application is key to getting good comments from peers.
<xteejx> bdmurray: Oh is it you who does it? Didn't realise, and also I didn't put any on there as I haven't done that many, I've just tried picking at bits of old ones, see if they're still valid and if so try pushing them through, you're perfectly welcome to look at my launchpad xteejx if you need to
<xteejx> angusthefuzz: I'd be _thinking_ maybe xkb? How many points do I get? lol
<persia> xteejx, Anyone in bug control can comment on the application, for or against.  If you add good bugs, it not only shows that you can triage, but that you can recognise good triage, which is helpful to show you're ready.
<xteejx> Or the kernel possibly, I'd get more info I guess
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: often hotkeys that dont turn off are kernel bugs, from what i have seen
<bdmurray> xteejx: Additionally, we really want to know what Importance you'd give the bugs since that is something you'd be able to do as a part of the team.
<persia> I remember one candidate who picked a poor set of bugs, and was rejected, and then reapplied a couple days later with a different set of bugs (all from before the first application), and was approved.
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: but you are right, we need more information
<xteejx> Damn, so I'm going to be denied straight away then on that basis that I haven't listed any.
<persia> Well, you might get lucky that enough people know you and your work well enough to say enough good things in a week, but you might want to send a follow-up with a list of 5-7 bugs where you did an especially good job to improve your chances.
<xteejx> It's no big deal anyway, I just thought it would help all of you out. I know you got shed loads to do as it is, and I'm online at least 8 hours a day :) But I really do want to help out, I love Ubuntu, I diss windows to my mates all the time but I guess I would :)
<xteejx> persia: I haven't done enough really, I've just been clearing out old crunf to be honest
<xteejx> I'm not sure if I had bug control a few years ago to be honest on my old account mcisbackuk, can anyone check that at all?
<persia> You're mcisbackuk?  I remember you.  Just check launchpad.net/~mcisbackuk
<xteejx> Yeah than
<xteejx> *Yeah thats me persia :) Thought I remembered your name as well hehe
<xteejx> persia: I must have deleted the account it's gone
<zombuntu> anyone have suspend problems?
<angusthefuzz> zombuntu: there are many bugs about suspend, did you have a particular question?
<zombuntu> i used to use the proprietary driver but in 8.10 its not available cause of xorg 7.3 compatability. i was able to fix supend with that driver but not this new one
<persia> Which proprietary driver?
<maco> ati's or nvidia's?
<zombuntu> nvidia
<zombuntu> im thinking of going back to 8.04 lts
<zombuntu> the new driver doesnt hand acceleration very good either
<persia> Not much the Ubuntu devs can do about the nVidia driver.  If it's not working as well for you, 8.04 might be a good option for the short term.  I'd recommend subscribing to some of the outstanding bugs against the driver, just so you'll be notified when they close.
<persia> nVidia provides some support in their forums, and being willing to test candidates there might be a faster route towards getting support working though.
<zombuntu> suspend is an old issue. seems like they could've fixed it by now
<zombuntu> i check launchpad: bugs
<maco> it's not a bug ubuntu can fix
<maco> because the bug is in nvidia's proprietary driver, meaning we have no access to the code to fix anything at all
<persia> Yeah, well.  My nVidia card still overheats for no good reason, the drivers are still not -rt safe, and sometimes some people still get the screen-frozen-mouse-moves crash.  There's a lot of bits need chasing, and only a few people doing it (and I think they spend most of their time on getting new cards to work).
<persia> If you're feeling particularly interested, you could try to convince nVidia that if they open the source, you'll help fix the bugs, but you'll have to mean it.
<maco> persia: screen-frozen-but-mouse-moves....what's crashing in that case? i get that one with intel on occasion. though more often lately it's screen-frozen-and-mouse-too-but-caps-not-blink-so-maybe-not-panic
<zombuntu> nvidia- get your stuff together
<maco> yeah, thats about it
<maco> we were all hoping ati's opening of their driver would force nvidia's hand a bit
<zombuntu> hopefully it will sometime
<persia> macd, I've stopped following that bug.  Was it bug #13977 ?  Anyway, from when I was following it, there were about 5 different reasons, but it was a hard kernel freeze and yet the video card was still operative and running the hardware mouse pointer.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13977 in evolution "[hoary] Evolution bug with no information" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13977
<persia> Nope.  I didn't remember correctly :)  13xxx anyway.
<angusthefuzz> now there is a descriptive title
<persia> The devs were chasing them, and hit most of them, so it's rare now.  These days when the kernel locks, the driver mostly shuts down the screen.
<persia> angusthefuzz, well, it was enough to fix it :)
<angusthefuzz> clearly persia
<maco> hm, still need to figure out how to make the kernel stop locking then
<persia> Ah, bug #13530.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13530 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "nvidia-glx crashes/lockups" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13530
<persia> maco, kernel locks because it's in a code path inside the binary blob.
<persia> That's a different issue.  If you want to chase it, install the debug version of the driver, and report the cryptic information from Xorg.0.log in the support forum.
<persia> the Xids and Nids are sometimes enough that the developers can reproduce it, at which point it gets tracked internallly (and invisibly to us mortals) and a fixd might land sometime.
<ScottK> bdmurray: When your around I've got a topic I'd like to discuss  with you.
 * cllaudyu am revenit!
<user1> hello
<user1> I upgraded 8.04 -> 8.10   and it failed epically  when  by hand mounting iso image to a directory instead using a real cd...
<user1> upgradecd program couldn't even unpack the installer because he had trouble deducing the cdname (using `pwd` helped)
<BUGabundo> does any one know a dupe for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/295519 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295519 in vlc "vlc sound has glitchs" [Undecided,New]
<ToHellWithGA> morning
<ToHellWithGA> is a lack of options in "systemsettings", the package which controls system settings for kde (sound, mouse, keyboard, i18n, etc.) a good enough reason to find a bug?
<ToHellWithGA> when the package "kcontrol" was installed for adjusting kde3 settings under gnome i was able to configure keyboard and mouse
<ToHellWithGA> with "systemsettings" (with or without "kdebase") there is no option to adjust mouse settings
<ToHellWithGA> .me leaves for a 5k charity walk/run (more walk than run for me) and returns later to check decision from bug-ubunteros
<ToHellWithGA> cheers
<xteejx> Hey guys, I've noticed a BIG inconsistency in the Wiki pages, a few pages say change bugs to Confirmed ifother users are having the same problem OR if there's enough logs and information that could help devs, some other pages say only when there's more than 1 user with the problem...which is right, as I've been using the 1st...I'm kinda stumped now as to which is correct??
<arno_b> xteejx: I agree. I usually confirm when there is several guys that have the same problem (and if there is enough information)
<xteejx> arno_b: Cool, it's just weird some wiki pages saying one thing, and others saying another
<xteejx> Don't know if anyone is able to look into it at some point, as it might be confusing for new triagers? :) Just a thought
<xteejx> Question: What is the reason bugs like bug 40306 is still set as "New"? I'm a little confused, as it's set as Wishlist, and its an oldie?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40306 in ubuntu "Should have accessibility meta packages" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40306
<joumetal> xteejx: hmm seems that gnome-accessibility package exists now.
<xteejx> That's what I thought, isn't most of this old stuff just old crunf that's been fixed since? I'm going to go through the really old needs-packaging stuff, check if its in Ubuntu now and Invalidate it if so :)
<joumetal> Good idea. For that particular bug fix released seems to be good status.
<xteejx> Cool.
<joumetal> Tags confuses me. Let's take tag edgyeft. It has 2 bugs invalid and fix released. Tag is showing one and it is unsupported release.
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: I asked about that discrepancy about a week ago, I was told if debugging procedures for that package are met, it can be marked confirmed
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: that is also one of the major differences between confirmed and triaged, two users who have a problem = confirmed, all the necessary information present = triaged.  Think of triaged as an advanced state of confirmation.  If a bug could be marked triaged, it could definitely be confirmed.
<angusthefuzz> xteejx: anyway, not all bugs may have multiple users, for example, obscure hardware problems.
<angusthefuzz> hey, does anyone know how to collapse the Tags column on launchpad (or maybe remove it altogether as it is way too long)
<ScottK> angusthefuzz: You can't.
<angusthefuzz> ScottK: yeah, i couldnt find I way, I just figured it annoyed someone else enough for a greasemonkey script
<angusthefuzz> is it appropriate to invalidate needs-packaging bugs that have not been maintained in over a year and a half? or even never released an official package
<angusthefuzz> *not the bug being maintained but the package the bug is about
<ddd> does recording sound work in 8.10?
<ScottK> angusthefuzz: Not really.  I'd only invalidate it if the license precluded it going in the archive or upstream was entirely gone.
<ddd> two 8.10 boxes, in both arecord gives io error
<angusthefuzz> okay ScottK, thanks
<awsoonn> hi all
<awsoonn> Problem time. nm-applet is crashing on start and I need to reconfigure networking on 8.10
<ScottK> awsoonn: You probably want #ubuntu for support then.
<yuriy> ToHellWithGA: most likely you just don't have the packages for those things installed. the systemsettings packge is mostly just the shell.
<lfaraone> Hey, would it be a good/bad idea to attach a video to a bugreport that documents the bug? (4.5MiB OGG Theora)
<angusthefuzz> lfaraone: that would be a fine idea, screencasts are important sometimes and very useful for recreation of the bug
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: kk, just trying to make sure I wouldn't use up too much disk space or anything :P
<lfaraone> angusthefuzz: done. ( bug 147419 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147419 in matchbox-window-manager "Matchbox window manager is broken in Gutsy (Default theme is broken)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147419
<ToHellWithGA> yuriy: that's a shame, man
<ToHellWithGA> in the past, and know that my kde under gnome experience is quite limited, installing "kcontrol" and "k3b" was sufficient to be able to adjust the sound/keyboard/mouse
<yuriy> ToHellWithGA: installing kcontrol didn't help? what version of ubuntu?
<ToHellWithGA> kcontrol is no longer available
<ToHellWithGA> !info kcontrol
<ubottu> Package kcontrol does not exist in intrepid
<yuriy> no, not in intrepid
<yuriy> no more kde3 stuff
<ToHellWithGA> is there an actual replacement?
<yuriy> systemsettings
<ToHellWithGA> systemsettings configures exactly nothing useful
<ToHellWithGA> *from a running kde applications under gnome standpoint
<yuriy> because the actual control modules are in other package
<yuriy> I don't know which one the mouse is in
<yuriy> probably kdebase
<ToHellWithGA> not kdebase
<yuriy> i mean, kdebase-workspace
<ToHellWithGA> i had no change between systemsettings w/ and w/out kdebase
<ToHellWithGA> i'll look into that
<ToHellWithGA> if that package isn't in the "recommended" set for kcontrol it might be a good idea to make it so
<yuriy> you mean, for systemsettings?
<ToHellWithGA> right
<ToHellWithGA> yuriy: it seems a little excessive that the entire kde workspace must be installed to tweak mouse settings
<ToHellWithGA> kde window manager and all that
<ToHellWithGA> yuriy: installing kdebase-workspace had no effect
<ScottK> It seems a bit odd to be wanting to use kcontrol to tweak mouse setting if you aren't actually running in KDE.
<nuggan> hi
<nuggan> i got quite a situation with the new intrepid ibex
<ToHellWithGA> ScottK: i want to click adn drag
<ToHellWithGA> s/adn/and/
<nuggan> desktop-effects are not supported anymore
<nuggan> i checked a number of threads but found no solutions for intel graphic cards
<ToHellWithGA> clicking and dragging in a kde application running under gnome is impossible now
<ToHellWithGA> nuggan: it works fine for me on two machines
<ToHellWithGA> what's wrong?
<ToHellWithGA> which chipset are you running?
<ToHellWithGA> if this is not the proper channel, we can chat elsewhere
<nuggan> it was ok with v. 8.04 - i could choose the drivers for the chipsets then (i used i810 or so - the controller is a 945 g or gm)
<ToHellWithGA> you shouldn't need to do that now
<ToHellWithGA> when you run "glxinfo" what kind of output do you get?
<nuggan> that, i suspect is the problem
<nuggan> ok one moment
<ToHellWithGA> i had something go wacky on my 915 chipset and perfectly normal behavior on my 945 chipset
<nuggan> many, many lines - what kind of info would you need?
<ToHellWithGA> try running glxgears
<ToHellWithGA> see what kind of framerate you get
<nuggan> ok
<ToHellWithGA> i'm thinking something was up where "DRI" was not enabled for some mysterious reason
<ToHellWithGA> without "DRI" enabled on the x display compositing window managers don't work
<ToHellWithGA> *on intel
<nuggan> around 220.000 fps - well, how is that to enable - DRI?
<ToHellWithGA> nuggan: for what it's worth, i get 500-600 fps on a 2GHz pentium 4 on a 915 chipset
<ToHellWithGA> 200 seems a little low unless you're on seriously old and slow hardware
<ToHellWithGA> i'd guess that means DRI isn't running
<ToHellWithGA> nuggan: try "gksudo displayconfig-gtk &"
<ToHellWithGA> that should let you choose/force a driver
<xteejx> Evening guys, can someone clear something up for me with bug 294424, I seemed to have helped the guys upgrade problem but there's still a problem with the upgrade when a user has postgresql-plperl installed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294424 in postgresql-8.2 "Could not calculate the upgrade "Intrepid" Solved " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294424
<xteejx> Oh, sorry what do I do with it? (Triager with no bug control right)
<xteejx> Do I just leave it as confirmed, or fix released, as its still a problem for Hardy users?
<nuggan> ToHellWithGA - doing so i get "[1] 10274" - as an answer - no options - but i believe - something that worked with ubuntu 8.04 should also work with 8.10 - i dont even want some special effects or cubes, but only the normal visual effects, which should even work with older/weak chipsets
<ToHellWithGA> nuggan: nothing comes up?
<ToHellWithGA> when you try to run displayconfig-gtk
<nuggan> very odd - but in the end it say 'command not found' - i know that command from hardy, when i had fthis package installed - but intrepid won't suppurt it - does it?
<krychek> hi, on my friends computer update-manager does not work.. it says segmentation error whatever he tries to do, hes using hardy, any idea?
<ToHellWithGA> nuggan: "sudo aptitude install displayconfig-gtk"
<xteejx> krychek: You will need to get it filed as a bug and work on it from there, might just be a trivial problem.
<ToHellWithGA> krychek: how about apt-get or aptitude?
<xteejx> krycheck: You might be able to try "dpkg --configure -a" it could just be a broken package somewhere that command _should_ fix it
<krychek> apt-get says segmentation error, if he start the graphical update manager it just quits after 1-2 secs without any messages
<ToHellWithGA> krychek: that sounds pretty hosed, man
<ToHellWithGA> will he lose data if he reinstalls
<krychek> xteejx: we have tried that.. but it didnt fix it
<xteejx> krycheck: Worst case scenario your mate might have removed an essential package or files by mistake
<krychek> he says he made a normal upgrade (not dist upgrade) and it just quit during the upgrade
<ToHellWithGA> krychek: have y'all tried "sudo aptitude install -f"?
<xteejx> krychek: Ok, it might be a really stupid idea but its worth a try - probably wont work, but "sudo apt-get reinstall update-manager" ?
<ToHellWithGA> nuggan: marco
<xteejx> Can someone look at bug 294424 please, shall I leave it confirmed or fix released, I thought leave as Confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294424 in postgresql-8.2 "Could not calculate the upgrade "Intrepid" Solved " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294424
<krychek> we will try those.. but i guess there will be just a segfault message..
<Flare183> xteejx: I'll look at it
<krychek> i have another problem.. bug 157215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157215 in gnome-panel "Synchronizing with a time server does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157215
<krychek> has anyone tried if time synching works in Hardy?
<Flare183> krychek: I haven't
<Flare183> Let me take a look at it
<Flare183> I see
<Flare183> umm
<krychek> also there is an issue with java applets, they just freeze firefox, see bug 288642 and bug 285729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288642 in sun-java6 "java applets freeze firefox in intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285729 in openjdk "first applet load asks for temp dir (cancel freeze firefox)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285729
<krychek> i cant access my netbank since i upgraded to intrepid
<xteejx> Flare183: Thanks :)
<Flare183> xteejx: np
<krychek> Flare183: "Do you have the daylight savings time feature turned on? This might be the cause."    the system time is totally wrong, not just 1-2 hours difference
<Flare183> oh ok
<afflux> krychek: as far as I know this time-server thing does not sync the time if there is more than X minutes difference
<krychek> hmm thats not good..
<krychek> this is an old comp, it forgets the time when its turned off
<nick_> My hybrid pro DVB usb stick does not work under the new ubuntu. \dev\DVB\ does not appear when it's plugged in
<afflux> krychek: maybe try to add an "ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" call to /etc/init.d/ntp right before the ntpd gets startet
<afflux> *started
<krychek> afflux: before this line: start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --pidfile $PIDFILE --startas $DAEMON -- -p $PIDFILE -u $UGID $NTPD_OPTS ?
<afflux> yes
<krychek> is there inet connection at that point during the boot?
<afflux> uh
<afflux> krychek: you're right, NetworkManager get's started after ntpd. Maybe you should change the links from /etc/rc*.d/S23ntp to S39ntp.
<afflux> krychek: note that this whole ntpdate approach is quite hackish
<krychek> yeah :)
<krychek> why doesnt the time get synced when the difference is too big? :/
<krychek> i should just buy a new battery instead..
<krychek> i closed a warty bug a few days ago.. bug 29
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 29 in baz "locale warning" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/29
<nuggan> Bug #279835 - any workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279835 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i810] Broken Intel Video i810, upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 Beta unless Option "NoDRI" used" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279835
<nuggan> does this mean i should trash my laptop due to depricated on-board graphics-chipsets? (it's only 3 years old!!!)
 * ScottK hands nuggan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/
<Mads-hk> Goodevening people...
<Mads-hk> Just wanted to hear what needs to be done before changing the status of a bug from Confirmed to Triaged?
<angusthefuzz> Mads-hk: all the relevant log files necessary for debugging that package need to be attached
<Mads-hk> Eeehm... okay
<angusthefuzz> Mads-hk: please see the following link for proceedures of various packages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<afflux> triaged means it has enough information for a developer to start working on it. This means: problem is localised and / or the bug has some kind of an approach to fix it
<Mads-hk> ah okay... i have attached all the log files, described in the debugging wiki
<angusthefuzz> Mads-hk: so now a decision needs to be made about having a developer look at the problem
<angusthefuzz> Mads-hk: what is the bug number?
<Mads-hk> okay... the number is #295679
<afflux> "dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory" -- what does this mean, by what is this caused?
<angusthefuzz> bug #295679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295679 in alsa-driver "Realtek AC'97 driver garbles sound 2.6.27-5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295679
<Mads-hk> exactly :)
<angusthefuzz> Mads-hk: part of the problem is that audio bugs are assigned to the linux package unless alsa is built from source
<angusthefuzz> Mads-hk: additionally, confirmed audio bugs need to have the ubuntu-audio team subscribed to them
<angusthefuzz> Mads-hk: I have made these changes for you
<Mads-hk> oh, thank you! :)
<angusthefuzz> (just giving you some info for the future ;-)
<Mads-hk> and i appreciate it :)
<angusthefuzz> Mads-hk: now all we need is someone from bug control to come by and change the importance
<Mads-hk> okaay :)
<jibel> afflux: this is likely bug 36625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 36625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "can't remove nvidia-glx" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36625
<afflux> jibel: indeed it is, thanks!
<xteejx> Hi guys can someone have a look at bug 221402 please? Do I need to provide any logs/info?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221402 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "X freezes during boot with nvidia driver activated (Hardy)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221402
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-09
<Pizarro> Hi everybody
<Pizarro> I just intalled the desktop 64 bits intrepid version, and I cant make the VPN connection to work with pptp
<Pizarro> can anyone help me with this bug?
<Pizarro> funciono
<Hobbsee> you probably want #ubuntu
<Elbrus> Looks like bug 240860 is solved, although the original poster did not respond, should I mark it FIX RELEASED (althought I could not specify what fixed it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240860 in firefox "selected radiobuttons are grayed out, so you can not see what you just selected (on/off)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240860
<Richard_> When i shutdown the laptop i can see the orange bar of the splash going down, but it won't finnish, it goes to 80-90% and then the pc goes to a blank state(black) with a blinkin' cursor on top left, so i have to press the power button myself to shut it down, could i have damaged any file of the system or left temporary files(as the splash doesnt go to 0% unloading) by pressing the button?
<Richard_> What can cause this? any proccess still running?
<xteejx> Hi guys how do I grab a full X logfrom apport without X actually working? I though apport-cli -f --package xorg would have worked?
<xteejx> dont worry ubuntu-bug xorg worked :)
<xteejx> Hi guys, is someone willing and able to get a backtrace for me in gnome-sound-recorder for bug 295628 please. I reverted to Hardy after some other problems of my own and cannot grab it, I don't know how to chroot. Would appreciate it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295628 in gnome-media "[intrepid] gnome-sound-recorder crashes while recording from capture source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295628
<arno_b> xteejx: which commands did you use to get the crash?
<xteejx2> Damn IRC
<xteejx2> arno_b: I used gdb to grab a backtrace (or try)
<arno_b> xteejx2: ok but which parameters did you use into gnome-sound-record?
<arno_b> xteejx2: i can't get any crash :s
<xteejx> arno_b: Are you still here?
<xteejx> Got distracted, in Intrepid to reproduce:
<arno_b> xteejx: yep ;)
<xteejx> Just open sound rec. click record, numbers count up really stupidly high, click stop recording.....prog. halts
<xteejx> Its not in Hardy only intrepid
<xteejx> I know there are duplicates but none have backtraces, I tried and failed lol
<arno_b> xteejx: I have made a lot of test, but no crash happened: I tested every parameters of gstreamer for input, but nothing bad happened
<arno_b> xteejx: it may depend of you configuration
<arno_b> xteejx: and maybe it is because of virtualbox
<xteejx2> Hey guys question for anyone
<xteejx2> How would I get to the top bar in GNOME? Specifically the applications bar without a mouse using kb shortcuts?
<xteejx2> Or better yet how would I navigate Ubuntu without a mouse at all, is there a shortcut to start an accessibility feature for this??
<greg-g> xteejx2: <alt>+<F1>
<xteejx2> The above is to help with bug 295983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295983 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse "[intrepid] Serial mouse not detected when using USB adapter" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295983
<xteejx2> brilliant thanks greg-g :)
<greg-g> no problem
<angusthefuzz> xteejx2: the serial mouse bug you mentioned its a dupe of #9068 as mentioned on the mouse debugging procedures wiki page
<xteejx2> How the hell did I miss that!?
<xteejx2> Need a coffee I think..sorry :)
<xteejx2> The guys serial mouse is going thru a USB adapter though it wont be assigned to ttys0/1 will it?
<angusthefuzz> xteejx2: It uses /ttyUSB0 and acts as a serial port (i think)
<angusthefuzz> xteejx2: the driver module is usb-serial
<xteejx2> ok i'm slightly over my head now, i have no idea how the hell i'm gonna explain that to the guy he's new to ubuntu i don't want to frighten the poor sod lol
<xteejx2> i cant even explain that to myself, partly because i don't fully understand it to be honest
<xteejx2> its the driver module bit i don't get, i understand the device ttyusb0
<xteejx2> angusthefuzz: How do I get him to enable that driver-module? apt-get or ?
<angusthefuzz> xteejx2: modprobe usb-serial, although it probably should have been autodetected and loaded
<xteejx2> angusthefuzz: Of course :) hehe
<xteejx2> Is Ekiga part of the gnome applications?
<xteejx2> Ermm I'll take that as a no :)
<xteejx2> Hi guys, a problem with a USB printer : Do I ask the user for information on hal or the removabledevices section on the wiki, or both?
<xteejx2> Don't worry I found DebuggingPrinter on the wiki - :)
<unenough> i've disabled tap-to-click but my touchpad still clicks
<unenough> synaptic on toshiba a215
<unenough> (intrepid)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-02
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Im going to reboot, so everyone im helping, be patient [AMSG]
<zsquareplusc> that thing that shows the notifications in the top right corner is the indicator-applet? i need to report a bug and want to pick the right package
<MsMaco> zsquareplusc:  the bubbles are notify-osd, the thing on the panel is indicator-applet
<lifeless> zsquareplusc: note that indicator-applet is just a container
<lifeless> there are individual things that plug into it; so don't stress too much about where the bug is filed
<zsquareplusc> ok, so notify-osd is responsible to hide the messages when the mouse is near
<lifeless> zsquareplusc: yes, or fade when you have compiz on
<zsquareplusc> it is hiding the notifications when i move the mouse to the second display which is unfortunate
<lifeless> notify-osd
<zsquareplusc> hm i get a lot of bug and crashes with Karmic :( now ubuntu-one has crashed
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: have any idea why my laptop mic isn't recognized?
<formerguest> Hi I just got a launchpad account and I'm gonna report yet another screen resolution bug.  Me and someone else in #ubuntu have exactly the same problem and we can't fix it with the info that the bot sends to the noobs.
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: seriously, I need more context.
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: in the audio preferences... i go into input.. but only "internal audio analog stereo" is in there and it's not receiving any sound from my laptop mic
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: not muted
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: please use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base"
<dtchen> I really can't debug vague descriptions, sorry ;)
<bcurtiswx> i wouldn't know what to say to make it a better description
<dtchen> and that's why I asked you for a bug report ;)
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: yuppers.. link shortly
<bcurtiswx> hmm, dtchen: apparently others with HP laptops are having issues with internal speakers and mic....
<syn-ack> bcurtiswx, Im not
<bcurtiswx> syn-ack: Pavilion DV?
<syn-ack> G-50
<bcurtiswx> if i could only remember my exact computer model
<MsMaco> its not on the bottom?
<bcurtiswx> ah
<bcurtiswx> noo
<syn-ack> I have straight up Intel for everything but the wlan card
<bcurtiswx> its hidden
<bcurtiswx> but i found it
<bcurtiswx> dv7
<dtchen> never, ever triage by manufacturer and model
<dtchen> it's a recipe for madness
<dtchen> *always* look at the codec and lspci -nv
<dtchen> and, in some cases, dmidecode
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: you mention in one bug like my problem to try out linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic ... whats in there.. just wondering.. im gonna try it right now
<bcurtiswx> hmm, that package doesn't exist
<dtchen> it's linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic, actually. I probably mistyped it in that comment.
<bcurtiswx> generic does th
<bcurtiswx> o
<dtchen> that package contains a snapshot of alsa-driver stable from 20091012
<dtchen> (it's newer than 1.0.21a)
<dtchen> so you need that for just about all new HP dv series, all new Dell, all new eeePC, etc.
<dtchen> I, err, blogged about it.
 * micahg1 saw that, installed, and alsa was happy :)
<bcurtiswx> require a computer restart?
<dtchen> yes
<bcurtiswx> k brb
<dtchen> in some unfortunate cases, a complete powercycle with 2+ minutes before turning on the machine again
<dtchen> no love for capacitors in codecs, really.
<bcurtiswx> i know im annoying.. but you can just ask me to never come back again :P
<bcurtiswx> </joke>
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: that did it
<crimsun> I know, that's why you should buy rtg many beers when you see hiw
<crimsun> him*
<bcurtiswx> rtg?
<crimsun> tim gardner, tech lead of the kernel team
<crimsun> (I also blogged about l-b-m-a-k-g)
<Kouen> hello
<Kouen> someone on channel??
<r00t_ninja> the llvm-gcc package doesnt create a symlink to the llvm-g++ executable , should i file a bug report?
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<thekorn> r00t_ninja, I think this has already been reported as bug 449749
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449749 in llvm-gcc-4.2 "/usr/bin/llvm-gcc missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449749
<r00t_ninja> ah ok thanks
<pan1nx> anybody noticed some issues with the keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<pan1nx> I seem to have trouble connecting from Finland
<pan1nx> there is no esperanza...
<pan1nx> or it has 47% package lost
<pan1nx> 50%
<indus> hi
<jarl> Hi there, what's the procedure to request new software in Ubuntu?
<indus> jarl: use launchpad
<indus> !launchpad
<ubot4> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<micahg> jarl: I'm looking for the wiki page...
<jarl> I got that part. But should new software request be marked with some specific tags or anything?
<micahg> yes, I'm looking for the wiki page
<jarl> I couldn''t find any wiki page, only how backports are requested...
<indus> jarl: ya wishlist probablly
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<micahg> that's not hwo to file though...
<jarl> indus: Should the title also be prefixed with [Wishlist] ?
<indus> jarl: always a good way
<micahg> no
<micahg> [needs-packaging] in title
<indus> jarl: wait ill get you some examples
<indus> jarl: ok follow micahg
<indus> jarl: iam not a developer
<jarl> micahg: Thanks, is that all, what about tags?
<micahg> jarl: here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<jarl> micahg: How come that didn't show when searching for "ubuntu request new software" or "ubuntu request new package" in Google?
<jarl> michag: Something should be done about that... Links to the page from other wiki pages and even from official documentation maybe?
<micahg> jarl: we don't control google
<jarl> micahg: The wiki is a page under "UbuntuDevelopment", maybe this is not an optimal entry point to the page, as a much larger group than developers are encourage to request software, or am I wrong there.
<jarl> ?
<micahg> I'll update the help page though
<micahg> do you think it would make sense to have ithere?
<micahg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<micahg> oh, it's already there :)
<jarl> micahg: I know you don't control google, but it seems odd that google does find the page, right?
<micahg> idk
<jarl> micahg: ReportingBugs is a good place. I'll suggest you add a section "How to request new packages" just like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports because that page google does find.
<micahg> It's the first result for me when I type Ubuntu New Package
<jarl> micahg: I see apparently adding the word "request" ruins the search result...
<micahg> when I followed the links from the home page of help.ubuntu.com I also came to it 4 pages down
<jarl> micahg: > "oh, it's already there :)" where?
<indus> ok can someone look at my bug report
<indus> or i should just wait till someone decides to work on it
<micahg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Signpost/Answers#Developing%20Ubuntu%20programs
<jarl> indus: I think the latter...
<micahg> indus: what bug report?
<indus> naah waited a year now
<indus> my cd drive wont work in ubuntu since intrepid
<indus> i havent been able to watch any movies
<micahg> are you sure it still works?
<indus> not detected at all
<indus> windows baby windows
<indus> i give you link?
<micahg> bug ?
<indus> yeah
<indus> or at least, if you could tell me ways for the kernel to detect the drive
<micahg> jarl: suggestions about documentation are best sent to the ubuntu-bugsquad mailing list
<micahg> indus: did you file a bug?
<indus> yeah since intrepid
<indus> separate bugs for each distro but this time i added all info
<jarl> micahg: OK. As far as I know, it's also possible to file a documentation bug. right?
<jarl> micahg: Anyway thanks for the url.
<indus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/425756
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425756 in linux "[regression karmic] cd/dvd drive not detected" [Medium,Triaged]
<micahg> jarl: well, if it's part of the official Ubuntu Documentation, which this isn't
<indus> its triaged now
<jarl> micahg: That'
<jarl> micahg: That's a bug in itself, as I see it...
<micahg> well, the ubuntu docs are how to use ubuntu
<indus> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/425756
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425756 in linux "[regression karmic] cd/dvd drive not detected" [Medium,Triaged]
<jarl> micahg: OK, I see...
<micahg> indus: I suggest hopping in #ubuntu-kernel and asking someone in about 5-6 hours
<indus> hmmmm wow never thought of that
<indus> ok thanks
<indus> micahg: 5 - 6 hours?
<indus> micahg: why  , is there a  special meeting?
<micahg> well, in Europe the business day is just starting
<indus> aah ok
<micahg> and in America, people are sleeping (except me ) :)
<indus> i go there now and check
<indus> ya heeh americans are behind 24 hours from india
<indus> my friends are waking up when i go sleep
<micahg> jarl: the bug docs are maintained by the bugsquad team
<indus> micahg: thanks , i go now
<micahg> the mailing list is generally where people comment and suggest about them
<micahg> indus: good luck
<micahg> jarl: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<micahg> jarl: I just filed a bug you might be interested in, bug 470351
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470351 in apport "ability to file new package request from ubuntu-bug" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470351
<jarl> micahg: Indeed relevant bug :-)
<jarl> micahg: I have to pick a package for my needs-packaging bug, I can't choose ubuntu, which  package should I chose now that I am requesting a new package?
<micahg> no
<micahg> no package for the bug
<jarl> micahg: launchpad won't accept that. It says "There is 1 error.", "Please enter a package name"
<micahg> where are you doing this?
<jarl> micahg: I followed the link (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect&field.tag=needs-packaging) from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages and followed the steps.
<jarl> micahg: Now (after validating the form) my url is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but you shouldn't need a package name
<micahg> just don't put anything there
<jarl> micahg: Well, tell launchpad that, I can also select "Don't know", should I try that?
<micahg> yes
<jarl> micahg: OK, that made it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/470382
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470382 in ubuntu "[Wishlist] amop package request" [Undecided,New]
<jarl> ubot4 is interesting... :-)
<ubot4> jarl: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jarl> micahg: Do you have 5 minutes to teach me a specific thing in launchapd? I would like to be a better launchapad bug-reporter. I am a skilled developer (not in Ubuntu/debian though), and I am used to simple bug-report applications like bugzilla, etc. But I would like to better to use Launchapd
<jarl> micahg: Specifically In bug 409013 I would like to specify that Karmic Koala is affected... Can you tell me where to click?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409013 in network-manager "Network manager request password for open WLANs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409013
<micahg> well, jarl, there is no specific place to say a certain release is affected at present.  If you'd like  a fix for a certain release, you can click the Nominate for Release link under the task list
<micahg> jarl: you can update the description with the latest information you have: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<jarl> micahg: OK, so reporters are supposed to "Nominate" and release managers make decisions upon such requests, is that how it works?
<micahg> yes
<jarl> micahg: I think I've seen other bugs where specific release have been listed in the "Affects" column, is that after release managers have accepted them?
<micahg> yes
<jarl> OK, that made things a bit clearer, thanks.
<micahg> if you have any question about bugs, we're happy to help
<micahg> if you want to help triage, that's even better ;)
<jarl> micahg: Cool, I am not sure what "triag" is all about, english is not my primary language, and m-w.com does really give me a clue in this context.
<jarl> m-w.com does *not* really give me a clue.
<micahg> triaging is gathering the information necessary to fix a bug and making sure the people that will fix it have access to it
<micahg> or as you mentioned being a developer, maybe you'd like to help actually fix busg
<jmarsden> jarl: Does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage help?
<jarl> micahg: regarding fixing bugs, I would really love to, however time does not permit at the moment.
<micahg> ok, well, when you have time, please come back
<micahg> there's plenty of work for everyone :)
<jarl> micahg: I plan to do like M. Shuttleworth: become a millionaire, then time can be prioritised, economical survival should no longer be a problem. :-)
<jarl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage does in deed help. Already now I've got some work: nominate my own bugs, and triage (collect information) them.
<jarl> How do I tell that a specific bug has been triaged (by me) and I would like a release manager or developer to verify/mark that it has been triaged?
<micahg> well, there's no real way to tell specifically if you triaged a bug, however, you can see list of bugs that you reported or commented on
<jarl> micahg: But it is correct, that only developers and release managers can mark it "Triaged", right?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> so, if you feel a bug has all the information, you can come in here and ask someone to mark triaged
<micahg> here's the page where you can see what you've done with bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jarl-gavia
<jarl> OK. I'll do that. Is this place better than some mailing list?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> for that at least
<micahg> bug triage that is
<jarl> micahg: Yeah, I got it...
<brywilharris> Hi all
<brywilharris> anybody on?
<brywilharris> I had an F_ing wopper of a bug last night on the Karmic upgrade
<brywilharris> Anybody here?
<M1Tn1Ck> salve a tutti sono nuovo
<M1Tn1Ck> della bugs squad
<M1Tn1Ck> hello i new member of the bugsSquad
<micahg> HI M1Tn1Ck, have you read the triage pages on teh wiki yet?
<M1Tn1Ck> yes
<M1Tn1Ck> but in this team always people are english or american?
<micahg> most people speak English
<micahg> there are some bugs that people report in other languages
<M1Tn1Ck> ok
<micahg> unfortunately, I don't have time right now, but someone else should be coming in here soon
<M1Tn1Ck> ok ok, but we work only release new ubuntu edition?
<micahg> M1Tn1Ck: you should think about what types of bugs you'd like to triage
<micahg> no, not necessarily
<M1Tn1Ck> i don't know what kind of bugs i like to triage, because i want help ubuntu but i don't know the kind of bugs
<M1Tn1Ck> but i prefer work with bugs of the applications of internet if possyble
<M1Tn1Ck> ok?
<deuxpi> join #ubuntu-classroom
<deuxpi> aye... sorry
<seb128> bdmurray, pedro_: did you guys started changing crash bugs to private in a semi automatic way?
<pedro_> seb128, not me at least
<MsMaco> i thought they started out private
<pedro_> seb128, I've changed some to private today thought, since the reporters made it public but the report is still waiting to be retraced (contains coredump.gz)
<seb128> pedro_, right, but for some softwares there is no private datas
<seb128> retraced or not
<bddebian> Boo
<carresmd> Hi. I'm having a problem switching runlevels with karmic.. for example, when I'm at my gnome desktop and run '$ sudo telinit 1' it starts doing the thing it should do, but then 'hangs' at the xsplash screen.. My question, is this known to anyone in here or generally known?
<carresmd> I've tried searching launchpad but I couldn't find anything about it. Only something with gdm not starting when you boot in single user mode, but that has nothing to do with this
<mantiena> hello
<carresmd> No offence, but is this the 'idle' channel? ^^
<kklimonda> depends on the hour
<carresmd> timezones suck.. :-)
<kklimonda> carresmd, your question isn't really for this channel though
<kklimonda> yes, they do
<carresmd> well, I'm making sure I'm not filing a duplicate bug.. (if I'm going to submit it)
<kklimonda> I haven't heard of this problem personally but It's not that easy to keep track of all bugs :)
<carresmd> true
<mastermolch> hm, i did a bug report yesterday and i would like to know if it is right this way or if more information are needed... it is bug 469475
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 469475 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "3 Screens with 2 NVIDIA graphics cards and Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469475
<carresmd> I'm having the problem with both my laptop and desktop, so it seems to me it is a bug..
<carresmd> kklimonda, I think I found an already reported bug :-)! bug 446225
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446225 in linux "telinit 1 (or init 1) doesn't work in karmic beta livecd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446225
<carresmd> found it via google, couldn't find it in launchpad though
<kklimonda> mastermolch, looks fine to me - video guys may have more questions (but I think that the state of nvidia and twinview in Ubuntu is known anyway)
<mastermolch> ok, i wondered if nvidia should also get a mail about my problems
<mastermolch> but i wrote them a mail a year ago about something else and they didnt answer
<kklimonda> you could try but I guess not much can be done. Huge companies are like this..
<mastermolch> hm, i have to say... i would also pay for telephone support or something, if the problem will be fixed in general later in the downloadable driver.
<kklimonda> I know that nvidia guys are working on randr 1.2/1.3 support so it may be better when they finish it but it's taking them some time (at least 2 or 3 years if I remember correctly)
<mastermolch> but does this mean multiscreen support wont work like on ms operating systems before 2011?
<kklimonda> mastermolch, we can only hope that they are going to fix bugs in the meantime.
<mastermolch> multiscreen support worked in windows 2000 very fine, thats the one and only thing i really miss now.
<mastermolch> yes i know. and it would be easyer if the drivers would be open...
<mastermolch> and i dont need to use nvida, i would also use ati, but the multiscreen support wont be better, as i read.
<bdmurray> seb128: I changed a few that reporters had made public before they were retraced.
<seb128> right, I noticed
<seb128> it doesn't always make sense, things like GNOME capplets don't handle any private datas
<bdmurray> seb128: I see I was trying to err on the side of safety
<seb128> ok, just stating it in case it's a new policy which has been decided somewhere
<bdmurray> seb128: particularly with apport being enabled in some cases when it shouldn't have been
<seb128> it's sometime ok to let bug publics especially if the submitter decided to open it
<bdmurray> I wouldn't have normally done it but thought since these people weren't running the devel release they might not have been aware of the implications of an apport crash report and making it public
<seb128> bdmurray, ok, cool, I didn't realize apport was on in stable too
<joaopinto> hi
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks
<seb128> bdmurray, I was just making sure it's not a new policy which is going to be enforced automatically by scripts or something
<joaopinto> is /etc/rc.local still called on karmic ? any know bug report about it not being caled anymore ?
<joaopinto> known
<bdmurray> seb128: cool, I might look at some more bugs like those today.  What package(s) would be okay to leave public?
<seb128> bdmurray, don't bother if that's on a limited set it's going to be less effort to just mark all those back
<jcastro> bdmurray, reminder, you have an openweek session today!
<bdmurray> seb128: there are 64 public bugs with coredumps at the moment do you think that is limited?
<seb128> yes
<ldl> Is it a bug that compiz and metacity both freeze or dramatically affect performance on a T41 class machine?
<M1Tn1Ck> hi, i'll like work with bugs of the internet application ok??
<M1Tn1Ck> guys what project do you work?
<hggdh> M1Tn1Ck: I am not sure I understand you -- you would like to help with bugs dealing with internet?
<M1Tn1Ck> yes but also the bugs with the application that use internet  like mozilla firefox or other ok?
<M1Tn1Ck> sorry but my english is bad
<joaopinto> M1Tn1Ck, some of us just participate on random bugs depending on our skills
<hggdh> M1Tn1Ck: no problem. You can start by reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<M1Tn1Ck> ok i read this
<M1Tn1Ck> for example i like join to the Mozilla team bugs
<M1Tn1Ck> but if i can't join i like resolving always bugs
<M1Tn1Ck> *but if i can't join it i like resolving always bugs
<M1Tn1Ck> i go out see you later bye
<mantiena> hello, I've noticed lots of identifical bugreports about jaunty->karmic upgrading problems when users have ttf-mscorefonts-installer, maybe someone from Ubuntu developers can assign bug #464422 to the right person and increase importance ? Every day since karmic release about 10 identifical bugs are reported about this problem :(
<ubot4> mantiena: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<mantiena> This problem appears because ttf-mscorefonts-installer always tries to download fonts from internet servers without asking if user wants to do this and returns an error if there are no access to the fonts download locations
<mrand> mantiena: wow... looking at the other open bugs for that project, seems like there might be 60 or 80 duplicates of this problem?
<danage> can someone help me triage this bug: it probably needs to be affixed to a package/attached upstream? bug #452519
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 452519 in linux "[Karmic] USB Card Reader Malfunction - clutter in DMESG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452519
<danage> it's bad
<mrand> danage: often bugs like this are already flagged upstream (in this case, in the kernel bugzilla, unless the usb card reader guys do their own bug stuff).  Sometimes those bugs are even already closed because they are resolved in a later release of the kernel - and possibly even backported to our released version (that maybe hasn't been released yet)... although considering the age of this bug, my money is on it not having been resolved 
<ldl> Should ie be considered and reported as a bug that compiz and metacity both freeze or dramatically affect performance on a T41 class machine?
<mrand> mantiena: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=549882
<ubot4> Debian bug 549882 in ttf-mscorefonts-installer "ttf-mscorefonts-installer: Poor handling of font downloads" [Normal,Open]
<danage> mrand: where should i look in kernel bugzilla?
<mrand> danage: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/ is the homepage... if their search function doesn't find something quickly, I would try some google searches, perhaps pointed to that site (site:kernel.org) using error messages or device driver names to double check.  Linux kernel mailing list often has some info, especially because this problem is not new.
<kklimonda> what may be a reason for gdm launching ~30 seconds after boot stops? people say they can log in to terminal and work and then after ~30 seconds (I guess it's just an estimate) gdm starts
<poningru> kklimonda, what does dmesg say?
<jcastro> bdmurray, 8 minute warning!
<bdmurray> jcastro: thanks
<brandonban6> Hey all, I'm stuck on this issue, details found here: can anyone assist me with the issue I posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311578 ? , any thoughts that may help? bug #161044
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 161044 in hal "no CD automount after upgrade to gutsy (Hal, dbus or gvm)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161044
<erikk71usa> hi all
<erikk71usa> i have question
<brandonban6> hi erikk71usa
<brandonban6> what's your question?
<erikk71usa> just 9.10 issue
<erikk71usa> i installed
<erikk71usa> the first time every thing went ok
<erikk71usa> i then shut my pc
<erikk71usa> now when i turn pc back on i see white ubuntu logo the screens turns black an wont go to the logon screen
<brandonban6> Does the machine power off when it goes black? Or does it remain powered on? Is there anything at all on the screen?
<erikk71usa> no
<erikk71usa> itsjusts sit there
<erikk71usa> the hard drive stops accessing
<erikk71usa> dell gx 260
<brandonban6> Is this a dual boot system (i.e. you have windows installed on it too)?
<erikk71usa> no
<erikk71usa> just ubuntu 9.10
<erikk71usa> i have intel onboard video
<erikk71usa> too bad ubuntu is too stupid to fix the issue
<erikk71usa> ubuntu 9.04 works fine
<brandonban6> I would try to boot into the recovery console. Right after the dell bios splash screen, it should say "loading grub.... hit esc to cancel" (or something along those lines), hit escape, there should be an option to repair xorg.conf file.
<cyan-spam> hi all, got a q about <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/417842?comments=all
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417842 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:52 suspend_test_finish+0x7c/0x80()" [Low,Fix released]
<cyan-spam> yeah, that one.
<brandonban6> if that doesn't work, you could drop to the root console from the same menu, run  "fsck -P" to check for bad sectors.
<erikk71usa> oh no
<erikk71usa> nevermind im totally lost
<cyan-spam> some random guy set it it fix released but i don't think that's correct. what's the procedure here?
<erikk71usa> its somnething to with video
<erikk71usa> karemic
<erikk71usa> something they changed
<erikk71usa> in new release
<brandonban6> that's what the xorg.conf repair would do erikk71usa
<erikk71usa> look im a newbie
<erikk71usa> at that stuff
<erikk71usa> i guess im stupid
<erikk71usa> stupid inc
<erikk71usa> i use 9.04
<erikk71usa> if issue not fixed
<brandonban6> erikk71usa, reboot.... when you see the dell screen, hold down the shift key. A menu should appear, choose ... (recovery mode), then highlight "Xfix" using the arrow keys, and then hit enter.
<erikk71usa> ok
<micahg1> cyan-spam: the person who's assigned to it, should clarify the status if he bug
<cyan-spam> micahg1: oh. i just reverted the status myself after confirming that the fix had not been released. is that OK?
<erikk71usa> ok
<erikk71usa> will
<micahg1> well, cyan-spam, if it was set by a developer than no
<micahg1> but in this case, I think you're ok
<brandonban6> Hey all, I'm stuck on this issue, details found here: can anyone assist me with the issue I posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311578 ? , any thoughts that may help? bug #161044
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 161044 in hal "no CD automount after upgrade to gutsy (Hal, dbus or gvm)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161044
<cyan-spam> ok, thanks for the advice, micahg1
<micahg1> cyan-spam: if a developer closes it, you're better off either pinging someone on IRC, or filing a new bug referencing the fixed one
<cyan-spam> nod
<prower> argh...lmms crashes on exit in 9.10, remains running in the background using 100% cpu :<
<jwindle> Hello. I think I may have found an issue with network bonding in karmic server edition or at least my configuration worked in jaunty but is now not working in karmic. Is there anyone around that might be able to help?
<micahg1> jwindle: support is in #ubuntu, if you have a question about a bug, we can help you in here
<erikk71usa> xfit
<erikk71usa> notinrecovery
<jwindle> micahg1: Thanks. Already hit up #ubuntu with no responce. I'll wait around over there I guess.
<erikk71usa> f ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccvcbn,mnbvnvbnmnv,mnvcbnm,nvbn,mnbcvvc,mvn,nmnnccnvcxvcxnvnvbvvvc,
<bdmurray> jwindle: you might also check #ubuntu-server
<micahg1> jwindle: you can try #ubuntu-server
<micahg1> oops
<jwindle> Ah thank you I was just checking to see if there was a specific server channel.
<jwindle> micahg1, bdmurray: Thank's for pointing me in the right direction.
<micahg> bdmurray: are we having a meeting this month?
<BUGabundo> bias
<BUGabundo> *boas
<danage> mrand: i've searched linux kernel bugs thoroughly. however, i did not find a bug relating to my problem. would it be highly inappropriate to file there?
<mrand> danage: I don't think so.... file away!  Worst thing they'll do is close it or some reason or another, or mark it as a dup.
<bdmurray> well it'd be best to try with an upstream version of the kernel
<danage> bdmurray: git tree self-compile?
<bdmurray> danage: I believe the kernel team has an upstream kernel available.  ogasawara?
<ogasawara> bdmurray, danage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<danage> thanks bdmurray, ogasawara, will try and comment on the bug if it helps
<danage> ogasawara: should i go with .32-rc5?
<ogasawara> danage: that'd probably be best since it's the most recent
<danage> bdmurray mrand: no luck, still broken on .32-rc5, so i guess i'm filing
<mrand> danage: thanks for the thorough search!  When you get an upstream bug number, please click "Also affects project", enter Linux, and then put a link to your bug there.  You might also search launchpad for the same message / equipment and mark any that you find as a dup of this one.
<mrand> oops, (05:22:30 PM) danage left the room (quit: Client Quit).
<dragon> the `gnuplot` program doesn't come with PDFlib, so it doesn't have an option of setting output type as PDF. The package corresponding to PDFlib is probably in the repos, though I'm unable to find it right now.
<dragon> Here's a tutorial that demonstrates compilation of gnuplot with PDFlib on Ubuntu
<dragon> http://www.miscdebris.net/blog/2008/01/23/install-gnuplot-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon/
<dragon> is this worth filing a bug?
<dragon> if so, where?
<dragon> ubot4: hi
<ubot4> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-bugs! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mrand> dragon: looks like this may be it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/gnuplot/+bug/162071
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 162071 in gnuplot "lack of pdf support" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<dragon> mrand: yes, this is the one. It makes sense that pdflib hasn't been included for being non-free
<dragon> mrand: but this has been a "Won't fix" for almost 2 years now
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-03
<dragon> mrand: is there a way to escalate this bug?
<dragon> mrand: or can I submit/vote on a package request somewhere?
<hggdh> dragon: the debian bug states why it went to wontfix
<hggdh> pdflib was/is proprietary
<dragon> Also, webmin is apparently not supported by Ubuntu, whereas ebox is. I tried ebox last night and it totally messed up my config files upon taking control of them - not the Ubuntu way of handling things.
<dragon> webmin sounds more promising than ebox.
<dragon> Is there a way to request packages?
<joaopinto> dragon, if you have found bugs with ebox, and because it is already packaged, you should file bug reports about it
<dragon> joaopinto: If it leaves its footprints upon apt-get purge, is that a bug?
<joaopinto> define footprints
<hggdh> dragon: yes. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<dragon> joaopinto: modifications to config files under /etc and to /etc/init.d/ hooks
<joaopinto> if you mean changes to configuration which is not installed by the package itself, that maybe a bug or not, it depends wether those changes are required to be reverted or not
<hggdh> and if it is possible to revert them
<hggdh> keep in mind that the configuration files might have changed between installing and uninstalling ebox
<dragon> joaopinto: While testing ebox, it asked for permission to take care of some /etc/init.d hooks, config files like /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf etc. Those files were modified irreversibly.
<joaopinto> dragon, the purge is not expected to remove changes resulting from using the application, it is expect to purge configurations from the package
<hggdh> I would say a bug is warranted, at least to have ebox save the original configurations
<hggdh> but, as joaopinto points out, this is the extent for the bug
<joaopinto> if those changes are done during the install, it could be classified as a bug, since it's an irreversible install, if they are done as part of some ebox operation, I am not sure it is
<dragon> joaopinto: I agree. I believe this was the reason why Ubuntu maintainers stopped supporting webmin at one point. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin
<joaopinto> vi is a powerful admin tool, purging it will not fix the changes you have done with it to your /etc files :P
<dragon> joaopinto: I disagree here, since vi doesn't modify the files itself on an ongoing basis.
<micahg> webmin works fine on Jaunty
<joaopinto> dragon, sure it does, it's ongoing basis is "edit files"
<joaopinto> ebox ongoin basis is "change system configuration files"
<joaopinto> and now i need to sleep :P
<dragon> joaopinto: ebox doesn't give you the control over the modifications that vi does. Hit "yes" once and it'll irreversibly screw your config.
<dragon> any way, I'm filing a bug for it.
<sectech> ...vi is the same as a text editor...essentially...   I have no idea what the hell ebox is.
<dragon> !info ebox
<ubot4> dragon: ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 453 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<sectech> very descriptive.
<micahg> wow, 1.3.5, last time I looked it was at .12
<dragon> !ebox-network
<ubot4> Factoid 'ebox-network' not found
<dragon> !info ebox-network
<ubot4> dragon: ebox-network (source: ebox-network): eBox - Network Configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 111 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<dragon> doesn't help
<dragon> sectech: it's provides a web interface to manage the system
<sectech> ahhh ok...
<dragon> !find ebox
<ubot4> dragon: Found: ebox, ebox-ca, ebox-dhcp, ebox-dns, ebox-firewall (and 13 others)
<dragon> sectech: each of these is a module to manage a part of the system
<sectech> I just flipped to this channel chat... and noticed that you guys were comparing a text editor to it...
<sectech> for some strange reason....
<dragon> sectech: joaopinto was comparing it, and I was explaining why that was wrong.
<sectech> ahh... fair enough
<sectech> lol.
<dragon> :)
<sectech> webmin is still my favorite...
<dragon> sectech: how does it applies changes to the config files? takes backup in advance?
<dragon> sectech: Web interface is better than ebox, I noticed that.
<sectech> ... haven't a clue... I doubt it takes back ups first... I just know it's very modular and very easy to configure.
<sectech> It's one of the first packages that gets thrown on my systems....
<dragon> sectech: read on ubuntu wiki that they stopped supporting webmin on linux because of the way it played with config files. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin
<dragon> s/read/I read/
<dragon> sounded ambiguous
<sectech> Ahh.... yeah... webmin isn't really the Ubuntu way... I don't need to read the page to understand why...
<sectech> It's more of the.....slackware way? If you know what I mean?
<dragon> sectech: haven't tried slackware, but I can guess.
<sectech> It doesn't expect the quirks of ubuntu... sometimes it thinks config files are in places where they are not... and they normally would be if the package was compiled from source...
<dragon> sectech: does it read the config files and modifies only the relevant parts? or does it rewrite the whole thing in its own way?
<sectech> I believe it re-writes the whole thing in the way it expects it to be...
<sectech> which now that I think of it might be it's downfall.
<dragon> sectech: that's what ebox did, without taking backups.
<dragon> sectech: there's a dpkg command to restore the config files to their factory defaults, but I couldn't recall it.
<sectech> wasn't it dpkg-reconfigure or something like that?
<dragon> sectech: tried that on ntp, didn't work
<dragon> sectech: finally I purged the package and reinstalled it
<sectech> you could remove the package... do a purge and..... yeah you got it.
<dragon> sectech: but that doesn't work in case of complex dependencies.
<dragon> sectech: such as.. /etc/resolv.conf
<sectech> How bad did it screw you up?
<sectech> resolv.conf you can edit with a text editor... most people just throw in nameserver x.x.x.x
<dragon> sectech: about 5-7 config files I think.
<sectech> crap.
<dragon> sectech: System is working, but after I pass it on to the client, I'm afraid it might create issues at some point.
<dragon> sectech: I'll test webmin, but I'd really like to have the config files managed the ubuntu way. So probably no web interface for the client.
<sectech> I wasn't paying attention to the entire conversation before I commented about vi...
<sectech> is it just networking configuration your after?
<dragon> sectech: I think I selected some more options in the web interfact.
<sectech> I still manage a few servers through it... generally it works pretty well...
<dragon> sectech: webmin? ubuntu servers?
<sectech> yup... webmin with ubuntu servers.... One it manages a squid server, dovecot, ssh... and a few other things.
<sectech> I leave ubuntu specific stuff to ubuntu tools though
<dragon> sectech: ubuntu specific stuff like?
<sectech> well for setting up basic networking I would sooner let network manager do it... or if I really can't afford a screw up (ie: I am deploying a machine to an end user), I'll edit the config files I need to with pico (text editor)... at least that way I know it will be set the way I want it.
<sectech> my /etc/network/interfaces was done by hand... my resolve.conf was done by hand...
<sectech> I am somewhat old school though... I came from a slackware where you had to compile and configure everything yourself.
<sectech> I'll let swat deal with samba normally.
<dragon> sectech: yeah that makes sense. I'm going to try webmin, probably tonight.
<sectech> the rest webmin handles.
<sectech> cool... good luck :)  Now back to my book... lol
<dragon> sectech: yep, thanks. hasta la proxima.
<crashsystems> Is anyone aware of a bug in 9.10 that would cause PDFs to not print? If I "print" the PDF into another PDF and print that, it works. I've been searching google and Launchpad, and while I see several PDF related bugs, I'm not sure if any of them exactly match my symptoms.
<cool^tom> Hi
<cool^tom> Is there a bug with Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 with regard to Java or Flash Player?
<fir3fly> hi folks, where is the right place to report a possible kernel bug in ath5 module? and what infos will be needed to fix that?
<poningru> fir3fly, it would be in launchpad
<poningru> what's the issue?
<poningru> fir3fly, I would recommend just posting dmesg, syslog, message or anything else that shows off the issue
<poningru> if you have a method of fixing it then that too :)
<fir3fly> hi poningru: the system freezes after unspecified time from 10min to some hours. Cannot find out what the problem is since there is no log entry that makes it clear. replacing the mini-pci adapter solves the issue
<poningru> huh thats odd
<poningru> fir3fly, what does dmesg say at those times?
<fir3fly> dunno. i try to find out
<poningru> fir3fly, I would recommend just putting up a launchpad bug and letting the bug triager help you figure it out
<fir3fly> ok, thanks
<bddebian> Boo
<xteejx> hey guys
<xteejx> I'm having trouble setting a bug watch for KDE
<xteejx> I clicked also affects distro, but it then tells me I can't because I selected Ubuntu
<xteejx> dont worry I got it :)
<gnomefreak> how do i stop apps opening on the top right hand side? its covering gnome panel and i cant drag it anywhere
<gnomefreak> it seems to only happen in gnome. xfce it works fine i can see the top of the app to move it
<mac_v> bdmurray: hi... after the recent update to launchpad , there is an increasing trend of users are not subscribing to bugs ... i believe it is more because , there is no "subscribe to bug" near the comment section as was earlier... shouldnt we alteast subscribe the users [who are commenting] by default?
<micahg1> mac_v: bug 414401
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414401 in malone "Automatically subscribe users to bug mail when they post a comment" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414401
<mac_v> oh... someone pls fix this ;)   after the recent update this has become worse :(  almost every new user is not subscribed
<mac_v> micahg: thanks for the bug#
<hggdh> mac_v: I guess you should pester #launchpad for it ;-)
 * mac_v : modeset:pester ;)
<micahg> mac_v: if people want to be subscribed they still can
<mac_v> micahg: yeah , they still can , but previoulsy it was near the comment box and it was easier , now that checkbox is removed
<micahg> mac_v: *I* was the one who complained about it in the first place :)
<kilaz> why if i disconnect my notebook from acc, my ubuntu stoped ?
<hggdh> bug 447134
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 447134 in evolution-mapi "Evolution (MAPI) crashes when trying to view/open mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447134
<wcGary83> Hi! Would anybody happen to know a work around for a show stopping bug I have on my laptop? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/463396)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463396 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[GM45] No monitor output on laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wcGary83> Might there be an upstream package I could try?
<zsquareplusc> that thing that displays the white ubuntu logo at boot, which package is that? usplash? the messages are flickering when a disk check is done.
<micahg> zsquareplusc: I think that's xsplash now
<micahg> zsquareplusc: which version
<zsquareplusc> karmic, let me find out the exact version
<micahg> zsquareplusc: nah, that's fine, xsplash
<kklimonda> micahg: the white logo is still usplash afaik
<qense> the thing with just the white ubuntu logo is indeed usplash
<micahg> oh, really
 * micahg stands corrected
<qense> the brown thing with the sliding throbber is xplash
<micahg> zsquareplusc: ^^^
<micahg> I thought xsplash was replacing usplash
<kklimonda> micahg: I think it's supposed to replace usplash completely in 10.04
<micahg> ah, noted for future reference
<kklimonda> there are some corner cases though - like encrypted disks or fsck running. Not sure how are they going to be handled
<zsquareplusc> it did a fsck at this boot and there was a 3 line message that it is checking the disk. this message was displayed below the white logo (not the animated bar). the message flickered about every second, probably a screen refresh. but previous versions did not do that
<skorasaurus> !usb
<ubot4> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jcastro> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> jcastro: hi
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/307471
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 307471 in cupsys "Multi bin printing broken in OpenOffice.org due to cupsys pstops filter bug" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jcastro> so the guy who patched this just pinged me
<jcastro> can you explain what should have happened here to get the patch noticed?
<bdmurray> jcastro: maybe subscribe the sponsors team but since it isn't a debdiff...
<jcastro> don't we have a method in place to check bugs with patches attached?
<bdmurray> yes, there is a report of bugs with patches attached but there are ~1600 of them
<jcastro> yeah. :-/
<jcastro> Is there anything I can do to help?
<bdmurray> Come to the session at UDS?
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<kklimonda> jcastro: it should be converted into .debdiff and then motu-sru subscribed. when you get ack from then you need a sponsor from motu to get upload done
 * BUGabundo waves at kklimonda
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo - I got my wave invitation :)
<kklimonda> jcastro: there is actually a good page about preparing a SRU
<jcastro> kklimonda, right, I know all that, but what about the random person who just attaches a patch but doesn't know the ubuntu workflow?
<kklimonda> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates - I have followed it and patch got uploaded :)
<kklimonda> jcastro: I'd point him to wiki but I can see that he's really irritated already
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ping me dude
<kklimonda> jcastro: the question is - should we risk teaching him about SRU process just to see him go or prepare SRU ourselves.. I'd go with first option but I'm a bit pissed right now about lack of community in my country so I just tell them to help us ;)
<jcastro> kklimonda, on a call right now, but I'd like to discuss it in a few minutes if you'll be around
<joaopinto> providing a patch is a regular job done for most people, forcing them to do it on the Ubuntu way not be very friendly
<joaopinto> way=may
<kklimonda> joaopinto: as I said - I'm currently in a hate mode at my community ;)
<kklimonda> joaopinto: but we desperately need new contributors :/
<kklimonda> joaopinto: I'd say that people should at least prepare a SRU report and attach a raw patch - then someone who actually know how to test it may create debdiff and attache build logs..
<jcastro> bdmurray, is there a wiki page or plan someplace on how you guys plan to tackle this problem?
<bdmurray> jcastro: an idea of a team that would look at all patches and prepare debdiffs or upload them was discussed at the Karmic UDS but the implementation fell through
<bdmurray> jcastro: so I'll be revisiting it this time around
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> do people know there's a list of bugs with patches?
<jcastro> maybe if it was more obvious to people that there's a huge backlog might help round up help?
<bdmurray> jcastro: Where would you propose letting people know?  I believe its been mentioned a few times...
<jcastro> bdmurray, just feels like it should be a wider goal for everyone than just for you guys
<jcastro> bdmurray, I will attend your session. :)
<bdmurray> jcastro: I mean I've blogged about it and its in the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Patches
<bdmurray> jcastro: and its all in harvest-data
<jcastro> yeah, except I don't think anyone is looking at that
<kklimonda> Every time I have to use a BTS of other distribution I'm reminding myself how awesome Launchpad is.. if not for anything else it would be worth using Ubuntu just for Launchpad ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: +1
<cwillu> kklimonda, I just don't understand why some people hate it so much
<BUGabundo> uhhh cwillu too ?
<BUGabundo> old timers :)
<cwillu> poke poke :)
<cwillu> !info gwibber
<ubot4> cwillu: gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0~bzr476-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 380 kB, installed size 2616 kB
<BUGabundo> or as I like to call it: MESS
<micahg> BUGabundo: it's the hugday target this week :)
 * BUGabundo hugs micahg
<hggdh> yeee channel busy, cool
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> where where
<hggdh> well, it was one hour ago, and I just got back
<BUGabundo> ah
<LimCore> hello there fellow ubuntu debuggers
<LimCore> and hi backstabber
<LimCore> so, everyone read the slashdot story right?
<LimCore> man there shure are many bugs there.
<LimCore> is defaulting to 2.6.28 kernel bug being fixed?
<micahg> what?
<vizeke> Hi everybody, I'm new in here. I just want to help making Ubuntu better. I'm graduated in Computer Science with a good work experience. What should be my first steps? I'm reading the MOTU/Contributing and Patching Guide... thank you
<LimCore> bug #470490
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470490 in grub "Does not update menu.lst even though it says it does (default to old 2.6.28 kernel after upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470490
<jStefan> vizeke, did you read this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<LimCore> vizeke: you can find out how to make it so that the reported bugs are being actually fixed. Then, tell me how you did it ;)
<micahg> vizeke: Well, if you're looking to fix software, this isn't the place.  We triage the bugs here for the developers
<vizeke> jStefan: Did not read that yet.
<ikonia> LimCore: you know the drill about ranting
<ikonia> LimCore: stop now - or leave
<mrand> Limcore, your bug appears to be a duplicate of Bug 470490
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470490 in grub "Does not update menu.lst even though it says it does (default to old 2.6.28 kernel after upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470490
<mrand> rather, bug 470265
<LimCore> mrand: 470490 is the bug reported by me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470265 in grub "[MASTER] jaunty to karmic upgrade failed to update menu.lst (update-grub missing from kernel-img.conf)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470265
<vizeke> micahg: So, wheres the right place for a developer starting now with Ubuntu?
<micahg> #ubuntu-motu
<vizeke> thank you
<micahg> good luck vizeke
<LimCore> mrand: perhaps, although, comment by LukasThyWalls   would suggest he did run by hand the not-hooked command grub-update, which stould work around the bug,  but it did not work for him untill he removed old menu.lst - but perhaps he is mistaken here
<LimCore> anyone using kmail with custom templates?  I'm looking for confirmation that the settings are being lost on upgrade to 9.10
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-04
<cprofitt> anyone home to assist me getting something reported properly
<micahg> sure cprofitt
<cprofitt> thanks micahg
 * micahg can try
<cprofitt> the issue is with the OSD and function of volume controls on Lenovo laptops
<cprofitt> I have a T42p, T61p and T500
 * micahg hides
<cprofitt> the T42p and T61p work as expected
<cprofitt> the T500 'mute' button shows no OSD and only works to 'mute' the sound.
<Pici> bug 357673
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 357673 in hotkey-setup "No notification when sliding audio volume, muting volume on ThinkPad X31, X32, X41, X60, T22, T40, T42, T60, R50e, R51, R52" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357673
<micahg> thanks pici
<cprofitt> Thanks Pici I was searching all over that bug... and could not find it
<Pici> cprofitt: I'm subscribed to it, so I just was digging in my inbox for it
<cprofitt> With 9.04 is didn't work on the T61p or the T500
<cprofitt> so we have made progress :-)
<MsMaco> i think its because thats done in hardware, not in the OS
<cprofitt> MsMaco, that would not explain the difference in the T61p to the T500 would it?
<cprofitt> with 9.04 the T61p did not work either... now it does
<MsMaco> *shrug*
<MsMaco> perhaps there was some blacklist/whitelist magic introduced at some point
<cprofitt> it is the same thing I was told in April... but I doubt the T61p changed how it worked...
<cprofitt> so it would appear to be software
<cprofitt> :-)
<MsMaco> i just remember hearing about thinkpads that did stuff in hardware....and then itd be repeated in software...and youd get like 1 notification and 2 vol changes or something
<MsMaco> or have the OS not handle it...and you get no notificaitons but only 1 sound change
<cprofitt> yeah... I am just looking for the behavior to be the same for different models
<wcGary83> Does anybody know a master bug (it seems like tons of people are having this problem) bug 463396
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463396 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[GM45] No monitor output on laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463396
<wcGary83> I can't find anything that matches on launchpad, but maybe someone knows more?
<wcGary83> This is a bug i filed, but to track progress or a fix I figured there would be one already filed...
<LimCore> hi, what happened to quiteinsane O_o
<LimCore> it seems to be... removed from ubuntu 9.10?
<MsMaco> *shrug* maybe it was unmaintained
<james_w> bug 450400
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 450400 in quiteinsane "Request for removal from archive (binary and source)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450400
 * james_w waves to MsMaco
<MsMaco> o/
 * LimCore wonders why MsMaco shrugs
<MsMaco> because i dont know for sure and was making a guess
<LimCore> but avarage user will just think "hey wtf why I can not scan my images now and I need this done in 5 minutes"
<LimCore> well I found I need to use gimp / plugin,  but newbie user could be very dissapointed
<MsMaco> or xsane, which is also included?
<LimCore> hmm
<MsMaco> actually, AFAIK, kubuntu doesnt include anything for scanning
<MsMaco> i always install xsane from gnome
<LimCore> right, or xsane
<LimCore> can we provide some way of telling users that tries to install/run quiteinsane,  that he should now use xsane instead?
<LimCore> like, a proxy program that will just display such information
<MsMaco> xsane is in the menu as "XSane Scanner" or something, right?
<MsMaco> since upgrade will remove quiteinsane as obsolete, XSane would be the only option in the menu
<MsMaco> so wouldnt it become obvious what to use?
<LimCore> I was just going to use quiteinsane as I did 2 days ago before upgrade - and seeing it is not installed is not best when I have like 10 minutes to get something scanned ;)  It was not very bad either, but we could make it better for users used to old version/name of app I think
<jpds> LimCore: No, we can't really provide a way.
<jpds> But if they upgraded, the installed binaries shouldn't have been removed unless another package conflicts on the quiteinsane package.
<MsMaco> upgrades offer to remove obsolete packages
<LimCore> it would seem that for me it got removed,  I think upgrade dialog warned about this
<LimCore> yes
<MsMaco> it asks if you want to remove obsolete packages
<MsMaco> you have teh option of saying no
<jpds> MsMaco: What does?
<MsMaco> jpds: update-manager
<jpds> Oh, right, I never use that.
<MsMaco> it throws up a "these packages are obsolete. should i remove them? yes/no" window
<jpds> LimCore: In that case, the user should know what they're doing by click "yes".
<LimCore> well its ok by me ;)
<LimCore> if you sure this is user friendly (newbies friendly) enought then no need to provide proxy; othersie I would do it
<M1Tn1Ck> hy
<bullgard4> '~$ ubuntu-bug empathy': "The problem cannot be reported. This is not a genuine Ubuntu package." Was ist ein 'genuine Ubuntu package'?
<tEtra> greets all
<tEtra> pre-bug filing, thought I'd throw this out there:
<tEtra> isc's dhcp3-server package on 9.10 appears to no longer understand/recognize the group {} directive.
<tEtra> I copied a config from 9.04, and none of my hosts config'd within were being setup.
<pedro_> bullgard4, works fine here, did you installed empathy from the PPA? that might be the issue.
<tEtra> hrm?
<tEtra> nvrmnd
<tEtra> removing the group 'tags' and it's working. Anyone else see this behavior?
<bullgard4> pedro_: I have installed the package from an "advanced" Ubuntu repository. It is version 2.28.1.1.
<hggdh> bullgard4: this may happen if your repositories do not carry empathy anymore (or if empathy came from a PPA)
<bddebian> Boo
<ioneye> sdcad
<ioneye> soz
<matti> ;]
<jcastro> bdmurray, the U1 team would like a session at UDS on techniques for handling bugs for lots of upstream projects and working with the platform team.
<jcastro> bdmurray, I think I can handle most of it but would need your expertise at some point
<bdmurray> jcastro: no problem just let me know what its called
<bullgard4> hggdh: I think I asserted Synaptic > Settings > Repositories > (Software Sources) > Updates > Prereleased updates (karmic-proposed), downloaded Empathy 2.28.1.1 (because the regular Karmic version would not work on my computer) and then deasserted this repository. Is this reason enough for: "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"?
<hggdh> bullgard4: no, it is not. Can you run 'apt-cache policy empathy', and pastebin the output here?
<bullgard4> hggdh: ~$ apt-cache policy empathy; empathy:   Installed: 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1;   Candidate: 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1;   Version table:  *** 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1 0; 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status; 2.28.1-1ubuntu1 0; 500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages'
<hggdh> this is weird... indeed you are using a kosher empathy. OK, next try: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubot4> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bullgard4> http://pastebin.ca/1656916
<hggdh> bullgard4: we will have to check with the apport developer. I cannot see a reason for this error
<hggdh> bullgard4: I have just been told that empathy is indeed breaking on Karmic
<seb128> wait, I'm checking
<hggdh> heh. Seems I jumped the gun here, sorry
<bullgard4> What does the phrase: "I jumped the gun" mean? to trigger an avalanche?
<seb128> no, to speak too quickly
<seb128> I really have a local empathy install
<hggdh> bullgard4: no, it means I stated something too soon
<seb128> ok, works now
<seb128> I can confirm sorry guys
<seb128> can't
<seb128> oh, I know
<seb128> bullgard4, you have installed the karmic-proposed version but don't have karmic-proposed in your sources
<seb128> the apt-cache policy doesn't list an official source for your version
<seb128> so it looks similar to a local install to apport there
<seb128> hggdh, ^
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> bullgard4: please add the -proposed sources, run 'sudo apt-get update', and try again ubuntu-bug
<bullgard4> hggdh: I have done so. I have been able to launch a bug report. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<hggdh> bullgard4: welcome -- and thanks go to seb128... I should have seen it
<lucka01> Hello there :)
<jokrebel> am i right here with a problem that other people have the same one with the same dvb-t-usb-card also like me since upgrading vrom 9.04 to 9.10?
<lucka01> I came from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs I'm in a dilema. When on launchpad trying to click on a report a bug it forwards me on the link I added. Hum why is that? I'm trying to report a but that is not a package related at lest I'm not awere of it. CDROM won't work. When I put in a CD/DVD it won't recognize it. Also when I'm trying to eject it I have to press the eject button a couple of times. Another problem is brightness. When tryi
<mvo> bdmurray: I verified the fix for bug #465619 and set the tag to verifciation-done
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 465619 in apport "apport enabled after a distribution upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465619
<bdmurray> mvo: fantastic thanks!
<cmeiklejohn> hello
<jcastro> bdmurray, are you going to have a session on bugcontrol?
<jcastro> bdmurray, you mentioned wanting to get more participation, etc.
<bdmurray> jcastro: at uds?
<jcastro> yeah
<bdmurray> I haven't thought about that in particular much
<micahg> bdmurray: are we meeting next week?
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, that sounds good
<micahg> ok
<micahg> bdmurray: does there need to be an official announcement?
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, I think there should be one
<micahg> bdmurray: PM?
<bdmurray> hmm?
<micahg> other topic
<BUGabundo> bouas noutes
<DMMN> hi!!
<mjw99> Can anyone help with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/465849  . I really can't use the network on my laptop since I upgraded to 9.10 because of this.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 465849 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in utils_connection_valid_for_device()" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> mjw99: $ nm-applet
<BUGabundo> yeah it's a stuppid acertion bug
<BUGabundo> nagg asac about it :p
<mjw99> Who (or what) is asac?
<BUGabundo> mjw99: he is no here right now. asac is the person in charge of the NM packages
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu-mozillateam. he is usually around there
<mjw99> ok; thanks
<BUGabundo> but he is offline there too
<mjw99> out of interest, is there any mechanism to roll back to 9.04?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> only *clean* install
<mjw99> ok.
<mjw99> I had been trying every iteration of the live cd out on this laptop prior to upgrading 9.04 on the hardrive to 9.10; I had no issues with the live CDs, hence I assumed it would be fine to upgrade
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> so what went wrong?
<mjw99> This bug that I refer to now..
<BUGabundo> that's not even a *serious* bug
<BUGabundo> just a stupid race condition or something
<BUGabundo> easilly worked around by restarting the applet
<mjw99> tried that; when I left click on it, it crashes again
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, an application crashing randomlys is not serious ? specially the network manager :) ?
<joaopinto> randomly
<BUGabundo> its not NM that crashes
<BUGabundo> from what I recall when I got hit 2 time with that
<BUGabundo> its just nm-applet
<BUGabundo> start it over, and you are good to go until next reboot
<mjw99> yes; it's nm-applet crashing.
<BUGabundo> the bug is filed, prob the cause is know (I reported it before release too)
<mjw99> BUGabundo; If I left click on it, it crashes and I need to restart it. As a result, it makes logging on to new wireless networks very hard; one has to resort to the command line. I would count this bug as quite problematic to a standard user.
<BUGabundo> how are you restartting it?
<BUGabundo> on a cli? by just doing $ nm-applet?
<mjw99> command line from a terminal window
<BUGabundo> the bug I had was with
<BUGabundo> a bad dectecion of a wireless network
<BUGabundo> try the version on PPA
<mjw99> I don't really have any more time to spend on this one... it's already sucked up a lot since this is my primary laptop.
<BUGabundo> that's why I'm recommending you to try a PPA version
<BUGabundo> that I _think_ has that fixed
<mjw99> Maybe I'll come back to that one if I have some more time, I cannot expend any more on this one, it was cumbersome enough to ensure that I had sanitized the bug report prior to making it public. The bug has been reported and it is the launchpad database... the rest is over to the devs.
<mjw99> I appreciated your advice on this one and I thank you again for conversing and responding to my questions.
<mjw99> laters
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, not very friendly on your part
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: I'm providing  a way to fix it until repos get it fixed for him
<BUGabundo> if that is not friendly, well Im not sure on how to help more
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, I am not sure how minimizing the bug importance to the user helps :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-05
<caolin> If a bug report needs more hardware information than apport supplies what is the preferred tool for gathering this?
<mrand> caolin: perhaps a copy of dmesg.  or maybe lshw or lspci or lsusb?  Different devices and projects have different methods.
<caolin> I am thinking more of a summary that identifies all the hardware installed on the machine where a problem is occurring
<mrand> dmesg is the best overall summary I can think of off the top of my head.
<caolin> thks
<mrand> caolin: that would be /var/log/dmesg
<hggdh> caolin, mrand -- usually an apport hook would do it best
<mrand> hggdh: Do you mean ubuntu-bug <package>, or something else?
<hggdh> mrand some packages already have an apport hook -- that is called when you run 'ubuntu-bug'
<hggdh> so either this specific package needs one, or needs an update
<mrand> hggdh: I understood the request to mean that caolin didn't think enough hardware information was collected that way.  Perhaps I misunderstood.
<cmeiklejohn> hello
<cmeiklejohn> anyone around?
<hggdh> mrand, no, I do not think you misunderstood. The point is the apport hook for this specific package should be reviewed, and expanded if needed
<shankhs> hi
<shankhs> I am using apport and found that apport does not pass through proxy, is this a bug or there is a workaround available? I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/python/+bug/94130 but of no use.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 94130 in ubuntuone-client "HTTPS over proxy fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shankhs> the bug is now about 2 and a half yrs old
<mrand> shankhs: is this what you are looking for? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/94130
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 94130 in ubuntuone-client "HTTPS over proxy fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrand> grrr
<mrand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/370924
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 370924 in apport "apport doesn't work behind a proxy (dup-of: 94130)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shankhs> mrand: ya
<mrand> which of course, points to the bug you found.
<shankhs> what to do?
<shankhs> report another bug?
<shankhs> or just wait...till some superdebugger comes and solve the problem? :)
<mrand> Nope, filing more bugs doesn't make them get resolved any faster.  Unless you think your bug is somehow different than the ones described above, no need for yet another dup.
<mrand> hmmm... on second though, the last comment has me wondering.
<shankhs> mrand: advice taken... thanx so no apport for me then?
<mrand> ah.  ok, scrolling back to the top, apport is still listed as triaged, so it's still visable to them.
<mrand> shankhs: I'm not a proxy expert, but I'm guessing not.  :-(
<shankhs> mrand: if i want to report a bug then how would i get my system specifications? or prepare a report like apport without using apport?
<mrand> shankhs: I'm not sure.  I'm looking, but not finding anything yet.
<shankhs> mrand: me too not getting anything :(
<mrand> You could always look at other apport reports and try to create those same logs manually
<mrand> s/logs/attachments
<shankhs> mrand: wahts s/logs/attachments? please
<mrand> sorry, s means substitute.  So I was saying to substitute the word "attachments" in place of "logs", so that the above would read  You could always look at other apport reports and try to create those same attachments manually.
<shankhs> mrand: Is there any plac where apport saves its report? if yes then i can copy paste the report and post it manually
<mrand> shankhs: I'm looking to see if I can figure that out.
<shankhs> mrand: thank you
<mrand> shankhs: I'm going to try an experiement to see if I can figure it out... one more sec.
<mrand> shankhs: nope, its smarter than I am.  I tried disconnecting myself from the network, and then looking for temporary files.
<shankhs> mrand: thanx again
<mrand> You're welcome.  Thanks for the patience.
<shankhs> mrand: its alright i have plenty of patience  ( its the only thing i have in plenty :-)  )
<LimCore> hi... stupid question,
<LimCore> wher did the Report-bug page go?  Because it seems quite important page to have
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<LimCore> "There’s no page with this address in Launchpad."
<mantiena> mrand: hi, are you online?
<ingenius> HI! :)
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug       - no such page. huh?
<^arky^> LimCore: interesting
<LimCore> launchpda problem occured, while I was trying to report kmail problem,  that I found while reporting another problem.  How awesome meta bug is that
<^arky^> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<^arky^> LimCore:  file a bug against if you think its important  https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<LimCore> or is this a quick way to reduce number of bugs in 9.10 ;)
<^arky^> lol LimCore
<ingenius> I found a bug installing linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, this don't install linux-headers-generic-pae and this cause that don't reconfigure propietary drivers like nvidia etc ... I don't know if this bug was been reported ..
<LimCore> I found like 15 bugs during last 2 days.  What are chances to fix them really quickly?  And why it is like that, afair it was better with 8.10
<LimCore> ingenius: search in launchpad?
<ikonia> the chances will depending on their priorities and availabiliy of the maintainers
<ingenius> LimCore: ok let me see :)
<ikonia> LimCore: you are also welcome to fix them yourself and submit the patches to speed up the process
<ingenius> LimCore: I found the bug :) -> 474367
<LimCore> I made a patch to disable annoying beep in console, and people debate instead fix it
<LimCore> by default, ubuntu makes BEEP sounds when you use console, loud PC-beeper, super annoying, 1990's style noise that can not be shuted off with turning speakers (its pc-speaker beeper)
<ingenius> LimCore: haha ... yesterday, when I was fixing the kernel problem, heard a noise like a blow, but the beep was totally different from what we know, thought the hdd had a problem ...
<LimCore> I reported a bug that CPU makes high sounds when IDLE.  this is c3 c-state problem (not really a bug I guess) in kernel
<LimCore> this shows how apathic the process is sometimes.  its a 1 line change to fix this useless sound. And yet it is not done, for years
<Pici> LimCore: 1) Drop the attitude, you've been asked and told numerous times before about this 2) pcspkr has been blacklisted for at least two releases now.
<LimCore> it is blacklisted? \o/ woot.
<LimCore> Pici: what attitude, it is not ok to say that I reported many bugs or what do you have in mind
<mac_v> !logs
<ubot4> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Rockj> Hey, I'm wondering if I should report a problem as a "bug", even tho it is the hardware-manufactores fault (at least how I can analyze it), but I imagine rolling out a software fix is way easier then get millions of people to flash their routers.
<Rockj> http://www.roysindre.no/a/2009/11/05/dhclient-classless-static-route-bug/   - ANY input would be great, because I'm spinning my head around and going crazy here :-)
<hggdh_> Rockj: difficult to say, but it sounds like a router firmware issue
<hggdh_> you could still open a bug on it here, perhaps a bypass can be made available or, at least, notice of this behaviour can be made public
<Rockj> hggdh: yes, I'm thinking the same. I'm also thinking about reporting it to my ISP and ask them about it and what input they have on it. Because personally I think its hard to get normal users to run a firmware upgrade, and sometimes your not even allowed to flash your router/modem.
<Rockj> hggdh: Im getting another speedtouch modem/router user to see if he's affected aswell of the problem.
<Rockj> (if he "hopefully" has dual boot and Windows 7 , Vista?)
<hggdh> heh
<mantiena> mrand: hi
<bddebian> Boo
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> Im using ubuntu 9.10, and quite a few applications are failing to start
<domjohnson> For most of them, i get the error "Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal"
<domjohnson> But for software-center i get loads of errors related to GStreamer
<domjohnson> Can anyone help me?
<mantiena> mrand: hi, are you online?
<mrand> mantiena: yes, I'm online now.
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
<afflux> experiencing similar issues as bug 327175 which is marked as fixed released (because upstream added a more detailed error message, afaics?!). re-open or create a new bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 327175 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Sometimes loses input devices on suspend/resume: Device has changed - disabling." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327175
<micahg> afflux: it's been 3 months, so I'd say open a new bug and reference this one
<afflux> micahg: actually just found bug 437862 - I'll take that one ;)
<afflux> thx
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437862 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "device key_bitmask has changed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437862
<micahg> ok
<charlie-tca> hggdh: not yet; hands shook so bad today, I couldn't hardly use the computer
<hggdh> charlie-tca: please do not worry about that
<charlie-tca> Got to. I see a lot of requests coming in right now
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: is here?
<BUGabundo> OMG
 * BUGabundo waves!!!
<hggdh> you *will* get better, and we will wait for it ;-)
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> hggdh: thanks!
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I see you are going thouth a bad spot !
<BUGabundo> wish you well
<charlie-tca> yeah, a small bump in the path, so to speak
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-06
<bibinou> hi
<bibinou> IIRC there was a list of "easy-to-fix" bugs of some sort
<bibinou> or was it ?
<micahg1> bibinou: there is a bitesize tag iirc
<greg-g> bibinou: the "bitesize" bugs: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<bibinou> thanks !
<greg-g> no problem :)
<JanC> actually, I doubt those bugs are bite-size  ;)
<JanC> at least some of them
<greg-g> JanC: true, all depends on who tagged them bitesize :)
<JanC> some of them will require a flamewar to implement, so hardly "bite-size"  ;)
<JanC> greg-g: ^^^
<greg-g> JanC: hah!
<mac_v> hmmm,... a notification area bug is the gnome-applets project... right?
<mac_v> micahg: around? ^ is that right?
<mac_v> and the upstream task would be gnome-panel right?
<micahg> mac_v: idk
<micahg> what is the issue?
<mac_v> micahg: Bug #476170 was filed for humanity when it is actually a panel bug > https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=583115
<ubot4> Gnome bug 583115 in notification area "make location of status icons more predictable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476170 in humanity-icon-theme "Panel looks inconsistent when not all monochrome icons load earlier than the others" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476170
<micahg> mac_v: if upstream it's gnome-panel, it should probably be gnome-panel in LP
<mac_v> so i'm a bit confused as to which is the right component to add the also affects to
<mac_v> micahg: ah , ok thanks
<mac_v> :)
<micahg> if that's the same bug
<mantiena> mrand: hi, still online ? ;)
<indus> hi
<lstep> hello, I've got a bug in a package from a "MOTU", so I can't report it using ubuntu-bugs. And I don't see any related info on the HelpingWithBugs page. How should I report it?
<lstep> Could anyone tell me where should I report this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x264/+bug/475933 ). Should I write a mail on the MOTU mailing list (ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 475933 in x264 "The library included in the libx264-67 package is libx264.so.68 but should be libx264.so.67" [Undecided,Invalid]
<thekorn> lstep, I think you have installed this package from a PPA, correct?
<thekorn> lstep, looks like this one https://edge.launchpad.net/~kow/+archive/ppa
<lstep> thekorn: hmm, how do I know that? in aptitude show, I don't see any such info :-(
<thekorn> hmm, good question
<lstep> thekorn: In the package source, there's just the library file and a copyright
<lstep> thekorn: packae content I mean
<thekorn> lstep, don't know, maybe you have downloaded the package frome somewhere and installed it manually?
<lstep> hmm, I don't usually do that
<thekorn> lstep, anyway, there is a "contact this user" link on https://edge.launchpad.net/~kow
<lstep> thekorn: yes, thanks, I'll do that
<thekorn> lstep, I think this is the best way to get in contact with him
<bibinou> triage is Hard
<matti> ;]
<bibinou> what is the "policy" on offensive comments in bugs ?
<bibinou> like this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/476512
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476512 in totem "its gay and its horrible" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> bibinou, close the report and point the user to the code of conduct, there's an stock response on wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses for that
<bibinou> pedro_: status -> invalid ?
<mac_v> argh! how can users even title bugs like that and expect a good response :(
<ikt> rofl!
<pedro_> bibinou, yes
<bibinou> thanks
<pedro_> bibinou, thank you for helping out
<ikt> I have no idea what that particular user would be expecting
<bibinou> i'm not fond of those "robotic" responses
<bibinou> but i see where they can be useful
<pedro_> bibinou, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Reported%20by%20someone%20not%20respecting%20the%20Code%20of%20Conduct
<bibinou> pedro_: done, thanks ! :)
<pedro_> np :-)
<caolin> I have been trying for 4 days now to convert bug 254130 from a bug to a question but it always times out and does not do the conversion. Could someone else please try this and post the result to bug 438116? Also if it cannot be converted, any suggestions as to workarounds? The only thing I can think of is to treat the bug as if it were a question, provide the reporter wth a final answer and then mark it as invalid.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 254130 in ubuntu "smtp problems, zoneminder? cause of games crashing?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254130
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 438116 in launchpad "Timeout Error (OOPS-1367EC560) When Converting Bug into Question" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438116
<caolin> yes
<Pici> caolin: Probably best to ask about that in #launchpad.... although I just clicked on 'convert to a question' and it worked.
<Pici> Then again, I'm on edge.lp
<caolin> ok, thanks. I wanted to know if the problem was user specific or not.
<caolin> I am as well.
<balachmar> Hi, could someone help me to triage a bug?
<balachmar> Or should I be @motu for that?
<micahg> no, here is the place for triage balachmar
<micahg> what's the issue?
<balachmar> ok, I am experiencing a bug on my other laptop. It boots, the gdm shows and I can login. But after login it freezes after some time.
<balachmar> I am now searching in the logs for the time that still shows on the desktop (which does not add up anymore), but I cannot really find anything
<balachmar> I am able to log into the machine using ssh by the way
<micahg> which graphics card?
<balachmar> intel 855
<micahg1> There's a page here on how to troubleshoot X issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting
<micahg> balachmar: and here's the one on how to report a bug: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting
<balachmar> micahg: thanks I will read through the troubleshooting first :)
<micahg> great, if you need more help, please come back balachmar
<balachmar> I try to run sudo INTEL_DEBUG=batch /etc/init.d/gdm restart, however GDM does not restart, how should I try to get a debug log from the freeze then?
<micahg> did you install the intel-gpu-tools?
<balachmar> yes
<micahg> is this before or after it froze?
<balachmar> after
<micahg> ok, you need to do this before and then make it freeze
<micahg> BTW, are you on karmic?
<balachmar> yes, but it freezes quite soon, so I might not be able to enter that info (yeah it started with karmic)
<balachmar> I will try booting in recovery mode and start gdm manually
<micahg> well, you don't need to wait for gdm to start all the way, you can hit CTRL+ALT+F1 and get to a terminal
<balachmar> ok, weird. gdm does not start from recovery mode
<micahg> yeah, I'd try regular mode and get to a terminal as soon as X starts to appear
<balachmar> ok gdm restarted, now just login and hope for a freeze right?
<micahg> yep
<balachmar> ok, got the stuff. Bug report is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/476817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476817 in xorg "[karmic] X freezes with intel 855GM videocard" [Undecided,New]
<balachmar> How should I turn some options off, because I have heard that karmic doesn't user much of the xorg.conf
<micahg> balachmar: if you upgraded with a custom xorg.conf, I suggest making a backup and regenerating it
<balachmar> I have a backup, but how do I regenerate, because the last time I tried it just removed the xorg.conf (at least it seemd so)
<balachmar> mmm, with compiz turned off, the gdm doesn't load...
<micahg>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<balachmar> ok, now it also freezes at the gdm with compiz on...
<balachmar> Could this "conflicts with ACPI region SMB0" cause a freeze?
<micahg> balachmar: did you start with a new xorg.conf yet?
<balachmar> no, not yet. It is now checking the HD. And I let it do that because of the few hard power off lately.
<balachmar> But now it seemed to have finished the file system check and there is no hdd action anymore, but I can hear me cpu fan spinning loadly. (So probably the cpu is doing something)
<kklimonda> any idea why isn't xorg.conf generated by jockey when nvidia drivers are installed? how to debug it?
<balachmar> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesn't create an xorg.conf
<micahg> weird
<micahg> it should
<micahg> it should create a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<balachmar> it doesn't do that on my machine...
<micahg> did you use sudo?
<kklimonda> it always just worked for me so I don't know how to debug it and I don't even have working computer with nvidia anymore :/
<balachmar> micahg: yeah I used sudo
<balachmar> micahg: seems that it shouldn't do that anymore: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=551082
<ubot4> Debian bug 551082 in xserver-xorg "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg does not create xorg.conf anymore" [Normal,Open]
<kklimonda> balachmar: but jockey-gtk doesn't use it afair
<hggdh> IIRC, xorg.conf is not really needed anymore
<svz90> Hello. I had a quick question. If I see a bug that has "Affects" set to "ubuntu, when it could be made more specific, should I change it, even if I'm not the one who reported it
<kklimonda> hggdh: it's needed when you want to use closed driverse
<kklimonda> drivers*
<balachmar> kklimonda: the remark was not meant as a reply to your question
<kklimonda> balachmar: ach, I see - you have a similar discussion :D
<kklimonda> sorry
<balachmar> no worry
<hggdh> kklimonda: let me rephrase: is not needed anymore unless you want out of the defaults ;-)
<balachmar> hggdh: Then How do I specify the options of the intel video driver for X
<hggdh> svz90: in this case you *do* need it
<hggdh> svz90: you should set the affects to the correct package, indeed
<svz90> bug doesn't affect me directly. It's a bluetooth bug, I though it might be better off being set to bluez
<svz90> instead of gnome
<svz90> that's why I wasn't sure if it was correct to change someone else's bug
<hggdh> svz90: if bluez is the affected package, yes. Usually "Ubuntu" is a placeholder meaning "I do not know what is the package"
<hggdh> or "I do not know, nor I care"
<svz90> hggdh: it
<svz90> it's that file transfers are corrupt, so I'm guessing that's a problem with the stack.
<hggdh> svz90: do you have the bug #?
<svz90> 474397
<hggdh> bug 474397
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 474397 in ubuntu "bluetooth file transfer data inconsistency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474397
<svz90> yep
<svz90> hggdh: I was googling for info on something else about the stack, and came across it.
<hggdh> svz90: I am not sure *which* of the blue* packages it would be -- I do not use bluetooth
<hggdh> but certainly it is not Ubuntu
<kklimonda> "dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so: invalid ELF header" - huh
<hggdh> kklimonda: cool
<balachmar> ok, you can regenerate the xorg.conf with sudo Xorg -configure
<svz90> hggdh: alright, so it's okay to change it? (and for future reference, it's okay to do this in the future with other bugs)?
<hggdh> svz90: yes, it is OK. Please also always add a comment on what you change
<hggdh> there are some "default" answers that you can copy & paste & adjust for that
<svz90> hggdh: Alright. Just wanted to make sure. Thanks for the help.
<hggdh> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses (and, more generically, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase)
<hggdh> svz90: and thank you for helping
<svz90> hggdh: my pleasure.
<jcastro> Do we still use regression tags after release?
<jcastro> like, if something worked in jaunty but not karmic do we put "regression-potential"
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RegressionTracking feels like it's more of a dev release thing
<hggdh> jcastro: yes, regression tags are still used
<jcastro> ok thanks!
<greg-g> jcastro: fwiw: I saw Chris Coulson change one bug's tag from "regression-potential" to "regression-release"
<jcastro> yeah I just figured out after reading the page
 * jcastro doesn't use them enough to know off the top of his head
<greg-g> jcastro: me neither, I just saw that bug update email and thought "oh, neat, that makes sense"
 * jcastro nods
<balachmar> Could I tempt someone to look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/476817 and maybe tell me if there is something missing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476817 in xorg "[karmic] X freezes with intel 855GM videocard" [Undecided,New]
<ref_0_> Hello. I have a problem with kubuntu 9.10 (upgraded from 9.04) and I want to report it as a bug in launchpad but I don't know how do that, I do not know which files and info attach.
<ref_0_> The problem is that when I copy files (up to 50MB and tested from konsole or dolphin), the system becomes slow and unusable until the task is complete.
<ref_0_> kswapd0 and pdflush process appear as "disk sleeping" in system monitor while file is copying.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-07
<Ahmuck_> bug reporting has got a major bug
<Ahmuck_> any chance the bugsquad could fix the spamming bug?
<Ahmuck_> i've gotten at least 30+ messages today about the same bug, repeat, repeat, repeat, this bug is a duplicate of ...
<Ahmuck_> 30+ yesterday
<Ahmuck_> 30+ the day before
<JanC> Ahmuck_: you can always unsubscribe, but I guess that's not what you want  ;)
<Ahmuck_> JanC: unsubscribe from that bug?
<Ahmuck_> the bug reporting is subscribing automatically when reporting a bug?
<Ahmuck_> a better solution would to not e-mail when it's marked as a duplicate
<JanC> you can unsubscribe, but in most cases that's not what we want, because users might be asked for more info, to try a test-package, etc.
<JanC> so maybe, file a bug against launchpad
<JanC> and developers who are subscribed probably want to get the duplicate mails
<Ahmuck_> well, the spamming has caused me to now close any bugs that happen rather than report
<JanC> eh, thats' not exactly the right way to deal with it
<Ahmuck_> so your getting no bug reports from me at all now, and people are asking all over how to unsubscribe
<Ahmuck_> which really defeats the purpose
<JanC> like I said, this could be considered as a launchpad bug
<JanC> maybe an option whether you want those or not
<JanC> which defaults to no
<JanC> so develoeprs can enable it
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<JanC> and maybe ask in #launchpad
<JanC> but certainly file a bug about it
<Ahmuck_> eh, i'll just blacklist the bug as spam in my e-mail and let someone else file a bug
<JanC> Ahmuck_: *sigh* and thanks for being unhelpful
<JanC> could you please at least say what's the "master bug" causing this?
<Ahmuck_> Thank you for taking the time to report this crash and helping to make
<Ahmuck_> Ubuntu better.  This particular crash has already been reported and is a
<Ahmuck_> duplicate of bug #429322, so is being marked as such.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429322
<Ahmuck_> Jan, i just tried to search for that bug on bugs.launchpad, and launchpad spit out an error
<nigel_nb> Hi, I have a problem with my system's audio and noticed a bug logged with the same problem.  I have subscribed to the bug, and reported that I too have the bug.  Is there anything more I should do?
<JanC> nigel_nb: if you have the *exact* same hardware (down to the subsystem vendor & device ID) then you can maybe set it as confirmed, otherwise you better file a new bug
<nigel_nb> JanC: when I do an lspci, I get my audio driver as Intel 82801I
<nigel_nb> JanC: same as the bug
<JanC> you need to compare lspci -vv
<JanC> which basically speaking indicates how the manufacturer integrated that component on the motherboard  ;)
<nigel_nb> JanC: oh, thats not given with the bug
<JanC> it should be, if it was reported correctly (in the attachments)
<nigel_nb> JanC: so I need to log a separate bug?
<JanC> what bug is it?
<nigel_nb> JanC: oh yeah :P sorry.. will check
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems might be useful
<nigel_nb> tried all that, no avail.
<nigel_nb> there is a difference in the subsystem and vendor ID
<nigel_nb> I guess I'll have log a new bug then
<JanC> but did you compare those 4 lines with what's in the bug report?
<JanC> ah, okay, file a new bug then
<nigel_nb> I put the status as "New" ?
<JanC> for a new bug, it will be new by default?
<nigel_nb> JanC: been using Ubuntu for long, never filed a bug, its my buddy's laptop
<nigel_nb> thanks a lot for your help :)
<JanC> fiel a bug with: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<JanC> run that fro ma terminal, and it will include all the info needed
<nigel_nb> JanC: oh, thanks a lot
<JanC> (you need a Launchpad account, but you can create one "on the fly")
<nigel_nb> ok
<JanC> nigel_nb: (almost) always best to use "ubuntu-bug <source-package-name>" to file bugs
<nigel_nb> that way includes all the info that you need?
<JanC> normally it includes all the info Daniel needs
<JanC> if not he'll ask, but it includes a lot, you'll see
<JanC> maybe you can mention it looks the same as the other bug
<nigel_nb> daniel does the triaging?
<JanC> in the bug description
<nigel_nb> ok :)
<JanC> and upstreaming and fixing  ;)
<nigel_nb> wow
<nigel_nb> u mean daniel holbach?
<JanC> well, as far as he has free time
<JanC> no daniel chen
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> the same person who answered the previous bug
<JanC> yep, he's the sound hero/volunteer of Ubuntu   ;)
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> JanC: logged the bug, thanks for guiding me through it
<astechgeek> anyone alive in here/
<astechgeek> Reading the ubuntuwiki/bugsquad/gettinginvolved page, and had some general questions
<jmarsden> astechgeek: Just ask your real question(s), and see who answers :)
<astechgeek> what do I need to put in the email to request a mentor?
<astechgeek> :-/ I can not hear anyone over the deafening chirp of crickets
<astechgeek> mentor email sent now what?
<astechgeek> i
<jmarsden> astechgeek: Now wait... and be aware there is a long waiting time for mentors, if I remember rightly.  Meanwhile just get involved in whatever area you want to get started in, you don ot have to wait for a mentor.
<astechgeek> How... I haven't got a clue where to start
<jmarsden> What is that you want to do -- bugsquad type things or packaging stuff?
<astechgeek> since Im new it would logical to start small right?
<dtchen> how is it reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted ?
<jmarsden> Well, you could start by going through examples in the packaging stuff, per the six steps in that GettingStarted page ...
<brad_> has anyone else had a bug with setting emblems?
<Narc> Hi everyone. Is someone able to explain to me how I can start helping triaging bugs without being a member of the BugSquad yet, to train myself a little... Thanks.
<maco> Narc: chck out wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad to learn now
<maco> *how
<maco> you dont need to be in BugSquad to set status on bugs
<maco> and BugSquad cant do Importance, so...
<Narc> Oh, okay, that's what I wanted to know. That's the wiki I'm reading. Thanks
<geser> what's the correct status for an open bug which got filed for a release which is EOL now (edgy)? Invalid or Won't fix?
<maco> geser: check to see if it still exists in currently supported versions
<geser> maco: see bug #78407
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 78407 in gnupg2 "Missing translation strings in edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78407
<maco> oh... hmm well its fix released in current development version (lucid) right...?
<maco> blah i dont like these situations
<geser> maco: I assume so, the translation page for gnupg2 in karmic list over 1600 untranslated strings for some languages
<maco> wow
<_Narc_> Can someone explain to me what am I supposed to do of a bug (badly) filled in a language other than english ? Sorry about the stupid question, I'm trying to learn how to triage. Thanks.
<maco> _Narc_: find someone to translate it
<_Narc_> maco: well, I did, it's really not long, in spanish, but what am I supposed to do, answer in English ?
<maco> i tend to ask questions in their language if i know it and then in english "I just asked for..."
<_Narc_> Good idea. I can't speak spanish though. How can I found a bug triager who speaks spanish and suggest the bug to him ?
<maco> andreasmoog speaks spanish and is a bugcontrol person, but he's not online right now...
<_Narc_> Okay, I'll sort it out, thanks for your help. I'm afraid of doing something wrong, would be counter-productive.
<maco> can always try google translate, but....
<_Narc_> Well, they're not that good :)
<hacktick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How%20to%20enable%20apport is outdated - how do I start apport with karmic?
<kklimonda> hacktick: by editing /etc/default/apport
<hacktick> thanks kklimonda
<_Narc_> My last stupid question for today : Does the LaunchPad comment box supports html ? For links, etc...
<greg-g> _Narc_: I don't believe so, no. But if you paste a link, it makes it "clickable" so people don't have to copy/paste
<_Narc_> Oh, okay
<_Narc_> Good
<_Narc_> Thanks
<greg-g> _Narc_: you can also use short hand for bug numbers, for instance "Bug #1234" is made clickable to launchpad bug #1234
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad-foundations "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad-foundations "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<greg-g> no prob
<_Narc_> greg-g: That's what I wanted. Pretty good then.
<v0xel> Hi all!
<v0xel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/463654
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463654 in software-center "software center wont start with my locale variables set to sr_RS" [Undecided,New]
<v0xel> this is affecting lots of serbian users
<v0xel> but this is not filled in right place
<v0xel> how can i file it against python 2.6?
<maco> click the dropdown where it says software-center
<maco> theres a little arrow next to the text...
<maco> click that and itll show edit mode
<maco> theres a textbox that says software-center. change it to say python2.6
<v0xel> maco, tnx done it
<v0xel> i will update it with some more info
<v0xel> anyone here using localized Ubuntu?
<jmarsden> v0xel: I've added language packs and played with logging into sessions in French, German, Spanish etc. for test purposes... I've not tried Serbian :)
<v0xel> jmarsden, could you go to /usr/lib/python2.6/ and run python locale.py when you're logged in with anything non-english?
<v0xel> and paste the output or see if there's an error, please?
<v0xel> i'm trying to debug bug #463654
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463654 in python2.6 "Python  programs wont start with locale variables set to sr_RS and sr_RS@latin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463654
<jmarsden> OK... I'm running in English now... back soon :)  BTW you could add a language pack and test this yourself, too...
<jmarsden> v0xel: http://pastebin.com/f6ef2f60c
<jmarsden> Looks fine to me.
<v0xel> jmarsden, what's your $LANG now?
<jmarsden> I'm back to English again now.
<jmarsden> en_US.UTF-8
<v0xel> jmarsden, tnx for trying, i'll try to install some l10n packages and debug further on
<jmarsden> OK, no problem.
<Narc> Hello everyone. Can someone tell me if it's okay to mark a bug as confirmed if I and the submitter are the only people to experience it or does it need more people commenting ? Thanks... Sorry about the naive questions.
<maco> as long as someone other than submitter can reproduce it
<Narc> Well, I do.
<Narc> You're always the one answering to my questions today, thanks. Sorry if I sound noob.
<maco> haha its no problem
<hggdh> chance, and the fact that most of us are doing something else ;-)
<Narc> Haha, of course
<Narc> So, if I'm able to replicate a bug, I can mark it as confirmed right away, right ?
<maco> yes
<Narc> Ok, thanks
<maco> though if you can clarify steps to reproduce, extra awesome
<Narc> I got xp points for this ? :P
<maco> actually..yes
<Narc> Ok, this one is already crystal clear but I will.
<maco> its called "Karma" on launchpad
<Narc> Haha, I know, was doing a lousy joke
<Narc> Karma, yes. Reminds me of Reddit. Not as easy to earn though.
<dtchen> it's actually ridiculously easy to earn karma
<Narc> Oh really
<dtchen> just branch everything in bzr or do translations
<maco> hahahaha
<Narc> I was actually thinking about doing some translations.
<dtchen> please do. translations are one of the best ways to contribute.
<Narc> If it's too easy to earn it'll loose it's value :)
<maco> i think dtchen  is referring to how people sponoring translation changes would get more karma than those actually translating...and i think it was fixed
<maco> my translations karma's only 2...its been 2.5y since my last translation (im too out of practice to translate anymore)
<hggdh> actually, translation is not as easy as it seems
<maco> (karma decreases over time)
<Narc> Well, I'm fluent in English but it's not my native language so I figured I'd translate some parts of Ubuntu. Sounded easy but I'm a bit confused with the process.
<maco> i was a bit confused too. i think you can either say "this existing translation fits" or supply your own
<maco> if you supply your own, the leader of your language's translation team then has to approve it, i think
<hggdh> AFAIR, yes.
<maco> so you dont write "monkey butt monky butt monkey butt"
<Narc> Haha
<Narc> People wouldn't do this
<hggdh> you would be surprised
<Narc> Well... I hope.
<hggdh> also, consistency is important. For example, if there are two ways in a language to translate the word 'byte' (say, by the idiotism 'byte' and by the word 'octet'), you should keep using just one of them
<hggdh> either one, but just one, all over the place
<Narc> Yes, I read about that on my language's translation team. That and other stuff.
<Narc> But they confused me more than they helped.
<hggdh> heh
<Narc> Ok, last question then I stop bothering you : What do we do of what I call "casual" reports that looks like " firefox/nautilus/whatever crashed while not doing anything special"...They're not really reproducible, you cannot ask for more info, but I figured maybe there could be useful to a programmer (usually a segfault), so..?
<hggdh> Narc: can you give us a bug as an example?
<Narc> of course
<dtchen> you ask for more info
<Narc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/477754 for example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477754 in firefox-3.5 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_style_get_valist()" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> this one should wait until apport processing is complete
<hggdh> no, wait
<Narc> Oh, ok
<Narc> Ah
<dtchen> huh, this is odd.
<hggdh> weird. There is no coredump, but the bug was driven by apport
<hggdh> I guess the reporter decided by the summary apport report
<hggdh> well, then
<Narc> Great. That's me. I always pick something odd as example.
<dtchen> for those of you running ext4, what does the following command return?  grep ext4 /proc/mounts
<hggdh> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/f181df7c7
<hggdh> Narc: I do not deal much with FFox, but I am not sure how this bug can be used
<hggdh> since the stacktraces are incomplete
<Narc> Well, I just wanted to know the usual procedure with casual reports like these, because I saw plenty of them especially with Nautilus and FF.
<hggdh> Narc: for *apport* bug reports, if the stacktrace is complete, then it can be pursued
<hggdh> (I mean stackTrace and ThreadStackTrace)
<hggdh> Of course, if the reporter has a way of triggering the error every time, this is a very good bit of information
<hggdh> otherwise, you can look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses and select one response as a good one
<Narc> Yes, of course. I picked this one as an example because it seemed that the user wouldn't be able to replicate it.
<Narc> Oh, thanks for the link
<hggdh> a response that would fit, I think, is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Firefox%20crash%20report%20that%20fails%20retrace
<hggdh> so -- following FF bug triaging, you can close INVALID with this message
<hggdh> you might want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase for a general overview
<hggdh> and -- Narc: thank you for helping
<Narc> Oh, it's okay, thank YOU for helping me help
<Narc> hggdh: so, if I get this right, it should be marked invalid because of the missing coredump, right ?
<hggdh> either because the bug was not opened with a Coredump.gz attachment, or because the stack traces are incomplete, yes
<Narc> Ok
<Narc> I'll read the links now :)
<dtchen> hggdh: thanks
<_Narc_> Anybody can tell me under which package I should put a JRE bug report ? Thanks
<dtchen> depends on the jre
<dtchen> e.g., see 'java -version'
<hggdh> you have Sun java, and OpenJDK java, for example. Then there are the different java versions
<_Narc_> Well, maybe I'm not clear enough, but I'm not the submitter, I just triage bugs. And I got a JRE bug report and wondered if it goes under opensdk or something else
<_Narc_> openjdk * sorry
<dtchen> which bug #?
<_Narc_> dtchen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/477615
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477615 in openjdk-6 "Java/eclipse error" [Undecided,New]
<_Narc_> But I figured it's openjdk-6
<hggdh> correct
<_Narc_> I'm learning
<hggdh> _Narc_: :-)
<dtchen> nicely done
<hggdh> bonus points if you rephrase the bug title
<hggdh> it is OpenJDK that sigsegv-ed
<_Narc_> Ya, I wanted to, but the guy is very vague about "founding this log file" so I hesitated.
<_Narc_> Ok, thanks
<hggdh> although... the reporter *found* this on the user folder, yes. No instructions on how to reproduce
<dtchen> that's a pretty nasty one to debug -- no useful info, really
<_Narc_> Really ? If you say so I believe you. I'm still a beginner programmer :)
<hggdh> yeah, the stacktrace does not show any symbolic entry points, only memory addresses
<hggdh> so not really much to be done there.
<_Narc_> What about the fact that I marked it as a duplicate with his first submission ? That must happen often, users submitting the exact same report twice... Is there anything to do except marking one of them invalid ?
<hggdh> _Narc_: I would close it INVALID, with a comment stating that, unfortunately, there is nothing in the log that would help us pinpoint the error
<_Narc_> Okay then
<hggdh> oops -- this answer was for the previous issue
<_Narc_> Ah, yes Firefox
<_Narc_> Sounded familiar
<hggdh> _Narc_: when the same bug is submitted twice (yes, it happens) we usually mark the most recent as a dup of the least recent
<_Narc_> Carp... I did the opposite because his first report didn't include the "found" log file...
<hggdh> now, if the least recent cannot be worked on (like on bug 477615), then we close INVALID as I just wrote
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477615 in openjdk-6 "Java/eclipse error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477615
<hggdh> no prob
<hggdh> now you know ;-)
<hggdh> and there is no real need to readjust in this case
<hggdh> anyway. Usually we try to keep the oldest bug open, and mark as dups all others
<hggdh> now, there is leeway here. If a more recent bug has a better-description/steps/whatever, we can use this bug, then, as the one to keep open
<_Narc_> Yes, logical. I'll do that from now on. But what if, like in this case, the newer one is better than the older ?
<_Narc_> Ah
<_Narc_> You answered when I typed
<_Narc_> Ok :)
<hggdh> heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-08
<_Narc_> Bye guys, thanks for your help.
<hggdh> OK. eeebotu will be offline for a few minutes for a reboot after security updates
<hggdh> eeebotu is back
<bibinou> micahg, if I can borrow a bit of your time
<bibinou> about : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/476082
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476082 in firefox-3.5 "can't see or use add-ons" [Undecided,Invalid]
<micahg> yes
<bibinou> the fact that his profile became corrupt isn't a bug ?
<micahg> not necesarily
<micahg> could be the user ran FF as root
<micahg> could be a bad extensions
<micahg> *entension
<micahg> *extension
<bibinou> i'm new to this some I was not sure I this was resolved or not
<bibinou> ok so I can close such bugs involving profile corruption
<micahg> user had some extensions
<bibinou> thanks !
<micahg> bibinou: well, if the user tries to figure it out as to what's wrong, I usually give them a chance
<micahg> this user seemed happy with a new profile
<bibinou> ok
<bibinou> i was about to give him some clue to migrate his bookmarks for instance
<micahg> if there is a profile corruption issue that we can actually point to corruption due to firefox as an issue, that's a bug :)
<micahg> bibinou: BTW, you might want to join bugsquad
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<bibinou> yeah but i don't really understand what is it all about
<bibinou> if I'm tied to do some stuff if I join bugsquad
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/
<micahg> nope
<micahg> not tied
<micahg> you do what you can when you want
<maco> you just have more permissions on launchpad
<bibinou> micahg, ok thank you
<bibinou> will do :)
<micahg> maco: what extra permissions do bug squad members have?
<maco> er oh wiat
<maco> sorry no thats bugcontrol
<maco> i fail at reading :)
<micahg> :)
<micahg> bibinou: if you have any questions about firefox bugs, feel free to ping me in here or in #ubuntu-mozillateam as I'm the primary triager for them as the moment
<nigel_nb> hi
<bibinou> micahg, ok thank you
<nigel_nb> I just joined bug squad and went through the instructions and stuff
<nigel_nb> just wanted to say Hi to everyone out here :)
<micahg> hi nigel_nb, do you have any questions?
<nigel_nb> micahg: so far the getting started guide is very informative.. I haven't started triaging bugs yet...
<nigel_nb> micahg: wanted have everything ready in bookmarks so that I know exactly whats the problem
<micahg> ok, feel free to ask any questions you have, there's usually someone in here most of the time
<nigel_nb> micahg: thanks.  Will do :)
<bibinou> I don't really "get" the difference between package and project on launchpad, from a maintener point of view
<bibinou> what is the point for mozilla to have a project on launchpad for instance ?
<micahg> bibinou: upstream contact
<micahg> that's where we link to bugzilla.mozilla.org
<bibinou> ok
<dtchen> ahhh. After a long week, finally inbox zero for new Karmic audio bugs.
<ausimage> I am wondering if anyone has caught on that dbus is broken in Karmic yet ???
<ausimage> I just verified this with google...
<micahg> ausimage: can you be more specific?
<ausimage> I personal have at least two broken apps due to Unhandled message: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable
<ausimage> Looking at the search results... epiphany... vinagre... scanning and printing setup at least are effected
<micahg> vinagre is bug 429989
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429989 in vinagre "vinagre WARNING: Unhandled message: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429989
<ausimage> Bug #440767
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 440767 in system-config-printer "When configuring HP PSC2510 printer scanner, scanner not setup" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440767
<micahg> epiphany is bug 459593
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 459593 in epiphany-browser "epiphany-browser bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459593
<ausimage> yeah all caught by dbus...
<ausimage> though filed under the app itself...
<ausimage> I filed under epiphany myself :S
<ausimage> though I did not realize at the time the extent of the breakage
<micahg> well, I don't know much about dbus
<ausimage> neither do I... should these really be merged ?? :/
<micahg> I don't know, I suggest coming back later Sunday when someone else is in here
<ausimage> micahg: my other concern is that it appears centered around ubuntu... like a dbus patch was not applied or something :S
<micahg> well, thank you for being concerned :)
<ausimage> I don't do alot of triage myself... but I did notice the pattern
<ausimage> ;)
<ausimage> I will try to drop in tomorrow again... though I have a full day with a release party... :)
<micahg> so, the best thing would probably be to come back in a while
<ausimage> hmmm micahg what TZ u?
 * ausimage EST
 * micahg is in CDT
<micahg> oops
<micahg> CST
<ausimage> ah midwest ;)
<micahg> yeah, so in about 10 hours would probably be when the american people get in here
<micahg> on Monday, you can be sure to find someone in here
<ausimage> then I will definitely try back Monday... thought I hope some do scan their scroll back in the mean time ;)
<ausimage> laterz....
<Promethes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407 - this is very annoying bug (Flash is not recognizing mouse clicks in multiple situations) and maybe i am wrong but isee that this will not be fixed in Karmic ("Declined  for Karmic"). Anyone knows why? Solution for this bug is present in comments on that page
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "[READ DESCRIPTION] Flash is not recognizing mouse clicks in multiple situations" [High,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> Promethes: because that file that gets modified is directly from adobe
<Hobbsee> Promethes: and it's in the licence agreement that the files can't be modified
<Hobbsee> it appears
 * Hobbsee hasn't checked the licence file recently, but that's the general reason why we can't redistribute it how we'd like, or change it
<Promethes> Hobbsee: as far as i can see, this bug affects only 64bit karmic when flash 32bit is used (through nspluginwrapper) and one change  in /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer makes this bug disappear
<Hobbsee> hm, it's gpl'd
<Hobbsee> there's got to be another reason why they haven't put it in, then
<yofel> bdmurray: I'm not sure hwo to ask, but the kernel stock reply in the ffx-lp-improvements is out of sync with Bugs/Responses, can anyone update this?
<yofel> s/hwo/who/
<bdmurray> yofel: can you send me an e-mail about that and I'll sort it out
<toresbe> Hello folks :)
<toresbe> I think I have what appears to be a bug on a fresh Karmic install. "Enable wireless" is greyed out in nm-applet.
<toresbe> I was thinking I should enclose the WLAN-relevant part of dmesg, the relevant parts of syslog and the output of nm-tool, iwconfig and ifconfig
<toresbe> any more or less?
<greg-g> toresbe: that is a good set of info. I'm wondering if it might be kernel related (kernel not recognizing the card?)
<dtchen> I'd add /proc/interrupts
<greg-g> toresbe: ^ I'd trust dtchen  :)
<mrand> dtchen: So besides wrong kernel and volume set to zero, mind sharing some bug numbers for the most common audio bugs and fixes?  [re: dtchen: ahhh. After a long week, finally inbox zero for new Karmic audio bugs.]
<dtchen> mrand: I blogged about this already.
<dtchen> drowninginbugs.blogspot, see the latest
<mrand> cool.  Thanks!
<mrand> funny title, btw.
<mrand> even if it is accurate
<dtchen> best to keep things lighthearted, I find
<mrand> I saw a case of the wrong kernel when someone did a upgrade-manager -d (before Karmic was released).  The upgrade jumped him directly from 8.04 or 8.10 to Karmic, but didn't give him the karmic kernel.
<toresbe> ah, no, sorry, I was imprecise. It is greyed out, but the card works perfectly when used with iwconfig/dhclient.
<toresbe> Additionally, nm-tool displays the card.
<greg-g> toresbe: ahh, nevermind about my idea then :)
<dtchen> toresbe: network-manager-applet is the affected src
<dtchen> I'm a bit dismayed that the hal/devicekit/udev convergence is leading to a requirement to have perfectly aligned bits from the kernel upward
<_Narc_> Hi everyone, sorry to bother again. Anyone here can tell me if a Live CD issue - or suggestion - concerning error messages from the installer should be assigned to the ubiquity package ? Thanks a lot.
<micahg> _Narc_: depends on the issue
<micahg> ah error messages from the installer
<micahg> do you have a pastebin of the errors?
<_Narc_> Yes, it's someone from Brainstorm, suggesting that the message "Unable to read block ..." is not very user-friendly...
<_Narc_> It's not a really a bug, just an idea, but someone on Brainstorm told him to post a bug report
<_Narc_> So I wondered...
<dtchen> yes, affecting ubiquity and setting the Importance to Wishlist is fine
<micahg> well, we'll set the impotance, you can file the bug :)
<micahg> oops
<micahg> importance
<dtchen> I'm not setting any impotence!
<_Narc_> Haha
<_Narc_> Good for you then
<_Narc_> Okay, I'm affecting it to ubiquity then.
<_Narc_> THanks
<dtchen> ah, here come the comments: "Why didn't you test any hardware?"
<dtchen> I'm at a loss how I'm supposed to test hardware that I don't physically possess. The fact that the user doesn't help test *before* the final release isn't helpful, either. So -- how do we test before we test?
<dtchen> I need a time machine, preferably a TARDIS.
<micahg> simulator?
<micahg> is it possible to have unit tests for audio like you do for code?
<dtchen> what sort of simulator?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> hw simulator
<dtchen> sure, that will test the kernel layer and nothing else
<dtchen> and of course that presumes that the model is 100% correct
<micahg> well, all test suites assume that
<dtchen> (which it isn't and can't be, because the drivers themselves aren't current/correct)
<dtchen> test suites can deal with their own layer
<dtchen> they can't deal with a broken bios, a broken linux, a broken alsa-lib, etc.
<micahg> ah
<dtchen> i.e., writing a test for hda-emu won't mean a thing for the broken Dell bioses
<dtchen> or Toshiba bioses, or ASUS bioses, or Acer bioses, ...
<_Narc_> ...so if I get this right, about Live CD bugs, any problem encountered before the installer actually booted is to be filled under the kernel and anything happening after under ubiquity, right ?...
<dtchen> well, no; there's also casper.
<_Narc_> Oh... It's more subtle then.
<_Narc_> I'll read about that, thanks.
<Awsoonn_> bug 478572 <- I'm lookign for assistance on where to go next on resoliving this issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478572 in linux "[Regression] wpc11 pcimca Wireless card cannot see wireless networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478572
<dtchen> Awsoonn_: install linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic and reboot
<dtchen> Awsoonn_: and, you really want to be using karmic-proposed
<dtchen>      2.6.31.15.28 0
<dtchen>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-proposed/main Packages
<dtchen> Ubuntu 2.6.31-15.49-generic
<Awsoonn_> dtchen: why do I want to use karmic-proposed ? and do I want to use the backports and proposed or just one or the other?
<dtchen> Awsoonn_: for the new kernel. And linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic has nothing to do with the karmic-backports pocket.
<dtchen> Awsoonn_: linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-15-generic is in karmic/universe, not karmic-backports/universe
<Awsoonn_> dtchen: you are a great help, Thank you so much
<dtchen> np
<Awsoonn_> do you think that it would be a good idea to encorporate this into Jockey so that it automaticly installs the drivers for this card when detected?
<dtchen> that would probably require promoting linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) into main, which isn't going to happen
<dtchen> not that it isn't possible, of course
<dtchen> is your symptom resolved after rebooting with linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic installed?
<Awsoonn_> fglrx is not in main, but is part of jockey's make-it-happen-action, I'm thinking a similar action might be do-able. I'm installing now
<dtchen> fglrx is in restricted
<dtchen> it's essentially at the same level as main
<dtchen> restricted is maintained; universe isn't
<Awsoonn_> I see~
<micahg> Awsoonn_: multiverse is the restricted universe
<Awsoonn_> by installing the backports I have progress but no cigar
<Awsoonn_> I can't see any networks, but I dont get an I/O error
<dtchen> and this is using a fully updated karmic-proposed + karmic-updates system?
<Awsoonn_> i am updating from proposed now, all updates are applied.
<Awsoonn_> I just wanted to leave a note in LP before proceeding. :)
<_Narc_> Sorry to interrupt with a noob question but where am I supposed to fill a KernelOops concerning the 2.6.31-14 kernel... since linux-source doesn't have any 2.6.31...and I can't find any linux-headers/image... If I sounds too stupid just ignore me btw.
<micahg> _Narc_: kernel bugs go in linux
<_Narc_> Yes, sure, but which package ? I'm sorting bugs without package, I'm not the reporter.
<Awsoonn_> the package is 'linux'
<Awsoonn_> if you're still unsure post the bug number here and we'll take a peek
<_Narc_> Oh, okay sorry, thought you were talking about the ubuntu-bug command.
<_Narc_> Ok
<_Narc_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/478607
<Awsoonn_> :D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478607 in ubuntu "Guessing that the bug is encountered when logging out of some websites" [Undecided,New]
<_Narc_> I definitely will change the description
<Awsoonn_> yea, look at the oopsText.txt
<Awsoonn_> you can see that this error was caused by a resume error
<_Narc_> pm-utils then.... ?
<Awsoonn_> so it can be filed under linux, and I think there is a group you can subsribe that handles these kinds of erros, let me look through teh wiki
<JonyBlaze> first check to see if its a duplicate
<JonyBlaze> other bugs it looks like have the same problem
<Awsoonn_> I actually think I had this bug this morning... :) I failed to look into it very deeply though.
<_Narc_> Ok, thanks. I suspected pm-utils because of "power/suspend_test" and "pm-suspend Tainted" but was about to fill it under kernel, to avoid taking bad initiative.
<_Narc_> I'll check for dupes, yes
<JonyBlaze> specificly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/417842
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417842 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:52 suspend_test_finish+0x7c/0x80()" [Low,In progress]
<_Narc_> The oopstext is the same but it's not on the same architecture. does it matter ?
<JonyBlaze> it might in some cases but not always
<_Narc_> is there a way to know ?
<Awsoonn_> intuition. :)
<_Narc_> to avoid asking each time
<_Narc_> Haha
<_Narc_> Yeah
<_Narc_> I guess I'm not intimate enough  with the kernel yet
<Awsoonn_> I'd say that is jsut about right, you learn more and more as you go, in this case I'd say no, and since you've found one duplicate yOu might wnat to round up other dups
<Awsoonn_> when did you begin triaging?
<_Narc_> Few days ago
<_Narc_> Noob really
<Awsoonn_> right on, I'm glad to hear that you're sticking to it. :)
<_Narc_> But I read.
<_Narc_> Yes I do, I really like to, and as you say, it's a very good way to learn and help at the same time
<Awsoonn_> We always need triagers :) epsecially ones that ask questions and read the wiki. :)
<_Narc_> Ok, I fit in then. But I try not to ask to much questions here because I don't wanna bother gurus like you guys
<dtchen> hey cool, someone translated my blog post into Spanish! http://bitelia.com/2009/11/como-arreglar-problemas-de-sonido-en-ubuntu-910
<dtchen> well, not really translated, but explained. That's even cooler.
<Awsoonn_> I think it's ok to makr them as duplicates in this case. it is the same line of code that is throwing the error afterall
<Awsoonn_> woah scrolled up, and didnt' notice, sorry :P
<_Narc_> Yes, and the oops looks the same. I'll change the title and mark it as dupe. Thanks for helping
 * Awsoonn_ pats dtchen, I wish I knew spanish so I could understand. :P
<_Narc_> is it okay to mark them both as duplicates of each other ?
<_Narc_> 'Cause #417842 has a huge list of dupes
<Awsoonn> only mark the new one as a dupe of the bigger one
<Awsoonn> the bug with the more information is the 'original' and the other one is the 'duplicate', and yea, it has a TON. :P
<Awsoonn> i read into it a ways down and this error is simply stating that reusme took longer than 5 seconds and it is reporting to LP so that the issue can be investigated more.
<_Narc_> It has been or will be investigated obviously with a huge list like this :P
<_Narc_> Ya, I still got mixed up with duplicates
<Awsoonn> *nods* hence the huge importance of grouping dups, which apport is doing an awesome job of. :)
<_Narc_> by grouping you mean looking for some and marking them as such ? or something else I don't know yet ?
<_Narc_> Sorry I misread.
<Awsoonn> yea, if there is a bug that you think might have a lot of dups, you can look for them and mark them as a dups of one another.
<Awsoonn> There is a lot of things that a triager can do :D
<Awsoonn> what do you hope to do for Ubuntu someday Narc? (just curious)
<_Narc_> Well, I've been a huge fan of computing and open-source philosophy for years now, and I hope one day - when my programming skills will be way better - I could help improving it too.
<_Narc_> For now, I decided to do what I can do, translating, triaging, a bit of evangelism too :)
<Awsoonn> :) are you a student by chance?
<_Narc_> Sort of.
<_Narc_> I'm an "autodidact".
<dtchen> Awsoonn: meaning "work for" Canonical?
<_Narc_> Haha
<dtchen> you can't "work for" Ubuntu, which is just a distribution :-)
<Awsoonn> dtchen: nope, I just ment in a community senece
<Awsoonn> dtchen, I finished installing form proposed and updates and I have interesting results....
<dtchen> I think he's already "working for" Ubuntu in that sense :-)
<Awsoonn> oh indeed, no doubt, :D I was just wondering the future goals. He seems similar to myself
<Awsoonn> I got started Triaging to learn the software archetecture, then translating to give in a new way and I run a LUG here in my town. When I have time I put together patches for simple things.
<dtchen> excellent
<Awsoonn> I drank the kool-aid :P
<_Narc_> Hahaha
<Awsoonn> how 'bout you dtchen? are you a Connonicl employee?
<Awsoonn> I think I remember a Chen that works on audio for Ubuntu. I been worndering if that is you.
<dtchen> I am not an employee, no.
<maco> yes thats him but he doesnt work for canonical
<Awsoonn> I see. :)
<_Narc_> The job of my dreams. * grins *
<_Narc_> One last before going, just to see if I'm learning. What about bug #478547 ? I'd file it under "ubiquity" and not linux since booting live cd is ok but not intalling... What do you think ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478547 in ubuntu "ubuntu 9.10 won't install on dell dimension e520" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478547
<dtchen> _Narc_: nah, that's a linux bug.
<_Narc_> damn
<dtchen> it may also have an X driver component, but I haven't looked further
<_Narc_> I misread the wiki then. I thought it was a linux bug when booting live cd was a problem.
<_Narc_> Thanks
<dtchen> well, this one doesn't follow the normal pattern
<_Narc_> I'm always unwillingly good at picking special/odd cases as examples.
<dtchen> that's okay
<nigel_nb> is bug 295673 still an issue with karmic or do we have a fix?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 295673 in f-spot "Crashes upon attaching Kodak Easy Share v1003" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295673
<nigel_nb> #295673
<_Narc_> Someone can tell me what to do of hardware support requests filled as bugs - except helping or redirecting to the forums ? Invalid ? Thanks a lot
<maco> if its not supported...bug against linux
<maco> if its 'Help!' convert to question
<_Narc_> Well, it's both in this case, I checked and its not supported but the user is asking support and help, "new to linux" etc
<_Narc_> But thanks, I didn't know unsupported had to be considered bugs.
<maco> yeah.. i mean, if theres no driver or the driver doesnt work...thats a bug
<maco> the driver needs to be written
<maco> or fixed
<_Narc_> Ok. Logical, when you see it that way.
<caolin> If a user files a bug and then later discovers that there was a usage problem rather than a bug, should the bug be simply be marked "invalid" or should it be turned into a question and marked as answered?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-08
<kaushal> hi
<Gigacore> hey AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> hello Gigacore
<AbhiJit> after so many days?
<cprofitt> Dr_Who: great name
<Gigacore> yea quite busy with studies
<Dr_Who> thanks ...  a nick I've had for quite a long time
<cprofitt> nice... love the series.
<cprofitt> though I have to wait for the DVD now
<Gigacore> guys can't I set importance to a bug?
<charlie-tca> Gigacore: only bug control members can set importance.
<Gigacore> charlie-tca: ok
<charlie-tca> If you are not bug-control, you can ask here giving "bug # " and importance wanted
<Gigacore> charlie-tca: thank you, will do
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: I still have not gotten the icon done -- I am very sorry
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Gigacore> anyway bug #461096 needs a fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 461096 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ZTE AC8700 modem doesn't work (affects: 8) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461096
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: I just keep going anywayu
<Gigacore> even am facing the same issue from ubuntu 9.10
<charlie-tca> Gigacore: fix?
<charlie-tca> all the bugs need a fix
<Gigacore> lol yes
<rusivi> Just looked at bug 461096 it digressed across multiple devices (potential developer nightmare). May want to refocus the upstream bug, asked and yet to be created, to focus on only ZTE AC8700 as well as ask other contributors to bug their EQ as new bug?!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 461096 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ZTE AC8700 modem doesn't work (affects: 8) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461096
<charlie-tca> rusivi: if others are adding different equipment than the ZTE AC8700, they should be asked to file a new bug with logs
<rusivi> charlie-tca: Agreed.
<njin> Hello to all fellows, there's a polish for this bug 672487
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672487 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Błędy pakietu kde-I 10n-pl przy próbie instalacji. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672487
<kklimonda_> njin: thanks, I'll take care of it
<njin> kklimonda_:  :-)
<njin> pedro_: I've requested an apport-collect bugnumber, but nothing appear in the report bug 671548
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671548 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Touchpad not working Ubuntu 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671548
<charlie-tca> njin: because it does not have a package assigned
<yofel> njin: apport-collect can't operate without a package
<njin> charlie-tca, yofel: Thanks
<yofel> either A) assign the bug to a package or B) use -p/--package with apport collect
<njin> ok
<arand> Bug #571707 has a fair bit of new comments, I'm not seeing the same bug pop up again on my machine which was at the time of reporting, so I'm guessing it _may_ be unrelated issues which should be directed to new bug reports, I'm not at all sure though...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571707 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 4 other projects) "fsck progress stalls at boot, plymouthd/mountall eats CPU (affects: 143) (dups: 16) (heat: 718)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571707
<charlie-tca> arand: if your issue is different then the part under "Original Report", it would be best to file a new bug and let it be marked a duplicate.
<arand> charlie-tca: Well, I was talking about the new commenters' issues seeming different from that of the original (which I also saw, back then), and whether or not one should put a nicely put "shoo, file new bugs" comment there...
<charlie-tca> one can add a comment "Please file a new bug for your issue, using "ubuntu-bug plymouth" in a terminal."
<charlie-tca> and appropriate thanks
<charlie-tca> I usually just put in that their issue appears different, and would be best as a new bug
<arand> Yea, ok, I was thinking that might be the correct procedure, just wanted a second voice on it.
<mattsteven> hi, I'm interested in helping with triage, and looking for a mentor if I'd be useful for the team.
<njin> hello, the layout has yo be showed? bug 671812
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671812 in ubuntu "Keyboard layout indicator doesn't show layout (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671812
<njin> *to
<charlie-tca> should probably tell the different layouts installed if there are more than one to use
<charlie-tca> If I add korean keyboard layout, I should be able to pick either english or korean from the indicator
<njin> charlie: ok, is a bug then ?
<charlie-tca> yes, if it doesn't show any choices and more than one is installed
<njin> charlie: sorry, but i never changed my layout
<yofel> erm, isn't the reporter saying that the indicator doesn't *indicate* anything? meaning, the icon doesn't show what layout is currently used
<yofel> I don't use gnome so I'm not sure what it looks like actually
<charlie-tca> Could be you are right. I thought they want it to give the choices
<charlie-tca> (Xubuntu gives those keyboards in the indicator, and you can change keyboards by clicking on one.)
<yofel> I think it did show the layout in the past with the notification area, can't remember how that looked like though (kde 4.5 shows the laguage code us/de/...)
<charlie-tca> hm, looks like they want it to do more than just show a keyboard in the indicator.
<charlie-tca> they gave us a screenshot. Seems like a keyboard with nothing is simply saying "yes, you installed a keyboard"
<njin> I cannot remember from feisty notification of layout in gnome, i've ever installed english and italian
<yofel> right, and if you have more than one layout configured you usually want to know which one is currently enabled..
<njin> but yes, in kde is showed
<njin> in gnome
<njin> stop, it is showed
<njin> I've just try to add another layout and now in notify appear a keyboard icon with ITA
<charlie-tca> in 10.10?
<charlie-tca> It might be a unity bug. Need more information from the reporter
<njin> charlie-tca: thanks i ask to th reporter more infos
<njin> Can someone take a lok bug 672749 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672749 in ubuntu "Root file descriptor limits being applied to non-root processes with higher limits (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672749
<paultag> njin, sounds valid to me at first pass. Let me dig in a bit and see if there's anything there
<njin> ok
<paultag> Holy jesus -- they're setting it to 10240 fds
<paultag> njin, I think this is related to something that was on Ubuntu devel about a month or two back
<njin> paultag: can you triage this bug, i canot understand
<paultag> persia, ping -- do you recall anything about the state of the max fds on Ubuntu that was on -devel? njin's got a bug report about a program hitting it's cap
<paultag> njin, Yes, let me first understand whats going on before bdmurra[y] kills me, I'm just off the phone and not thinking things over :)
<njin> :)
<paultag> njin, :) thanks, rock on!
<paultag> Buggers, I have to run -- can someone else take over sorting Bug #672749 ?, I don't think Zimbra is in the repos, and I'm not sure if they're also trying to file a bug against the ulimits stuff
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672749 in ubuntu "Root file descriptor limits being applied to non-root processes with higher limits (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672749
<paultag> Much love
<CaioAlonso> Hi! I'm looking at a bug report (http://bit.ly/bgt3e2) that i can't reproduce, should I ask the reporter to say if the bug is still happening on his system or what should I ask him?
<charlie-tca> bug number?
<yofel> bug 670237
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670237 in gedit (Ubuntu) "gedit does not stay on top (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670237
<yofel> not a gedit issue at least but whatever handles the windows
 * micahg shudders WRT nvidia in anything after Karmic
<yofel> micahg: what happended o.O?
<micahg> yofel: no KMS
 * charlie-tca will have to purchase an ATI card
<yofel> aah heh
<yofel> well, I always set the framebuffer res by hand so nothing's changed from my point...
<yofel> and nouveau *is* getting better, slowly...
 * micahg just saw a note that it's 3 yrs off
<charlie-tca> CaioAlonso: I would leave it alone. You can not ask the reporter if he still has it, since the bug was just filed 5 days ago.
<charlie-tca> As an alternative, you could ask them to try and reproduce it with a new user
<CaioAlonso> yes, thats what I thought, its not a gedit bug, I can't reproduce it and its too recent to have been fixed in some other package
<charlie-tca> I could not reproduce here in natty, it may be something in the user directory causing the issue
<CaioAlonso> I'll ask him to reproduce with a new user, thanks!
<charlie-tca> Thank you for helping
<persia> paultag, Not specifically, Based on the thread (last active 3 days ago), I suspect it to still be an active conversation.
<persia> Reviewing the thread in question, I have the impression that the simple fix is considered dangerous.
<paultag> persia, I'd agree
<paultag> persia, just wanted to make sure I had the whole picture. We don't even package that software in Ubuntu IIRC ( have not had a chance to look it up )
<paultag> BBL, work
<paultag> thanks persia
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-09
<bbordwell> hello, I hate to progress my own bugs so could someone make sure this bug is reproducible? it should only take a few seconds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/671948
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671948 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Indicator-sound closes rhytmbox if opened soon after closing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<RedSingularity> Does update-manager have an apport-hook?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  ^^^ ?
<yofel> RedSingularity: from what I see - no
<RedSingularity> yofel:  where did you go to look?
<jibel> RedSingularity, I confirm it doesn't have one.
<yofel> RedSingularity: /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/ (if you have it installed), and I checked the source package
<RedSingularity> yofel,jibel:  Thanks
<yofel> no problem
<cjae> can someone please find a solution to logitech mx5500 kb and mouse combos, as bluez and bluetooth monolithic progress in kubuntu the support get worse
<cjae> 64 bit
<cjae> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil/+bug/650603
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 650603 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "bluedevil does not recognize my bluetooth dongle at all mx 5500 kb and mouse (affects: 1) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh, ping
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh, at the meeting, I won't be able to attend (seminar at that time).  When it comes time for mentor reports will you let them know I need my current two removed from program due to no response of emails and I can be assigned a couple more?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: will do, thanks for the heads up
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh, much appreciated
<charlie-tca> nightmare coming: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-bug-jam-december-2010
<charlie-tca> Why do people think  bugs "must" be closed?
<BUGabundo> cause they get in the way of work
<BUGabundo> at least for me
<BUGabundo> at work, seeing an empty queue is better
<charlie-tca> So, of the hundreds/thousands of bugs you have filed, can we close all of them?
<pedro_> kamusin, hey! great work on the bug day :-)
<kamusin> :) heh
<jcastro> hey pedro_
<jcastro> you get my mail about a unity section for status.qa.ubuntu.com?
<pedro_> jcastro, hey!, yes i got it, but bdmurray has the rights to add stuffs there
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I will go after him then!
<jcastro> pedro_: will you be doing unity triaging this cycle?
<pedro_> jcastro, he's probably already looking at it ;-)
<pedro_> jcastro, yeah i'll be helping didrocks and the guys with that
<jcastro> ok
<pedro_> we already discussed some bits on UDS
<pedro_> workflow etc
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> hey so, I just need to make sure you guys are feeding me bitesize ones
<jcastro> so just tag em as you see them
<pedro_> will do it
<bdmurray> jcastro: so what packages exactly?
<jcastro> bdmurray: a bunch, I take it you need a list?
<bdmurray> jcastro: yeah
<jcastro> on it
<bdmurray> jcastro: cool, thanks
<micahg> is the meeting at 17:00?
<jcastro> bdmurray: source packages or binary?
<bdmurray> jcastro: source because that is what launchpad uses
<jcastro> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528773/
<charlie-tca> micahg: as far as I know
<jcastro> bdmurray: we'll have to adjust it a little bit when the compiz stuff lands but that should be good for now
<jcastro> bdmurray: also, do you have the ability to graph specific tags in bugs?
<jcastro> I'd like to keep track of "bitesize" ones in unity
<bdmurray> jcastro: I'll have to look at tags for a specific package
<jcastro> bdmurray: is that hard/alot of work?
<jcastro> ideally if the bug line could also show which ones of those are bitesize that would rock
<yofel_> o/
<pedro_> hey hey , do we have a meeting now?
<hggdh> yes, we should (I think)
<yofel> ping hggdh
<yofel> ah :)
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> am I the leader today?
<hggdh> :-)
<yofel> the wiki says you are
<hggdh> oh
<pedro_> hggdh, looks like it :-P
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting <- Agenda
<hggdh> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Nov  9 17:02:51 2010 UTC.  The chair is hggdh. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<hggdh> OK. Here we go, sorry for the delay
<hggdh> topics as as shown here:
<hggdh> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<hggdh> so
<yofel> btw, who manages the dates for the weekly newsletter? #217 said our meeting is at 18:00UTC
<hggdh> the following actions were set last meeting:
<hggdh> #
<hggdh>     * Bug Day to be created for regression-potential tags
<hggdh>     * bdmurray to remove regression-potential as an official bug tag for Ubuntu
<hggdh>     * hggdh to prepare a bug day excepting kernel
<hggdh>     * hggdh to clean up the Regression wiki pages
<hggdh>     * nigelb to edit bugsquad headers to be similar or link to each other appropriately
<hggdh>     *
<hggdh>       devildante to split HowToTriage page up into a simple page and an advanced page
<hggdh>     * devildante to start e-mail thread in mailing list about translations of bug reports
<hggdh> of those, the first four were done
<hggdh> nigelb: there?
<hggdh> devildante is MIA right now...
<hggdh> so I will mark these actions as pending, and re-activate for next meeting
<hggdh> [ACTION] nigelb to edit bugsquad headers to be similar or link to each other appropriately
<meetingology> ACTION: nigelb to edit bugsquad headers to be similar or link to each other appropriately
<hggdh> [ACTION] devildante to split HowToTriage page up into a simple page and an advanced page
<meetingology> ACTION: devildante to split HowToTriage page up into a simple page and an advanced page
<hggdh> devildante *did* start a thread on the ML, and we discussed translations more during UDS
<hggdh> pedro_: do you have a summary of what was decided in UDS?
<pedro_> hggdh, yeah
<pedro_> that's blueprint https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-qa-n-handling-nonenglish-bugs
<pedro_> we agreed that the best place where to handle such reports is the answer tracker
<hggdh> at least for now, yes (now I remember ;-)
<pedro_> so they can ask the questions in their native language there, then it can be translated and converted into a bug report
<hggdh> all: any comments on that?
<pedro_> there's a couple of work items :
<pedro_> [brian-murray] Recommend that people ask a question in their native language in Answers (best stop-gap move): TODO
<pedro_> [brian-murray] Modify Luanchpad to allow one to specify the language when converting a bug into a question: TODO
<pedro_> so the detail to fix is to have the option in the "convert to question" to specify the language
<pedro_> because right now you have to convert the question and then go to the question on the answer tracker and change the language
<kklimonda> hggdh: so the workflow is "foreign bug is reported -> we convert it into a question -> it gets translated and reported again" ?
<hggdh> kklimonda: the ideal would be for them to start in the answer tracker
<kklimonda> or the original report is just re-opened?
<charlie-tca> sorry, seem to be late again
<pedro_> kklimonda, for already filed reports and if it's a bug, yes
<yofel> is it currently possible to change the language of a question?
<bdmurray> kklimonda: reopened once complete in english
<bdmurray> yofel: yes
<pedro_> yofel, yeah, but only in the answer tracker
<hggdh> LP dev is considering localisation, but it will take a time (lots to do)
<yofel> that's what I wanted to know, thanks. So I'm fine with converting those to questions if we can set the proper language afterwards
<kklimonda> I think it makes sense - it definitely beats alternatives.
<bdmurray> yofel: I'm looking at setting the proper language during conversion.
<yofel> bdmurray: that would be nice indeed, thanks
<pedro_> and that' would be a *neat* feature
<hggdh> we still will need to communicate this, when the infrastructure is in place
<micahg> convert to question is still broken AFAIK, but it's at the top of the LP Bugs work list
<bdmurray> micahg: when you say broken do you mean times out?
<micahg> yes
<pedro_> micahg, it sort of works here, the first time i get a time out, but if you click back and then convert again it works
<pedro_> odd but that's the only way i can convert a bug to a question right now
<hggdh> pedro_: happens on edge only?
<bdmurray> incidentally there is not an edge anymore really
<pedro_> hggdh, just tried on edge
<micahg> total time is around 100 seconds for convert to question hence the failure
<pedro_> ok so it might be the same on the normal lp, haven't tried though
<micahg> progress can be tracked in bug 438116
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 438116 in launchpad-foundations "Timeout when converting bug into question (BugTask:+create-question) (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 50)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438116
<pedro_> thanks micahg
<hggdh> subscribed, thank you micahg
<hggdh> any other comments on this?
<hggdh> so...
<hggdh> [TOPIC] Mentorship program update from Mentors
<meetingology> TOPIC: Mentorship program update from Mentors
<hggdh> from me:
<hggdh> ojap pings me once per week
<hggdh> from bcurtiswx_ (asked me to relay this): no response from his two mentees, recommends dropping them
<hggdh> (also from me: kangorooo asked for an extention and vanished again)
<pedro_> again? wow
<hggdh> other mentorship updates?
<jibel> o/
<pedro_> i only have 1 student now: elopio and he's busy with school at the moment so i might take a couple more
<thekorn> yes, my two mentees vanished :(
<hggdh> this is really not working :-(
<thekorn> it seems I don't have luck with this mentorship program
<pedro_> btw where's fish?
<pedro_> i mean vish ;-)
<hggdh> bish?
<jibel> algnod, is there from time to time. online/offline/online/offline/...
<hggdh> during UDS we had agreed on trying a different approach (creating LP teams with some mentors/mentees)
<pedro_> jibel, is he/she working at all?
<jibel> yes is active
<pedro_> cool
<jibel> s/is/he is/
<pedro_> ;-)
<hggdh> at least that -- one out of 5 so far...
<pedro_> hggdh, indeed and that's a TODO task :-)
<hggdh> pedro_: OK, cool
<yofel> hggdh: right, as I couldn't make it to UDS, what exactly did you decide on there (about [sense] create a bugsquad-mentor-team-alpha in launchpad with a mailing list, have 2 to 3 members join the team and add mentees to that. Try it for 3 months and report back. Members - brian-murray, hggdh, vish, sense with 8 students: TODO)
<hggdh> yofel: exactly that ;-)
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> when will it happen?
<hggdh> we will try this approach (exclusive mentorship is not working), and then see how it behaves
<pedro_> yofel, the idea is to have a central place where students could ask to different mentors instead of having just one person to ask to
<yofel> ok, so put severaly mentors and studends into a LP team and discuss things over the team ML?
<bdmurray> yofel: yep,
<yofel> ok, sounds useful
<hggdh> yes. Plus IRC (I personally would require it)
<pedro_> IRC is a requirement, yes
<hggdh> yofel: the idea is to have one explanation hitting all the mentees in a group
<yofel> good idea, agreed
<bdmurray> well and to build a classroom type environment
<hggdh> instead of repeating the same thing ad nauseum for each mentee
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> hopefully this will spur exchange of ideas and doubts
<hggdh> OK. Anything else on the mentorship?
<hggdh> [TOPIC] Open Discussions
<meetingology> TOPIC: Open Discussions
<hggdh> yofel pointed out at the beginning that the newsletter still has theis meeting at 1800
<pedro_> is that the UWN ?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> currently it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/528800/
<yofel> taken from #217
<pedro_> they are probably grabbing that from the fridge
<pedro_> I'll contact the folks there to have that updated
<yofel> thanks
<pedro_> thanks for raising it yofel
<yofel> yw
<hggdh> anything else? Anyone? Huh?
<pedro_> just a quick announcement
<pedro_> remember we're having a bug day on Thursday 11!
 * kamusin wohoo!
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101111
<pedro_> kamusin and komputes are doing a *extraordinary* work
<hggdh> oh, our old friend, bugs without a package
<komputes> thanks
<pedro_> kamusin komputes you guys are heroes :-)
<hggdh> I would like to remind all that the Ubuntu Beginners Team would like to draw on our knowledge there
<pedro_> and as always we're looking for new targets so if you have one, please add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<pedro_> oh good call hggdh :-)
<hggdh> so -- having time, please drop by #ubuntu-beginners-team, and ask how you can help
<yofel> joined, how exactly do they want to help us (or we help them) here?
<charlie-tca> They would be willing to help teach triaging
<hggdh> they also have (or are planning) a triger's class/group/effort. We should probably try to converge/standardise
<hggdh> charlie-tca: heh. You beat me ;-)
 * charlie-tca thought I was missing today
<yofel> oh, nice to have some more help there, I'll idle around there then :P
<hggdh> thanks yofel.
<charlie-tca> I guess I will too
 * charlie-tca got to report that xchat bug
<hggdh> BTW -- one thing I noticed is new triagers somehow try to tackle kernel, sound, and X bugs first
<charlie-tca> agreed
<hggdh> how can we tell them this is Not A Good Idea (TM)?
<charlie-tca> They are picking on the hardest bugs they can find to learn with.
<yofel> well, I guess that's since those are usually at the top of the bugs stats lists with the most bug numbers - usually because they're so hard to do
<hggdh> yes. But I always tell folks to start on something (1) simple (2) that they use... somehow I am not successful in passing this over
<bdmurray> recommend that people pick software they like / use a lot
<hggdh> and explicitly recommend they do not get kernel/sound/X?
<yofel> make https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks a bit more useful as a recommendation point?
<hggdh> nice...
<charlie-tca> great!
<hggdh> +1
<charlie-tca> do we have any place in how to triage or helping with bugs that refers to that page?
<yofel> that page currently just lurks around in the knowledge base without many knowing about It I guess
<hggdh> charlie-tca: not to my knowledge
<hggdh> it should be in, I guess
<charlie-tca> Would be nice to see it where it will be used
<yofel> wait, it's not even in the Knowledge base
 * yofel wonders how he found that page in the first place...
<charlie-tca> heh, one of those neat things you wander into
<yofel> I'll add it there at least
<pedro_> i've created that page for the UGBJ but i don't remember if i linked it to others...
<pedro_> bad me
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> ok
<yofel> btw. is there *any* convention what goes to 'Bugs/' and what to 'BugSquad/' on the wiki?
<hggdh> any other comments?
<charlie-tca> um, pretty much where ever it lands, I think
<hggdh> there is an effort on consolidating/rewrting/cleaning-up our pages
<bdmurray> team stuff should goto BugSquad and Bugs stuff is generic to bugs
<charlie-tca> Perhaps both sections could be combined. That would cut out a lot of duplication, and make it easier to maintain
<bdmurray> so really the majority of the stuff should be in Bugs
<hggdh> ack
<charlie-tca> If bugsquad is the team that works on bugs, why are they separate in the wiki?
<yofel> k
<hggdh> because you do not need to be in bugsquad to triage
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: BugSquad stuff would be stuff like meetings, how to join etc
<charlie-tca> okay
<bdmurray> developers might read Bugs stuff and not be interested in the BugSquad
<bdmurray> which is their loss ;-)
<charlie-tca> and yet we make them bugcontrol?
<hggdh> yes -- for *some* teams, not all
<hggdh> like core-devs
<SpamapS> I've always felt that bugsquad is the team charged with doing the obvious triage work so that devs can focus on the hard stuff.
<yofel> well, they should read status, importance and other things, which is under bugs/ and doesn't have much to do with the team
<micahg> hggdh: all ubuntu-devs are member of bug-control
<hggdh> micahg: yes. But not *all* dev teams
<charlie-tca> but that doesn't mean they read/know any of the procedures bug-control non-devs must follow
<hggdh> the reasoning was (at the time, IIRC, bdmurray may correct me ;-) if they are already ubuntu-devs/core-devs, they *know* what to do
<hggdh> and they are still expected to abide by the rules
<bdmurray> and have signed the CoC etc...
<hggdh> we do accept new teams for -control (but none have applied so far)
<hggdh> but the teams must be moderated/restricted and CoC is a requirement
<bdmurray> Are we good with this topic?
<charlie-tca> sure
<hggdh> I think so
<hggdh> as such
<hggdh> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Nov  9 17:55:48 2010 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-bugs/2010/ubuntu-bugs.2010-11-09-17.02.moin.txt
<hggdh> thank you all
 * hggdh goes for the next meeting
<charlie-tca> hggdh: Thanks for chairing
<pedro_> thank you hggdh
<kamusin> thanks
<yofel> thanks
<bdmurray> jcastro: what is nux? I can't seem to find it
<jcastro> bdmurray: it's some library that will be there eventually
<bdmurray> jcastro: ah okay
<bdmurray> jcastro: and compiz-plugins-main will be an new package too?
<jcastro> bdmurray: when it all lands I can double check each one, just getting them started would be best
<jcastro> yeah, probably
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay
<jcastro> bdmurray: I suspect the bug numbers will all be skewed for the first week since they're rewriting the buggy parts but I figure it's best to get them going now
<jcastro> bdmurray: out of curiosity do you just add packages to a list or is it there more to it than that?
<bdmurray> jcastro: one list and then classify them by category in a different list
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> and measuring the bitesize tag? Will that be a problem?
<bdmurray> there would be some more work involved so I'll look at it later
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> bdmurray: so basically, the bug people triaging unity bugs will determine if anything is bitesize, and then I'm going to start a drive around getting new contributors interested in bitesize bugs
<jcastro> it'll likely be modelled in a gnome-love/papercut like manner
<jcastro> so any way I can measure successes with bugs with those tags would help me out
<flipefr> hi everyone
<flipefr> can anybody take a look at the bug 670592
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670592 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashes when screensaver activates (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670592
<pedro_> flipefr, a backtrace is needed, could you ask the reporter to enable apport and submit a new report?
<pedro_> flipefr, there's a stock response for that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20a%20crash%20report%20or%20having%20a%20.crash%20attachment
<flipefr> pedro_, ok
<pedro_> btw , you can close the bug after asking for the new one
<pedro_> thank you flipefr
<flipefr> pedro_, how can i close the bug?
<pedro_> flipefr, just set it to Invalid
<pedro_> to bug is no use without a backtrace anyways
<flipefr> ok
<flipefr> done
<yofel> does anyone mind if I rewrite that response a bit? the !gnome invocation instructions are just wrong
<pedro_> yofel, feel free to edit it
 * yofel gets to work
<pedro_> but the wiki seems down to me now
<yofel> I need to make a draft anyway first
<pedro_> is working again
<yofel> any xubuntu user here? can't you open a crash report in thunar with a double click?
 * micahg uses Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> let's see
<charlie-tca> sure I can.
<charlie-tca> in Xubuntu 10.04
<micahg> yofel: if the crash is owned by the user, yes
<yofel> charlie-tca, micahg: thanks
<charlie-tca> that's correct
<charlie-tca> if owned by root, it errors
<yofel> same goes for gnome and kde
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-10
<rusivi> Regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/459282 the OP complained about it still being a problem for him and advised to reopen it with a comment about it still being an issue (OP just re-opened).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 459282 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek rtl8101e wired network card does not work on boot only on restart. (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> rusivi, seems odd that jeremy closed it when there were new comments and debug information
<rusivi> bcurtiswx: Honest mistake.
<bcurtiswx> rusivi, most likely.  You could talk to Jeremy about it.
<micahg> rusivi: bcurtiswx: it was a script that closed it, he never saw the bug
<bcurtiswx> micahg, scripts are helpful, but in this case :-/
<micahg> bcurtiswx: you know how many bugs they have, right?
<bcurtiswx> yes
<bcurtiswx> hence scripts are helpful
<bcurtiswx> with my disclaimer of, "but in this case"
<micahg> bcurtiswx: if the user answered the appropriate questions, the status should have been set back to new
<bcurtiswx> yeah, it has been...
<bcurtiswx> rusivi, was there a question with your regarding?
<rusivi> bcurtiswx: No, just wanted to bring it to the attention of the chat so it didn't get autoclosed due to no comment with status toggle.
<bcurtiswx> ok
<bcurtiswx> micahg, i guess since upon reply it didn't get set to new that jeremy's script caught it
<micahg> rusivi: it was incomplete with no response for 90 days, script was fine
<bcurtiswx> micahg, it did get new info since the last request.
<micahg> bcurtiswx: right, but that would've affected the LP auto expire, but not the kernel team script
<bcurtiswx> micahg, yes.  so the issue was the bug not getting set back to new
<micahg> bcurtiswx: right
<bcurtiswx> micahg, maybe a "responded" type status could be set from an incomplete thats been responded to.  I think setting back to NEW can be confusing to non triagers
<bcurtiswx> just a thought, please tear down as necessary
<micahg> bcurtiswx: some would say we have too many statuses anyways
<bcurtiswx> micahg, yup, this i know
<bcurtiswx> well, i guess the goal would be for LP to catch responses and set back to new by itself..
<micahg> bcurtiswx: well, that's why I said it would have affected LP's auto expire, but not the script
<bcurtiswx> i can see where that can go bad though
<micahg> LP
<micahg> LP's auto expire takes into account a response from the reporter AFAIK
<rusivi> bcurtiswx: I like that idea about LP catching responses and auto-toggling status back to new.
<bcurtiswx> yeah, if it set back to new, it would cause too much bugmail, and who's saying that the response answered the reason it went to incomplete
<micahg> I don't think it should auto toggle as the question might not be answered
<rusivi> bcurtiswx / micahg: Good point. Fair enough.
<micahg> bug 290101
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 290101 in malone ""Incomplete" status difficult to understand (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 5)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290101
<bcurtiswx> alrightie, nite all
<micahg> night bcurtiswx
<nigelb> hggdh: heya, I'll take care of it today or tomorrow (whenever I get my laptop back)
<nigelb> I got stuck without it :(
<shadeslayer> vish: pingly
<vish> shadeslayer: pongly  ;)
<shadeslayer> PM please :)
<jcastro> bdmurray: I don't see the packages on the site
<bdmurray> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/bamf
<bdmurray> jcastro: oh did you want a whole unity section?
<jcastro> yes please!
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay, I'll make a category for unity and include the packages you listed yesterday
<jcastro> thanks
<jcastro> bdmurray: since unity is all in launchpad, things like the "fix committed" line and stuff should Just Work right?
<jcastro> as opposed to projects that are outside of launchpad?
<bdmurray> iiuc yes
<charlie-tca> Meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 19 minutes
<pedro_> QA Team Meeting in ~5 at #ubuntu-quality
<njin> hello to all te roomù
<yofel> hey njin
<njin> hello yofel
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-11
<rtdp> wanted to start contribution to ubuntu with bug reportings... joing bug sqlad.. info is nice on site about it... but seems too much info there... confused where to start?
<mrand> rtdp: most people are asleep (as I am about to be)... Just pick a package that you are interested in and then investigate bugs for that package, using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs and the subpages to answer specific questions you have.
<rtdp> mrand : ok will start that way
<rtdp> thankis
<rtdp> *thanks
<mrand> Thank you!
<Gigacore> today is a hug day right?
<kamusin> Gigacore, yes sir
<Gigacore> kamusin: thank you :)
<yofel> hm, only noticed that now but the response on the bugday page is wrong
<yofel> we don't have a 'Report a bug' menu entry anymore
<yofel> I'll change it to the one from Bugs/Responses
<kamusin> doh.. right
<yofel> fixed
<Gigacore> just a question, how is this bug #670570 triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670570 in linux (Ubuntu) "Left speaker doesnt work with Realtec ALC275 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670570
<Gigacore> I am still a newbie
<Gigacore> because the status is still new
<Gigacore> damn
<Gigacore> got it
<kamusin> thanks yofel :)
<Gigacore> but what confuses me is that in the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101111 there are few bugs which have status as "New" and marked green
<nigelb> Gigacore: the bug day is about bugs without a package, that's why some are new and still green
<Gigacore> nigelb: oh, thank you! When would you get time to teach some basic stuffs for me?
<nigelb> Gigacore: I'm waiting for my laptop to get fixed.  In a week perhaps?
<nigelb> In the meanwhile feel free to ask in the channel :)
<Gigacore> nigelb: ok no problem
<Gigacore> sure
<pedro_> btw i'll be adding new bugs to the page in a few minutes
<pedro_> grabbing the list right now
<kamusin> wohoo
<pedro_> folks: another round of bugs without of packages was added to the bug day page!
<pedro_> lets squash them!
<kiwinote> hggdh: hi! Do you mind renewing my bug control membership?
<hggdh> kiwinote: on it
<kiwinote> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> kiwinote: done, thanks you for helping
<kiwinote> hggdh: nice new expiry date you managed to get there ;)
<hggdh> kiwinote: yes, I could not resist ;-)
<krisphillips> Hey guys,  I have a bug report i was wondering if someone could give me an idea for a workaround while I wait on the bug report
<krisphillips> Its located at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/674112
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674112 in xorg (Ubuntu) "XOrg Segmentation Fault with XServer when running MultiSeatX (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<krisphillips> Anybody in here?
<charlie-tca> people being here vs people with a workaround for a bug just filed are different
<micahg> charlie-tca: too late (also wrong channel for workarounds :))
<vish> charlie-tca: for the logo , maybe file a bug in 'ubuntu' and a needs-artwork tag to it?
<charlie-tca> I'll get in touch with doctormo, I think. Artwork team seems to on ignore again
<leighman> I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/673787 which was rejected by Oo.o upstream, is it acceptable to add 'Affects Project' libreoffice and link to a bug in their bug tracker
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673787 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cannot highlight text in attached document (.doc) (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ScottK> leighman: We don't have libreoffice in Ubuntu, so it can't be a valid Ubuntu bug against it.  You could report it in their bug tracker and see.
<micahg> ScottK: I think that's just a matter of time though, the plan is to move to LibreOffice this cycle, I think leighman was just requesting this not get lost
 * micahg needs to think more before typing
<leighman> yeh, any idea what's going to happen for the transition?
<ScottK> micahg: Sure, but in any case it needs to go upstream to be addressed and we've got no place to not lose it for libreoffice at this point.
<micahg> ScottK: well, if they have a tracker already, we can add the upstream project (just not a package in Ubuntu)
<micahg> leighman: first, they need to find someone to drive it
<leighman> there is https://launchpad.net/libreoffice and https://code.launchpad.net/df-libreoffice
<leighman> second looks like the official one
<hggdh> leighman: in this case the frame overlaps the text -- so when you try to select the text you are actually over the frame
<hggdh> leighman: when you look at the doc under OO, you should be able to see the frame(s) -- the one you want to either take off, or reduce, is the one that extends to the right
<hggdh> just did it, and it works now
<hggdh> of course, the poster upstream could have been a bit more clear...
<leighman> ok, thanks
<leighman> figure it should work if it works in Word tho.  In an ideal world!
<hggdh> leighman: this may still be a bug...
<hggdh> if the original Word doc shows (and works) with the frame *as it is displayed on OO*, then it is still a bug
<hggdh> or if the frame is shown on Word much reduced
<hggdh> leighman: in this case we would need to have a screenshot showing the frames on both Word and OO
<leighman> Word 2007 doesn't show the frame at all (which I guess is how stupid things like that happen) but selecting still works fine
<hggdh> leighman: there is at least one real frame -- the logo. Can you select it on Word?
<leighman> yup
<hggdh> but you do not see any other frame on Word, correct?
<leighman> no other frames though
<hggdh> good. Then the bug is on frame management: either OO is "creating" a frame on the fly, or it is extending an existing frame
<hggdh> but the bug is not that you cannot select text ;-)
<hggdh> leighman: so I suggest: (1) changing the title/dscription of the bug; (2) adding a screenshot of how the page is displayed on both Word and OO; (3) resubmitting a (new) bug upstream
<leighman> what would be a better title?
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> unknown frame overlays Word doc when opened by OO
<hggdh> and you state it does not happen with Word (and give out the Word version)
<gamerpro2000> Can someone please look at my bug.  I'm getting desperate here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/674112
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674112 in xorg (Ubuntu) "XOrg Segmentation Fault with XServer when running MultiSeatX (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<scubes13> looking for assistance with bug 567188 ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krb5/+bug/567188) or at least help determining if I am experiencing the same issue or not
<ubot2> scubes13: Bug 567188 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/567188 is private
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 567188 in krb5 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "krb5 and ADS error using 10.04, not 9.04 (affects: 3) (heat: 31)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ikonia> scubes13: worth putting a prod on the bug too
<scubes13> prod? ie, add a comment on the bug?
<scubes13> (could it be more obvious that this is my first time doing this) :P
<njin> Hello to all the room and please pay attention to the posture.
<hggdh> scubes13: yes, add a comment to the bug. Have you tried the test in comment #12?
<hggdh> OK. I will be offline for a while (testing KVM, and I usually get a kernel OOPS) to try to guarantee my filesystems integrity
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-12
<hjd> Hi. I have reported a bug, which I am unable to reproduce on other systems, so I'm starting to suspect the Ubuntu upgrades (every version from 8.04 to 10.04) might have caused it. I have commented this in the bug report, but should just change it to invalid?
<hjd> bug 633425 for details
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633425 in klavaro (Ubuntu) "When attempting to reopen Introduction only a thin, blank window is shown (affects: 1) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633425
<charlie-tca> hm, looking at the report, it appears it may have started with the 8.04 to 8.10 upgrade?
<hjd> I'm not sure. I think I first noticed it some time earlier this year.
<charlie-tca> You are the only one that can reproduce it?
<charlie-tca> I am not familar with klavaro, can anyone else reproduce the bug? If we can't tell developers how to do that, they probably can not fix it.
<hjd> seems like it. And I've only been able to reproduce it on one computer. Which is why I'm considering just setting it to invalid, since it seems like it will be hard (if not impossible) to reproduce.
<jcastro> bdmurray: Unity section doesn't come up for me yet?
<charlie-tca> I would agree with that then. If someone can tell how to reproduce it later, it can be marked back to new
<joumetal> should bug #284325 be in package libpng as libpng3 is transitional package?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 284325 in libpng3 (Ubuntu) "libpng12-0 could do with an extra symlink for compatibility (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284325
<hjd> charlie-tca: done. It's now set to invalid.
<charlie-tca> Thank you for doing that. It is rare to have the reporter question such things.
<hjd> You're welcome.
<hjd> Another question: I've found bug 479233 and bug 671545 which are duplicates, but I'm unsure which should be kept.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 479233 in gnat-gps (Ubuntu) "gnat-gps doesn't have a menu entry (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479233
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671545 in gnat-gps (Ubuntu) "GPS does not show in Applications Menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671545
<charlie-tca> Normally, we want to make the report that is most complete the master. In this case, it is simply a desktop file to be built, so make the oldest report the master
<charlie-tca> It should be tagged "desktop-file' too
<hjd> done. +confirmed :)
<charlie-tca> Thank you very much for helping
<hjd> Just contributing a bit where I can. :)
<charlie-tca> joumetal: the application with the missing symlink is a .rpm file from outside the repositories?
<joumetal> yes I think so.
<charlie-tca> Then we won't actually touch it
<charlie-tca> If the missing link is something we use in Ubuntu, it is a valid bug. Otherwise, the report should not be against ubuntu. The reporter needs to report it against the rpm file instead
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages%20not%20provided%20by%20Ubuntu
 * joumetal still thinks it would be easier to have that symlink.
<bdmurray> jcastro: working on it
<Fanshawe> Hello, bug squad. I was looking for some clarification on the Evolution sound bug.
<Fanshawe> I can't get Evolution to play sounds on scheduled events.
<charlie-tca> Fanshawe: what kind of clarification? If it is a bug, is it filed as a bug?
<Fanshawe> I believe so. But I couldn't find a fix. That's what I was looking for.
<Fanshawe> In fact I think there are more than a few instances of the bug being reported.
<charlie-tca> A bug being reported means their is no fix yet
<charlie-tca> By checking the report, you might find a workaround for the issue.
<Fanshawe> I see
<Fanshawe> well thank you, I'll look around more
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: ping
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, pong
<stlsaint> AbhiJit: hey sorry man could you send those two bugs again
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, which?
<stlsaint> hrm, maybe your last wo
<AbhiJit> let me chech in my lp
<AbhiJit> stlsaint, see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/~abhi-navale
<AbhiJit> i think last 4 you are talking about.
<stlsaint> aye
<AbhiJit> bye stlsaint
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay it is showing up now
<jcastro> rock and roll dude
<blemish> any ubuntu sound experts here?
<blemish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/671178
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671178 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[CA0106 - CA0106] ALSA test tone not correctly played back (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<blemish> this is the bug that's been keeping me up for days :-(
<bbordwell> blemish, its very odd that it works on a live cd but not on his install
<bbordwell> blemish, is this your bug or are you just trying to triage it?
<sense> bdmurray: My Bug Control membership is about to expire. Could you please renew it for me?
<blemish> bbordwell - my bug
<blemish> I suspect there's something wrong with my sound settings
<blemish> dont know what though
<blemish> brb
<blemish> bbordwell: ok, I'm back
<bbordwell> blemish, alright I am not immedietly seeing anything, but just to be sure have you checked alsamixer and made sure all the sliders are up?
<blemish> bbordwell: yes. and the alsa modules are loaded
<bdmurray> sense: did anybody take care of your membership yet?
<sense> bdmurray: Not yet.
<bbordwell> blemish, alright, do you have a integrated sound chip as well as the pci card?
<bdmurray> sense: you are all set now
<sense> bdmurray: Thank you!
<blemish> bbordwell: yes, but the integrated chip is disabled in bios
<blemish> bbordwell: sound works in windows 7, which is set up on another hdd
<bbordwell> blemish, in sound settings>hardware what is selected in the drop box?
<blemish> ca0106 Soundblaster - the only option
<bbordwell> blemish, below that, under where it says "setting for selected device"
<blemish> Analog Stereo Duplex
<bbordwell> blemish, sounds right...
<blemish> bbordwell: what about the input settings
<bbordwell> blemish, afaik input settings are just for recording
<blemish> I see
<blemish> out of curiosity: which option do you have set?
<bbordwell> blemish, I have it set to my onboard sound cuz I never bothered to change it to my x-fi
<bbordwell> blemish, have you tried playing changing the profile under output setting just to see if it has any effect? stereo duplex should be right but you never know, perhaps analog stereo?
<bbordwell> oops delete playing out of that sentence
<blemish> bbordwell: to analog stereo output?
<bbordwell> blemish, ya just try a few other setting to see if it has any effect, i doubt it but worth a try
<blemish> bbordwell: nope, didn't work
<blemish> btw, what's the difference between anallog and digital outputs?
<njin> hello, verified: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/674692
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674692 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Software Center should indicate that Ultraedit is a trial version (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njin> Is a wrong version?
<njin> yofel: sorry, ^^^ we have in the repo software wothout licence and in trial version
<njin> persia: hello, sorry if disturb, ^^^^sorry, ^^^ we have in the repo software wothout licence and in trial version
<persia> njin, Are you sure?  I don't see ultraedit available.
<yofel> well, it's in partner, so under canonicals maintenance
<persia> Oh, that's not our repo then.
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530904/
<persia> Yeah, not ours at all.
<ScottK> Yes.  I assigned the bug to the correct package.
<njin> Ah, thanks for the explication, i've enabled partner
 * persia wishes that assign-bugs-to-PPAs was working, and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/partner-packaging/+spec/partner-to-ppas was implemented, to resolve the semantic confusion of that being a bug against "uex (Ubuntu)"
<yofel> I would really like to see that you can one day assing a package to something like 'packagename (PPA name)'
<persia> Dunno if it will, but would be nice to have as part of https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/DerivativeDistributions or https://dev.launchpad.net/SoyuzArchiveDerivatives or https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/Soyuz/PPAUI
<persia> Doing it right really requires someone to engage the LP team with a clear vision and rationale, supported by either someone willing to do the coding or some overwhelmingly good arguments why someone else should do the coding.
<blemish> can anybody help with this bug
<blemish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/671178
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671178 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[CA0106 - CA0106] ALSA test tone not correctly played back (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<blemish> it's driving me nuts
<blemish> no sound for weeks
<blemish> or at least if you can point me to an expert in the field
<calaen0> Maybe this is the right place  to ask this question. If not, pardon me....
<calaen0> I have a custom-compiled arcmsr module that I want to try to resolve some issues with the arcmsr module that ships with Ubuntu. I have it built and it is in /lib/modules/*/extras/ However, when I restart the machine, the default module in /lib/modules/*/drivers/scsi/ gets loaded. How do I tell Ubuntu to load the module from extras/ ? I want to see if it solves a hangup bug.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-13
<kyubutsu> refresh topic
<njin> Hello guys
<njin> please triage this: bug 500658 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 500658 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Pointer stuck in upper-left corner while using touchpad on the upper left corner in emachines 2350 (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500658
<rusivi> njin: Took a quick look at bug 500658, it has been triaged as it has an importance of "Low".
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 500658 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Pointer stuck in upper-left corner while using touchpad on the upper left corner in emachines 2350 (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500658
<ari-tczew> Daniel0108: why you convert merge request meta-gnome2 into question?
<warren_> can someone tell me how to update the kernal in 10.10
<warren_> can someone tell me how to update the kernal in 10.10
<commandoline> warren_: I think you should be at the #ubuntu channel.
<warren_> ya i am no ones helping me
<warren_> :(
<charlie-tca> warren_: for testing the mainline/upstream kernel?
<warren_> the main
<warren_> well cuz i notice my 10.10 is kinda buggy so i thought if i update the kernal it will be much more stable
<charlie-tca> Might be, but since 10.10 is the latest stable kernel, it might make it worse
<charlie-tca> anyway, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<warren_> ok
<warren_> well im recompiling it now should i do that or no
<charlie-tca> I would read the above link, it explains how to install it
<kklimonda>  /b #launchpad
<warren_> ok hx
<warren_> thx
<njin> hello, my seahorse isn't working, bug 674944 could you verify. Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674944 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "seahorse hang with many errors (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674944
<bcurtiswx_> the rhythmbox plugin to empathy, causing empathy to provide an error message.. would that be against rhythmbox or empathy?
<bcurtiswx_> i would think rhythmbox
<devildante> bcurtiswx_: I'd think rhythmbox
<bcurtiswx_> devildante, OK
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-14
<trinikrono> hey guys
<trinikrono> just to let you know i just edited this page
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<trinikrono> because a link was not working
<trinikrono> and i fixed it
<blemish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/671178
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671178 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[CA0106 - CA0106] ALSA test tone not correctly played back (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<blemish> anyone has any clue about this bug?
<rusivi> blemish: I noticed in bug 671178 you native installed Lucid then upgraded to Maverick? May want to try a Live CD of Maverick to see if a configuration change since upgrading from Lucid to Maverick contributed to the problem.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671178 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[CA0106 - CA0106] ALSA test tone not correctly played back (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671178
<rusivi> blemish: I've upgraded from Lucid to Maverick, Live CD'ed Maverick, & native installed Maverick, whenever the sound did not work it was because of how I configured it. I'm not a dev so I can't say for certain this is the OP's problem, but based on the OP noting that the Maverick Live CD sound works, it seems the way alsa is configured is the problem.
<blemish> rusivi: yes, I figured as much. But ALSA modules are loaded and speakers are not muted, so I don't know what could be the problem.
<rusivi> blemish: IMHO, the bug should be placed in Low Importance as the OP notes sound works in Lucid native install,  and Maverick Live CD. In the meantime, the OP should perform a native install of Lucid/Maverick to recover sound while the dev's have at it.
<blemish> the OP=me :-)
<rusivi> blemish: Ah, if you like you may post your IRC name in your Ubuntu profile, no big deal.
<blemish> rusivi:  already reinstalled ubuntu, but I didn't delete the home directory
<blemish> rusivi: will do
<rusivi> k
<blemish> rusivi: do you think I should format the home partition as well?
<rusivi> blemish: I think a full native install is a good way to go if not massively inconvenient.
<blemish> rusivi: it isn't and I'm pretty sure it will bring the sound back.
<rusivi> blemish: Ok, give it a go and let us know how it went :D
<blemish> rusivi: what irks me is that I won't find the cause of the bug
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> i would like someone to triage this bug please
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yarssr/+bug/675198
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 675198 in yarssr (Ubuntu) "yarssr dont support seperate browser command for each rss feed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> its a wishlist.
<geekosopher> should I be marking bug 673350 as New again or does it have enough information to be marked as triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673350 in emacs-snapshot (Ubuntu) "Can't install emacs23 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673350
<m4t> hey, is there a way to switch a bug on launchpad to another package? eg. from gcc to binutils?
<m4t> hmm, i 'switched' it, thanks
<yofel> Daniel0108: about yesterdays meta-gnome bug, please make sure you have read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Developer%20Process%20Bugs
<njin> hello everybody, wich is the package for the binary gnome-keyboard-properties?
<yofel> !find gnome-keyboard-properties
<ubot2> yofel: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<yofel> njin: ah well, apt-file says gnome-control-center
<njin> ok, thanks yofel but can i found it ?
<yofel> njin: 'apt-file find gnome-keyboard-properties' or 'apt-file find /usr/bin/gnome-keyboard-properties' if you're looking for the specific file
<yofel> njin: or if you have the packge installed, dpkg -S works too
<njin> yofel: many thanks again
<yofel> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<njin> can someone triage this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/661294 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661294 in ubuntu "System lock-up when receiving large files (big data amount) from NFS server (affects: 1) (heat: 122)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-07
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> in 11.10 with gnome3 the shorcut combination super + space is not working for any software. i tried to assing it for synapse then ibus nothing works. so exactly to which package do i submit a bug?
<Abhijit> super alone in itself works
<elgaton> Hi everyone, could someone please set the status of bug #877629 to Triaged and its importance to High? Thanks!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877629 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Localized Chinese date formats not displayed properly after installation: broken /etc/default/locale generated (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877629
<Laibsch> elgaton: from what I understand about it, that's anything but high.  I'd say it's only cosmetic.
<Laibsch> please educate me why it's such a high importance
<elgaton> Laibsch: I said "High" to match the importance of the original bug report (though I agree with you on the cosmetic nature)
<Laibsch> cosmetic bugs are low
<Laibsch> I guess we agree, then
<Laibsch> severity has only a minor effect on when things get fixed anyhow
<Laibsch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<Laibsch> elgaton: it would be helpful if you verified this in precise as well
<Laibsch> we try to make LTS more polished (with varying degrees of success ;-))
<elgaton> Laibsch: I'll download a daily build tomorrow
<Laibsch> thx
<elgaton> Thank you
<Laibsch> I use virtualbox for testing sometimes
<elgaton> Use it too
<Laibsch> so I don't have to touch my main machine which runs the latest LTS (can't keep up with things breaking all the time ;-))
<njin> Hallo, can someone help me assigning bug 883533 reproduced thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883533 in unity (Ubuntu) "HighContrast miss shutdown button (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883533
<DavidW617> Hello, according to top, compiz is sitting between 40% and 50% and it is making my computer feel slow
<DavidW617> what is a useful way to report this bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-08
<Laibsch> what is the point of nominating a ticket for precise at this point?  example: bug 872924. Isn't precise currently the target for the ticket itself?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 19) (dups: 3) (heat: 110)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<micahg> Laibsch: to make sure it's fixed in precise or if it's a regression in it
<Laibsch> this would only become relevant if the fix would not be ready by the time precise is release, correct?
<micahg> no
<Laibsch> hm, I'm at a loss to understand this, then
<micahg> bug control policy is to make a task for regressions immediately, also milestoning needs a task on the release in question
<Laibsch> hm, I'm at a loss to understand this, then.  until the time precise is released the master task and the precise task are tracking the same thing.  And can be target for milestones.
<micahg> well, the default task will continue to be default in perpetuity or until LP gets rid of default tasks, so not exactly the same, the reason to make a task is that you want to track that specific release even if it happens to be the focus of development
<Laibsch> yes.  That's why I said "this would only become relevant if the fix would not be ready by the time precise is release, correct?"
<Laibsch> at the moment it's a preemptive measure
<micahg> no, that's my point, it's not just relevant then, but now (there are several development milestones and regressions get tracked immediately)
<Laibsch> The default task and the precise task have currently the same milestone options or am I mistaken?
<micahg> yes, they do, but the default task is, err...imprecise
<Laibsch> and concerning "tracking regressions", I suppose that's only possible because one is not supposed to nominate for ubuntu+1 unless it's a regression?
<micahg> regression or committing to fix in that release AFAIK
<Laibsch> hm
<Laibsch> still seems awkward to me.  I thought "committing to fix in release X" was done via milestones.
<Laibsch> Thank you for the explanation
<Laibsch> I think I mostly got the reasoning behind it now.
<micahg> you'll notice that when you milestone for the dev release, it says "status tracked in precise"
<micahg> or whatever the dev release is
<micahg> it is, but you can track release specific tasks with a query (i.e. show me all the bugs w/precise tasks open), milestones are a little harder as you'll have 2 sets, default task + precise task
<Laibsch> isn't the query with release specific tasks open currently timing out?
<Laibsch> well, you are right.  The accepted tasks lists is not timing out
<Laibsch> only the nominations: bug 618399
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 618399 in launchpad "DistroSeries:+nominations timeouts (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618399
<iceroot> can you give me an info how a bug like this is handled? (missing package in 11.10) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/padevchooser/+bug/851695
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851695 in padevchooser (Ubuntu) "padevchooser is missing in Ubuntu 11.10 (affects: 10) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> normally the package needs to be put from debian in 11.10?
<Laibsch> iceroot: I'd venture to guess you are SOL.  Put up a PPA or use a later release, I guess.
<Laibsch> I don't think this package will come back via an SRU.
<iceroot> Laibsch: ok. i will check if i found a version (in 10.10 or debian sid) which will work with pulse from 11.10 and build a ppa. when 12.04 is out as an alpha i will check if it is fixed, if not i will mark it for 12.04
<micahg> iceroot: it's won't fix unless someone in Debian picks it up again
<iceroot> micahg: ah ok, so the issue is coming from debian, we only sync what debian is providing. so debian has to pick it up again or we build it without debian directly from source?
<micahg> no, we won't add it back unless someone is maintaining it in Debian since it's unmaintained upstream
<iceroot> micahg: so i/we cant do anything. just hoping someone will maintaining it in debian?
<micahg> iceroot: that's unlikely, you should try to get the features you need into pavucontrol or somewhere else according to debian bug 636151
<ubot4> Debian bug 636151 in ftp.debian.org "RM: padevchooser -- ROM; deprecated" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/636151
<iceroot> hm, strange bug on debian.org. pavucontrol is doing something different then padevchooser
<iceroot> so i dont think it easily possible to merge the functions from padevchooser into pavucontrol
<Laibsch> iceroot: I've closed the ticket as wontfix.  The software is really dead.  See my comment on the ticket.
<iceroot> Laibsch: i will have a look
<Laibsch> I'm only now reading micahg's comments here and it seems both he and I have the same idea.
<Laibsch> and marked one dupe of the ticket
<iceroot> i thought the goal of pulseaudio is this server-client-method :(
<iceroot> Laibsch: micahg thank you for having a look at it
<Laibsch> it's unfortunate these things happen.  It seems the package was loved by its users.  It would be nice to see it in a PPA, maybe.  To die a prolonged death, there. ;-)
<Laibsch> it would be really good if the replacement were able to add the missing functionality quickly, I guess.
<Laibsch> Heck, I'll open that ticket now.
<iceroot> yes, it was a real killer-feature. it was so nice to stream your audio input/output to other machines using pulse-audio
<Laibsch> urgh
<Laibsch> that package doesn't seem to be in good shape, either
<Laibsch> iceroot: I'm not familiar with that since I rarely listen to music (it distracts me)
<Laibsch> but one of my friends also told me about some recent feature where he did something similar
<Laibsch> I'm sure there is some kind of replacement
<iceroot> Laibsch: watching youtube on your netbook and streaming the sound to your multimedia-pc connected to the speaks in the living room is another use case
<Laibsch> yes, that's I think what he was explaining to me.  It sounded pretty cool.  Not having to wire everything up anew for audio.
<iceroot> Laibsch: i will do some research if thereis something similar. maybe its merged into pulse directly
<iceroot> Laibsch: yes and broadcasting, sharing your mic and so on
<Laibsch> Come back and I can ask him if your search is unsuccessful
<iceroot> maybe someone can give me a hint to this too? i created a patch, its build upstream, how to get it into ubuntu  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cpufrequtils/+bug/763590
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763590 in cpufrequtils (Ubuntu) "typo in de.po from cpufreq-set (cpufrequtils) (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> package is in "universe" so i guess i have to build a debdiff and someone from sponsors will built it
<iceroot> and 12.04 will use the fixed upstream version so no patch is needed
<iceroot> ah this was on 10.10, i will have a look if it is already fixed in 11.10
<iceroot> not fixed in 11.10
<micahg> cpufrequtils |      007-1 | oneiric/universe | source, amd64, armel, i386, powerpc
<micahg> cpufrequtils |      007-2 | precise/universe | source, amd64, armel, i386, powerpc
<iceroot> yes i was looking into 007-1
<iceroot> so the correct way to get it into ubuntu would be a debdiff because of univserse and set sponsors on cc? or what is the workflow for something like that? i know its not a big issue but a good way for learning launchpad, patching and so on :)
<micahg> iceroot: debdiff, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<iceroot> micahg: 3 debdiffs for 11.04, 11.10, 12.04?
<micahg> err, is it not fixed in 12.04?
<iceroot> micahg: have not looked at the source-package yet i will check it if 12.04 is also affected
<micahg> 10.10-11.10 have the same version ATM, so those would appear to be good candidates
<iceroot> micahg: ok, i will check 10.10 - 12.04. so i need one debdiff for 10.10 - 11.10 because all are the same version and maybe a second debdiff for 12.04
<iceroot> if 12.04 is affected too
<Laibsch> micahg: subscribe sponsors first, no?  ubuntu-sru then release the sponsored package
<micahg> no, 3 debdiffs
<micahg> 007-1ubuntu0.XX.YY.1 where XX.YY is the release version
<iceroot> hm never noticed there is a timestamp
<iceroot> cpufrequtils_007-1.dsc
<iceroot> the debdiff will always be the same for 10.10 - 11.10 i think or do i get something wrong?
<iceroot> also the changelog does not have a timestamp
<micahg> same except for version and release
<iceroot> micahg: where in the source-package is the release? (like 10.10)
<micahg> iceroot: in debian/changelog
<iceroot> micahg: i dont see any ubuntu information there
<micahg> it should be maverick-proposed for 10.10
<micahg> iceroot: right, since it's unmodified from Debian, please join #ubuntu-motu to have someone help you with this
<iceroot> micahg: ah ok
<iceroot> micahg: yes you are right, dch -i was doing something like that
<iceroot> hm was it dch?.. doesnt matter, now i get what you mean
<micahg> yep
<iceroot> thanks again
<micahg> iceroot: thank you for your work to improve Ubuntu
<iceroot> is there a way to "apt-get source" sourcepackages without editing /etc/apt/sources.list to put in all releases?
<micahg> iceroot: pull-lp-source in ubuntu-dev-tools
<iceroot> micahg: ok
<iceroot> then i will have a look if the 12.04 version is also affected, providing some debdiff, put sponsors on cc
<iceroot> so the last one :)
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwalletcli/+bug/802274  i provided a debdiff to a universe package, so i only have to put sponsors on cc and my work is done?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802274 in kwalletcli (Ubuntu) "Security issue in kwalletcli_getpin(1): tty I/O now properly disables echoing input when asking for a passphrase is not fixed (affects: 1) (heat: 212)" [Low,Confirmed]
<micahg> iceroot: for a security issue, ubuntu-security-sponsors
<micahg> otherwise, yes
<iceroot> there should be an option in launchpad if the package is in universe there should be ubuntu-sec-sponsors instead of ubuntu-sec on cc. sounds like i will open a new bug against launchpad
<iceroot> if the bug is marked as security-issue
<iceroot> s/option/automation
<Laibsch> iceroot: bug 887456
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 887456 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) "missing functionality to fully replace padevchooser (heat: 2)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887456
<micahg> iceroot: no, sponsoring is a separate function from launchpad, it's a workflow issue in Ubuntu
<Laibsch> iceroot: to open a ticket against LP itself use https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Laibsch> iceroot: is bug 526196 what you were asking for in pavucontrol?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526196 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) ""Move stream" option not available in pavucontrol in 9.10 (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526196
<iceroot> micahg: but launchpad is setting "ubuntu-sec-team" on cc when i open a sec-bug against a universe-package and if i get it correctly, sponsors are responsable for universe-package instead of the "real" ubuntu teams
<iceroot> Laibsch: yes :( affecting 9.10 then i can imaging that there will nothing happen on 11.10 and so on
<micahg> yes for the first point, security is subscribed, no for the second, ubuntu-sponsors puts the bug in a work queue for all of Ubuntu, security sponsors is specific for the security team
<Laibsch> yes, both packages are in terrible shape
<Laibsch> but 526196 mentioned that the option wasn't available in padvechooser, either?!
<iceroot> Laibsch: yes, never used it with 9.10 just found that feature in 10.04 and there it is working with padevchooser
<Laibsch> iceroot: if a patch comes forth things can be fixed.  I can drive it for you if it's important to you.  But we need a patch.
<iceroot> Laibsch: hm i am happy that you think i can do it but i think i need more time on the whole thing to patch something like pulseaudio myself (writing the patch myself)
<Laibsch> iceroot: sounds like a simple UI issue
<Laibsch> I think what you should do is talk to upstream about it
<iceroot> Laibsch: but we are talking about patching pavucontrol?
<Laibsch> make them aware of the UI issue and then hope they give you a patch
<iceroot> Laibsch: its not clear if the function is in there
<iceroot> for me
<Laibsch> I think it is in there.  See the comment about the guy clicking rapidly to access the function.
<iceroot> Laibsch: ok, apt-cache show is giving me Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/pavucontrol/
<iceroot> so i will open a topic there about it
<iceroot> to fix it upstream
<Laibsch> iceroot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pavucontrol/+bug/526196/comments/2
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526196 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) ""Move stream" option not available in pavucontrol in 9.10 (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> Laibsch: i dont see the move stream option in "pavucontrol" from 11.10
<Laibsch> OK.  I don't use the progream.  Apparently the guy in comment 2 found a way to "unhide" it.
<iceroot> but padevchooser was acting different, i have to start padevchooser on client and server and then i choose "stream audio not to my local system but to the remote system"
<iceroot> but i will do some research and talk with the maintaines to get it fixed
<iceroot> so if it is ok for you i will assign this to me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pavucontrol/+bug/887456
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 887456 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) "missing functionality to fully replace padevchooser (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laibsch> Is it OK to remove the patch sticker from attachments which were patch-rejected?
<Laibsch> I just did this in bug 565146, if you want an example of what I am referring to
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 565146 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-pc postinst fails to install grub to devices not listed in /dev/disk/by-id (affects: 3) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565146
<iceroot> can someone with an eeepc (and affected by this bug) test the thing from comment #86? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset) (affects: 38) (dups: 4) (heat: 210)" [High,Confirmed]
<spacebug-> hello I just filed a bug and got a mail saying I should try to find out which packages it is in and I'm not really sure. My bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/887617
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 887617 in ubuntu "libreoffice does not always go to launcher when started with shortcut keys (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<roadmr> spacebug-: since you mention it happens with libreoffice, that would be a good place to start
<spacebug-> but it also only happens in gnome/unity not KDE for example
<roadmr> spacebug-: have you found any other applications that exhibit this problem? have you tried unity-2d?
<spacebug-> no and no. Maybe I should try that. Good point
<roadmr> spacebug-: if it only happens with libreoffice and only with unity, I'd still say libreoffice initially, if after triaging it's determined that unity is to blame, it can be switched
<roadmr> spacebug-: it's still better than having a packageless bug :)
<spacebug-> yeah ok :) tnx
<RedSingularity> jibel: bug 882975 is a bit odd.  Seems like it is a core package (or packages) giving the issue.  No main.log is being generated either.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 882975 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882975
<jibel> RedSingularity, hello, I think the problem is that mountall and upstart are on hold.
<jibel> RedSingularity, you can see that from the Status line in the dpkg status file
<RedSingularity> jibel: yeah. What could be holding them?  They look official.
<jibel> RedSingularity, this was set manually with dpkg or aptitude
<RedSingularity> jibel: do you know the dpkg config file off hand that contains the scrips holding them?
<jibel> RedSingularity, the status of the files is maintained in /var/lib/dpkg/status but statuses must be modified with dpkg not directly
<RedSingularity> jibel: ok.  I will have a look at the man page then.  Thanks.
<jibel> RedSingularity, e.g to hold mountall run: echo "mountall hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<jibel> RedSingularity, to unhold run: echo "mountall install" | dpkg --set-selections
<RedSingularity> jibel: oh excellent!  Thanks again :)
<jibel> RedSingularity, or if you prefer the UI way use aptitude
<RedSingularity> jibel: through synaptic or via the CLI?
<jibel> RedSingularity, aptitude without arguments starts a nice ncurses UI. IIRC synaptic can pin packages to a specific version but cannot set them in state hold.
<RedSingularity> jibel: oh, didnt even know about that interface for aptitude.  Very good.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-09
<psusi> kees, re: bug #556167 when you say "actual disk files" what are you referring to?  a block device?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556167 in vm-builder (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "vmbuilder uses parted to create disk images, which leads to broken sector counts (cannot use grub2 on disk images created by vmbuilder/parted) (affects: 4) (heat: 28)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556167
<alourie> I am trying to upgrade my VM installation to 12.04 and get this: W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<alourie> what do I do?
<mvo> alourie: you could simply comment it out for now and run the upgrade again
<mvo> stgraber: ^--- would be nice if extras.ubuntu.com could get a precise archive :)
<alourie> mvo: archvive? you mean in apt.conf?
<alourie> sorry
<alourie> comment out in config?
<mvo> alourie: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove extras there, but note that 12.04 is very much in flux and unstable (just as a warning ;)
<alourie> right
<alourie> I commented in .distUpgrade
<alourie> ...and it didn't help
<alourie> ok, I'll try the main list
<alourie> thanks
<stgraber> mvo: argh, fixing that now :)
<stgraber> mvo: fixed on LP's side (published and then removed a package). Issue should be fixed on extras.u.c next time it's mirrored
<mvo> stgraber: great, thanks!
<bdmurray> pedro_: can you look at bug 882255?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 882255 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "No administrative actions possible (password refused) after enabling passwordless login (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882255
<pedro_> bdmurray, looking at it now
<bdmurray> pedro_: thanks
<seb128> bdmurray, pedro_: doesn't seem to be a gnome-control-center issue
<bdmurray> seb128: what do you think then?
<seb128> not sure, likely accountsservice
<seb128> or not a bug
<seb128> seems wrong to give sudo rights to an unsecure users
<seb128> it would require to determine what that should do first
<seb128> check with the security team if they agree that non-password logins should get admin rights
<pedro_> yeah having users without a pass with admins rights seems really wrong
<pedro_> i'll subscribe the security team so they can have an opinion on it
<seb128> options I see are:
<bdmurray> When you go to user accounts I believe it behaves differently if you just click "Automatic Login" vs clicking on the Password button
<seb128> - get g-c-c to display a warning that sudo rights will be revoked
<seb128> bdmurray, right, autologin still has a password, it just skips the login manager credential for you
<seb128> you will have to enter your password still for authentification, keyring, sudio
<seb128> sudo
<seb128> no-password account mean you have no password at all
<bdmurray> yes, I think the bug here is if you click password choose "auto-login" in the drop down box your password is removed
<seb128> well options would be: display a warning that such users can't access admin right, or revoke that check and let them be admin, or drop the option from the ui
<seb128> bdmurray, no, it's not "autologin", it's "no password login"
<seb128> they are different things
<seb128> the autologin is a switch button on the account dialog mainpage under the password option
<seb128> the "no password" means "set an empty password for my user"
<bdmurray> Okay, perhaps the distinction should be clearer
<seb128> yeah, I don't deny it's an issue
<seb128> not sure what's the right way to fix it though
<seb128> one first step would be to improve the wording and make it clear it will disable admin rights
<seb128> second step might be to not disable admin rights for those users but that's something to check with the security team
<seb128> not sure that's a good idea to do that
<greyback> chrisccoulson: Hey, can I this metacity bug to your attention
<greyback> ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/688816
<greyback> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/688816
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688816 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Don't create windows over the launcher (affects: 30) (dups: 6) (heat: 160)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<chrisccoulson> greyback, hmm, metacity isn't something i'm really involved with
<greyback> chrisccoulson: oh I'm sorry, I somehow learned it was your thing. Please ignore :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> who told you that?
<greyback> Was browging through the source package release history, trying to see who makes them.
<greyback> Ah, now i see that you had fixed a bug in metacity, that's why you're credited
<greyback> chrisccoulson: Sorry! :)
<chrisccoulson> ah :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i fix bugs occasionally, but it's not something i pay that much attention to :)
<bdmurray> mvo: what can be done about bug 882276?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 882276 in command-not-found (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "command-not-found includes packages removed from 11.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882276
<bdmurray> mvo: and how does the scan data get generated?
<mvo> bdmurray: this is generated from rookery, I wonder if that mirror is out of date :/ ?
<mvo> bdmurray: I'm on my way to dinner, I will have to further investigate tomorrow I think
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, enjoy!
<okee> Ubuntu crashed on install, and now I have a purple screen with no desktop, but I do have a top menu bar and the ability to shut down.  Do I need to install Ubuntu first with a dual boot?
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, rookery is outdated :(
<mvo> bdmurray: I asked IS about it, once its updated again we need to push a SRU for it
<okee> I am running Version 11.10
<seb128> looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed could do with updated screenshots ;-)
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Software_Sources.png is ok
<seb128> but it's the old theme and the dialog layout changed a bit
<bdmurray> pedro_: Do you know what happened to rhythmbox-client in 11.10?
<pedro_> bdmurray, it was removed from the upstream tarball : http://git.gnome.org/browse/rhythmbox/commit/?id=9d4e5bcf1e969caa2f9848340ec610792c6a29d1
<bdmurray> in bug 875064 seb says it was fixed upstream?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875064 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox-client is missing (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875064
<pedro_> i'll check
<pedro_> bdmurray, right, and we're using a git snapshot from 20110908 so the client is not there
<pedro_> commenting on the bug now
<pedro_> should be there on Precise
<pedro_> when it gets the new package
<bdmurray> Doesn't really seem SRUable does it?
<pedro_> It's a whole re write of the client, so I'd say is not a candidate for SRU
<angelo-c_> Hi all, I'm proposing a patch to be SRU:ed, bug 881695
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881695 in xoscope (Ubuntu) "Xoscope doesn't work on soundcard (No valid data sources found... exiting) (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881695
<angelo-c_> anyoune can help me?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-10
<semitones> Hi, could I get some help reporting an ALSA bug? I don't know what relevant information to include
<semitones> or if it is even a bug with alsa
<phil93> Hi there, if you type 'alt+f2' then type 'ubuntu-bug alsa-driver' in the prompt, apport should attach the necessary information to the bug report for you.
<phil93> Sorry, type 'ubuntu-bug alsa-base' instead.
<semitones> i'm not sure it is alsa
<semitones> the speakers sometimes don't mute when I plug in headphones, and the keyboard volume up/down keys change the speaker volume as well as master
<phil93> I'm not sure what package would be at fault for the volume up/down keys, but I'm seeing other bugs concerning speakers not muting after headphones are plugged in filed against both alsa and pulseaudio, so I would just report it against either alsa or pulseaudio.
<semitones> ok. Do you think I should report it as a separate bug (hardware may be separate) or add my info to an existing one
<phil93> I would file a separate bug report, as the hardware might indeed be different.
<semitones> alright. thanks very much
<phil93> No problem
<pedro_> BugSquad Meeting in ~1 min!
<pedro_> hggdh, roadmr kamusin yofel ^
<SwitchDK> <- is here as well for BugSquad meeting
<roadmr> pedro_: is that here or in #ubuntu-meeting?
 * roadmr had the meeting scheduled for 12:30 EST - obviously wrong :)
<pedro_> Meeting o clock!
<pedro_> oh it says #ubuntu-meeting
<pedro_> lets go there :-)
<pedro_> hggdh,  roadmr yofel kamusin SwitchDK  -> #ubuntu-meeting
<om26er> stock responses are not being saved in chromium, could anyone help?
<om26er> bdmurray, ^^
<pedro_> he's out today
<om26er> oh
<om26er> pedro_, you use firefox?
<pedro_> om26er, yeah, i use chromium just for watching videos on youtube :-P
<pedro_> and for tweetdeck
<om26er> interesting :-P
<hggdh> om26er: I (dimly) remember an email, I think to bugsquad, talking about having the responses on chromium
<om26er> hggdh, it used to work a few months back, this time I tried they dont :/
 * om26er was on a mega bug triage mission
<hggdh> hum. prolly needs a nudge to recognise the new chromium version
<hggdh> but my javascript sucks...
 * hggdh notes it down -- also bothered by it
<om26er> hggdh, thank you :-) I might try an older chromium to see if it helps ;-)
<LinuxMercedes> Hey, I've got a bug to report against the ubuntu 11.04 installer. Where on earth do I go to do that?
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: Have you tried 11.10? maybe the bug is fixed in the new installer
<LinuxMercedes> Well, the bug is pretty simple: It can't install the ubuntu studio suites because those metapackages don't exist
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: hm. Any reason why you haven't tried 11.10?
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: you can potentially report the bug on the installer on launchpad, but you're likely to be told that you need to try 11.10 first
<LinuxMercedes> Well, I haven't tried against 11.10 just because it's not on our PXE server
<LinuxMercedes> I'll bug a friend to check it for me
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: ok
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/ is where you'd report a bug, but you'll most likely be requested to test 11.10 first
<LinuxMercedes> ok cool
<roadmr> thanks :)
<LinuxMercedes> Hey, no problem...I like seeing a nice seamless install just as much as anyone else
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: was the install working before?
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: I'm thinking the 11.04 packages may have disappeared from the repositories now that 11.10 is out
<LinuxMercedes> I've actually never tried this before
<LinuxMercedes> that's also what I figured
<LinuxMercedes> and 11.04 isn't LTS, so...
<LinuxMercedes> oddly enough, though, the missing ubuntustudio-* packages are present when I apt-cache search them on a different 11.04 box
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: so if you mention you're installing from PXE, maybe something in your network/ firewall / proxy config is preventing them from being found
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: the apt-cache search uses the local database, but if you were to actually try to download, it may fail
<LinuxMercedes> oh ok
<LinuxMercedes> hmm
<LinuxMercedes> that'd be odd if they were, since the box that I checked from was also pxe installed from the same image
<LinuxMercedes> and is on the same network now
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: when was the working box installed?
<LinuxMercedes> let's see...
<LinuxMercedes> two-three months ago
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: ok so it worked all fine because 11.04 packages were in place
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: but the new installs fail because those packages are no longer fetchable
<LinuxMercedes> ah okay
<LinuxMercedes> I would have figured that those packages would have vanished after I did an apt-get update
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: I bet if you do apt-get download <some ubuntu studio package> from your working 11.04 box, it'll be unable to download the .deb files
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: thus confirming that the packages are simply gone
<LinuxMercedes> nope, it downloaded fine
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: that's strange :)
<LinuxMercedes> heh
<LinuxMercedes> yep
<LinuxMercedes> well, once the other box finishes installing, I'll see what it thinks
<roadmr> LinuxMercedes: ok, keep us posted
<LinuxMercedes> Will do
<LinuxMercedes> well this is interesting
<LinuxMercedes> on a /different/ 11.04 build, I'm now getting that us.archive.ubuntu.com no longer supports natty
<roadmr> oh
<roadmr> that sounds accurate :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-11
<cprofitt> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> cprofitt: hey there
<cprofitt> hey
<cprofitt> just sent an email to you as well...
<cprofitt> at UDS the loco directory guys were looking to make use of the script that creates a map with markers for users
<cprofitt> they were under the impression that is your script or that you had a copy of it
<cprofitt> I guess is it broken right now, but they were wondering of they could get their hands on a copy of it or if you were willing to work on it
<cprofitt> I also hope to get a first draft done of the bug-flow graphic this long weekend
<bdmurray> cprofitt: this has some information - http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=96
<cprofitt> do you want me to send that to you via email or post it on a wiki site for multiple people to review?
<bdmurray> cprofitt: email would be great
<cprofitt> fantastic... thanks
<cprofitt> hope you are fully recovered from the travel with UDS
<bdmurray> cprofitt: here is the code for what I was doing but it isn't working at the moment
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/view/head:/lp_return_of_the_map.user.js
<cprofitt> thanks... I will pass this on to them
<bdmurray> basically people can tell Launchpad about their location
<cprofitt> I am going to try to dig in a do some dev work with them too...
<bdmurray> however I think the only way to set it now is via the PAI
<bdmurray> er API
 * cprofitt nods
<bdmurray> so likely few people have it set
<bdmurray> let alone know how to set it
<cprofitt> yeah
<bdmurray> maybe you could do something like put dots at people's time zones
<bdmurray> oh, or maybe you could make a greasemonkey script for people to enter their latitude and longitude
<cprofitt> yeah... that could work...
<bdmurray> cprofitt: so it seems like a fair bit of work for questionable gain
<bdmurray> I've got to run though
<cprofitt> thanks bdmurray
<om26er> bdmurray, hey you there today?
<om26er> stock responses are not working in chromium, I am not able to save a new response, also I dont see any exisiting responses there... the dialog says the response was saved but its actually not
<ikt> om26er: where in?
<om26er> ikt, in launchpad
<om26er> using the stock response extension
<ikt> om26er: wasn't aware of it
<ikt> checking it out now
<bdmurray> om26er: can you file a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts/
<om26er> bdmurray, surely, doing it now :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-12
<cprofitt> bdmurray: ping
<cprofitt> question about Ubuntu patch for the diagram
<cprofitt> I assume a patch could be proposed, tested and either released SRU or released to testing... accurate?
<cprofitt> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> cprofitt: here
<hggdh> cprofitt: I do not know which diagram you are talking about; but, for SRUs the patch first has to be accepted and checked on Precise (the current development version)
<ikt> hggdh: it's on the ubuntu planet at,m
<ikt> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/uds-p-community-bug-involvement/
<hggdh> ikt: ah, thank you
<hggdh> a patch will always be provided to the current development version (unless already in); once verified in the dev version, it is *proposed* as a SRU
<hggdh> if accepted as SRU, it will then be built to -proposed, again verified and, if it passed verification, moved over to -updates
<hggdh> I left cproffit a comment on his blog
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-13
<CarlFK> bug 723932 - I added package to the mentioned bug, so this bug is kinda 'done' or something?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723932 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "dhcpd wont start due to rndc.key permissions (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723932
<CarlFK> given there isn't anything there, how should I mark it?
<benonsoftware> Hello
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> changeing gtk themes for gtk application in kde needs restart of that apps. what packaging agianst to submit this bug? kde? or gtk?
<Abhijit> help
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502  i want to add the package "linux-firmware" as "affected" but i only see the option to edit existing packages (linux), maybe someone can give me a hint about adding "linux-firmware"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset) (affects: 39) (dups: 4) (heat: 220)" [High,Confirmed]
<iceroot> ogasawara:
<iceroot> ogasawara: the bug seems to be a wrong firmware-file (rt2860bin) inside the package "linux-firmware" so the kernel itself is not affected
<Snicksie> iceroot, i guess i found out ;)
<Snicksie> i added the package linux-firmware for you :)
<iceroot> Snicksie: great, thank you :)
<Snicksie> i chose 'also affects distribution' and put linux-firmware there... i guess its correct the way it is now, can you check? :)
<iceroot> Snicksie: yes, thats what i wanted :)
<Snicksie> okay, great i could help ;)
<iceroot> ogasawara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502/comments/94
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset) (affects: 39) (dups: 4) (heat: 220)" [Undecided,New]
<Fusionite> Hey
<SwitchDK> Hi Fusionite
<Fusionite> I just applied to the BugSquad team on LP, so I am waiting ancs
<Fusionite> I just applied to the BugSquad team on LP, so I am waiting*
<SwitchDK> Fusionite, great you have applied. It might take some time before your request will be processed
<SwitchDK> Fusionite, but it shouldn't stop you from doing triaging :D
<Fusionite> :3
<SwitchDK> Fusionite, if you need any help at all with the triaging process just ask the questions in this channel. You may not get a response immidiately but somebody will reply
<Fusionite> Thanks bro
<SwitchDK> Fusionite, no problem
<ikt> doesn't one have to make an application to the mailing list?
<ikt> as well as on lp
<Fusionite> I have
<Fusionite> and signed the Code of Conduct
<SwitchDK> then all pre-reqs are in place :D
<Fusionite> Im gonna go for a bit, see you later guys
<SwitchDK> Fusionite, later
<elgaton> Hi, could someone please set the importance of bugs #889406 and #889405 to "Low" and their status to "Triaged"? Thanks!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889406 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "apt-add-repository --remove does not remove deb-src line (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889406
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889405 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Readding repo using apt-add-repository can cause invalid repo line (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889405
<elgaton> Hi, I'm currently triaging bug #889411. At present, the bug report is complete. The original reporter says he has tested the bug on three different computers and installations. There are no upstrem bug reports nor duplicates in Launchpad about that issue. Should I leave the status as New or exceptionally mark it as Confirmed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889411 in network-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Samsung CMC-370] MEZON modem not detected (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889411
<CarlFK> elgaton: "if another Ubuntu user manages to reproduce the bug, " so I think you should leave it new
<elgaton> CarlFK: OK, thanks
<elgaton> Hi, could someone please set the importance of bugs #889406 and #889405 to "Low" and their status to "Triaged"? Thanks!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889406 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "apt-add-repository --remove does not remove deb-src line (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889406
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889405 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Readding repo using apt-add-repository can cause invalid repo line (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889405
<penguin42> elgaton: I'm tempted to set 889405 higher since it leaves apt in a mess
<elgaton> penguin42: Medium or high? (Perhaps high since it has a severe impact on apt?)
<penguin42> elgaton: So if you do it as described does apt just sit there and complain - so you wouldn't get any updates etc ?
<penguin42> elgaton: And this could be triggered by doing it through the GUI as well?
<elgaton> penguin42: Let me check
<CarlFK> looking at the code, I think the GUI does it ok
<CarlFK> this is based on 2 thigns: there is code to remove the src line, that code is not use by apt-add-repository.
<penguin42> CarlFK: I'm not too worried about not removing the src line; that can be a low; I was more worried by it leaving the corrupt version there
<CarlFK> my assumption is the code is used by the gui.  or just not used at all.  which isn't out of the question :)
<CarlFK> well, the corruption is caused by not removing
<penguin42> CarlFK: Well I just meant that leaving an old deb-src line isn't that much of a pain; leaving something that is invalid syntax is much nastier symptoms
<CarlFK> penguin42: actually you have me wondering: what is the invalid syntax?
<penguin42> CarlFK: The bug shows a line starting with     src
<CarlFK> from reading it seems like putting the -src line first is causing a problem, which seems odd
<CarlFK> umm.. re-reading...
<CarlFK> btw, which bug?
<CarlFK> Bug #889405
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889405 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Readding repo using apt-add-repository can cause invalid repo line (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889405
<CarlFK> ah, missed that it broke the src line
<penguin42> yeh so 405 seems High to me since it leaves you with an invalid config; 406 is low-medium
<CarlFK> has someone here confirmed?
<penguin42> no, elgaton was just doing it I think
<elgaton> penguin42: I'm testing right now. As CarlFK noticed, the GUI does it OK since it requires you to type the full sources.list line. The bug does not occur with python-software-properties 0.81.10 but does occur with 0.81.13 on my box, I'll try to test on 0.81.13 on a clean box now.
<elgaton> CarlFK: Yes, confirmed on my box, trying on a clean one now
<CarlFK> elgaton: it creates a line starting with "src" ?
<elgaton> CarlFK: Yes, after you run apt-add-repository --remove. Notice also that the deb-src and what was the original "deb" line are inverted.
<CarlFK> wtf.. anyone notice this:
<CarlFK> juser@trist:~$ sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:mythbuntu/0.25
<CarlFK> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<CarlFK> also what it prints next isn't what I would expect:  0.25
<elgaton> Strange: does not happen on a fresh Oneiric installation with only python-software-properties upgraded.
<elgaton> (The deb-src line is not removed but the deb one is).
<CarlFK> doesn't happen on stock 11.10
<CarlFK> er, right
<CarlFK> deb-src is left, deb gets added,
<elgaton> CarlFK: is there a way to debug that python script? Since it happens on my box (or at least I tried it when I read the bug report first), maybe I can have a look...
<CarlFK> elgaton: add lots of "print" commands..
<CarlFK> hows your python skillz?
<elgaton> CarlFK: zero -.-
<elgaton> CarlFK: OK, found a Python debugger. Let's see.
<CarlFK> elgaton: pfft.  just use a text editor
<CarlFK> trying to learn how to use a debugger is going to be more work and just muddle things
<jtaylor> depends, do you know gdb?
<CarlFK> you can worry about learning a debugger later, or never.  it is so easy to just add print commands...
<jtaylor> pdb is not that different
<CarlFK> elgaton: wait.. what bug are you trying to debug?
<CarlFK> " does not happen on a fresh Oneiric installation with only python-software-properties upgraded."
<elgaton> CarlFK: Bug #889405
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889405 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Readding repo using apt-add-repository can cause invalid repo line (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889405
<CarlFK> have you actually seen that happen ?
<CarlFK> I don't see it on my 11.10 box.
<elgaton> Yes, it happens on my box. I'm debugging to see where the problem is.
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/TDEHf/
<elgaton> That's what happens on a stock install, on my box I experience the same symptoms described by the reporter
<elgaton> BRB, I was called
<CarlFK> Bug #889406
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889406 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "apt-add-repository --remove does not remove deb-src line (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889406
<CarlFK> that's what I see
<CarlFK> Bug #838507
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 838507 in software-properties (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "apt-add-repository --remove doesn't remove deb-src entry (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838507
<CarlFK> "This bug was fixed in the package software-properties - 0.81.13.1"
<CarlFK> but not.. maybe? wtf.
<CarlFK> I would say it's being worked on "now" and best left alone
<elgaton> Back
<elgaton> CarlFK: Yes, definitely not.
<CarlFK> 838507 is active, 889406 is a dupe of it.  how do I mark that?
<CarlFK> I hate just leaving a note in the comments.
<CarlFK> found it.. again.
<elgaton> CarlFK: Mark as duplicate and add a comment in BOTH bugs.
<penguin42> ouch, so I think you're saying that the corruption is a result of the first fix for 838507
<jtaylor> are bug importance relative to the package or to the whole archive?
<Fusionite> Just got accepted into the LP :D
<BiosDestroyer> Take care all
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-05
<AlanBell> could someone advise on the best thing to do with Bug #918896
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 918896 in pymssql (Ubuntu) "returns no data from SQL server" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918896
<AlanBell> the code is completely broken, and has been since oniric
<AlanBell> and it is broken in Debian, but upstream code is fine (upstream moved location)
<hggdh> AlanBell: this new upstream, how much is it different? New release/big delta?
<AlanBell> don't think there is much of a delta
<hggdh> AlanBell: I think the best option would be a backport
<AlanBell> it isn't a feature release really (the thing is basically feature complete)
<hggdh> AlanBell: the problem is the version change -- I do not think it would fit in; if you can get the changes and add in as a patch -- and not being too excessively huge -- it would then be a simple SRU
<AlanBell> hmm, maybe it is a huge diff
<abuchbinder> Can someone take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~adam-buchbinder/ubuntu/lucid/vim/vim-large-file-recovery/+merge/127161? It's a simple fix for a High-priority bug that's waiting to be merged in. It's been there for over a month. Can someone take a look?
<mfisch> Is there a way to "Also affects" a package that has no project in LP?  For example nvidia-tegra3
<hggdh> mfisch: I doubt, given we need at least one package to bug against
<mfisch> hggdh: I have a package, just no project
<hggdh> mfisch: but one could open a phantom project
<mfisch> that's what I was thinking of doing
<hggdh> sorry, one project
<mfisch> but it doesn't seem too useful
<hggdh> no, it does not. OTOH, how important would be a bug against something we do not deliver?
<hggdh> I think you want a bug so that the issue is not lost
<mfisch> hggdh: we already have a bug in the nexus7 project, the idea was to get upstream attention on those bugs, in this case, creating a new project will not help anybody, IMHO
<hggdh> mfisch: then the ideal would be to open an upstream project for them, and set their bug URL. But best would be to check with the group involved so that this can be set correctly from start
<mfisch> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> mfisch: I would expect there will be other upstreams on this
<hggdh> mfisch: finally: worst scenario, create a nexus7 project, and all bugs go in there
<mfisch> right now the ubuntu-nexus7 project is the starting point for bugs, then they get farmed out upstream as they come in
<mfisch> hggdh: feel free to help triage ;)
<hggdh> mfisch: well, it is part of my job description, as I was told ;-)
<mfisch> cwayne, who will join this channel shortly is leading the triage/upstream efforts for us
<mfisch> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7
<cwayne> hello
<mfisch> hggdh: did you and cwayne meet at UDS?
<cwayne> yep, we've met
<mfisch> my work here is done!
<hggdh> mfisch: yes
<hggdh> cwayne: I guess you know the drill ;-)
<cwayne> hggdh: :)
<cwayne> hggdh: quick question -- what's the best way to figure out where to upstream this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1070283
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1070283 in ubuntu-nexus7 "after reboot, framebuffer of previous boot appears on screen" [High,Confirmed]
<hggdh> cwayne: it sounds like buffers not being freed in the video card. So, I guess, nVidia (but I would check first with Google, if we have access)
<hggdh> cwayne: we will have to find most of it in a rather painful way...
<mfisch> cwayne: I tried google, but not very hard
<mfisch> I'm sure that issue exists/has existed on other platforms
<cwayne> ill poke around
<cwayne> mfisch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/667725
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 667725 in linux (Ubuntu) "old framebuffer contents show momentarily on reboot" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cwayne> damn, marked invalid
<cwayne> mfisch: should i re-open it and mark our bug a dup?  or just keep ours
<hggdh> cwayne: we could reopen. Penalch closed it incorrectly
<hggdh> (the fact the OP is no longer a LP user does not make a bug invalid)
<cwayne> hggdh: excellent, I'll mark it as confirmed.  i'm going to mark it also affects ubuntu-nexus7 and then mark ours as a duplicate
<cwayne> mfisch: any objections to that
<hggdh> cwayne: ack
<mfisch> no
<mfisch> do we need to make cwayne the original filer (or can we)?
<mfisch> cwayne: I LOVE dupes, so please do that.
<abuchbinder-lapt> I filed LP #1059085 some time ago; is there any way to nudge someone to have a look at it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1059085 in vim (Ubuntu) "Lucid: recovery silently deletes data in large files." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059085
<abuchbinder-lapt> Err, make that look at the code merge.
<abuchbinder-lapt> I filed one of those as well.
<hggdh> mfisch: I do not see why we need a real account there
<hggdh> it was real once
<mfisch> abuchbinder: why not ping the original reviewer?
<cwayne> mfisch: done
<hggdh> patch pilot should have picked it up
<mfisch> hggdh: Sponsors isn't subscribed
<mfisch> hggdh: does he need to subscribe sponsors?
<hggdh> think so
<mfisch> abuchbinder: try subscribing ubuntu-sponsors to the bug
<mfisch> abuchbinder-lapt: ^^^
<mfisch> abuchbinder-lapt: you could also ping the original reviewer via email let them you know you resubmitted
<hggdh> cwayne: do you want to reopen the linux task on 667725?
<cwayne> hggdh: i suppose so
<hggdh> cwayne: done, also set as High
<cwayne> hggdh: great, thanks
<mfisch> cwayne / hggdh: Christopher M. Penalver objected to re-opening that bug
<mfisch> he has a valid point that the original filer vanished and so could not provide details, but the new data from Chris should have been enough
<cwayne> mfisch: hmm
<hggdh> hum
<mfisch> I have no objection to a new bug as it's cleaner, but I also claim you can re-open an old bug with new info
<hggdh> kernel...
<hggdh> yeah, let's open a new one with data from the nexus7
<hggdh> I forgot about it: kernel bugs are usually highly dependent on the hardware -- not always, but more than frequently enough
<mfisch> cwayne: filing with ubuntu-bug is not a bad idea
<mfisch> cwayne: when you open it, I will confirm it
<cwayne> mfisch: alright ill open it
<achiang> mfisch: cwayne: too bad ubuntu-bug hasn't been patched yet
<achiang> to autotag with 'mobile' and 'nexus7'
<achiang> oh well, that shouldn't block cwayne
<cwayne> nope, ill take care of it
<hggdh> and I just re-closed the linux task
<cwayne> mfisch: wait, did we re-enable apport?  i can just reopen the bug i marked as a dup and add info to there
<mfisch> apport is enabled
<cwayne> mfisch: alright, ill just add info to our bug
<hggdh> cwayne: is there a channel for nexus7?
<cwayne> hggdh: we've been using #ubuntu-arm
<hggdh> thanks, will go there, then
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-06
<mdspencer> what is the best method of testing bug fixes? VMs, chroot, sbuild, etc?
<TheLordOfTime> fielder's choice?
<TheLordOfTime> i test either on my build-then-destroy VMs, or my old computer that is solely dedicated for bugfix testing.
<TheLordOfTime> there's many ways to test bugfixes :P
<TheLordOfTime> i think it depends, really, on what you're testing.
<TheLordOfTime> ;P
<mdspencer> I've been using VirtualBox but that is VERY slow.
<TheLordOfTime> really?  it works fine for me :P
 * TheLordOfTime has 1.5GB of RAM of his 4GB dedicated to it on this laptop
<TheLordOfTime> of course, i usually am fixing for Precise, so... ;P
<TheLordOfTime> usually i am also fixing server packages so...
<MxxC> greetings. how to get some attention to Bug #1047566 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1047566 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Memory leaks when using NFS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047566
<hjd> I stumbled across https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pixfrogger/+bug/484089 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pixfrogger/+bug/1075528. I'll mark the latest one as a duplicate of the older, however this seems to have been present for a long time. Besides adding unmetdeps tag, anything other I should do with it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 484089 in pixfrogger (Ubuntu) "Won't work on amd64 because Fenix (dependency) it's not available in 9.10/amd64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1075528 in pixfrogger (Ubuntu) "64 Bit: pixfrogger won't install" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> hjd: the solution is to mark fenix and other associated arch specific packages as Multi-Arch: foreign, maybe tag the bug multiarch
<hjd> micahg: Thanks, I've marked the duplicate and added the tag now.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-07
<mspencer> Hi, I'm new to bug fixing. Approximately how long does it take until someone reviews my bug fix merge proposal?
<mspencer> a bug is listed for both a project and dist+package. when assigning the bug to myself, do I assign both to myself or just one?
<mspencer> and can I work on a bug marked as confirmed, or must it be marked triaged?
<trinikrono> hey mspencer not like im a expert or anything but i can give you my opinion
<mspencer> any help would be great, I'm new to bug fixing
<trinikrono> normally if a bug is triaged its because it is complete and ready to be worked on
<trinikrono> meaning all the log files etc
<trinikrono> are you going to fix the bugs yourself mspencer?
<trinikrono> also can you post one of the bugs so that the people in the channel have an idea of what you are working on
<mspencer> I'm considering working on LP #1019457, it would be only my second bug fix so I don't know how hard it would be.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1019457 in unity (Ubuntu) "The Dash closes when trying to switch to the Command lens (Alt+F2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019457
<trinikrono> the other bug you worked on was a unity bug also? mspencer
<trinikrono> normally a bug would need apport info too be considered complete and sent upstream, but as ubuntu is upstream that isnt necessary
<mspencer> I've submitted a proposal for a fix to LP #1058059 and am waiting for it to be merged.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058059 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Menus are misaligned: "When there are other updates" and "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058059
<trinikrono> i think you should get intouch with someone from unity and make sure it wasnt designed that way
<trinikrono> one persons bug is a next persons feature
<mspencer> so would this be something to ask on the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list?
<Aaron> sorry for my newbie question. do you guy's have any type of web sites to look for packages tahat need love
<trinikrono> i was looking to see if there are duplicates
<Aaron> so i can adopt the packages
<trinikrono> Aaron: start with one you love :D
<Aaron> i just want to make sure .... no one it's the upstreamer
<Aaron> the packages i really love it's evolution
<trinikrono> you are thinking about a particular package Aaron
<trinikrono> well for evolution there is prolly the mozilla team
<Aaron> don't have nothing in mind but evolution
<Aaron> yeah...
<trinikrono> thats good
<Aaron> then i'll take another easy package to handle
<Aaron> but i really want to start helping around more..
<trinikrono> gimme a sec Aaron ill find that wikipage for you
<Aaron> ok
<mspencer> trinikrono: how would I contact unity to find out if this really a bug?
<trinikrono> mspencer: to finish with you, can you test the fix on your system and see if it fixes the problem
<Aaron> mspencer, on launchpad
<trinikrono> maybe submit a patch for now
<mspencer> Aaron: thanks!
<trinikrono> but i think you should wait to hear from someone from the unity team
<trinikrono> so what we can do is too make the bug triaged
<trinikrono> this bug should just need apport info
<trinikrono> you know the command apport-collect
<trinikrono> and we need to find someone that can mark the bug as triaged
<trinikrono> if anything you can send a email to the list if they are no bug triagers online
<trinikrono> having the bug triaged would help with getting it noticed, there are alot of bugs for unity
<trinikrono> i saw ~1700
<trinikrono> but in the mean you can subscribe to the bug and work on a patch for it
<mspencer> trinikrono: what list?
<trinikrono> the email list for the bugsquad
<trinikrono> gimme a sec
<Aaron> they should have a package like debian where it tells you which package need adoption
<trinikrono>  ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com
<trinikrono> they always answer emails
<trinikrono> even if triagers arent always online
<Aaron> lol
<trinikrono> and they will know better than me :)
<mspencer> trinikrono: thanks! should I work on a patch vs a branch proposal?
<trinikrono> i think a patch is fine for now
<trinikrono> until we make sure it is a bug!
<trinikrono> Aaron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam here you go
<trinikrono> whoops
<trinikrono> did i mix them up
<trinikrono> evolution is mozilla, i was thinking about thunderbird
<Aaron> cool
<Aaron> i'll go with xchat?
<Aaron> ;)
<Aaron> even better it's a client that i use
<trinikrono> Aaron: wait one sec
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingEvolution use this page Aaron
<trinikrono> this is to debug evolution
<Aaron> ok
<trinikrono> evolution is not with the mozilla team that was my mistake
<Aaron> ubuntu sucks... in the packaging part. they should be like debian with the adoption...
<Aaron> of a package
<Aaron> so i can upload my ppa
<trinikrono> and check this page aswell Aaron i believe this is what you looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<trinikrono> well Aaron thats the funny thing , if you get them to update the version in debian
<trinikrono> it will get updated in ubuntu aswell
<trinikrono> remember we use debian unstable
<Aaron> yeah
<Aaron> i know..
<persia> Aaron: The idea is that we don't have any maintainers in Ubuntu, so *anyone* can fix bugs or uplaod a package.
<Aaron> we upload them to launchpad?
<Aaron> and how do you make it official that you are the maintainer ?
<persia> Yep.
<persia> You don't.
<trinikrono> good the big guns arrived
<persia> A long time ago in Debian (it's not that way now), there were lots of maintainers refusing to upload bugfixes.
<Aaron> oh.
<persia> And the Ubuntu model was developed during that bad time, so err on the other side: no maintainers at all.
<Aaron> so how can i maintain a package just put it on launchpad?
<persia> It's considered polite to chat with folks who worked on the package before.
<persia> You can't maintain a package, except maybe by fixing everything in it faster than anyone else can notice.
<Aaron> oh
<persia> If you want to try this, triage all the bugs, and prepare candidates for upload.
<persia> In the beginning, you'll need to get sponsored, but if you've been doing it for a while, you can ask the DMB for upload permission.
<persia> !sponsoring
<ubot2> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<persia> Which package?
<trinikrono> evolution
<Aaron> or. xchat
<persia> I don't think that's on any of the images, for for historical reasons, I'd recommend chatting with the Desktop Team about it (in #ubuntu-desktop).  They can probably tell you the current status better, and help determine the best fix or be sponsors.
<persia> I think xchat is part of the Xubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Desktop images, so either the Desktop team again, or the Xubuntu team (#xubuntu-devel) would likely know about that.
<persia> In general, you can check if a package is used in an image by looking at the output of `apt-cache show ${PACKAGE}` for the Task: field.
<mspencer> how do I use apport-collect to add info to a bug? the bug is LP #1019457
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1019457 in unity (Ubuntu) "The Dash closes when trying to switch to the Command lens (Alt+F2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019457
<persia> If it's in a task, there's probably a team who wants it to be in good shape with whom you could collaborate.
<trinikrono> apport-collect 1019457 mspencer
<trinikrono> can you take a look at that bug aswell persia
<trinikrono> mspencer: wants to fix the bug i was suggesting we triage the bug first
<persia> I know nothing about the dash (my main interaction with it involves trying to figure out how to remove it from my interface without breaking other things)
<Aaron> sorry persia the other question was. is how do you set up the email account that was forward to my account so i can write with my ubuntu email
<mspencer> I ran that, but I'm not sure what to answer when I got to this question "Thanks for reporting this bug on unity.  Is the issue you are reporting purely graphical (will report more information about your graphic configuration and will report the bug against compiz)?"
<persia> Aaron: I believe that @ubuntu.com mail is sent to the default address registered in launchpad for Ubuntu Members, but you can verify in #launchpad.
<trinikrono> maybe its the wrong bug number lol mspencer
<mspencer> trinikrono: it's the correct number
<persia> mspencer: What happens if you say "no" to that prompt?  I suspect that some folk report problems with tearing or icon corruption against the dash, hence the question.
<Aaron> there was a bug, on this package "podbrowser"
<Aaron> it does not want to open
<Aaron> it say's *** sorry, I Tried my best but i still can't find a usable icon theme!
<mspencer> persia: I answered no and it takes me to the send report dialog. should I send the report? does it matter what version I'm running (precise)?
<mspencer> by the way, this is probably a bug, not a feature, because pressing Alt takes me directly to the app menu from the dash or command lens.
<persia> mspencer: Sending the report should add information to the bug on LP
<mspencer> persia: but does it matter what version I'm running?
<mspencer> persia: should I run this from quantal or raring instead of precise?
<persia> It depends on how you want to report the bug.  Replicating it in raring and collecting information there is more likely to get a fix, as someone has to be convinced it's critical to get a fix into quantal or precise.
<persia> If you believe it to be critical for precise, and believe it to be fixed in quantal and raring, then precise is the version from which you should collect information.
<mspencer> persia: it still exists in quantal and I don't think it is important to get fixed in precise or quantal, so I'll report it from raring.
<mspencer> once I send the report, how do I get it triaged?
<persia> Do as much as you can, then ask for help here.  Best practice is not to be the one to set status and importance for one's own bugs, as one may be biased.
<mspencer> persia: I can't set either, launchpad doesn't let me.
<persia> !bugsquad
<ubot2> Factoid 'bugsquad' not found
<persia> Grrr....
<persia> That's because it thinks you're new.  Try triaging other folks bugs and ask here for someone to review your triage and set the status for you.
<persia> Once you've done 5-10, dig up the bugsquad application procedure from the wiki, and you can be granted permission to set those.
<mspencer> persia: I am new to launchpad, I joined last week, and the bug isn't my own.
<persia> Welcome then!  Since you're triaging someone else's bug, once you've added all the information, and think it's ready, determine what you think the importance and status should be, and ask someone here to set it.
<persia> !importance
<ubot2> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<persia> !status
<ubot2> Factoid 'status' not found
<persia> (it's probably Bugs/Status or something)
<mspencer> persia: Okay, I will.
<persia> Make sure there's enough information that someone else can easily reproduce the bug, and that there is current system information about it (debug symbols, stacktraces, whatever apport wants), to make it easy for the developer to understand what needs fixing.
<mspencer> persia: There's already enough info on how to reproduce it, so would the data from apport-collect be enough? I plan on fixing it myself if I can.
<persia> mspencer: If you're planning to fix it, you're being the developer, and so are in the best position to decide if it is well-triaged.  If it has enough information for you to fix it, it's triaged.
<persia> Once you have a fix, I'd recommend chatting with the Desktop Team to help get it uploaded.
<mspencer> So when I have enough info, I just ask here for the bug to be triaged?
<persia> Or, if you're planning to fix it quickly, don't bother with the official status, and just assign it to yourself and post the fix when it's ready.
<persia> Triaging bugs is most useful when you can describe the problem in close detail, but need someone else to actually fix it.
<mspencer> persia: Since I'm new to bug fixing, it might take awhile.
<mspencer> Thanks for all the help, I'll just assign myself to the bug and work on it.
<mspencer> persia: Since I'm just working on a patch and then will talk to the Desktop Team to get it uploaded, would I still set the status to In Progress?
<persia> I would, if I was working on it, just to let others know to ask me if they want to know the current status
<mspencer> persia: thanks for all the help!
<persia> Also, unless you specifically need me, I'd recommend just asking questions in the channel without highlighting anyone.  Someone else may be faster to answer than I, or I might have walked away for a bit.
<persia> No problem, and thanks for helping make Ubuntu better.
<mspencer> one more question - the bug is tied to a project and dist+package: am I going to assign myself to both?
<mspencer> 'Unity', and '(unity) Ubuntu'
<persia> You decide: the former involves working directly with the developers who wrote the software in the first place, and may require special arrangements.
<persia> The latter involves creating a patch for Ubuntu: it's good practice to also make the patch available upstream when doing so, but the desktop team is likely the only group with who you must coordinate.
<persia> If you have an interest in Unity specifically, and expect to be doing more with that, I'd recommend the former.
<persia> If you have an interest in Ubuntu and expect to have other patches for other programs, the latter might be a better introduction to our procedures.
<mspencer> I did the second because I'm interested in fixing bugs in Ubuntu in general.
<JohnLea> a
<bkerensa> e
<TheLordOfTime> iou.  anything of relevance here, or can i go back to lurking?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-08
<mspencer> How do I find out if a bug is really a bug and not a feature? It is in Unity.
<persia> mspencer: Do you mean to ask whether a given behaviour was intended or not, or do you mean to ask whether a given behaviour should be preserved in the future or not?
<persia> In either case, discussions with upstream are the best route to an answer.
<mspencer> I mean was it intended to work the way it does.
<persia> But it likely saves confusion to be very clear about the question, and avoid valued semantics "bug", "feature" in the hopes of not getting a canned response.
<mspencer> Sorry, I'm wondering for LP #1019457 if the dash is supposed to close or not, and how I would find out.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1019457 in unity (Ubuntu) "The Dash closes when trying to switch to the Command lens (Alt+F2)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019457
<mspencer> Would I contact the Desktop Team for this?
<persia> You want the upstream authors: the Desktop Team is probably a good place to start, and some upstream folk hang out in the desktop channel
<mspencer> I asked an hour ago on #ubuntu-desktop but haven't gotten any response, so I wanted to check to see if that is where I should ask.
<mspencer> Should I try the mailing list for the team?
<persia> I'd try asking during EU business hours: that seems to be when that team is most active.
<mspencer> Okay, thanks.
<jmburgess> Hello. I'm trying to start 5-a-day and working on bug #1076387 would that be libmetacity-private0 or ubuntu-release-upgrader-core?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1076387 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Oneiric to Precise upgrade fails with 'files list file for package libmetacity-private0 is missing final newline' message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076387
<jmburgess> it seems like it's a libmetacity bug but I can't find anybody else who has the bug which is suspect
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-09
<mspencer> My first bug has been merged. Do I need to set the status of the bug to "Fix Committed", or is this handled automatically?
<micahg> mspencer: where?
<mspencer> What do you mean?
<jpds> mspencer: Which bug #?
<mspencer> LP #1058059
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058059 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Menus are misaligned: "When there are other updates" and "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058059
<micahg> mspencer: you can mark it fix committed, it'll be marked fix released (assuming it's in the changelog) when it migrates to the release pocket
<mspencer> Okay, thank you.
<mspencer> How long will it take for a newly merged branch to be available as an update in raring?
<micahg> mspencer: after it's built and doesn't cause any uninstallability in raring (and passes any applicable autopkgtessts)
<micahg> should be fairly quick for most things
<mspencer> Thanks
<mspencer> How does confirming a bug work? Can just anyone (such as myself) confirm a bug? The bug is LP #884353.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 884353 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "amule packaging branch status OUT-OF-DATE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884353
<TLoT> if you're not the OP you can confirm a bug.
<TLoT> but it helps to have knowledge of $given_program
<TLoT> or a very thorough "Here's how to reproduce: " explanation
<TLoT> but that bug isnt assigned to Ubuntu
<TLoT> that's part of the UDD project
<TLoT> not the general Ubuntu stuff
<TLoT> (they may operate differently, so check with them)
<mspencer> Okay, thanks.
<TLoT> i'm curious why people don't lurk here
<TLoT> they ask a question, get an answer, and leave...
<TLoT> they're *allowed* to lurk
 * TLoT does it *all the time*
<mspencer> I'm considering working on LP #657275. Who do I communicate with to finalize what the actual message will be? Or do I choose and a sponsor decides if it is good?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657275 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug should save reports offline automatically rather than giving a cryptic error message" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657275
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-10
<bdmurray> mspencer: I would just choose and modify it later if needed
<bdmurray> mspencer: rather than hold up your work waiting for feedback
<mspencer> Thank you, that's what I'll do.
<bdmurray> mspencer: if you have something you'd like reviewed I'd be happy to do that
<mspencer> I'm not ready yet, I'm trying to figure out the code needed to save an apport report.
<mspencer> If I have questions a bug fix should work, specifically LP #657275, where should I ask?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657275 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug should save reports offline automatically rather than giving a cryptic error message" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657275
<mspencer> Oops, I meant if I have questions on how a bug fix should work, specifically LP #657275, where should I ask?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657275 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug should save reports offline automatically rather than giving a cryptic error message" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657275
<njin> Hallo, wich app is responsible to grab the info from Disks, or to monitor the smart parameters, and advice onscreen in case of imminent failure of the disk ?
<persia> udisks handles the low-level stuff.  I'm not sure about the UI.
<penguin42> perhaps smart-notifier?
<persia> I don't think so: that's not included by default in any products and seems to use smartmontools as a backend rather than udisks.
<penguin42> persia: Does udisks do it itself or does it use smartd in smartmontools?
<persia> I suspect there's something that subscribes to udisks DBus output and does something: I just don't know what.
<persia> penguin42: Sorry: missed your last comment: udisks appears to have code that communicates SMART directly.
<njin> well, but I've got a bug with Disks reporting the imminent failure, but nothing advicing me onscreen
<njin> just luck that disks was open at that time
<persia> njin: In that case, maybe there is no default consumer providing notifications.
<persia> Maybe ask the desktop team for whichever flavour you use.
<njin> ok, will ask on #unity then, thanks again
<persia> njin: Heh: yeah, they ought to have something, but if it's not ready yet, #ubuntu-desktop might have something from GNOME that can work until it's ready.
<penguin42> ah
<fermulator> Trying to install Ubuntu Server 12, fails 75% of the way into base-install with error " "Unable to install busybox-initramfs""
<njin> fermulator, have you verified md5sum ?
<fermulator> good idea; running
<fermulator> verified
<fermulator> njin
<fermulator> the last msgs in log is: unexpected error: command not executed 'sh -c debconf-apt-progress --no-progress --logtderr -- apt-get -q -y --no-remove intall busybxo-initramfsssss
<penguin42> has it really got all those sss's ?
<fermulator> no
<penguin42> good :-)
<fermulator> :) my 's' iz buzted
<penguin42> fermulator: Can you pastebin the full logs?
<fermulator> penguin42 -- how?  itz in zingle uzer mode...
<penguin42> is the network up?
<fermulator> it failed during baze inztall; no terminal; no ifconfig
<fermulator> very bazic functionality; network iz up though (ping www.google.ca iz alive!)
<penguin42> fermulator: Will it let you apt-get inztall pastebinit
<fermulator> apt-get not found
<penguin42> oh that's a pain
<fermulator> ooo, wget iz available
<fermulator> zearching for .deb for paztebin
<penguin42> fermulator: Failing that it might let you scp it to another machine
<fermulator> scp not found
<penguin42> bah
<fermulator> weird; i DLed paztebinit; it was a tar; extracted;
<fermulator> there'z a pastebinit bin; cant exec though
<penguin42> fermulator: OK, if you can't get it off, look for any other interesting errors
<fermulator> ok fruztrated; i finally got it; but don't have python! heh
<fermulator> it alzo failed to inztall dmraid
<fermulator> (thiz iz a dezktop w/ 2x160GB WD drivez, with motherboard ZATA RAID
<fermulator> during the inztall, it detected it, and i zaid "yez" to activate
<fermulator> warning: /usr/lib/post-baze-inztaller.d/60dmraid returned error code 1
<penguin42> yeh don't know much about dmraid
<fermulator> f it; going to put it back to AHCI and zwitch to zoftware RAID then
<fermulator> ztoopid ;o
<penguin42> nod
<fermulator> that didn't work either (have been booting off a UZB key) -- revertting to CD Ubuntu zerver 12.10
 * TheLordOfTime wonders whether your "S" and "Z" keys are inverted on your computer
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: See 16:27 :-)
<penguin42> (16:27:20) fermulator: :) my 's' iz buzted
<TheLordOfTime> i see him using "s" later on, at times, so...
<fermulator> ya zometimez i'll make it work; itz weird zorry
<fermulator> mizzing laptop keyz ; replacementz are in the mail!
<fermulator> \(the GF dropped it :(
<njin> fermulator, are you meaning that from cd works and from usb not ?
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i assume 16:27 is UTC?
<fermulator> njin; nope; CD and UZB both failed when trying to uze DMRAID.  I've revertted back to AHCI mode, and mdadm RAID; worked
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Yeh
<TheLordOfTime> to confirm my brain's working:
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1077449  <-- needs filing against the kernel?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1077449 in nautilus-share (Ubuntu) "Modem doesn't work in 12.04 3.2.0-32-generic (#51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012)" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1077442  <-- needs filing against gnome-shell?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1077442 in Ubuntu "In Right-to-Left interface, GNOME Shell behave incorrectly." [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> (from the announce channel)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, alive?
<mspencer> When I'm working on a bug that involves new behavior, who do I communicate with to decide exactly how it will work?
<mspencer> The bug is LP #657275. Should I ask how this should work on #ubuntu-devel, on one of the developers mailing lists, or what?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657275 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug should save reports offline automatically rather than giving a cryptic error message" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657275
<mspencer> I've asked twice on #ubuntu-devel around this time the past couple of days and haven't gotten an answer. Is that not a good place to ask?
<MrStein> What component would be correct for a bug "ubuntu freezes when run in vmware" ?  this is about bug 1077440
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1077440 in Ubuntu "Quantal as vmware guest hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077440
<MrStein> kernel?
<penguin42> hmm I think the finding-the-right package thing says for installation hangs doesn't it
<penguin42> MrStein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#When_installing_Ubuntu_.28or_Derivatives.29
<MrStein> I'll set "kernel" then. Thanks.
<penguin42> MrStein: From that I'd say Ubiquity - I mean it's very difficult to actually say if it's kernel or vmware at fault
<MrStein> kernel says "too many matches" :(
<penguin42> MrStein: 'linux' is the package for kernel stuff
<MrStein> is "linux-kernel" ok?
<penguin42> erm I thought itt was just called Linux
<penguin42> (the package that is)
<MrStein> There is no package named 'linux-kernel' published in Ubuntu.
<penguin42> hence why I said    linux
<MrStein> WTF? I selected it from the presented list
<MrStein> ok, I'll put just "linux"
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-11
<mspencer> Sorry about that, I had to leave right away.
<mspencer>  When I'm working on a bug that involves new behavior, who do I communicate with to decide exactly how it will work?
<mspencer> The bug is LP #657275. Should I ask how this should work on #ubuntu-devel, on one of the developers mailing lists, or what?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657275 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug should save reports offline automatically rather than giving a cryptic error message" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657275
<penguin42> mspencer: I'd say speak to the maintainer of the package
<penguin42> mspencer: It might also be an idea to look at what the 'whoopsie' package does which is a new crash recorder that landed in 12.04 (I think)
<mspencer> penguin42: Do you mean the person listed as maintainer on the project's page in launchpad?
<mspencer> So I should check out what whoopsie does with crash reports to help decide what the new behaviou should be?
<penguin42> mspencer: I *think* that's the same thing as the package maintainer recorded in the package itself (e.g. apt-cache show apport)
<mspencer> Yes, it's the same person. Should I email him directly about this?
<penguin42> mspencer: Worth asking the maintainer of apport/ubuntu-bug if he's already got some ideas, and he might now of a mailing list for discussing stuff; the other thing is that Launchpad has a system for project proposals (blueprints)  that are done for fairly large things, although that is getting more complex - start with the maintainer
<mspencer> penguin42: what do you mean "he might now of a mailing list for discussing stuff"?
<penguin42> mspencer: Some packages have their own mailing lists where people throw about ideas
<penguin42> mspencer: so it's normally right to ask/suggest on the mailing list
<mspencer> The project doesn't look like it has its own mailing list, should I ask on more general mailing list?
<mspencer> I'm new to bug fixing, so I'm not familiar with this stuff.
<penguin42> mspencer: Maybe, but I guess I'd start with the maintainer
<penguin42> mspencer: If you can find an appropriate mailing list that's good because you can see if anyone is already working on a fix, but the maintainer should know
<mspencer> So I should email him directly about this?
<penguin42> mspencer: If you can't find an appropriate mailing list, then yes
<penguin42> mspencer: You can just attach your ideas /thoughts to the bug and see if he notices it
<penguin42> mspencer: Although be patient - maintainers normall yget zillions of bug mails etc
<mspencer> I should email him rather than the ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing lists?
<penguin42> mspencer: You could try ubuntu-devel, although I'm not too familiar with it
<mspencer> Okay, I'll try ubuntu-devel. Thanks for the help!
 * persia mentions that Launchpad's idea of "Maintainer" often has no relation whatsoever to the folk who care about the state of the package in Ubuntu
<persia> (and since Ubuntu refutes the concept of "Maintainer", there's no meaningful way LP could have a good idea)
<guntbert> What happens after apport has done its thing after a crash (collected info, asked the user if a "problem report" should be sent)? I never get the chance to actually report a bug, as is the case when calling ubuntu-bug.
 * penguin42 wonders why my dad always manages to find imaginative ways to break Ubuntu
<penguin42> he's managed to get a repeatable kernel panic on a bog standard Intel graphics system by plugging it into a KVM switch
<penguin42> sihg it looks like it's bug 1070690
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070690 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null); RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8167f93a>] [<ffffffff8167f93a>] __mutex_lock_slowpath+0xaa/0x150" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070690
<ali1234> why is that bug marked incomplete?
<penguin42> not sure
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> ali1234: Because Joseph asked for a bisect
<ali1234> ok
<guntbert> What happens after apport has done its thing after a crash (collected info, asked the user if a "problem report" should be sent)? I never get the chance to actually report a bug, as is the case when calling ubuntu-bug.
<ali1234> guntbert: the reports go into a different system now
<ali1234> see https://errors.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<guntbert> ali1234: thx - you guessed my next quetion :-))
<guntbert> *question
<ali1234> the technical explanation is at the very bottom of the second page
<guntbert> ali1234: great, I am reading - have a nice time
<ali1234> now, if you're wondering how to link together a bug report and a crash dump, i don't think it is possible to do it, at least not yet
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/errors/+bug/1061049
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061049 in Errors "We should allow users to manually input a linked bug and better present both the create and link options" [Medium,Confirmed]
<guntbert> against what project do I report a bug when logging in to https://errors.ubuntu.com/ ?
<jtaylor> if its a bug with errors probably https://launchpad.net/whoopsie-daisy
<jtaylor> login itself is a different service I think
<guntbert> jtaylor: its the login via ubuntu SSO, which is returning a wonderful error
<jtaylor> what kind of error?
<guntbert> jtaylor: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1351870/
<ali1234> i actually tried to login to errors yesterday and it just kept asking for permissions over and over. assumed i didn't have the necessary access rights and gave up.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-04
<sreedevi> Hello, I am trying to fix one minor bug in launchpad, I have a pushed a committed branch to launchpad, Could anyone please verify it. This is my bug link :-https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secure-delete/+bug/1245415
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1245415 in secure-delete (Ubuntu) "Spelling mistake in smem's page" [Undecided,In progress]
<sreedevi> Can anyone please help me with this
<zero_coder> hey.
<zero_coder> my disk usage analyzer is showing 100% disk usage most of the time.
<j_f-f_> hi
<j_f-f_> can one set the bug #1241796 to Triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241796 in ModemManager "USB GSM-Modem ID 12d1:1506 doesn't hold the connection" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241796
<penguin42> j_f-f_: Do you relaly mean for it to be in Modemmanager not ubuntu-modemmanager ?
<j_f-f_> i found only 2 modemmanager and Gnome Modem Manager
<penguin42> you should find the modem manager that's part of ubuntu
<penguin42> j_f-f_: Under 'also affects distribution' choose ubuntu and package name
<j_f-f_> i have found them..
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: (or other bugsquad mailing list admin), i need a post pushed through the blocking, my email address wasn't added as a member for a moment
<TheLordOfTime> and the email looks to be still held up
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: looking
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: the message was also sent to -quality but my non-Ubuntu email address is already subscribed to that list and went through as far as i could see
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: message released
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: thank you!
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: this wont' happen again, that email address is now subscribed to the list too
<TheLordOfTime> alongside my @ubuntu.com one
<TheLordOfTime> (my phone can't send with my @ubuntu.com address, hence the mixup)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: no problem, we all fail sometimes (I did *some* times myself)
<TheLordOfTime> hehehe
<hggdh> an, anyway, I saw you subscription request as well ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<hggdh> and we are here to help, etc, etc.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: i'm correct the BugSquad/QA proposed merger is not touching Bug Control, right?  WHen I discussed with balloons about that before that was the general idea of what I got from it, bugcontrol would remain separate :)
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<hggdh> as far as I can see (not really much right now, still waiting for the replacement laptop) and undestand, bugcontrol would still be separate
<hggdh> but I think it makes sense to join bugsquad with the bigger QA
<TheLordOfTime> i do agree with that
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-05
<j_f-f_> Moin, pls set the bug #1248041 to "Won't fix"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248041 in thunar-vfs (Ubuntu) "Missing libthunar-vfs-1-dev package in Saucy 13.10" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248041
<dhanu> I am contributing to Ubuntu . After adding a patch to my bug report  in launchpad , I saw a comment  that only  says ," tags: added: patch " . What does it mean ????
<athira> That just means an automatic process noticed that you had added a patch and tagged .just ignore it
<dhanu> So does it mean my bug fix is over ? I mean the review part of my bug fix ?
<athira> no
<hggdh> dhanu: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=show&redirect=SRU
<hggdh> (I am assuming this is a SRU, BTW)
<j_f-f_> Please triage the bug #1247852
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1247852 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One Pauses and starts every 3 minutes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247852
<hggdh> j_f-f_: since the package is the upstream one for U1, only the developers can change status. BugControl can only deal with Ubuntu packages
<hggdh> j_f-f_: er, rephrasing: BugControl cannot change status to Triaged
<j_f-f_> hi hggdh,  ok
<hggdh> j_f-f_: and, BTW, thank you for your help :-)
<j_f-f_> :-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: is my trekweb.org email address actually 100% approved to send to the bugsquad list?
<TheLordOfTime> i just got a bounce that it isn't
<TheLordOfTime> and it's already subscribed
<mapreri> can someone of the ubuntu bug control team invalidate this bug for trusty (it was fixed in the very early trusty time with a new upstream release upload) and set in progress/whishlist the saucy targhet? I'm going to update the title/description in order to prepare it to SRU, but I can't nominate the series.
<mapreri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-dropbox/+bug/1242413
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242413 in nautilus-dropbox (Ubuntu) "nautilus-dropbox needs a dependency on libappindicator1" [Undecided,In progress]
<TheLordOfTime> mapreri: can you point me at the commit that fixes it?
<TheLordOfTime> because you stated that you want it to be "Invalid" against Trusty, if it's already fixed in Trusty I'll Fix Released it
<TheLordOfTime> but nominate it for Saucy because someone higher up than bug control needs to approve the series nomination for Saucy
<TheLordOfTime> (nominated for Saucy though)
<TheLordOfTime> mapreri: also, have you actually gone and *confirmed* that Trusty is not affected?
<TheLordOfTime> mapreri: you should apply the SRU templates though and get it ready for SRU whether it's had a nomination approved for Saucy or not, though... and show evidence that it's actually fixed in Trusty
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: checking
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: thanks.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: and you are not under mod ;-). I wonder what happened
<TheLordOfTime> no idea
<TheLordOfTime> contact the system maintainer then, see if they broke it?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> can you send another one in? Now I really want to look at the headers (I approved the other one, so it is gone)
<TheLordOfTime> it'll be a test one though, do you mind?
<TheLordOfTime> or do you just want me to resend my response, and claim "Whoops dupe!"
<hggdh> I do  not mind, at all
<hggdh> anything will do -- after all, it is *your* email sending it, and I can always claim "no recollection"
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> oops, meeting time. BBI5min
<hggdh> shoot. Be back in 45 min
<TheLordOfTime> sent one
<TheLordOfTime> i mentioned it was a requested test message, so it can be ignored
<hggdh> cool
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: it got throug happarently
<TheLordOfTime> no idea why it didn't earlier
<TheLordOfTime> maybe it had to do with a digital signature issue, Alberto said the sig on my message was invalid...
<hggdh> yeah, I do not see it in the mod's queue. Cosmic rays
<TheLordOfTime> hehe
<j_f-f_> hi I have a question... I've yesterday ask for triage the bug #1241796.  Have I that's not done right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241796 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "USB GSM-Modem ID 12d1:1506 doesn't hold the connection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241796
<hggdh> j_f-f_: hopefully someone else will be able to look into it now, I got a meeting. Will be back in 45 min, though
<j_f-f_> hggdh Thanks
<penguin42> j_f-f_: OK, good you got the ubuntu package this time
<TheLordOfTime> "this time"
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42: has he failed at this before?  XD
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: It was wired to ModemManager rather than ModemManager(ubuntu) yesterday
<penguin42> j_f-f_: Still knowing nothing about modern modems, do you know what the relation between ModemManager and pppconfig is - i.e. was the user right to use pppconfig and expect modemManager to do the right thing?  But assuming that's right, what severity would you give it?
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<mapreri> TheLordOfTime: umh... I decided to check on my own, since before I asked to check to a my fried, if that issue was fixed or not in trusty, and it isn't. So I'm going to upload in that bug a debdiff for trusty and one for saucy. Once somebody upload the trusty one I'm going to submit the SRU request. I have the describtion for the SRU bug ready on my PC. I feel like an idiot... I though it was fixed "somehow" :| Thanks anyway for the support.
<TheLordOfTime> mapreri, okay, cool, I'd get it in Trusty first then.  Comment on the bug that Trusty is affected by the bug too.  :)
<TheLordOfTime> oop nevermind, saw it just now...
<TheLordOfTime> mapreri, I did mark it as "Confirmed" though for Saucy, so it doesn't just say "new".  Just wait for the sponsors now :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-06
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, around?  hggdh, you too
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> can you read and comment on the bugsquad mailing list discussion put forth by AG Restringere?
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Which what?
<TheLordOfTime> I can't seem to form a logical argument right now...
<TheLordOfTime> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2013-November/004347.html from the first to the last in the thread
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: here
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Sigh is this the whole we need to change the way stuff is done one?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, same request I made of penguin42
<TheLordOfTime> they're asking to add a status system for "actively triaged" as well as fields to identify who exactly is triaging a given bug
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Can I admit to having hit the 'd' key after reading the 1st couple of lines?
<TheLordOfTime> sort of like a "Triage Assignment" thing that adds overcomplexity to the system
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, if you want.  HOnestly, I can't tell you what I"m thinking about AG right now because it doesn't conform with the CoC
<TheLordOfTime> but that may be because of the massive headache I have...
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: sounds like overkill (this is, thou, quite common on commercial BTSes)
<TheLordOfTime> o/ phillw
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, "commercial BTSes"
<TheLordOfTime> let's make that point clear.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: just the person I need :)
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, you can wait
<TheLordOfTime> you're next on my list of things
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: TBH I have had bugs I've been triaging where other triagers have come along and done something weird to it and wondered WTH? But there again most of the time I only triage at weekends and thus it's right someone picks stuff up - so it's non-trivial
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, commercial BTSes are different than a community-driven BTS
<TheLordOfTime> a business would need such a setup to identify who is working on a given task
<TheLordOfTime> whether for a project or for helpdesk or whatever else.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: a commercial Bug Tracking System  -- a triager would usually assign his/herself to the bug as a triager
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, true.
<penguin42> well LP ain't too bad as bug trackers go, it's got many features I've not seen in others including commercial ones
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, but here's a question that is highly relevant: in the Launchpad system for bugs, how would we implement that and *prevent* the abuse of the permissions, short of having bugcontrol or bugsquad having specific permissions
<penguin42> but there again I've seen commercial ones set up in ludicrously complex ways
<TheLordOfTime> or, better idea, can you just comment on the mailing list
<TheLordOfTime> while i help phillw with whatever problem he has
 * hggdh thinks of Remedy
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: My understanding anyway is that LP is in a strictly maintenance mode, so I'm not sure anything can be changed if people wanted it to be
<TheLordOfTime> I believe that it's overkill here for Launchpad/Ubuntu, hggdh, and made my opinions pretty clear so far, but I'd like more than just me and Alberto making the comments.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: can you mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/933726 as what ever is needed to kill it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 933726 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox, incorrect language pack on PPC" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I do not know how to prevent abuse (in an easy way). But we do not need, I think, this field
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, and by "kill it" you mean make it so the bug is just "Dead"?
<phillw> It's outdated, will not be fixed etc.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: yup
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: wont-fix
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, i was just about to say that :p
<hggdh> :-)
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, give me a moment to relogin to llaunchpad, i just wiped cookies
<TheLordOfTime> then i'll Won't Fix it
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: that's the one! we mere mortals cannot set that flag!
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, done
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, i would add a comment that it won't be fixed though, and state the reasons therein
<TheLordOfTime> since i just set the status, you requested it :P
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/933726/comments/5 okay?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 933726 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox, incorrect language pack on PPC" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, works for me.  any issues with that, hggdh?
<hggdh> none at all
<TheLordOfTime> cool.
<phillw> It was Ibere who flagged it up, i just got to ask :)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: Iwill look at all email from bugsquad as soonas I have recovered my system (just got a new laptop)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, ack
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, actually, robru just responded to the mailing list
<TheLordOfTime> i think he made the point faster than you did :)
<brainwash> is there some QA team which I can subscribe to a bug report? shipping a broken library in a final release isn't that great, no one seems to care to actually fix it
<brainwash> bug 1183580
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1183580 in librcc (Ubuntu) "librcc segfaults on latest saucy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183580
<penguin42> hmm that's in main as well
<phillw> brainwash: I'd suggest pinging bdmurray so that he can have a chat with the release team as to how this bug should be allocated. But, that is only I.M.H.O. approach to a bug that seems to be affecting many.
<brainwash> bdmurray seems to be busy all the time :)
<bdmurray> well there is lots of stuff to do
<penguin42> brainwash: It's a shame that being the main bug it doesn't have any backtrace in it
<phillw> brainwash: he has to put up with all of us :D
<phillw> bdmurray: hi boss,
<brainwash> penguin42: the source code is not buggy, the way the package is build is somewhat broken
<phillw> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librcc/+bug/1183580/comments/23 does seem to have a solution, is it worth trying out and getting SRU'd?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1183580 in librcc (Ubuntu) "librcc segfaults on latest saucy" [High,Triaged]
<penguin42> brainwash: Not necessarily
<penguin42> brainwash: The fact it doesn't seg on debian doesn't mean it's a build issue; it just means that whatever happened didn't trigger in debians build
<brainwash> I got told that syncing a working deb package is not an option
<bdmurray> phillw: I wouldn't call comment #23 a solution more of a workaround or hack
<penguin42> brainwash: It needs to *understand* why the seg happens and then fix it
<bdmurray> somebody should try what was asked in comment #19
<brainwash> bdmurray: rebuilding does not help
<brainwash> I just want to make sure that someone (a dev with the needed knowledge) takes a look at this issue
<bdmurray> xnox is a developer with that knowledge
<brainwash> right, he already commented on this issue :)
<phillw> bdmurray: I'm away on Wednesday, but will happily do testing for it if needed from Thursday.
<bdmurray> phillw: its really trivial to test so I'll just have a poke at it
<xnox> phillw: comment/23 is not a solution.
 * penguin42 gets builddep and kicks a build
<xnox> penguin42: rebuilding the package did not solve segfault.
<penguin42> xnox: Yeh not surprising
<penguin42> xnox: Problem is looking at the code it's got a data structure and it's landed at a place where it's got a null pointer - without pulling it apart and understanding wth it's doing it's non-trivial; it's not a trivial screw up at the point of the seg
<penguin42> it's almost entirely uncommented as well - albeit it with flowery function names
<phillw> bdmurray: I hope I have not been "out of order" by raising this personally to you, but the bug does seem to affect quite a few people and I guess what they would like to see is "Assigned to" == " Unassigned" to actually be assigned to some one :)
<xnox> penguin42: hm, maybe recompile with -O0 ?
<penguin42> xnox: It's not fair to blame the compiler yet - it might just be a good old fashioned screw up in the code (says he noting that arch have librcc 0.2.10-3 and we're on a 0.2.9)
<brainwash> mmh, take a look at http://moc.daper.net/node/928
<brainwash> "Recompiling moc --without-rcc makes moc working in (X)Ubuntu."
<brainwash> would fix moc, but not the library =S
<penguin42> xnox: I mean if you think it is a compiler bug (which IMHO there is no proof of since it's just falling into a NULL pointer that's set elsewhere and it seems to have various places it could set that) then you could try -O0'ing it and see if it helps
<penguin42> xnox: If it does help then you try -O0ing one file at a time and find which file does it
<xnox> penguin42: it's not a compiler bug, but rather that optimisations may expose bad programming bugs.
<hggdh> gawwwd.1700 new emails
<penguin42> xnox: maybe, but yeh you could try that, but Debian uses different compiler versions and flags so it could be any one of a bunch of things triggering the difference
 * penguin42 hands hggdh ctrl-D
<xnox> as in complier says "i got so smart, and this code says i can skip that part/inline/etc and it should work none the less", where actually it's a programming bug.
 * hggdh grabs Ctrl-d before it vanishes
<xnox> penguin42: sure, it's called bisect =) we have a good one and a bad one ;-)
<penguin42> xnox: Yep, and the newer compilers do get smarter and let less dodgy code through
<penguin42> gah now you have to focus to see whether you're going to click on amd64 or arm64
<penguin42> xnox: Might also be worth seeing if the ./configure on debian ends up taking the same paths - I can't see a debian buildlog for the package
<penguin42> xnox: There is also a warning in the build about a write above array bounds with the code just being straight wrong
 * penguin42 doubts that's the problem but it's a trivial fix, rccstring.c line 67
<penguin42> nope, doesn't seem to help - oh well, bed soon
<rbasak> Please could someone accept my nomination for Precise in bug 1248394? It's fixed since at least Saucy, but I need an SRU.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248394 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "Python virStorageVolUpload binding fails on i386" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248394
<sreedevi> Hello, I am trying to fix one minor bug in launchpad, I am trying to merge my branch in to another branch, but not able to propose a merge, option for proposing a merge is not seen , Can anyone please help me
<hggdh> rbasak: approved
<maxiaojun> hi, does anyone know the utf8 filename issue of unzip in 12.04-13.04 ?
<hggdh> maxiaojun: I have seen it, a long time ago. There is a bug on it
<maxiaojun> i'm discussing this with someone in #ubuntu-devel
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: you in -devel?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: yes
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: yeah just noticed, i might've pinged you once or twice, i know bdmurray's alive and kicking in there, too :)
<hggdh> heh
<rbasak> hggdh: thank you!
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: or anyone with knowledge, what needs to be removed from a private crash bug or a private bug in order to make it able to be "public" in most typical cases?
<TheLordOfTime> relevant question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/368817/what-to-do-with-private-bug-reports-on-launchpad
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: memory dump, and check if any potential private data is shown in the backtraces
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: and if there is data in the stacktrace that's private, then what?
<TheLordOfTime> trying to write a good answer for this xD
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: then pain: download the affected trace, edit & masquerade the offending data, upload the new version, and remove the old one
<TheLordOfTime> heheheheh
<TheLordOfTime> that's what i thought xD
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: in the offchance you have an Ask Ubuntu account, i've posted an answer on that question, feel free to review and comment, i can add anything else there that's missing or revise things.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I *had*. Will have to find it, and the password :-). But will look
<TheLordOfTime> you can look now if you want, it's public, the answer
<TheLordOfTime> if i done goofed on something, let me know
<TheLordOfTime> I did make a note that private security bugs might have different policies, because i'm not on the security team...
<TheLordOfTime> and also that bugs against projects that aren't Ubuntu or a specific ubuntu package have policies set by those projects' managers or teams
<TheLordOfTime> since that is, obviously, true.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: are the procedures linked anywhere on one of the Bugs/something wiki pages, though?
<TheLordOfTime> maybe under triage procedures or something?
<hggdh> they should be. Just a sec
<TheLordOfTime> ok
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Apport_reports
<TheLordOfTime> int_ua: hiya!
<int_ua> hi :)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: int_ua is the guy who posted the question on Ask Ubuntu
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime: reading the wiki
<TheLordOfTime> as well as a sizable list of bugs...
<TheLordOfTime> 'course i trimmed that from the question so it becomes a more general, canonical quesiton, and I can pastebin the list of links or bug numbers if you want.
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime, the list now includes two more firefox crashes, sadly
<TheLordOfTime> int_ua: FYI, I am multitasking... so i might not be here the whole time.
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime, ok, acknowledged
<TheLordOfTime> especially since some of my tasks include moderating some other channels...
<TheLordOfTime> whcih get a little rowdy (outside hte Ubuntu namespace)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: awww c'mon, everybody knows moderation is easy ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: when you have to balance it with a nearly-full banlist, it gets tricky
<TheLordOfTime> because then I have to trim out old bugs..
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<TheLordOfTime> s/bugs/BANS/
<TheLordOfTime> ... fooey
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> as long as you do not ban a bug, that's OK
<TheLordOfTime> hehehehehe
<TheLordOfTime> however if I bug a ban, that's also bad
<hggdh> int_ua: if you have a question, please feel free to ask
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: indeed
<int_ua> =D
<TheLordOfTime> indeed, any questions, even about private bugs, are OK here
<TheLordOfTime> and hggdh and I are both... well... alive to help :)
<int_ua> hggdh, currently I'm reading the wiki link from the answer
<TheLordOfTime> whic is the same one I gave you on the Stack Exchange chat too :)
<TheLordOfTime> you can thank hggdh for digging up the link, i'm still rebuilding my set of links for bug information xD
<TheLordOfTime> since newcomputer and all
<TheLordOfTime> w00t, +40 rep from that answer xD
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime, you totally won the bounty, but I'll just leave it there for a while to collect some more, ok? ;)
<TheLordOfTime> if you want, i think you have to wait a day before assigning the bounty anyways
<TheLordOfTime> or ask a mod to force-assign
<TheLordOfTime> but i'll gain rep from upvotes either way
<TheLordOfTime> although, kudos to hggdh reminding me about what i forgot about crash bugs xD
<TheLordOfTime> because it's been a WHILE since i've had to handle a valid crash bug
<TheLordOfTime> (there was a PEBKAC crash bug on nginx but that was Invalid because of PEBKAC)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6372293/ is the list of bugs he had, plus link structures added by me so you can copy-paste them in and just go to the links, in case he has specific questions about each bug
 * TheLordOfTime has to call Comcast and tell them to go die in a fire again for breaking the interwebs
<TheLordOfTime> int_ua: you don't mind that I trimmed the list of bugs off of your question, right?  I did that because I wanted to make the question more general so it could be referenced as a general Q&A about private bugs and handling them...
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime, Can you please very briefly explain how stacktrace can have sensitive information?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh can, i can't, the comcast person just picked up the phone on their end.
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime, yeah, no problems with that, of course :)
<TheLordOfTime> stupid comcast put me on hold again...
<int_ua> s/how stacktrace can/how can stacktrace/
<TheLordOfTime> int_ua: if a crash has a stacktrace, it can sometimes contain the information entered into the system which then triggered the crash
<TheLordOfTime> in rare cases, I think some stacktraces can contain entered passwords, or other sensitive information, in case of firefox or other crash bugs, or crash bugs where it crashed when transmitting auth data or stuff
<TheLordOfTime> but i personally have never seen those kinds of bugs.
<TheLordOfTime> (most nginx crash bugs, which I primarily handle, end up being because of code issues in the packages, or weird edge-case configs being loaded rather than the transmission of sensitive data)
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime, can I skip (retraced) attachments while checking for private info?
<TheLordOfTime> int_ua: think of it this way, if I crash a program while giving it a password...
<hggdh> looking
<TheLordOfTime> the coredump will probably have that and other things
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: you can answer their last question, i'm going to go punch something hard to get my aggression towards comcast out of the way while i'm on hold)
<int_ua> wait, there is no such thing
<TheLordOfTime> sorry to dump things on ya, hggdh, but when comcast breaks my internet... :
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<hggdh> there are two (basically) options to stacktraces -- I am talking about GDB stacktraces): they can contain variable data values, or not
<hggdh> to get a stacktrace on gdb, you do 'bt' <- no variables values are shown; or you do 'bt full' <- variable values are shown
<hggdh> it is the 'bt full' (or the usual cousin, 'thread apply all bt full') that can contain private data
<brainwash> can anyone increase the importance level of bug 1205384 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205384
<hggdh> I have just made bug 762087 public, and you can see the effect of 'bt full' there
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 762087 in freeciv (Ubuntu) "freeciv-sdl assert failure: *** glibc detected *** freeciv-sdl: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x0aad0a38 ***" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762087
<TheLordOfTime> brainwash: why does this need an increase, out of curiosity?
<TheLordOfTime> (BTW, back from punching the wall, i hurt my hand in the process but meh)
<hggdh> brainwash: Julien is already working on it, no need to increase importance
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<int_ua> hggdh, sorry, but where exactly can I see the effect?
<brainwash> right, but nothing happened until now and this is a critical issue which you don't expect in a final release
<penguin42> brainwash: But it's assigned so that should be enough
<hggdh> int_ua: the last two attachments -- Stacktrace.txt and ThreadStacktrace.txt -- show variable values
<int_ua> hggdh, ok, I think I see them, yes
<hggdh> int_ua: so, depending on which program crashed, these variables may contain private data. (I have seen user and password shown, for example)
<penguin42> brainwash: Critical is normally reserved for corruption, turning the machine into a brick or the like - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<int_ua> hggdh, what about cookies in firefox stacktraces? Is it possible? Because it would be much harder to notice
<brainwash> penguin42: isn't this the case if the anyone could gain access to the system if screen locking does not work as intended?
<hggdh> brainwash: well, there is comment#29 about that, and gilir is -- theoretically -- working on a bypass
<brainwash> data corruption by simply deleteing files, e.g.
<penguin42> brainwash: Right, but that's in the High category 'Prevents the application or any dependencies from functioning correctly at all '
<hggdh> int_ua: I do not deal with firefoxx, so I cannot answer about that. But I would be really surprised if we were uploading cookies
<penguin42> brainwash: I agree it's a pretty grim bug
<hggdh> brainwash: a good place to make your case is #ubuntu-desktop. I *do* agree it is a bad one, but I cannot help making it fixed sooner
<hggdh> (I have seen arguments in the tone "if They have access to your computer, all is lost". I do not agree, but...
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime, hggdh, I see my old phone BT address in UbiquitySyslog at bug 817250. But it looks too old to be any useful, can I just delete the syslog?
<penguin42> brainwash: Given it's 2 weeks since Julien's comment you could ask (gently) if there's an ETA
<hggdh> int_ua: if you feel the syslog is not needed to help solve the issue, yes. Otherwise, download the syslog, edit out offending data, re-upload, and delete the original. THEN make the bug public
<brainwash> penguin42: I'm not even using lubuntu, and would never consider using it after the disastrous 13.10 release, I'm just concerned about the users who don't get warned about this issue
<hggdh> brainwash: your interest in trying to solve it *is* welcome
<hggdh> even more given that Lubuntu needs help (as all of us)
<penguin42> brainwash: I agree, but I think 'high' is the right place for it, and in principal with it assigned that should be enough
<brainwash> penguin42: ok, thanks for clarifying :)
<int_ua> brainwash, what's so disastrous about it? Just interesting
<hggdh> brainwash: anyway, addded a comment asking Julien about it
<penguin42> int_ua: Breaking screen lock trivially?
<hggdh> oh, just added, not addded...
<brainwash> int_ua: the screen locking issue is just one major issue, there are still other bugs left and the release feels unpolished and requires the user to manually change default settings
<penguin42> brainwash: There are always lots of bugs - especially in the non-main release
<penguin42> brainwash: Remember Ubuntu is a release-on-day release, so if bugs exist it still gets released
 * slickymaster is away: (Dinner time)
<penguin42> brainwash: Not that's necessarily a bad thing - the alternative is something like debian where you keep going until there aren't any more criticals and get stuck for 2 years
<TheLordOfTime> slickymaster: please turn that off.
<dkessel> i just had a look at bug 649139 . what can be done to help with a bug with the tag "bugpattern-needed"? i can reproduce the bug reliably, so maybe i can help get some progress...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649139 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "[12.04] usb-creator-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649139
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime, hggdh, I've made public all reports except firefox ones, will check them tomorrow, thanks a lot for your assistance :)
<TheLordOfTime> int_ua: you're welcome!
<TheLordOfTime> int_ua: sorry I handed you off to hggdh for primary assistance, i had to fight off COmcast :/
<TheLordOfTime> glad to see all was handled though :)
<int_ua> ^_^
<TheLordOfTime> int_ua: also, feel free to lurk around here and ask any questions you have on bugs, that's what we're here for :)
<TheLordOfTime> (I very rarely work on anything outside server packages, other than generic triage duties, so like hggdh, my ability to help on some bugs is... limited.)
<TheLordOfTime> (but i'll try and help whenever I can :D)
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime, my last firefox report was marked as duplicate of 1200272. But the last one is private too AFAIU. Can you check that it had some attention?
<TheLordOfTime> one momeny
<TheLordOfTime> moment*
<TheLordOfTime> it's had a "Confirmed" autochange because multiple users are affected, but other than that not really...
<TheLordOfTime> i could look through the stacktrace but i have other higher-priority-attention-needed things at the moment :/
<TheLordOfTime> int_ua: what was your bug one that was marked as a dupe of 1200272
<int_ua> TheLordOfTime, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1248673
<ubot2> int_ua: Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1248673 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248673). The error has been logged
<TheLordOfTime> you can ignore ubot2 he can't see the private bugs like bugcontrollers can >:D
<TheLordOfTime> int_ua: yeah the apport retracer can id certain crash patterns and set dupes like that, i'll keep an eye on 1200272 if you want
<TheLordOfTime> (also there's a good number of dupes of this crash so... yeah...)
<phillw> Hi good people, is there someone available to look at the status of bug 1219708 it is a major issue for those struck with it, but has no one assigned to it. I'm really sorry to come back for a second request in 24 hours; but these are 'zero' day bugs that I've been made aware of.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1219708 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Asus synaptics/elantech touchpad not detected during or after fresh install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219708
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> phillw: Are you one of the people affected? Fancy trying a 13.10 ?
<phillw> penguin42: I do not have that hard ware configuration. Had I had, it would have been squealed about a long tine ago!
<penguin42> phillw: So that looks like a report from one person, are there multiple?
<phillw> so far, so one reporter, I'm not sure of dupes for it. Looks to my untrained eye like a regression; hence my asking here.
<phillw> penguin42: as I have the OP in IRC, I'll ask that he try 13.10. Thank you guys and gals again for taking the time to chase up a bug. You are all stars.
<penguin42> phillw: I've added some questions to it
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-07
<phillw> thanks. I always state that if some one has an un-loved bug, to give me a poke.... just bad luck that it is two in as many days :)
<penguin42> phillw: There's something interesting about winding back in the bug index a few 10000 and having a look - sometimes find old bugs that are still relevant
<TheLordOfTime> phillw: bugs deserve love like everything does.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw: we don't mind giving bugs our attention :)
<TheLordOfTime> (that IS one of our jobs anyways)
<TheLordOfTime> the only reason I don't help you out on everything is I make it a personal habit to avoid certain bugs
<TheLordOfTime> ... like kernel / driver bugs.
<phillw> penguin42: I've been a "victim" of a bug that kept expiring for a 3G device. two whole cycles it was dropped from. but, it did come back. So, yes, looking back into the archives can be helpful. I'm only a tester with somewhat limited knowledge of bugs. If a dev gets hold of one, I'll test whatever they ask :) e.g. bug 1227202
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1227202 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Unexpected freezes Saucy" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227202
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: you have no disagreement with me, each bug is the most important bug in the world for the reporter. But, if I have a tester available as the reporter; we stand a better chance of getting to the cause.
<TheLordOfTime> true.
<penguin42> phillw: You sometimes get lucky and find there's a whole mine of similar bugs
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: you can chat to eagles without disclosing your direct link to this team :) But, he knows enough to be able to provide full logs to a bug. One of the annoying things with some bugs is that we cannot replicate them.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw: ... eagles knows i'm bugsquad...
<TheLordOfTime> at least half of ask ubuntu knows too :/
<TheLordOfTime> its not like its private knowledge either, its there on my LP profile too :)
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: I did not want to volunteer that info on my channel, it is off-off-topic :D
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<penguin42> that's what site:launchpad.net is for in google :-)
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> phillw: i don't care if you tell people i'm on bugsquad
<TheLordOfTime> i have a nice little thing called a "to do list"
<TheLordOfTime> important bug stuff is higher up on the list (nginx)
<TheLordOfTime> less important stuff is lower on the list
<TheLordOfTime> ... which reminds me, updating the nginx ppas is higher up on my list than all bugs >.>
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: if the people on this team do not mind me popping in now and again to ask on a bug, then I'm okay.
<phillw> but I now feel happy to pass the 'is it a bug, or not' to you to call :P
<TheLordOfTime> I have no objection to it...
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42: any objection to phillw popping in every now and then asking about bug stuff?
<TheLordOfTime> because i see no reason why it'd be a problem
<penguin42> hell no, that's what this channel is for IMHO
<penguin42> phillw: Feel free
<phillw> penguin42: thanks, I do hope not to be here to often, but I am a tester and people do 'chat' to me :)
<allu2> dlayout is wrong despite what the keyboard layout indicator says, problem is fixed by going to the indicator again and selecting the layout it claims to be in use again. How I find if this is already reported and where I should report it?
<allu2> and where did irssi just lost the beginning of that message :/
<allu2> Hey I have a bug where the default keyboar
<allu2> was the beginning.. odd
<sreedevi> Hello, I am working on a minor bug in launchpad, I submitted a proposal to merge my branch to the main branch. This is pending for review, Could anyone please help me with this?
<allu2> sreedevi: my experience for today in here is that shi channel seems awully dead when it comes to activity :/
<allu2> this*
<sreedevi> allu2: :(
<hggdh> allu2: patience is needed :-)
<hggdh> allu2: can you give us a bit more of details? Like what version of Ubuntu, which flavour, etc?
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: ping, if you're not busy
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: hey
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: Mind if I pick your brain for your opinions on the whole thing suggested by AG?
<TheLordOfTime> there seem to now be two semi-identical-but-disjointed threads on it (in my email inbox)
<TheLordOfTime> and i'm wondering what your opinions as the "god of all bugs" are about his proposed "changes"
<TheLordOfTime> (I'm still fully against them)
<TheLordOfTime> (also, saw your message in the threads, thought I'd try my luck and ping you to see if you were here to actually discuss it a little xD)
<bdmurray> I'm reading it now
<TheLordOfTime> yep google just pushed through your latest email on it now.
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: and i hope you don't mind me pulling you away from whatever else you're working on to look at this, it's something that i wanted your input on since day one :)
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: also looking for your opinions about the proposed bugsquad/qa merger, but as you're registered as attending the UDS session i assume i'll see your discussionpoints there
<TheLordOfTime> (I'm going to try and be there as well)
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: did you have a specific question?
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: nope, your latest email answered them.
<TheLordOfTime> s/them/the questions i had/
<TheLordOfTime> the question i had was your general opinion though, for or against the merger
<bdmurray> okay
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm pretty certain that these things'll all end up being discussed at vUDS
<TheLordOfTime> or as discussion points on the blueprint's whiteboard
<TheLordOfTime> (for the QA/bugsquad proposed merger)
<bdmurray> I'm not sure what balloons has in mind for the merger but I think having the bug squad team under / a part of the QA team makes sense
<bdmurray> but it should still be a distinct team in LP
<TheLordOfTime> that's what I think is what's going to happen
<TheLordOfTime> I agree
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: i have a general idea of what balloons is proposing because i was... around... since it was proposed
<TheLordOfTime> basically, new or specific "Triager" role under the QA team, of which all bugsquad members would have, which is distinctly different than tester roles and some other roles
<bdmurray> right, I read all that
<TheLordOfTime> i am assuming balloons will elaborate on their idea as vUDS approaches...
<TheLordOfTime> and during the vUDS session
<hggdh> bdmurray: one additional point (still setting up new laptop, could not answer on ML) -- I think we should move -bugs to under -quality
<bdmurray> hggdh: the irc channel?
<hggdh> bdmurray: indeed
 * TheLordOfTime has a concern about that
<bdmurray> or the mailing list?
<hggdh> either and/or
<TheLordOfTime> in -quality, a lot of the discussion that happens is about the ISO tests or the autotests and such... if we also bring bug discussion under there it might get lost in the universe
<TheLordOfTime> (the IRC channels are what i was discussing)
<hggdh> I also wonder about that...
<TheLordOfTime> s/universe/discussions/
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: if you could look at irc logs and see how chatty that channel is and have it for the blueprint that might help
<bdmurray> help us make an informed decision
<hggdh> +1
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: i can grab you today's logs, if you want further, I'll have to get approval to drop a logbot into -quality...
<TheLordOfTime> then pull that bot's private logs
<TheLordOfTime> (I already do this for #Ubuntu and #ubuntu-server with op permission to supplement my ZNC logs...)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: huh? the channel is not currently logged?
<TheLordOfTime> and by today's logs as of 12:00 local
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: i don't know, is it?
<TheLordOfTime> i didn't see it when i was scanning the irclogs site
<TheLordOfTime> (just like this channel isn't logged)
<hggdh> yes, it is, ubuntulog2
<TheLordOfTime> oh there it is
<hggdh> and here we have ubuntulog_
<TheLordOfTime> huh
<bdmurray> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/15/
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: you know what,#ubuntu-bugs didn't show earlier o.O
<TheLordOfTime> i wonder if chrome or ffox had a hiccup
<TheLordOfTime> i'll take a look
<TheLordOfTime> but there's a decent bit of activity there
<TheLordOfTime> compared to here
<hggdh> indeed, but not, I think, excessive
<TheLordOfTime> i'll add it to the whiteboard as one concern
<hggdh> (a few hundred lines today)
<TheLordOfTime> since we were all invited to add our concerns and questions
<bdmurray> I posted the 15th since it is probably most busy that week
<hggdh> yes, but still just a few hundred lines
<bdmurray> Is that one comment every 10 minutes or a bunch in one hour?
<bdmurray> We need data!
<bdmurray> ;-)
<hggdh> heh. I who who has *all* the data you might want ;-)
<hggdh> and some more
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> i do know that closer to release time, -quality is abuzz with stuff...
<TheLordOfTime> but that makes sense because of ISO testing stuff and the autotests and such
<hggdh> yeah
 * hggdh prepares for commute
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: i support the bugsquad being pulled under QA, but I think Bug Control needs to remain separate, at least for now, what with the whole elevated-permissions thing.  not sure what you think about that, but that would ultimately be a call you'd have to help make...
<TheLordOfTime> (if bugcontrol was going to be merged under QA, and based on what I've gathered so far the idea was to leave bugcontrol alone during this)
<TheLordOfTime> (so that's not as much of a concern, but I want to make sure that's still the case)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-08
<maxiaojun> can anyone help verify the sru for utf8 file names issue of unzip? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unzip/+bug/1199239
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1199239 in unzip (Ubuntu Raring) "[SRU] unzip list utf-8 (non-ascii) filenames as ??" [High,Fix committed]
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: ping
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa/+packages (managed by you) needs a saucy build.
<bdmurray> I'm not sure the extension works very well anymore
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: then the LP GM Scripts page needs revision
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts points to the PPA
<bschaefer> fg
<bschaefer> opps
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-10
<Zackify> Hey guys I hope I'm in the right place, I want to help find bugs. I've been wanting to contribute to Ubuntu!
<penguin42> wth - two people on bugsquad asking to be unsubscribed
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-04
<brainwash> please delete bug 1389289 (spam)
<ubot5> bug 1389289 in Ubuntu "موقع نقل مباراة ريال مدريد وليفربول 4-5-2014 بث حي مباشر" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389289
<teward> brainwash: contact #launchpad - we can't delete bugs
<brainwash> not even as member of bug-control?
<teward> nope
<teward> only lp admins can delete i believe
<teward> maybe bdmurray can
<teward> but i'm on bug control and can't nuke
<brainwash> I see, thanks for the info
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-05
<ghorn_> hi
<ghorn_> I recently adopted a debian package and fixed a critical bug
<ghorn_> the fix has migrated to vivid, and I would like to SRU it, but I need to test it on the older releases
<ghorn_> i have updated the bug description as suggested on the SRU page
<ghorn_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coinor-ipopt/+bug/1167585
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1167585 in coinor-ipopt (Ubuntu) "ipopt example does not run" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ghorn_> I am happy to help test the fix, but i believe it has to go into the SRU process first
<ghorn_> is that right?
<ghorn_> thanks in advance
<rbasak> ghorn_: thanks for looking at the situation in Ubuntu for us. Note that the test case and reproduction steps should be in terms of the package from the Ubuntu archive, since that's what we'd fix in the SRU.
<rbasak> ghorn_: which release and packaging version is affected?
<rbasak> Oh, you mentioned Quantal?
<rbasak> 12.10 is EOL now. We don't do SRUs for it any more.
<ghorn_> hi rbasak, that test case only uses the upstream tarball to get the example, it doesn't compile the upstream library
<ghorn_> rbasak: let me check with packages are affected real quick
<ghorn_> rbasak: I believe the bug was introduced in ipopt package 3.8.3-2, which is in 12.04 to present
<rbasak> ghorn_: you mean coinor-ipopt? Sorry, I'm not familiar with the package.
<ghorn_> rbasak: yes i do, sorry
<rbasak> ghorn_: OK. And you're saying that with the bug fixed, the test case will pass (ie. no change to the test case, just the packaging fix)?
<ghorn_> rbasak: it passes on my debian box, i don't know how to test it on ubuntu
<rbasak> ghorn_: sorry, I'm a little confused.
<ghorn_> rbasak: sorry that is my fault
<rbasak> ghorn_: if there a simple change that fixes a bug, then we can SRU it.
<ghorn_> rbasak: this is a simple change which SHOULD fix the bug, but I don't know how to test it
<rbasak> ghorn_: given that the test case looks a bit like you're downloading from a third party source rather than using an archive packaging, it might be worth clarifying that in the bug description.
<rbasak> ghorn_: you can test it in an Ubuntu chroot maybe? schroot, sbuild etc. are helpful for this.
<rbasak> ghorn_: or LXC or a VM.
<ghorn_> rbasak: i'll figure out how to test the vivid package, clarify the test case, and try again here
<ghorn_> rbasak: thanks for the help
<ghorn_> rbasak: is it still possible to SRU to  12.04 ?
<rbasak> ghorn_: yes, assuming it meets the criteria. If the package is completely unusable, and a simple patch fixes it, then sure.
<ghorn_> rbasak: would the old package be patched, or would it be updated to the working package which is many packages later?
<rbasak> ghorn_: policy is to backport a minimal patch to minimise regression risk. Updating to a newer version is normally not permitted due to the regression risk.
<rbasak> ghorn_: a completely non-functional package might be grounds for an exception to this, but the case would need to be put to the SRU team.
<rbasak> ghorn_: another route to making a new version of a package available to 12.04 users is backports: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<ghorn_> rbasak: how would you recommend I test my fixed package on 12.04/14.04? i can set up VMs for those but I don't know how to install the package from vivid
<ghorn_> rbasak: or do i have to build the source package locally on those os's with pbuilder?
<rbasak> ghorn_: I'd use pbuilder or sbuild with Precise and Trusty chroots.
<rbasak> ghorn_: an alternative is to upload to a PPA and test from there. Saves having to set up the chroot environments locally.
<rbasak> ghorn_: downside is that you have to wait for the PPA build queue. That's not normally too long though.
<psusi> could a release manager target bug #1389321 to trusty ( it only affects trusty )?
<ubot5> bug 1389321 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "partx wraps partition offset and length mod 2^32 (2^23 sectors)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389321
<teward> psusi: i've nominated it for trusty in the mean time - hopefully someone with approve rights can come and poke it
<teward> if not i'll poke my sources in the future :)
<teward> psusi: also, next question: has this been fixed since Trusty, then?
<psusi> teward: yes, it was fixed upstream ages ago but we had been stuck on an ancient version until 14.10
<teward> mmkay, if i happen to see the approval on the nomination prior to you, i'll set Fix Released on the bug, and move the current status to the Trusty bug.  If you don't mind :)
 * teward is kind of on bug-triage-radar-active mode today :)
<psusi> sure...
<teward> you'll see it before me probably :)
 * teward goes back to the terminal to prep a few diffs
 * psusi really needs to get around to upgrading from contributing dev to full
<ghorn_> could a release manager please nominate #1167585 to utopic, trusty, and precise?
<teward> ghorn_: nominated - it needs someone above bugcontrol paygrade to approve
<ghorn_> teward: thank you
<ghorn_> teward: where should I ask for the approval?
<teward> ghorn_: have patience, I guess, there's some of thsoe levels of users lurking around here
<ghorn_> teward: ok thank you!
<ali1234> could someone have a look at bug 1222010 (private) - i think it is a duplicate of bug 1293551 (public)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1222010 could not be found
<ubot5> bug 1233107 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1293551 xfwm4 crashed with SIGSEGV in clientTerminate()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233107
<ali1234> but obviously since it's private i can't look at it or do anything with it
<bdmurray> ali1234: I'll make the private one public for you
<bdmurray> bug 1222010 is now public
<ubot5> bug 1222010 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "xfwm4 crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcmp_ia32()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222010
<ali1234> bdmurray: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-06
<ApexEverything> On the latest stable Ubuntu, Wifi driver rtl8187 on a toshiba satellite works spoty and will not connect to a network upon wakeup /restart. However using sudo modprobe rtl8187 fixed the issue, im assuming temporarily. Is this a common issue with certain drivers, and what do I do to permanently fix the issue?
<trijntje> Hi all, I have this problem that I cannot install addional drivers due to a dependency problem. How can I report this as a bug? See http://pastebin.com/jz1YXN95 for the error
<trijntje> I've reported the bug here, please let me know how I can help solving this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1390032
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390032 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Cannot install nonfree drivers due to dependency problem" [Undecided,New]
<saurav> On UEFI/GPT installations the EFI directory (/boot/efi) is insecure by default (0777). Is this a security bug? If so, should it be reported?
<sauravszs> On UEFI/GPT installations the EFI directory (/boot/efi) is insecure by default (0777). Is this a security bug? If so, should it be reported?
<wxl> it seems someone is in the habit of submitting bugs for crashes instead of using the crash reporting tool. because of this, the automated tools to check against other stacktraces doesn't work. is there a way someone can just provide this information? it appears they used apport for the bug report.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-08
<touil76> Hello. I experience problem with ubuntu 12.04 with the waking up from suspend state. I have a samsung laptop.
<touil76> At random times, when I press the power button from a suspended state, it looks like the hard disk begins to turn, but it doesn't wake up.
<touil76> Can anyone help me with this issue please ?
<alexbligh1> Anyone care to nominate LP#1366174 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1366174 for SRU?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366174 in apache2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "apache2 SEGV with multiple SSL sites" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-09
<GunChleoc> Hi all, I need help finding the right packae(s) for a bug:
<GunChleoc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1390893
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390893 in Ubuntu "Fresh installation of Ubuntu installs poor choice of keyboard for gd" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> godo question
<penguin42> GunChleoc: I guess the question is  1) Is it just which keyboard is selected  or is it the definition for the one that is selected that's wrong?
<penguin42> GunChleoc: Is there an existing keyboard definition that works well?
<GunChleoc> We basically need UK international instead of the default UK
<penguin42> ok, so that sounds like it's just the thing making the selection that's making a bad choice
<GunChleoc> OP mentioned one in this bug: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64478
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 64478 in General "request change in order of keyboard layouts for gd" [Normal,Resolved: notourbug]
<GunChleoc> http://www.igaidhlig.net/en/linux-ubuntu-co/
<GunChleoc>  English (UK, extended WinKeys)
<penguin42> GunChleoc: I suggest filing it against ubiquity, that's the installer I think and I think the thing that would ask you for the choice of language/keyboard
<penguin42> GunChleoc: Even if it's the wrong package, the ubiquity guys will probably know the right one
<GunChleoc> It seems like we need to file the bug with specific packages, but when I follow the instructions, I end up with packages that allegedly don't use Launchpad for bug tracking (ubiquity, debian-installer)
<penguin42> ubiquity (ubuntu) should be in there
<penguin42> just do    ubuntu-bug ubuiquity
<GunChleoc> D I add a "project" or a "distribution/package" to the bug?
<penguin42> GunChleoc: Let me fix it for you
<GunChleoc> Thanks! :)
<penguin42> done
<penguin42> GunChleoc: It's possible ubiquity gets it from some other database somewhere of languages/keyboards - but it seems a reasonable guess
<GunChleoc> They should know then where to go after looking at this I guess
<penguin42> nod
<GunChleoc> If they have an upstream, it would be good to know, so we can ask for a global fix
<penguin42> I *think* ubiquity is an ubuntu special anyway
<GunChleoc> penguin42: Thanks for your help, we'll keep our fingers crossed :)
<penguin42> GunChleoc: No problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-02
<adn34> Hello everyone
<adn34> I want to file a bug on Kubuntu
<adn34> I am not sure how to do it properly
<adn34> It is about Input method item on System settings
<adn34> I am not sure how to find out the appropriate package name for it.
<adn34> Can anyone help me?
<hjd> adn34: Hi :)
<adn34> Hello <hjd>
<hjd> I'm not that familiar with KDE, but... if you run `ubuntu-bug -w` you can click on the window of the application and apport should find the package name by itself :)
<adn34> That's great... let me try... :)
<teward> (that should work)
<adn34> Yes, it collected some info and started submitting report
<adn34> but it didn't let me write any details about the bug
<adn34> How will it know what bug it has?
<teward> adn34: that happens after it sends the data up to LP
<teward> adn34: it'll give you a link or open a Launchpad page, and you can enter data there.
<adn34> oh!
<adn34> thanks
<teward> you're welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-04
<Towkir> anyone free to help ??
<teward> Towkir: ask your real question
<Towkir> specially better if kubuntu user
<Towkir> thanks teward
<Towkir> I was trying to generate fingerprint on my kubuntu
<Towkir> but gpg --fingerprint is not doing anything
<teward> Towkir: general support in the given channel for the release - #kubuntu for Kubuntu for instance
<teward> start there, since this is bug triage and bug questions primarily.
<Towkir> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-05
<bbrawner> Hi everyone, I'm looking into getting involved with the Ubuntu Development team, and I figured patching bugs would be a good place to start. Is there some way I could filter them by language though? I'm hoping to find some packages written in python that I could contribute to
<teward> bbrawner: there's no way to filter packages by that unfortunately
<teward> not easily
<bbrawner> teward: Got it, thanks
<teward> (for all intents and purposes, a "Package" is just that - a package, there's no tracking there of primary language)
<wxl> actually you could probably make a py program to do that
<wxl> leveraging the lp api
<teward> wxl: if and only if the projects are all on LP and state the languages, no?
<wxl> indeed, teward, but at least you could shake something out
<tarpman> there's debtags, not sure LP exposes them anywhere though
<teward> tarpman: i don't think it does
<teward> but that's a #launchpad question
<wxl> tl;dr use the lp api bbrawner XD
<teward> heheh
<tarpman> http://debtags.debian.net/search/bytag?wl=implemented-in::python anyway
<bbrawner> wxl: I'll give it a shot
<teward> bbrawner: ^ that from tarpman, those packages probably exist in Ubuntu and can give you startpoints
<bbrawner> teward: tarpman: Thanks, I'll take a look at this too
<wxl> bbrawner: see #launchpad-users for more help with that
<tarpman> you could probably combine the LP api and debtags api and do some interesting stuff
 * wxl nods at tarpman 
<bbrawner> Haha sounds good
<teward> wxl: s/-users//
<teward> (there is no launchpad users channel)
<wxl> teward: you're a liar :)
<teward> wxl: go check it yourself
<wxl> ok fine you win
<wxl> it's the mailing list that's launchpad-users :/
<teward> yep
<teward> #launchpad is the IRC chan ;)
<melodie> hi, just a word to say I added the packagers/maintainers in charge of libgtk3-0, on the bug report page here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1510709
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1510709 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "In Wily GTK libs depend upon additional packages relative to Vivid" [Low,Confirmed]
<teward> melodie: you likely shouldn't be subscribing people unless you are told to.  No need to add the packagers/maintainers, usually people see these bugs...
<melodie> teward ok, then what should I do to get the packagers to consider this seriously, even if it's marked as low?
<teward> patience?
<melodie> teward I am doing my best to do things the right way, and if I fail doing so once a while I'm willing to do better
<melodie> patience : I'm very patient
<teward> 'get the packagers to consider this seriously' is also a sign you're impatient
<melodie> I'd like it to be fixed by the time we reach the next LTS and I know that everything takes a lot of time
<melodie> teward I can remove them from being suscribed, however I'd like them to be aware. How Debian and Ubuntu users could built their own light and lean version if the packages get 300 or more MB unexpected and uneeded depends...
<teward> I think you're missing some points there.  If it's really that huge an issue, file in Debian first for Debian to address.  If it's Ubuntu specific then update accordingly in Ubuntu, and propose a change with a patch or such.  Either way, you need developers to look at it, and you will need ***Patience***
<teward> and quite a bunch of it
<teward> especially with UOS and sprints going on right now.
<melodie> teward alright, I'll see if I can try something with Debian netinstall then, and reproduce the bug in Debian.
<melodie> there is a French buddy Debian user who is willing to test around this issue during this afternoon, and I'll try to see what version we must investigate.
<melodie> thank you for your advice
<teward> you're welcome.  :)
<melodie> your advice are always welcome!
<melodie> I appreciate your help a lot
<teward> that's one of the reasons we're here though :)
<melodie> \o/
 * melodie sends a hug to teward 
<teward> no
<melodie> too late ^^
<teward> fiancee will 'nuke you from orbit'(TM)
<teward> she doesn't like others hugging me
<teward> (I don't really like it either :P)
<melodie> never mind I send a hug to her too
<melodie> and advice you to take good care of her :D
<melodie> better : you could both come in vacation in my area, this is a wonderful place
<melodie> ok, now I have to go to other chans, thanks again and have a nice day
<teward> melodie: good, you can pay for the vacation loljk
<melodie> if I could I would but not being able to, I'll just offer the best adresses if you wish some in the future
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-07
<psusi> could a release manager please approve my nomination for bug #1281588 to trusty?
<ubot5> bug 1281588 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "Disk standby timer is broken" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281588
<hggdh> psusi: approved,thank you for your work on it
<psusi> hggdh, thanks... question.. if I finally get off my duff and get upgraded from contributing developer to full developer, would these nominations still require someone else's approval?
<hggdh> psusi: not sure, since it may depend on package sets you have under you. But, personally, I think an independent review is always good.
<Meerkat> Hi I found a feature-adding patch/bug fix for rapidsvn that I verified still works. Where do I go to get this addition into Ubuntu?
<psusi> hggdh, well, it seems that if I can go ahead and upload the fixed package myself, it seems silly that I need someone else to add the task to track it first ;)
<hggdh> Meerkat: rapidsvn is in Universe. you can go to #ubuntu-motu, and work from there
<hggdh> psusi: psusi yes, but SRUs have their own flow
<Ethos> I would like to inform that, after flawlessly upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10. Ubuntu 15.10 constantly throws an error message, when it really suppose to show package update message.  I know this how, because after updating using apt-get update and/or apt-get dist-upgrade the message disappears.  -- Thanks. Rad
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-08
<pstft> Hi. I've come across a bug related to the *lock screen* in *Kubuntu 15.10*. The bot from Launchpad is asking me to specify the related package. However, the Ubuntu wiki isn't especially helpful ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingScreenLocking/HowScreenLockingWorks#KDE_.28Kubuntu.29 ). Could someone tell me what the related package is?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-11-11
<jarnos> I suggest Bug #1621226 should be SRUed.
<ubot5`> bug 1621226 in grep (Ubuntu) "grep does not output null when -o is used" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621226
<rbasak> jarnos: that's reasonable, but it's also a change in behaviour that users may be relying on, as grep tends to be used quite a bit in scripts.
<rbasak> So I'm not sure.
<rbasak> I added a task in the bug for you. Can discuss in there.
<jarnos> rbasak, well, that bug has not got any visible attention from others, so I don't know who I am discussing it with.
<jarnos> rbasak, no-one should rely on behavior that makes output ambiguous. The bug is fixed in 16.04 anyway.
<rbasak> jarnos: I don't think it matters where users "should" rely on behaviour or not. For a stable release, what matters is if they *are*, and if an SRU will break them.
<jarnos> rbasak, their scripts are broken anyway.
<rbasak> jarnos: it doesn't matter. If their scripts happen to work now, and we change behaviour in an SRU such that they break, then that needs to be considered.
<rbasak> jarnos: unless you can demonstrate that it isn't possible to write a script that would change behaviour after your proposed update?
<rbasak> jarnos: you'd be discussing the issue with me in the bug, but also leaving a record of the discussion so that if another member of the SRU team considers the bug, that person can see the previous discussion.
<rbasak> jarnos: presumably you need the fix for some reason. But there are other ways to find a workaround that don't involve changing behaviour but might be useful to affected users. For example, a flag in the environment. These should be discussed, but I feel you first need to understand my point about not breaking users despite their scripts "being broken".
<rbasak> You can't dismiss users like that.
<rbasak> Just because they're wrong doesn't mean we can break them in a stable release.
<jarnos> rbasak, how would a flag in environment help?
<jarnos> rbasak, fixing the bug would make it possible for them to fix their scripts.
<rbasak> jarnos: you could land an SRU that doesn't change behaviour, except when you want it to do so.
<rbasak> jarnos: 16.04 makes it possible for them to fix their scripts.
<rbasak> jarnos: and an environment flag would also do this for 14.04, but without breaking users surprisingly.
<jarnos> rbasak, not, if you want to make a script that works in both.
<rbasak> jarnos: if you want a script that works in both, SRU my environment flag proposal, then set the environment in your script. You'll then get consistent behaviour in both. I'm not saying it has to be this way, but it is an option that minimises regression risk to existing users.
<jarnos> rbasak,  What is your environment flag proposal?
<rbasak> jarnos: SRU the fix to 14.04, but adjust it so that it maintains previous broken behaviour unless the environment variable FIX_LP_1621226 is set.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-11-06
<catbus> Hi, I am looking for advice on which ubuntu project should this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/1730321) be reported against?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1730321 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu VM is not detecting the disks connected to Availa beach (LSI/Avago) in Pass Thru mode" [Undecided,In progress]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-11-07
<maxzor> Hello, an issue on ubuntu 16.04, I am a noob, can I reinstall gtk? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1730469/comments/9
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1730469 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Display session freezes constitently on login after Win10 dual boot crash - Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> maxzor: this channel is for bug triaging. Try #ubuntu for user support.
<maxzor> rbasak, thank you
